# C.M.B.I.'s BUILD THREAD..



## Project59

We are looking for potential Creative builders to join our family!! 
If interested give us a Pm and show us what you got!!!!
We also welcome all comments and thank you for taken the time to browse our Thread!!!</span>

<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z212/Project59/cmbi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Our Members on layitlow!!!

*T-jay* - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27319\' target=\'_blank\'>Project59</a>
*Jordan* - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=40415\' target=\'_blank\'>phat97yukon</a> 
*Linc* - Also known as <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38705\' target=\'_blank\'>Linc</a> 
*Matt -* <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=76918\' target=\'_blank\'>Mattfink</a>
*Jeff* - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=14662\' target=\'_blank\'>bluesonoma</a>
*Brandon* - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=44691\' target=\'_blank\'>layn22sonframe</a>
*Jeremy -* <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=74189\' target=\'_blank\'>sweetdreamer</a>
*<span style=\'color:red\'>Robert -* airbrushmaster


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I HAVE LINK YOU GUYS IN THE BUILD FEST TOPIC ! gET AT IT MY NORTHERN BROTHERS ! ah !


----------



## low86dime

Delete


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 09:46 PM~7973965
> *I   HAVE   LINK  YOU   GUYS   IN THE   BUILD  FEST   TOPIC !   gET  AT    IT    MY  NORTHERN  BROTHERS   !  ah !
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

i will have to get my shiz up here. now that summer is here and i got a new toy * 84 chevy with 10 inchs of lift * the buildin time slows down


----------



## low86dime

Remove


----------



## Project59

You got to get that chop top finished little brother!!!


----------



## Project59

Here is a link to some of my Builds!!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340569

I will post up some of my on the go projects when the search function is put back online!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

here's a few of mine


----------



## bluesonoma

here are a few MiniTrucks


----------



## bluesonoma

here are a few under construction S10's..


----------



## bluesonoma

I will take a better picture tomorrow out in the sun...









Just finished this one tonight


----------



## phat97yukon

hey blue... that xtnd cab s10 is pimp shit man i want it


----------



## bluesonoma

Yup I do build some cars also.. lol


----------



## Project59

Some of my projects coming slowly but will be finished someday!!! :biggrin: 

My replica 86'Golf Gti


























75' Blazer (Island Dreamin')


















Custom 57'


----------



## bluesonoma

I want to see that Blazer finished.. it looks great all cut up..


----------



## Project59

Project Shop Dually.


























92' Roadmaster Wagon!! ( Was Forsale but never got wired the moeny... It's ok tho cause I'm not sure I want to get rid of it now!!!)


----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59

Lets not forget the Project/Scalelows 61' Bubble top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Very nice guys.


----------



## kdogg213

loookin good guys 

i didnt even know there was an C.M.B.I


SALUT TOOO ALL MY CANADIAN 
DOIN IT BIG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 24 2007, 11:17 PM~7974756
> *loookin good guys
> 
> i didnt even know there was an C.M.B.I
> SALUT TOOO ALL MY CANADIAN
> DOIN IT BIG!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There sure is homie get yourself building and I'm sure your invitation will soon be in the mail!


----------



## Project59

These pics are already up in my Collection topic but hey This is C.M.B.I.!!
Might as well represent once again!!!!!

This is some of my finished work for those of you that don't care to hit the link I posted on the first page!!!


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 25 2007, 12:21 AM~7974794
> *There sure is homie get yourself building and I'm sure your invitation will soon be in the mail!
> *



im just a bbeginner i dont got awhole lot of cars but i will post sum pick


----------



## Pokey

Nice builds fellas!


----------



## Project59

Bump for any more Canadian Builders out there!!!! Give us a pic of some builds... You may be the next member we are looking for to join our family!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

You guys got some Clean Ass rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

Thanks for the comments homies!!!!


----------



## Linc




----------



## Linc

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats this all aboot you guys usin cragars all the time lol


----------



## bluesonoma

Got some outside pictures...finally
This #3 finished minitruck for 2007


----------



## Project59

:nicoderm: Welcome to our newest Member! Linc Great work homie keep it up and welcome to the family!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 29 2007, 08:32 PM~8003972
> *:nicoderm: Welcome to our newest Member! Linc Great work homie keep it up and welcome to the family!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


thankyou! :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma

Welcome Linc


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@May 29 2007, 09:25 PM~8003925
> *Got some outside pictures...finally
> This #3 finished minitruck for 2007
> 
> 
> *


That truck looks bad ass Jeff!!! Nice paint choice!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@May 29 2007, 08:25 PM~8003925
> *Got some outside pictures...finally
> This #3 finished minitruck for 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this truck is sweet! Love the black rims! :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

loookin nice guy 
keep the pics commin 

salute


----------



## low86dime

Welcome Linc


----------



## Pokey

Congrats linc!


----------



## phat97yukon

welcome to tha family Linc, nation wide now eh


----------



## Linc

thanks guys!


----------



## Linc

anouther build in the books for C.M.B.I. :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

i dont like muscle cars as LO-lo's but it actually doesent look too bad...


----------



## Tip Slow

Nice ride man instead of the daytons i woulda went with the 20"inch chrome or gold wires.but atill nice


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 6 2007, 09:46 PM~8057287
> *i dont like muscle cars as LO-lo's but it actually doesent look too bad...
> *


what do you think Impalas and monte carlos are!? :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 6 2007, 09:51 PM~8057312
> *what do you think Impalas and monte carlos are!?  :uh:
> *


Actually, Impalas and Montes were never really considered muscle cars. 

That's what the "experts" say anyway. I think as long as it has a big throbbing V8 putting power to the rear wheels, then it's a muscle cars!


----------



## phat97yukon

looks good man, not my style for a 442 , is it a bronze color or gold ??
LOL if ya aint goin to use the 442 decals and the W30's feel free to ship em out to me :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8057474
> *looks good man, not my style for a 442 , is it a bronze color or gold ??
> *


thanks, its both copper and gold! the body and belly are gold, the frame, suspention, motor, dash, and a few other small things are copper! Few chrome parts too. :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 6 2007, 09:51 PM~8057312
> *what do you think Impalas and monte carlos are!?  :uh:
> *


... thats not what i ment, dont get offended just giving u my 2 cents...................


----------



## Tip Slow

what ya think a montecarloss is most of them came with a V8,and what ya think a 1994-1996 ipalaSS is.it's nothin but a muscle car,if you ever get around a original one,listen to the motor.those motors have notin but power.i know i owned two of them and i kept them original no rims or notin.just cause you don't see a big piece of the motor stikin out of the hood don't mean it ain't a muscle car.the year was a 95-96


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 10:41 PM~8057526
> *what ya think a montecarloss is most of them came with a V8,and what ya think a 1994-1996 ipalaSS is.it's nothin but a muscle car,if you ever get around a original one,listen to the motor.those motors have notin but power.i know i owned two of them and i kept them original no rims or notin.just cause you don't see a big piece of the motor stikin out of the hood don't mean it ain't a muscle car.the year was a 95-96
> *


Like I said, I consider any car with a powerful V8 and RWD a muscle car. But alot of the "experts" would disagree. They would definetly scoff at the mere suggestion that the '94 to '96 Impala is a muscle car, not only because it's a 4-door, but also because it was made after '73.

The whole idea behind the original muscle cars, was to take the big engines out of the big family cars (Impalas, Bonnevilles, etc.) and put them in the smaller cars (Tempest, Chevelle, etc.). 

Alot of people consider the '64 GTO to be the first real muscle cars, taking a Tempest and putting a bigger, more powerful engine in it, to make it the GTO. And they also consider 1973 to be the last year for the true muscle cars.

Monte Carlos were considered to be "personal luxury" cars, and were never considered to be muscle cars, even the 454 SS. to me they are all MUSCLE, but don't tell that to the "experts", you'll never convince them otherwise.


----------



## Tip Slow

have you ever own or drove a 94-96 impalaSS?


----------



## Linc

oh my.... look what i started! :biggrin: 

play nice boys! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

LOL...it's not about the car body,it's about the motor.pokey what knd of motor you got?I bet a V6 which is for boys.pokey get behind the wheel of a 94-96 impalaSS.you will see what im talkin bout.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 11:02 PM~8057614
> *LOL...it's not about the car body,it's about the motor.pokey what knd of motor you got?I bet a V6 which is for boys.pokey get behind the wheel of a 94-96 impalaSS.you will see what im talkin bout.
> *


so would you then consider a taurus a muscle car?... or how about a van?? they got v8's....
pokey know what he is talking about!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 11:02 PM~8057614
> *LOL...it's not about the car body,it's about the motor.pokey what knd of motor you got?I bet a V6 which is for boys.pokey get behind the wheel of a 94-96 impalaSS.you will see what im talkin bout.
> *


DAMN IT! READ what I wrote, I was agreeing with you, DAMN!

Yeah, both of my cars have a 3800 Series II V6. But, I'm a family man now, so I don't give two shits about how fast my car is. I'm more concerned about gas mileage, since I have to drive 40 miles, ONE WAY, to work everyday. As a matter of fact, I plan on trading one of them in for a 4 cylinder Saturn Astra when they hit the showrooms this fall.

Just a little FYI, I have owned SEVERAL cars that would flat out SPANK a '94 to '96 Impala SS. One of them was a '95 Caprice 9C1. Can you say sleeper?


----------



## Linc

Just finished this 1 up! :biggrin: 
























































:biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

im lovin the undercarrige... the black n green look good... nice stance too



are u going to paint tu underside of the trunk and the inner fenders up front???


----------



## Pokey

Nice Caddy linc!

Damn, I knew I should have painted mine a different color. That's like the fourth one I've seen painted that color. Oh well. I hope mine turns out that nice!


----------



## low86dime

snapped some photos since its nice out...


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 7 2007, 12:19 AM~8057925
> *Just finished this 1 up! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Nice caddy!!  

looks familiar


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 7 2007, 01:39 AM~8057775
> *DAMN IT! READ what I wrote, I was agreeing with you, DAMN!
> 
> Yeah, both of my cars have a 3800 Series II V6. But, I'm a family man now, so I don't give two shits about how fast my car is. I'm more concerned about gas mileage, since I have to drive 40 miles, ONE WAY, to work everyday. As a matter of fact, I plan on trading one of them in for a 4 cylinder Saturn Astra when they hit the showrooms this fall.
> 
> Just a little FYI, I have owned SEVERAL cars that would flat out SPANK a '94 to '96 Impala SS. One of them was a '95 Caprice 9C1. Can you say sleeper?
> *



aw yeah,i bet that lil funky caprice could not bet my 87 caprice coupe.(what did he say)yeah thats right 87 CAPRICE COUPE.They only made 3,110,you lucky i sold it to my friend.it had a chevy 502 big block deluxe with the chevy bowtie tips and a landau top.FUCK with that pokey.oh... im also a family man,i have lil girl that i take care of.Go drink beer OK.LOL!!!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 9 2007, 12:13 AM~8070351
> *aw yeah,i bet that lil funky caprice could not bet my 87 caprice coupe.(what did he say)yeah thats right 87 CAPRICE COUPE.They only made 3,110,you lucky i sold it to my friend.it had a chevy 502 big block deluxe with the chevy bowtie tips and a landau top.FUCK with that pokey.oh... im also a family man,i have lil girl that i take care of.Go drink beer OK.LOL!!!!
> *


How about who gives a fuck who's car is faster then who's??? My Dad can kick your Dad's ass!!! Try to stay on topic and leave this shit for Randumb shit thanks Monte!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 8 2007, 11:13 PM~8070351
> *aw yeah,i bet that lil funky caprice could not bet my 87 caprice coupe.(what did he say)yeah thats right 87 CAPRICE COUPE.They only made 3,110,you lucky i sold it to my friend.it had a chevy 502 big block deluxe with the chevy bowtie tips and a landau top.FUCK with that pokey.oh... im also a family man,i have lil girl that i take care of.Go drink beer OK.LOL!!!!
> *


502 big block deluxe 

 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

cool...by the way nice cadi


----------



## Linc




----------



## wagonguy

that shit is tight homie!!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

PIMP, diggin the wagon


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah, lovin' that wagon!


----------



## Project59

That's clean homie lookin good!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 17 2007, 10:59 AM~8121219
> *That's clean homie lookin good!!
> *


Thanks for all the compliments guys! I do appriciate them! i have been steppin up my game in the detail patr of things, learned how to foil and the shits a pain in the ass but well worth it, Thanks mini!  , now i have begun opening things up! more detail to come!  :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 15 2007, 10:15 PM~8114063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u know wat it is homie 
lookin very nice  

i gueess u like green


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what green is that anyway? and no offence but is this trunk spot gonna be a trend with your builds??? fix it homie......


----------



## bluesonoma

some sweet rides coming out of the CMBI...
Nice work


----------



## Linc

I think this is 8! :biggrin: 
































































let me know what you think! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD...  
I LIKE THE TUBING WHERE YOU DROP THE TIRE THAT'S GOOD DETAIL. JUST PUT A PLATE THE DROP'S DOWN AND THAT WILL BE THE SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

I said to my wife, " i am not painting green or blue for a while!" then....










































:biggrin: 

found this at work so i decided to try it! camilion(spelling) blue, green, gold :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin nice color man..... did u get the underside of the hood too?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2007, 11:55 PM~8152886
> *fukkin nice color man..... did u get the underside of the hood too?
> *


haha! no! but i will paint it for you!  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

i tried a bunch of new things lately, opened trunks, bought styrene and made ledges and today, hinged a few! :biggrin: 








































































:biggrin: the monte, it is now a practise kit. the trunk lines are way too wide for my liking so i probably wont build this car. i am going to open the doors and try door panels and maybe suicide doors! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice work...


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good bro!


----------



## modeltech

use the small styrene stripes and glue them to the trunk edge to close the gaps up, sand them smooth and primer it !!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 21 2007, 09:01 PM~8152900
> *haha! no! but i will paint it for you!   :biggrin:
> *


just tryin to keep u on your toes....


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 25 2007, 04:17 AM~8170088
> *just tryin to keep u on your toes....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

a quick build for me. build #9 for the year so far :biggrin: 
































































:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

and rollinoldschool, this is for you! :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

HOK FLIP FLOP. NICE PAINT. I PAINTED MY '65 IMPALA CONVERTABLE WITH SKIRTS THAT KOLOR. TRUE FLIP FLOP RIGHT THERE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: not for me homie.... makes your ride look more finished.... fukkin nice work man....


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 28 2007, 11:39 PM~8199818
> *HOK FLIP FLOP. NICE PAINT. I PAINTED MY '65 IMPALA CONVERTABLE WITH SKIRTS THAT KOLOR. TRUE FLIP FLOP RIGHT THERE.
> *


yeah true flip flop there but srpray can Plasticote! 3 step. base, pearl cote, then clear. and it even has a floral scent! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:biggrin: becoming a rattle can master also! i have used an air brush for years but recently picked up the can! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Nice!

I like the flip on that Glasshouse! :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Love the detail...Niceee! :0


----------



## 408models

that looks nice bro, good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

thank guys for your kind words! it keeps me motivated!


----------



## Project59

You sure are keeping on your toes over there Linc!!!! I like that.... Wish I had as much time to build.... They keep getting better keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 30 2007, 09:48 PM~8211134
> *You sure are keeping on your toes over there Linc!!!! I like that.... Wish I had as much time to build.... They keep getting better keep up the good work!!!!
> *


thanks for the kind words! i too wish i had time to build! i bang em out when i have time between work and my 2 year old daughter! when she goes to bed, I build for a couple hours! :biggrin:

And ... just trying to represent!  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

As most of you know... I bought the monte from Marinate! :biggrin: 
























when it arrived, i was in awe at the roof! it looks way nicer in person and the pics do not do justice! :biggrin: very nice work Marinate!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: the body however, well it was a little rough. so...








































i made a few mods myself , masked the roof, and so far this is what it looks like right now!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 3 2007, 06:07 PM~8230830
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Linc

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE......YOUR REPAINTING IT!


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## Project59

Been awhile since I have seen this thread so lets give it a bump for he C.M.B.I.!!! I know were still floating around here somewhere's!!! It's almost winter and that means most of us should be in doors for the next 6 months.... Lets see some production on the northend of things!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma

Hey whats up...

Just busy painting some bodies well the weather is still nice...
So far it looks like it is going to be a good winter... 

Wahts everyone else up to...?


----------



## Project59

What's up Jeff glad to hear your getting back into it over the cold month's!!! Can't wait to see what you throw out... 

As for me I have officialy put all projects on hold pending the completion of _ICE BERG!_


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma

Sweeeeeeeeeet.. can not wait to see it finished...


----------



## 408models

GOT SOME GOODIES, GONNA LOOK SIK BRO


----------



## phat97yukon

thats goin to be pimp Tjay... ya snows goin to fly soon than its back to playin with the toys, got a bunch of ones that need to be finished


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 24 2007, 09:49 AM~8858292
> *What's up Jeff glad to hear your getting back into it over the cold month's!!! Can't wait to see what you throw out...
> 
> As for me I have officialy put all projects on hold pending the completion of ICE BERG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro always wanted to do a 61 but cant find it


----------



## cruzinlow

heres some of the builds that i like more out of my older builds :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

I'd like to personally welcome our 2 newest family members!!! :cheesy: 

*Don* (cruzinlow) & *Mike* (mademan)

Welcome guys you are both stellar additions to the crew!


----------



## low86dime

Welcome to the family boyz.... Doug aka Huggiez


----------



## cruzinlow

thanx guyz, now lets get our build on :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

heres my current builds that im working on :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 24 2007, 06:18 PM~8861584
> *heres my current builds that im working on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow hommie u got some sick skillz


----------



## Project59

I'd like to welcome yet another Memeber to the family today!!! 
( Don't know where all these Canadians popped up from but keep em coming!  ) :biggrin: 

Welcome to the family *Matt* - base905


----------



## Linc

WELCOME ABOARD BASE!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

...


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 24 2007, 08:22 PM~8862570
> *hey guys whats up im matt! (a.k.a.) base
> heres a few of my rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have some more pics up later on tonight
> *


nice hommie


----------



## wagonguy

this club is really starting to shape up!!!!

nice builds everyone!


----------



## cruzinlow

ah watz up base welcome 2 the club,im liking that 2 tone 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

nice builds guys, welcome to the club great to see more of us in the great white north on here...


----------



## mademan

allright here are a couple of my finished builds, the 67 impala is my first finished model in 6 years. I got out of it after a big falling out at a local contest,but im back.
heres my 67 "panty raid" its the street machine version, kitbashed suspetion, etc.
the color is HOK hot pink pearl , over HOK ultra fine orion silver, with multiple dupont chroma clear coats.
  
  
exhaust was all hand foiled same with gas tank. frame was painted orion silver, then sprayd with hotpink pearl from the sides, so the top is silver and the sides are misted pink
  

heres a few of my shelf model glasshouse , no motor, or detail, it was just to test out my new airbrush, etc.
its HOK limegold kandy, over limetime pearl, with 3 shots of dupont chroma clear.
  


plus ive got about 300 more in the works, lol


----------



## drnitrus

C.M.B.I. doin it big!!!

A lot of quality builds in here!!

Keep it up!


----------



## low86dime

My scout i started tonight


----------



## base905

heres my 76 caprice just finished it tonight 
build in 2 days lol......its got that old skool look to it too


----------



## Project59

That looks sweet Matt good job for a 2 day'r :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man Tjay ! You let in a handful of nice builders ! Looks like this crew will be mean in the 08 Build off season ! Looks like you and them should have a team build and call it 


MINIS DREAM 2 ! LOL !


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Mini's Dreamin' 2 thats classy I like it!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lookin good guys!! Keep it up. :0


----------



## low86dime

Some More Pics


----------



## phat97yukon

a quick build i did tonight while waitin for the paint to dry on my nissan sileighty, a 1:1 of my tahoe.. 









Another one of it, with a matchbox i did up to match it also


----------



## low86dime

fished my esclade,hilux and the scout tonight


----------



## phat97yukon

here is a few more pics from tonight now that my batterys have some juice in em 


















made my own 2 peice BBS wheels for the nice fat lip, debating on paintin the rims gunmetal


----------



## wagonguy

i like that nissan!!!!


----------



## base905

....


----------



## cruzinlow

wutz up yukon, build r look tight bro for the rims ,you should paint the centers of the rims gunmetal the way u said it will give the car more look :thumbsup: keep up the awesome work holmez :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah Base lovin the 64, the builds r lookin reel good homie and hey u want to get rid of the monte hhhhhhhmmmmmm lol :biggrin:


----------



## base905

hey don you never know i might be lookin for something ( 61, 68, or 69 impalas) lol :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma

Base love the 64.. 
St. Catharines eh.. I am in Hamilton.. 
Do you have a 1:1 lowrider also????


----------



## base905

......


----------



## phat97yukon

damn man i like that 442.... brings a tear to my eye makes me miss my old 71 cutlass S


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 27 2007, 09:39 AM~8880766
> *nope no lowrider
> but i do have a pure muscel car!
> 1970 oldsmobile cutlass 442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'll never belive what my dad gave the guy from this car.............
> A 24 OF BUDWISER  back in 81  but it didnt look like that when he got it, he had to kick the dog outa the car that ws living in it lol...and then its sat there for a while, then he started to restore it and its been almost 17 years now and its starting to show,  the paint job is goin the floor boards are goin, so were goin to start taking her apart and get her repainted soon lol
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SWEET!!!! 

Lets see some you tube vids of it in front of that house eating the tires!! :cheesy:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 08:37 PM~8885231
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0    SWEET!!!!
> 
> Lets see some you tube vids of it in front of that house eating the tires!!  :cheesy:
> *



i dont know about smoking out the hood but i prob can take the camera out and start it up just for a little taste of what it sounds like ..i might even do it after i get home from court tommorrow lol

never know HAHAHA keep an eye out i might post it if i do it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 09:37 PM~8885231
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0    SWEET!!!!
> 
> Lets see some you tube vids of it in front of that house eating the tires!!  :cheesy:
> *


when i get new cam ill get vid of my magnum doin it :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 27 2007, 09:51 PM~8885849
> *i dont know about smoking out the hood but i prob can take the camera out and start it up just for a little taste of what it sounds like ..i might even do it after i get home from court tommorrow lol
> 
> never know HAHAHA keep an eye out i might post it if i do it
> *



LOL, sounds good. 

Piss on them neighbors. They'll be alright. :cheesy: 

Thats the 1st thing I did when I got my new house. Pulled the car in the garage and let er rip. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 09:55 PM~8885880
> *when i get new cam ill get vid of my magnum doin it  :cheesy:
> *



on the 22's? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 09:55 PM~8885884
> *LOL,  sounds good.
> 
> Piss on them neighbors.  They'll be alright.  :cheesy:
> 
> Thats the 1st thing I did when I got my new house.  Pulled the car in the garage and let er rip.    :biggrin:
> *


 what kind of car do you have?

i would do it but im only 16 and only drove the car 1 time, but i'll ask my dad to go driving in it maybe this weekend and i'll get him to light it up! and i'll get a vid of it too


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 27 2007, 10:05 PM~8885925
> *what kind of car do you have?
> 
> i would do it but im only 16 and only drove the car 1 time, but i'll ask my dad to go driving in it maybe this weekend and i'll get him to light it up! and i'll get a vid of it too
> *




I just got a 95 camaro I did it with. They are fiberglass and lighter than fuck. Not too hard to get them to break loose.


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 10:07 PM~8885937
> *I just got a 95 camaro I did it with.  They are fiberglass and lighter than fuck.  Not too hard to get them to break loose.
> *


lol nice! did you get a vid? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

cutlasses r the shit heres mine,it has a 327 corvette motor in it,dont mind the blanket hanging on the passenger side some fuckhead broke the window, thats ok though i got it parked by my good friend Angel now :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 27 2007, 10:54 PM~8886256
> *cutlasses r the shit heres mine,it has a 327 corvette motor in it,dont mind the blanket hanging on the passenger side some fuckhead broke the window, thats ok though i got it parked by my good friend Angel now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice cutlass man! a 327! nice! ...mine has a 350 rocket in it, i was brought up around cutlass's we had a 70 442 parts car out back for a long time when i was a kid lol and now i have the fumes from the oldsy in my blood!! and theres not that many around anymore only a few around here but no 70's we got the only one! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

yo holmez im the same way as u i grew up around theses cars, shit my dad owned like 6 threw the yrs and same thing i just love them allredy this is my seventh 1 ive owned in the past like 5 yrs, its funny man the same way my dad was with his cars im the same damn way lol :biggrin:


----------



## base905

oh yeah my dad tell me stories about have alot of oldsmobiles...i'll be the same way i bet lol but its getting hard to find these beasts! lol


----------



## cruzinlow

well shit u should come 2 Edmonton ,Alberta fuck there every where thats how i had so many at 1 time i owned 4 and i sold them all and right now i own 2, but the white 1 is not ready for pics yet wait till i paint it, my red 1 i painted that 1 4 months ago :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 27 2007, 10:46 PM~8886204
> *lol nice! did you get a vid? :0  :biggrin:
> *



naw, but I can always do it again. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

over here in ontario st catharines theres not that many ..theres a few sitting in feilds a few on the road prob like only 10 or 11 that i know of and all the rest are like camaros and 57 chevy! thay have a fuckin club just for the 57's....


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 11:44 PM~8886547
> *naw,  but I can always do it again.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DO IT! DO IT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I LOVE 57's!!!!!! :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 12:50 AM~8886580
> *I LOVE 57's!!!!!!  :0
> *


me too my favorite ....and illl get it to you soon so we can do joint build


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 11:50 PM~8886580
> *I LOVE 57's!!!!!!  :0
> *


hellz yeah , srt-8 bomba rollin lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by base905+Sep 27 2007, 11:50 PM~8886579-->
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT! DO IT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll see what I can come up with. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 11:51 PM~8886588
> *me too my favorite ....and illl get it to you soon so we can do joint build
> *


YEA!!! A joint build. uffin: uffin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 11:51 PM~8886588
> *me too my favorite ....and illl get it to you soon so we can do joint build
> *


their not bad .....just everyone one has one lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 27 2007, 11:53 PM~8886598
> *their not bad .....just everyone one has one lol
> *



not around here. They are pretty rare. Fuckers are worth ALOT!!! I'd take a 2 door, 4 door, Post, non post. W/E.


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 11:55 PM~8886612
> *not around here.  They are pretty rare.  Fuckers are worth ALOT!!!  I'd take a 2 door,  4 door, Post, non post.  W/E.
> *


god damn lowandbeyond slow down, dont over load ur self lol...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 11:55 PM~8886612
> *not around here.  They are pretty rare.  Fuckers are worth ALOT!!!  I'd take a 2 door,  4 door, Post, non post.  W/E.
> *











a little something something i took at a car show about 4 weeks ago


----------



## LowandBeyond

I like that nova, BUT LOVE THAT 57!


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 12:17 AM~8886720
> *I like that nova,    BUT LOVE THAT 57!
> *


lol the nova is pretty nice too let me upload some more pics to my photobucket i'll be back in a few


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 28 2007, 12:21 AM~8886741
> *lol the nova is pretty nice too let me upload some more pics to my photobucket i'll be back in a few
> *



I could have gotten one of those off brand novas. WTF are they?? Back in high school with a 350/350 for 50$. The guy was going to send it to the scrape yard. I was going to buy it for the engine, but it wouldn't turn. I probally could have got it broke loose, but why?


----------



## base905

heres a few more cars that were there i thought ya'll would like to see


----------



## LowandBeyond

SWEET SHIT!!!!! :0 



and that 57 is a 4 door post. I'd still mob that bitch tho. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 01:39 AM~8886803
> *SWEET SHIT!!!!!    :0
> and that 57 is a 4 door post.  I'd still mob that bitch tho.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

2dr damn it :angry:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 12:39 AM~8886803
> *SWEET SHIT!!!!!    :0
> and that 57 is a 4 door post.  I'd still mob that bitch tho.  :cheesy:
> *


lmao !!! check the pic with the elco theres a teal vert in the back row too thats a nice one also


----------



## bluesonoma

THAT THE WILLS CHEV SHOW RIGHT... ???
Lot of sweet rides where at that show...


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Sep 28 2007, 09:19 AM~8888389
> *THAT THE WILLS CHEV SHOW RIGHT... ???
> Lot of sweet rides where at that show...
> *


nope...its just a car show at the local mall (pen center)




AND im goin out to wash the 442 in a bit then then im goin to get a vid of it running so you guys can hear what it sounds like 


lol peace homies!


----------



## base905

.........


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 28 2007, 12:48 PM~8889441
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=FYINJYPr5Ko
> 
> check that shit out ..its not the best video but its a taste of what the old bitch is like!
> peace
> *


would liked it better with a burnout bitches :cheesy: 

nice car!!!


----------



## Project59

Hey guy's I appreciate the use of the thread but lets try to keep things on topic here and keep it going with model talk!! Thanks


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 28 2007, 03:59 PM~8891095
> *Hey guy's I appreciate the use of the thread but lets try to keep things on topic here and keep it going with model talk!! Thanks
> *


sorry! i think i started the off topic converstion 
i'll stick to models for now on

sorry again


----------



## low86dime

well got a new cam and decided to snap some pics


----------



## chrisijzerman

Nice stuff guys...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe... can u get a better pic of whats on the DVD screen????


----------



## Tip Slow

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

are those the Lexani wheels?


----------



## Tip Slow

x2


----------



## low86dime

Yup lexani wheels


----------



## DarknessWithin

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: El-Fantasma, phat97yukon*



jeez you've been sittin there for ages...... :uh:


----------



## cruzinlow

well heres some more progress on my 94 impala vert :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

looks nice


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 30 2007, 01:26 PM~8900954
> *jeez you've been sittin there for ages...... :uh:
> *



lol forgot to close my screen before i went out


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 30 2007, 01:26 PM~8900954
> *jeez you've been sittin there for ages...... :uh:
> *


Stawlker!!! :0  :biggrin: 


Mornin' peeps!!!! 

Hey Don how you makin' out with that logo! :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 30 2007, 03:50 PM~8901625
> *well heres some more progress on my 94 impala vert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

its comin out not 2 bad , buit i just want 2 make sure it perfect in my eyes before i share lol, :biggrin: but as soon as im done ill send it 2 ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 2 2007, 10:13 AM~8914624
> *its comin out not 2 bad , buit i just want 2 make sure it perfect in my eyes before i share lol,  :biggrin: but as soon as im done ill send it 2 ya :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Project59

Gangsta!!!!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 2 2007, 05:54 AM~8914130
> *Stawlker!!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Mornin' peeps!!!!
> 
> Hey Don how you makin' out with that logo! :nicoderm:
> *


dont worry I only come to the bitch zone every once in awhile. I try not to stay here to long so I dont get caught looking at models.


----------



## DarknessWithin

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Oct 2 2007, 09:22 PM~8919751
> *dont worry I only come to the bitch zone every once in awhile. I try not to stay here to long so I dont get caught looking at models.
> *


I got your bitch puto!!!! Anytime you fell man enough!!!!


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 2 2007, 09:26 PM~8920222
> *I got your bitch puto!!!! Anytime you fell man enough!!!!
> *


 :0 
OH NOEZ!!
seriously though, to all you model builders... this is some clean shit you're puttin out.
i cant talk shit because i'll be damned if i could ever pull out some of the detail i see on here with all the tiny pieces and thangs.




















[2 days before the regal gets wrecked or parked] :angry:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Oct 2 2007, 09:51 PM~8920449
> *:0
> OH NOEZ!!
> seriously though, to all you model builders... this is some clean shit you're puttin out.
> i cant talk shit because i'll be damned if i could ever pull out some of the detail i see on here with all the tiny pieces and thangs.
> [2 days before the regal gets wrecked or parked] :angry:
> *


no doubt,and remember that im building these and workin on my olds so thank you..


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## FUTURERIDER™

whats up homies im new to the club and heres some of my builds 


























heres a 55 bel air im working on :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

btw my name is kevin


----------



## Project59

Welcome To the club Kevin!! Keep them skillz growing looking sharp up there!!!!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 4 2007, 04:32 PM~8932841
> *Welcome To the club Kevin!! Keep them skillz growing looking sharp up there!!!!
> *


thnx alot bro


----------



## cruzinlow

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh Futurerider welcome to the club :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

...........


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Oct 4 2007, 05:34 PM~8933231-->
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh Futurerider welcome to the club :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnx alot bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-base905_@Oct 4 2007, 06:08 PM~8933492
> *welcome homie!
> thought you were in a different club?
> anyways good lookin rides
> 
> love the caddy!
> *


yeh but shit didnt work out for me plus why not be with a bunch of canadians :biggrin: 
thnx bro


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 4 2007, 06:42 PM~8934346
> *thnx alot bro
> yeh but shit didnt work out for me plus why not be with a bunch of canadians  :biggrin:
> thnx bro
> *


lol good to see ya came back to your canadian bros! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by base905_@Oct 4 2007, 07:49 PM~8934425
> *lol good to see ya came back to your canadian bros! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: now its time to start building dont no what to do got a couple im working on :cheesy:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 4 2007, 07:05 PM~8934591
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: now its time to start building dont no what to do got a couple im working on  :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah i wish a had a few models on the go right now!, im still waiting for my 58 59 and 65 impalas to come in the mail


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by base905_@Oct 4 2007, 08:32 PM~8934816
> *hell yeah i wish a had a few models on the go right now!, im still waiting for my 58 59 and 65 impalas to come in the mail
> *


yeh got 2 64s coming in with some wires need them baddly to finish my 55


----------



## low86dime

Welcome To The Club Homie uffin: :werd:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Oct 4 2007, 09:08 PM~8935154
> *Welcome To The Club Homie uffin:  :werd:
> *


thnx hommie and glad to be here with a canadian club :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

welcome Eh....


----------



## bluesonoma

welcome ...


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon+Oct 4 2007, 10:02 PM~8935644-->
> 
> 
> 
> welcome Eh....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bluesonoma_@Oct 5 2007, 01:06 PM~8938754
> *welcome ...
> *


thnx guys


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

what it dew C.M.B.I :biggrin:


----------



## base905

..........


----------



## BODINE

i like that 65 ...NICE!


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2007, 07:33 PM~8972747
> *i like that 65 ...NICE!
> *


oh yeah that was the deal i first made with the guy and then he told me about a 59 convertible so had to get em both ............AND the 65 has a 409 in it and it comes with the convertible boot as well as the convertible roof too its so awesome! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Sweeet!! I got a lil something on it's way in the mail right now to!!!! Will post some good pics of it when it arrives!!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

got 2 kits in the mail they sould of been here by now :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the 65 vert boot fits the 70 impala pretty good....


----------



## Linc

:biggrin: 
what stance should i build this? :dunno:


----------



## Linc

and this too!?








































:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Did you change your Clear ! They are looking alot wetter !


----------



## Linc

yup! sure did! thanks to marinate!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

here what i got in the mail today :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Those look clean Linc what clear is it ??


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 11 2007, 11:17 PM~8982807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> what stance should i build this? :dunno:
> *


looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

...........


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by base905_@Oct 12 2007, 05:18 PM~8988230
> *well you know i have the 65 and 59 impalas...well today i went to the hobby shop and got the new 66 el camino and the 65 buick ......AND a 58 impala came in the mail today ....whitch i totally forgot about im gona have a great time with alll these! i'll post pics soon im lamost done the 65 impala
> *


have any pics of the 65 in progress


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 12 2007, 01:17 PM~8986926
> *Those look clean Linc what clear is it ??
> *


Testors # 1814! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 12 2007, 04:51 PM~8988393
> *have any pics of the 65 in progress
> *


nooo i didnt get any progress pics for the 65 
but its done now! i'll have pics of it tommorrow


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by base905_@Oct 12 2007, 10:47 PM~8990031
> *nooo i didnt get any progress pics for the 65
> but its done now! i'll have pics of it tommorrow
> *


bette rbe good :cheesy: i like 65's


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 12 2007, 09:49 PM~8990041
> *bette rbe good  :cheesy: i like 65's
> *


you guys gota tell me if its good.....i think its good ...lol i like the 65's to :biggrin: 
shit i cant wait im goin to take some pics of it now i'll post em in like 20 minutes!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

....


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

car looks sick bro :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Looks real good Matt... Nice job!!!!


----------



## base905

:biggrin: thanks homies

i got a few more coming soon!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Happy Birthday Linc!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 14 2007, 07:31 AM~8996480
> *Happy Birthday Linc!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINC :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

Thanks guys! but i am stuck at work!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

eh Project59 how much are wires at ur local hobby shop ???

i cant fint them anywere local around here :angry:


----------



## base905

happy birthday linc


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 14 2007, 10:31 AM~8996976
> *eh Project59 how much are wires at ur local hobby shop ???
> 
> i cant fint them anywere local around here  :angry:
> *


Pegasus run about $12 and I can get hoppin hydro's for around $7


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 14 2007, 08:11 PM~9000078
> *Pegasus run about $12 and I can get hoppin hydro's for around $7
> *


I think ive bough all the hoppin hydro's ones that come as rim tire combo's, they got lots em that are just rims for 6 bucks i think at chinook hobbies


----------



## phat97yukon

here is a few snaps of my latest WIP, till the A.D.D kicks in and i start somthing else than it ends up in a box to finish later... 

Chevy s10 xtreme, smoothed/filled tail lights, tailgate, fuel door, handles, built a cowl hood also and debaged the bowtie outta the grill... :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

lookls good feeling the rims


----------



## LowandBeyond

like that dime!!! :0


----------



## base905

yea those rims are ill!!!!

im gona have a new ride up later on!

58 impala**


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by base905_@Oct 16 2007, 03:59 PM~9016090
> *yea those rims are ill!!!!
> 
> im gona have a new ride up later on!
> 
> 58 impala***


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Thanks guys, the rims are left overs from a hilux kit i had a good feelin the suited the truck good


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 14 2007, 08:23 PM~9000164
> *I think ive bough all the hoppin hydro's ones that come as rim tire combo's, they got lots em that are just rims for 6 bucks i think at chinook hobbies
> *


can u show me a pic of Pegasus wires wheels because i dont usaly buy thoese i bought mc wires


----------



## phat97yukon

More pics of another WIP... 
90 chevy stepside, smooted, roll pan, Hok paint.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 19 2007, 04:36 PM~9041084
> *More pics of another WIP...
> 90 chevy stepside, smooted, roll pan, Hok paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a  orange what kind is that ??


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 16 2007, 04:08 PM~9016153
> *can u show me a pic of Pegasus wires wheels because i dont usaly buy thoese i bought mc wires
> *


nvm found a pair around the house :0


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

heres some pics of the 55 just need to go to wal mart and get some crazzy glue 

to put everthing together


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

eh i was wondering what u guys use to glue windows together cuz i fucked up a lil on my 55s front window :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 21 2007, 12:54 PM~9051285
> *eh i was wondering what u guys use to glue windows together cuz i fucked up a lil on my 55s front window  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



elmers white glue works good, and also window glue from testors...


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 21 2007, 02:22 PM~9051397
> *elmers white glue works good, and also window glue from testors...
> *


thnx bro gota try it


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

here some update pics


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

almost done got the hole underneath in ill finish the rest tommorow heres some pics 










having problems uploading post the rest later on


----------



## bluesonoma

Thought I would get in the mood for Halloween 
By doing ECO 1.. 

Not off to a bad start...


----------



## bluesonoma

Also just finished this one.. 
it is just a black 64'...


----------



## Project59

Things are looking good in here!!! Damn homies! Loving that 55 Kevin.. 
And that ecto is bad ass!!! :cheesy:


----------



## base905

.........


----------



## bluesonoma

Base those Elco's are sweet... 
sweet 58 also


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

base 58 is look good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

i ingraved the front and back window cuz i fucked up witht he glue so here some pics the first pic looks realy bad with my camera


----------



## Project59

Looks good Kev!!! whats with the M.C.C. ???? I know what it stands for just wondering where it came from lol!


----------



## Project59

I love those elcos Base good work!!!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 22 2007, 06:26 PM~9060042
> *Looks good Kev!!! whats with the M.C.C. ???? I know what it stands for just wondering where it came from lol!
> *


i had to hide the glue spot that was there lol


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

eh as long as u cant tell there was glue there im happy with it i mean im pist that i did that and it always happens :angry:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 22 2007, 05:27 PM~9060052
> *I love those elcos Base good work!!!
> *


  :biggrin: 


thanks for the words guys

i might post some more pics later on


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

alright the 55 is almost there


----------



## low86dime

i know these are old builds and everyones seen em but my camera skills are gettin better


----------



## bluesonoma

Love the Minitruck..


----------



## bluesonoma

Well after building a few lowriders... and getting disapointed in the way they turned out... It was time to go and build a Minitruck again.. 
It is still in the early stage of building... Just doing a quick curb side
to get back in the mood ...

DAILY DRAGGER


----------



## bluesonoma

Finished... Finally got this one off my to finish list...


----------



## bluesonoma

I love my movie cars sorry they are not lowriders
But I wanted to show that I am still building... 

Started this one the other night ... It was a fun quick build











Also started working on this one.. it will be a fun one.. 










This was a fun one to finish.. got me in the mood for Halloween..


----------



## bluesonoma

Tried a two tone.. on the Daily Dragger 
not to happy with it.. might strip it and start over... 
what do you think i should do to it??


----------



## modeltech

finish it!!! it doesnt look bad!!


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie dont change it


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Oct 29 2007, 09:51 AM~9105612
> *Tried a two tone.. on the Daily Dragger
> not to happy with it.. might strip it and start over...
> what do you think i should do to it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good finish it


----------



## lowridermodels

Yo! That looks firme!finish that bad boy!


----------



## phat97yukon

the 2 tone looks pretty good man, keep it


----------



## bluesonoma

Well i am going to take eveyone advise and just clear it.. 
do the interior and move on...

with that being said here is what I started on last night..

Going to stay away from the 2-tones for now...
Just do some simple clean paint jobs and builds.. 
to get the spirits back up... 

This S10 is going to be Navy Blue Metallic









and this Datsun which will be a fun build is going to be Green Metallic


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Oct 30 2007, 08:22 AM~9112856
> *Well i am going to take eveyone advise and just clear it..
> do the interior and move on...
> 
> with that being said here is what I started on last night..
> 
> Going to stay away from the 2-tones for now...
> Just do some simple clean paint jobs and builds..
> to get the spirits back up...
> 
> This S10 is going to be Navy Blue Metallic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this Datsun which will be a fun build is going to be Green Metallic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro keep of the good work s10 looks


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

heres some of my upcoming builds had to put the 55 on the side cuz lost some shit i need got to look for it so heres what i got coming


----------



## phat97yukon

hey head's up to CMBI guys, hit up your local superstores, weve been pickin up AMT kits for $2.44 to $4.96


----------



## mista_gonzo

Finish the 2 tone bro. Looks pretty clean :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 1 2007, 09:19 PM~9135680
> *hey head's up to CMBI guys, hit up your local superstores, weve been pickin up AMT kits for $2.44 to $4.96
> *


REALLY!? :cheesy: im gona go and check on the weekend!!! did you get any ? what cars ? what cars do they have?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 1 2007, 09:19 PM~9135680
> *hey head's up to CMBI guys, hit up your local superstores, weve been pickin up AMT kits for $2.44 to $4.96
> *


we had this sale about a month ago
picked up:
3 - 58 impala
1 - merc (non chopped)
1 - 69 chevelle
3 - 69 riviera
1 -40 woodie
1 -57 chevy
1 -daytona
2 -55 chevy
1 -53 ford flipnose
3 -51 belair
1- belvedere
1 -68 baracuda
1 -72 chevelle ss
1 - 64 impala (classics series junk chassis, and body)
lots of them were marked at 1.94


----------



## Project59

:biggrin: Picked up the 58 Impala for $2.44 the other day!!!


----------



## base905

damn!!! i hope this is goin on down here and that i didnt miss this sale yet cause i got nothing to build! lol


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 1 2007, 10:19 PM~9135680
> *hey head's up to CMBI guys, hit up your local superstores, weve been pickin up AMT kits for $2.44 to $4.96
> *


 :0 :0 :0 looks like im heading there some time this weekend for sure :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma

Just went to walmart... in Hamilton no sales here....


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 2 2007, 11:33 AM~9139129
> *Just went to walmart... in Hamilton no sales here....
> *


No No brotha go to THE SUPER STORE!!!


----------



## Linc

The super store in B.C. doesnt carry models! :nosad:


----------



## bluesonoma

Do not know of any around here.. never heard of it..


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 2 2007, 01:19 PM~9139867
> *Do not know of any around here.. never heard of it..
> *


we have some here in toronto


----------



## bluesonoma

Well got the First gen S10 painted.. is got to add the chrome on it.. almost done.. 

















nothing like draggin a little bumper


----------



## bluesonoma

Also i finished this kit like everyone said i should do.. 
Another S10


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH SHIT ! WHAT DO I SEE IN THE BACK GROUND !


----------



## bluesonoma

This was a fun build....


















and yes i know i lost a taillight... lol


----------



## bluesonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 09:25 PM~9179879
> *OH  SHIT  !    WHAT  DO I SEE  IN THE  BACK  GROUND  !
> *



Do you miss it... Cause I like the way it looks on my shelf...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

s-10 turned out awesome Blue and you thought it would look bad :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 7 2007, 10:28 PM~9179916
> *Do you miss it... Cause I like the way it looks on my shelf...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nope ! Just kool to see it still have life ! Its funny after you sale something it seems to never be seen again !


----------



## Project59

Looking way cool I like that Batmobile pretty sweet to see something alittle different now I wanna build one lol!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

the green n sliver one came out nice man, looks like it should almost be a prostreet truck


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Nov 2 2007, 12:56 PM~9140075
> *we have some here in toronto
> *


Gonna visit Toronto next year checking if we like it...if we do it's an option to move over there....and they have superstores!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

T.Os (toronto) an awesome city i go there from time 2 time u really should think about movin there, would but i have alot 2 leave if i were 2 move from Edmonton. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

well i finally finished this bad boy check it out :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

looks bad ass bro :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Looks stunning man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*THANKS GUYS FOR YOUR INTREST IN THE GIFT EXCHANGE ! *


----------



## cruzinlow

noo prob Mini a little something different thought id check it out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 11 2007, 01:04 PM~9203958
> *well i finally finished this bad boy check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now this is clean homie lovin the interior is that the foam stuff?


----------



## cruzinlow

alright homies heres another one for the C.M.B.I i call it Explicit Content ive been working on it for a while now and thought i should finish it up


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 11 2007, 07:20 PM~9205986
> *Now this is clean homie lovin the interior is that the foam stuff?
> *


hell ya bro :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 11 2007, 08:25 PM~9206034
> *alright homies heres another one for the C.M.B.I i call it Explicit Content ive been working on it for a while now and thought i should finish it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: this car is bad asssssss u got some talent :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn cruisinlow representing... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

Hell's yeah Don those are tight man!!!! One day I'ma have to see some of these builds in person!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 11 2007, 07:27 PM~9206052
> *hell ya bro :biggrin:
> *


Sweet I have some just gotta try it out


----------



## drnitrus

A lot of good work in here!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

Sweeet loooookin builds ! I just noticed that IMP is JDM


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

cruzin low where did u get those 1301s


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 11 2007, 03:04 PM~9203958
> *well i finally finished this bad boy check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie this is totally awsome ,i think yours spanked minies ,my opinion and no disrespect to mini ,bro thats a great build :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 12 2007, 06:08 PM~9211871
> *cruzin low where did u get those 1301s
> *


from the store :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i thot they were o o p


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 11 2007, 10:11 PM~9207199
> *Hell's yeah Don those are tight man!!!! One day I'ma have to see some of these builds in person!!!  :cheesy:
> *


for real T-Jay just hola at me when your headin to Edmonton sometime :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

thanks for all the feedback on the rides homies,im working on a couple more that are just as bad ass and ill post them soon and one is a box impala lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whered u get the 1301s how much ya want for some shipped to missouri,MO,US


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 12 2007, 07:15 PM~9212398
> *i thot they were o o p
> *


he got them long time ago


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2007, 08:26 PM~9214047
> *he got them long time ago
> *


had them lying around for a while, i have a couple more sets just chillin a waiting 2 be mounted lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

SELL ME THE SETS U GOT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hit up pegasus hobbies and buy your own.... one of the guys that works there said its still made....


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 08:38 PM~9214179
> *hit up pegasus hobbies and buy your own.... one of the guys that works there said its still made....
> *


yup i buy mine at the hobby shop i buy my kits from and when ever i want more i ask my homie that works there 2 order me some


----------



## bluesonoma

Some sweet looking builds in here... nice work guys


----------



## cruzinlow

well shes cleared and foiled time to start the interior :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NICE !


----------



## cruzinlow

thanks Mini :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Holly shiat!!!! :0 Kick ass paint work Don...


----------



## cruzinlow

the interiors going to be just as kick ass :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

damn strait T-Jay but it was a timely one and the interiors going to be just as kick ass bro :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

DAMN !!!!


----------



## drnitrus

lookin good


----------



## bluesonoma

very nice


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

VERY CLEAN WORK KEEP US POSTED NICE COLOR COMBOS.

GIL


----------



## cruzinlow

i thought id add some pinstriping to the hood and trunk, not bad for a first try with gel pens(thanks MINI) :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

good job ! It adds a nice little touch ! How's the guts coming out ?


----------



## cruzinlow

ill post some pics later i kept the color going inside it looks crazy, i just need to work on a couple things but its still not complete yet these are the colors im working with


----------



## cruzinlow

heres another, it was my traditional buildoff car but i didnt finish it till now


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats nice ! I like the decal on the hood !


----------



## cruzinlow

thanks bro just one of the decals that i made, it a nice touch to the two tone paint :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that 59 is sick bro!!!!! awesome job on that interior!!! must've been a bitch to 2-tone the one-piece tub interior!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 23 2007, 11:37 PM~9292975
> *heres another, it was my traditional buildoff car but i didnt finish it till now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 02:44 AM~9292991
> *      that 59 is sick bro!!!!! awesome job on that interior!!! must've been a bitch to 2-tone the one-piece tub interior!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


being a bitch doing the interior just aint enough to explain it lol :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Damn C-LOW that mutha is clean ass hell homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

thankx homies for the feedback i guess its time to get back to the box impala and finish the interior for that :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

i for got a pic here it is :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now u just showing off...... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

ok ill quit lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

thats a killer elcamino brotha


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah bro, lovin' that El Camino!!!


----------



## Project59

Da hell Da hell yeah!!!! Represent Brotha!!!! :0


----------



## bluesonoma

Sweet build ... I love the detail


----------



## bluesonoma

Datsun is finished


----------



## bluesonoma

Here is a little something else i have been working on... :beer: 

It is almost finished.. lots of detail work to still do


----------



## Project59

Noiceeeee!!!!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

blue truck look sick bro :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

all those rides are clean fellas, and thats a bad ass elco low


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 28 2007, 03:16 PM~9326009
> *all those rides are clean fellas, and thats a bad ass elco low
> *


thanks 408 had to keep it clean lol :biggrin:


----------



## Project59




----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 24 2007, 02:59 AM~9293016
> *i for got a pic here it is :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Realy like the wooden floor part :0


----------



## Project59

Anyone from the club that has Facebook and I haven't contacted yet!!! Please pm me your facebook name so that I can add you to the C.M.B.I. facebook club!!! Thanks.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

got to get back into my 64. had some shit i had to take care of but ill be staring on it in a few weeks :biggrin: ..........work looks good up here


----------



## cruzinlow

just a little sumthin im workin on replica of the 63 imp from Rollerz only (THUGG PASSION) :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck thats a big pic im on my lap top and its different to load pics LOL :cheesy: LETS TRY THIS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuckin sweet homie!!! :0


----------



## Waco

ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn C-Low i see u doin ur damn thang. I like that homie


----------



## cruzinlow

u know dis maynnn :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 18 2007, 02:07 AM~9475358
> *fuck thats a big pic im on my lap top and its different to load pics LOL :cheesy:  LETS TRY THIS AGAIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's my homie's car Manny...Nice to see you doing a replica of it. :0


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 18 2007, 04:07 AM~9475358
> *fuck thats a big pic im on my lap top and its different to load pics LOL :cheesy:  LETS TRY THIS AGAIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow bro look realy good :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 19 2007, 02:17 PM~9485435
> *That's my homie's car Manny...Nice to see you doing a replica of it.  :0
> *


cool cool holmez, ya ive been pm ing him and hes been letting me know about all the details on the ride :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

i have better pics of the 63 in my build tread :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea i been talkin to his homie eddie about his orange 63 [im also doin a replica]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea i been talkin to his homie eddie about his orange 63 [im also doin a replica]


----------



## cruzinlow

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

A little fucking around today with an old kit!!! Paint is done I've already started clearing will foil soon!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## base905

hahahaha werd homie im building a 69 Z/28 myself, chevy blue with white strips i'll post pics when i get some clear on the car 

i got a few cars i have finished i'll get pics on post them later on!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by base905_@Dec 28 2007, 11:15 PM~9555287
> *hahahaha werd homie im building a 69 Z/28 myself, chevy blue with white strips i'll post pics when i get some clear on the car
> 
> i got a few cars i have finished i'll get pics on post them later on!!
> *


also wierd :uh:


----------



## base905

my 69 z/28 RS camaro









































repainted my 78 monte carlo










little 29 ford pickup with a big block chevy!









55 chevy i built for my uncle for christmas

















i thought i'd show you guys what i'v been up too seeing i havent posted anything in a long ass time!! so there you go


----------



## cruzinlow

the rides look good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

did the trim on (thugg passion) :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dd the trim on sabroso


----------



## low4oshow

with the tape


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nopers
foil


----------



## cruzinlow

its aluminum duct tape :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

well mine is done with aluminum duct tape


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i like the green impala some great paint work on that shit :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## cruzinlow

yo thanx homie i do what i can LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Couple days late but Happy New Year Guy's 

I'm gonna try and put out more builds this year and I hope I see the same here!!! Good luck to all this year I hope you all have a great one.... uffin:


----------



## phat97yukon

DAMN that green IMP is PIMP


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

mine is too


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 4 2008, 10:14 PM~9610791
> *DAMN that green IMP is PIMP
> *


thanks homie ,heres somemore for ya :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 4 2008, 07:14 PM~9610794
> *mine is too
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

hey homie cruisinlow.... lookin sharp as always homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

thats nice cruzin. 

howd you do the window etching??


----------



## cruzinlow

yo thanx ROLLIN :biggrin: ......it will be modeltechs soon if he comes threw :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow

for my etching i just cut a ball head pin and put it in a exacto :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

My only recomendation is different tires....This ride is sick bro..looks great.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 4 2008, 07:55 PM~9611135
> *for my etching i just cut a ball head pin and put it in a exacto :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Linc

nice work! ttt


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 4 2008, 11:46 PM~9611061
> *thanks homie ,heres somemore for ya :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow cruzin that a sick build bro cant wait to see what eles is coming next :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

either there is no back windoe in that imp, or its fucking clean as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i dont think there is one :0


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 6 2008, 06:50 AM~9619655
> *either there is no back windoe in that imp, or its fucking clean as hell! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats sum funny shit bro.....when i took the pic i just did a fast mock up without the window :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

thought id show the homies what im up to at the moment ....i think im seeing triples LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

sickness!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow

thanx homie..had to make a couple more (by popular demand )LOL.....i always wanted to say that LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

one for me> :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

sorry bro the ones that are in the making right now are spokin for, but after im done these it wouldnt be hard to make another :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 6 2008, 10:45 PM~9626557
> *sorry bro the ones that are in the making right now are spokin for, but after im done these it wouldnt be hard to make another :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ElRafa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 6 2008, 07:18 PM~9626257
> *thought id show the homies what im up to at the moment ....i think im seeing triples LOL:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanna see that red truckk tooo :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow

ill post some good pics up for ya in a bit bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hno: hno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 04:40 AM~9628174
> *i wanna see that red truckk tooo  :0  :0  :0
> *


i wanna see that pussy ass lookin gun :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:tongue:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 04:55 AM~9628245
> *:tongue:
> *


it looks kinda cool tho :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... easy to hide.....


----------



## shark_capone

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@May 24 2007, 08:46 PM~7973967
> *Some Of Mine
> 
> Chevlade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u got more piks of this one?


where did u get the suspension for it to be high and the rims where did u get them?


----------



## low86dime

i made the suspension lift myself.... just out of styrene the rims are from the escalade kit just put into bigger tires


----------



## spikekid999

i got a set of those rims. i painted between the spokes red though


----------



## spikekid999

i got a set of those rims. i painted between the spokes red though


----------



## shark_capone

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Jan 8 2008, 02:45 PM~9640811
> *i made the suspension lift myself.... just out of styrene the rims are from the escalade kit just put into bigger tires
> *



thanks what other truck models are there made so i can do that like the silverdo is there a nissan titan or a ford f-250 or any trucks like that?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by shark_capone_@Jan 9 2008, 01:21 AM~9645610
> *thanks what other truck models are there made so i can do that like the silverdo is there a nissan titan or a ford f-250 or any trucks like that?
> *


theres plenty of truck you just gotta look  they got f-150s,lightnings,rams ect


----------



## LowandBeyond

bump for the nothern homies! :cheesy:


----------



## Project59

88888888:::::8::::::::::::::::88888888888888888888 ________888_8:::888888:::::::::::::::::::::::::88888888888___888 ___________88:::::88888888::::::m::::::::::::::88888888888____8 _________888888888888888888:M::::::::::::::::8888888888888 ________88888888888888888888:::::::::::::::::M88888888888888 ________8888888888888888888888:::::::::::::M8888888888888888 _________8888888888888888888888::::::::::M888888888888888888 ________8888888888888888::88888:::::::::M88888888888888888888 ______88888888888888888:::88888::::::::M888888888888888___8888 _____88888888888888888:::88888::::::M:::::;o*M*o;888888888____88 ____88888888888888888:::8888:::::::M::::::::::::::::::88888888____8 ___88888888888888888::::88:::::::::M:;:::::::::::::::::::888888888 __8888888888888888888:::8:::::::::M::::aAa::::::::::::M8888888888_______8 __88___8888888888::88::::8::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::888888888888888_8888 _88__88888888888:::8::::::::::::::M:::::::::::;::::::::88:88888888888888888 _8__8888888888888::::::::::::::::M:::@@@::::::::8w8888888888888888 __88888888888:888:::::::::::::::M::::::[email protected]:::::::M8i888888888888888 _8888888888::::88:::::::::::::::M888:::::::::::::::::M88z88888888888888888 8888888888:::::8::::::::::::::::M88888::::::::::::MM888!888888888888888888 888888888:::::8::::::::::::::::M8888888MAmAMVMM88*88888888___88888888 888888_M::::::::::::::::::::::M888888888:::::::::MM8888888888888___8888888 8888___M:::::::::::::::::::::M88888888888:::::::MM88888888888888____88888 _888___M::::::::::::::::::::M8888888888888M:::::mM888888888888____888 __888__M:::::::::::::::::::M8888:8888888888888:::m::Mm8888_8888___888 ___88__M:::::::::::::::::::8888:8888888888888888:::::::::Mm8___8888___888 ___88__M::::::::::::::::8888M::88888::888888888888::::::::::Mm8888____88 ___8___MM:::::::::::::8888M::::8888:::::888888888888::::::::::::Mm8_____4 _______8M::::::::::::8888M:::::::888::::::::88:::8888888::::::::::::::Mm_____2 ______88MM:::::::::8888M::::::::::88:::::::::8:::::888888:::::::::M::::::M _____8888M:::::::::888MM::::::::::::8::::::::::::M::::8888:::::::::::M::::M ____88888M:::::::::88:M:::::::::::::::8:::::::::::::M:::8888::::::::::::M::M ___88_888MM::::::888:M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M:8888::::::::::::::M: ___8_88888M::::::88::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM:88:::::::::::::::::M _____88888M::::::88::M:::::::::::::::::*88*::::::::::::M:88::::::::::::::::::::M ____888888M::::::88::M:::::::::::::::[email protected]@88::::::::::M::88:::::::::::::::::::::M ____888888MM::::88::MM:::::::::::::[email protected]@88:::::::::::M::::8:::::::::::::::::::::*8 ____88888__M::::::8::MM:::::::::::::::*88*:::::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::::[email protected] ____8888___MM:::::::::MM::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::::[email protected]@ _____888____M:::::::::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::888/ _____888____MM:::::::::::MMM:::::::::::::::::::::MM::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::MM ______88_____M:::::::::::::MMMM::::::::::::MMMM::::::::MM::::::::::::::::::::MMM _______88____MM:::::::::::::::MMMMMMMMMMM:::::::::::::MMM:::::::MMMMMM ________88____MM:::::::::::::::::::MMMMM::::::::::::::::::::MMMMMMMMMMII _________88___8MM::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MMMMMMMM __________8___88MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M:::M:::::::::::MMM ______________888MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM::::::::MM::::::MM _____________88888MM::::::::::::::::::::::MMM:::::::::mM:::::MM _____________888888MM:::::::::::::::::::MMM:::::::::::::MMM::M ____________88888888MM::::::::::::::::MMM::::::::::::::::MM:::M ___________88_8888888M:::::::::::::MMM:::::::::::::::::::::M::::M ___________8__888888_M::::::::::MM::::::::::::::::::::::::::M::::M ______________888888_M::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M::::::M _____________888888__M:::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M _____________888888__M:::::::M:::::::::::::.::::::::::::::::::::::M _____________88888___M::::::::::::::::::::@:::::::::::::::::::::::M ____________88888___M:::::::::::::::::::IS::::::::::::::::::::::::::M ___________88888___M:::::::::::::::::::::ME::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M __________88888___M::::::m::::::::::::::::::::::::::::Mm::::::::::::M __________8888___M::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM::::::::::::M _________8888___M::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM:::::::::::::M ________888____M::::::Mm:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM::::::::::::::::M ______8888____M:::::::Mm::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MMMM::::::::::::::::::M _____888______M:::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::MMM:::::::::::::::::::::::M: __8888_______M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::::Mn _____________M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::Mn ____________M::::::::::m:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM ____________M::::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM ___________M::::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M __________M::::::::::::::M88:::::::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM __________M::::::::::::::8888888888M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM __________M::::::::::::::::88888/88M::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM __________M::::::::::::::::::888888M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM ___________M:::::::::::::::::::88888M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM ___________M::::::::::::::::::::::88M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM ___________M:::::::::::::::::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM ___________MM::::::::::::::::::::::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM ____________M::::::::::::::::::::::M:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM |__888888___8__88888888__88888______88888__88888___88888| |_888888888_8__88888888__88888______88888__88888___88888| |_88____88888__888___88__88888______88888__88888___88888| |888_____8888__888________8888______8888___88888___88888| |8888_____888__888_________888______888_____8888____8888| |88888____88___888__________888____888_______88______88_| |_88888________888___________888__888________88______88_| |_88888________88888888_______888888__________88_____88_| |___88888______88888888_______888888___________88____88_| |____88888_____88888888_______888888_____________88__88_| |____888888____88888888_______888888_______________8888_| |8____888888___888____________888_888______88888____888_| |8_____888888__888___________888___888_____88888____888_| |88____888888__888__________888_____888____88888____888_| |888888888888__888___88___88888_____88888__888______888 --


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## phat97yukon

nice post Tjay, your makin us seem like a bunch of horndog's


----------



## Project59

Fuck atleast someone see her!!!! Lil Dougy only see's flames!!! :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

i see her. and i can see where he sees the flames


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just thought i would share some show info with are LIL clubs ! Hopefully we can get the clubs to all meet up at show some time this year ! 


http://kcslammers.com/index_files/Page626.htm

Keep building and keep the plastic alive and strong !


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2008, 10:58 AM~9667546
> *Just  thought i  would  share  some  show  info  with    are  LIL    clubs  !  Hopefully  we  can  get    the  clubs  to  all  meet  up  at  show  some time  this  year !
> http://kcslammers.com/index_files/Page626.htm
> 
> Keep  building  and  keep  the  plastic  alive  and  strong !
> *


that would be the shit if we were able to do that, gonna be costly for us Canada boyz though


----------



## Project59

If I could get into the States I would for surely roll down!!!! But my record is prohibitating me to do so!!!


----------



## low86dime

got my impala done


----------



## jibbs05

when you cut chrome pieces off from a plastic model kit from those rectangular squares that hold pieces how do you avoid cutting it so it leaves a white mark...

everytime i do, the hinges where it was attached too leave a white mark because the surface of the part is only coated...

how do i correct this or fix it...


----------



## Project59

Not 100% sure exactly what you mean... But if you are reffering to the excess that is removed when you take the part off the tree there is no real way to avoid losing the chrome after cleaning up!!! My recomendation would be to foil or alclad over the spot after the fact!!


----------



## low86dime

Got this s10 built tonight start to finish... its painted in the new Testors Lacquer Red




























and the "garage"


----------



## Project59

Getting better and better Doug!!!!  Next stop...Foil town! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

.............


----------



## Project59

That 62 is sweet! :0


----------



## phat97yukon

lookin good hommie


----------



## base905

thanks yo
i was gona paint the roof purple but i couldnt find any purple paint so i settled for blue lol


----------



## ElRafa

NIce builds homie


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jan 20 2008, 02:16 PM~9739688
> *thanks yo
> i was gona paint the roof purple but i couldnt find any purple paint so i settled for blue lol
> *


Looks way more traditional with the baby blue roof then it would with purple.


----------



## base905

true ! i'll get some more pics later on so you can see the whole car


----------



## phat97yukon

hey matt, let me know when you get your decals, they should be in anyday now


----------



## phat97yukon

here is a quick build i did this weekend nothin special wanted to try somthing in the new testors paint added a set of 19's on it... i know its a ford Boooo
Sorry bout that sheeity pics


----------



## base905

yeah jordan i will let you know when i get them


----------



## base905

.............


----------



## phat97yukon

probation officer eh. tisk tisk


----------



## mademan

I see a few of you guys are sprayin testors one coat..... find it in canada? or order from beto? I need some really bad, so lmk if you have it locally!!

also- check peavy mart if you have em, we have models on clearence 50% off.
im pickin up tomoro-
-glasshouse
-70 monte
-metal assemly line maisto 4 door box
and a few others for like 7.99 each.


----------



## phat97yukon

ive found one place in calgary that has it, $6.50 a can..
Hummm peavy mart eh, closest one is liek half hour drive away, they had some good kits last time we looked but they were like 20 bucks each..... hummm road trip this week


----------



## the dog

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 21 2008, 11:52 PM~9752009
> *I see a few of you guys are sprayin testors one coat..... find it in canada? or order from beto? I need some really bad, so lmk if you have it locally!!
> 
> *



We have them in Ontario, our local store has them for $5.49


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 21 2008, 09:38 PM~9751805
> *probation officer eh. tisk tisk
> *






only mischief under 5000 ( for graffiti)
all charges dropped and i got 1 year probation, fuckin sucks lol


and my local hobby shop has the new testors paint not sure how much it is i might pick up a can or 2 tommorrow


----------



## cruzinlow

i aint seen that paint anywhere, i wish i knew where to grab some.......but yo BASE that 58 imp turned out freakin nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

and PHAT bro the mustang looks all good even though its a ford it turned out nice :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 22 2008, 09:27 AM~9754765
> *i aint seen that paint anywhere, i wish i knew where to grab some.......but yo BASE that 58 imp turned out freakin nice bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> and PHAT bro the mustang looks all good even though its a ford it turned out nice :biggrin:
> *



hey thanks man, your can make custom decals right? if its you could you hook me up with some customs? pm me if your cool with it man 




today i got a 70 monte and a 67 impala and i already cut up the monte, flip front end and opened the trunk pics later


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck yeah bro thos rides r lookin bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

damn them some sexxxy 67's


----------



## phat97yukon

soooo here is a couple more things ive been playin around with, ya'd figure i could atlest finish 1 thing before startin 6 other's gotta get my shit together quick tho, our show is comin up in less than a month from now and i got 6 kits to finish but they are all minor things that need to be done.. .

here is my Shop truck for when i get my shop built, lifted on hummer wheel's 

















And my chevelle wagon i started messin around with on friday night, some of you may rember i started this along time ago it was brown slammed on craigars, well here it is now ! !


----------



## phat97yukon

here is a couple pics of my resin malibu wagon i got for Xmas from Tjay.. so far ive gotten the frame shortend to fit it and some other lil things done so far this is goin to be a long term build tho cuz i want it perfect.. the only major work left on the body is to get the windshild to fit in a bit better


----------



## Project59

I love it!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 29 2008, 07:43 PM~9816421
> *I love it!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Of course ya do, it almost didnt end up bein my Xmas gift cuz you like too much lol :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

rides is lookin sweet my brothas,that malibu wagon is gonna be sick :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

Damn thats a Gorgeuos site!!! Lets see your wheel stashes guy's!! :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

wheel whore..... lol dont make me go bag all that i have


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 30 2008, 06:36 PM~9825027
> *wheel whore..... lol dont make me go bag all that i have
> *


Do it pussy!!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## base905

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wish i had some of thoes lol



what are you all working on???


----------



## mademan

heres what ive got in the case at the moment. I didnt want to (too lazy) to open all the model boxes that I have put wheels into that im gonna use. plus I got 3 more 1109s commin from beto and a bunch of other wheels commin from epay.









excuse the mess, lol.... I build in the spare room (why theres no sheets on the bed ever, lol)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 30 2008, 07:31 PM~9824981
> *Damn thats a Gorgeuos site!!! Lets see your wheel stashes guy's!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1302!!!


how much shipped?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jan 30 2008, 07:10 PM~9825386-->
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt want to (too lazy) to open all the model boxes that I have put wheels into that im gonna use.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have that same problem!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:32 PM~9825681
> *1302!!!
> how much shipped?
> *


Sorry G not for sale!


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKIN GOOD ON THE WHEEL COLLECTION FELLAS!


----------



## base905

......


----------



## Project59

Very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 29 2008, 11:26 PM~9818830
> *Nice  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## low86dime

made some changes and turned my impala SS into a daily street rider


----------



## base905

....


----------



## SOLOW Models

Damn luck you ive beem wanting to build that monte kit but its $39.95 at my hobbie shop! :angry:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 2 2008, 02:36 PM~9849625
> *holy fuck guys i just got home from the hobby shop and found a fuckin awesome deal , the trumpeter 78 monte carlo kit was $9.98 so i got 2
> and another 67 impala for 9.97 also
> 
> i'll post pics later on
> *


 :0 I want some!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

how did u lift the chevy silverado


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 2 2008, 01:36 PM~9849625
> *holy fuck guys i just got home from the hobby shop and found a fuckin awesome deal , the trumpeter 78 monte carlo kit was $9.98 so i got 2
> and another 67 impala for 9.97 also
> 
> i'll post pics later on
> *


was the novas on for 9.98 too??? if so lmk grab em and ill paypal you the cash.

hit me with a pm


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 2 2008, 02:36 PM~9849625
> *holy fuck guys i just got home from the hobby shop and found a fuckin awesome deal , the trumpeter 78 monte carlo kit was $9.98 so i got 2
> and another 67 impala for 9.97 also
> 
> i'll post pics later on
> *



Only 2 monte's .... damn man buy em bulk hook em up i want some !!! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

WoW that a awsome find


----------



## 2doorlover

HEY HOMMIES WHAT UP JUST GOT MY COMPUTER FIX I FOR GOT MY FUTURRIDER ACCOUNT PASSWORD SO ILL BE USING THIS FOR NOW CAN ONE OF U POST ARE CLUB BANNER SO I CAN PUT IT AS MY AVITAR I LOST EVERTHING I HAD ON MY COMPUTER :angry: ..............SOME NICE WORK UP IN HER WISH I COULD WORK ON MY STUFF HAVE NO WHERE TO PAINT IN THE WINTER TIME :angry:


----------



## Project59

The banner is posted the very first post in this topic bro!!!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 5 2008, 01:03 AM~9867665
> *The banner is posted the very first post in this topic bro!!!
> *


thnx bro never new it was there finaly remeber my password


----------



## cruzinlow

welcome back bro, now get ur build on its been awhile :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 06:00 PM~9871711
> *welcome back bro, now get ur build on its been awhile :biggrin:
> *


 i no bro we dont stop geting hit by snow but this week im going to walmart to get a car cover for my brothers car and see if i can start painting the my garage


----------



## phat97yukon

welcome back


----------



## low86dime

Hey just lettin u guys know its me Doug just had my screen named changed


----------



## cruzinlow

i thought thats whos it was, but at first i was thinkin who the hell is this guy :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:wave: base! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

LETS BRING BACK AN OLD BUILD!!!!

LINC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this mofo is bad ass!! :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 6 2007, 09:44 PM~8057265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anouther build in the books for C.M.B.I. :biggrin:
> *




:werd:


----------



## Linc

im tellin ya base... you gotta throw some 13's and switches in that 1:1!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

thats fukin sick


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 9 2008, 10:54 PM~9905751
> *thats fukin sick ^^^ get some gold pegasus
> *


Am I blind??? Cause those look to be Pegasus 1302's to me????


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lol my bad i looked at it fast... wow oops ...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 9 2008, 09:54 PM~9905751
> *thats fukin sick
> *


dont know what your smokin but those are pegasus wheel! didnt have the center caps on in those pics but they are in fact pegasus! ask beto, he sold them to me! cant be too sure of the # however but they are! :biggrin:


----------



## robocon

nice olds loving the color combo!


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

alot better! Different wheels would help.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

was there and echo i think i herd pegasus lol... i like the rag top


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2008, 07:32 PM~9938468
> *alot better!  Different wheels would help.
> *


 :yes: :yes: gold and chrome pegasus wires.... either lip or spokes....


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck yeah bro that shit looks way better than before :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

........


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 13 2008, 07:59 PM~9938654
> *thanks homies!
> i think it is way better now too , i dont know about getting wires cause im straped for cash right now but i might change up the wheels soon
> 
> maybe someone wants to hook me up  :biggrin:
> 
> i got a few things to trade :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


trade u wheels for a trumpeter monte :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 13 2008, 11:04 PM~9938682
> *trade u wheels for a trumpeter monte  :biggrin:
> *




hhahaha i still hove to go and get cruzinlow his montes 
( been short on cash sorry its been so long homie, pm ya soon!!)
but when i get some bucks im gona head down and pick a few more if theres still some left !! i'll pm you Rollin when i have some more montes ok :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

ill be waitin homie, keep me posted bro :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 13 2008, 08:14 PM~9938752
> *hhahaha i still hove to go and get cruzinlow his montes
> ( been short on cash sorry its been so long homie, pm ya soon!!)
> but when i get some bucks im gona head down and pick a few more if theres still some left !! i'll pm you Rollin when i have some more montes ok :biggrin:
> *


fuck yea....


----------



## base905

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

if anything at all and your not going to change the wheels.......atleast change the KO's. :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 13 2008, 11:14 PM~9938752
> *hhahaha i still hove to go and get cruzinlow his montes
> ( been short on cash sorry its been so long homie, pm ya soon!!)
> but when i get some bucks im gona head down and pick a few more if theres still some left !! i'll pm you Rollin when i have some more montes ok :biggrin:
> *


ive still got those wheels if you wana do it up!! pm me.


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2008, 11:27 PM~9938831
> *if anything at all and your not going to change the wheels.......atleast change the KO's.    :cheesy:
> *



TRUE DAT! i just took em off lol


----------



## low86dime

busted this out this afternoon after sitting in a box for bout 6 months


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck yeah bro lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

looks good douggy


----------



## low86dime

i know these have been seen before... but got a new cam and figured id snap some shots


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2008, 10:32 PM~9938468
> *alot better!  Different wheels would help.
> *


change the knockoffs and paint the rims and tripe the tire


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

what up hommies :wave:


----------



## Project59

What up G! :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 17 2008, 11:32 AM~9962838
> *What up G! :biggrin:
> *


nuthin bro just here waiting for all this snow to leave so i can paint my rides i got my impala ready to paint


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Feb 17 2008, 10:59 AM~9962376
> *i know these have been seen before... but got a new cam and figured id snap some shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: needs some BMFing now


----------



## low86dime

Couple More


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

sick pics :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime

More this time wagon and escalade


----------



## mademan

^^ lookin great!! im likeing the wagon... and the naked bitches~


----------



## FUTURERIDER™




----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

:0


----------



## base905

FINISH THE 61!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## base905

........


----------



## Linc

Tj, i cant believe your rippen apart the bug again! That 61, looks fantastic! cant wait till it gets done! Base, lookin good on the 63! 

I been busy getting shit figured out with my ex, gettin shit for my 1:1, found some time this weekend, bagged my car! post pics tonight! they are up on face book however!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

six3 looks nice base


----------



## Project59

Bump for our newest member!!!  


Brandon - layn22sonframe

Welcome to the family homie! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

welcome to the crew mang !


----------



## cruzinlow

HEY YO WELCOME TO FAM BRO :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe

Hey thanx for the intro! 

Here are some pics of my builds.

first up is my 61 rag. it has fully adjustable suspension, pearl blue paint, and a boomin system.










just thought i would take a bunch of pictures of it in different positions! :biggrin: 

































interior








front








rear









more comin!   :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe

here is the 62 (all dusty and what not)


----------



## layn22sonframe

here is the matte black 63


----------



## layn22sonframe

here is the 61 bubbletop (bad rims)

























































more on the way!   :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe

my 65 now with gold D'z
































the interior (old pic)


----------



## layn22sonframe

and now my newest project is a 64 SS.  








glassy paint








2 tone bumpers/rims

























hope you all like my builds i will take better pics tomorrow in the daylight!   :biggrin:


----------



## base905

hey homie welcome to the club!!!! 

all you mofo's are out west, im like the only one out here in ontario, im lonely! HAHAHAHAHAH


anyways welcome and nice cars man!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

lookin good man !!!! 
LOL poor matt the lonely easterner


----------



## low86dime

Welcome to the club homie


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 24 2008, 11:25 PM~10022556
> *lookin good man !!!!
> LOL poor matt the lonely easterner
> *



:tears: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:wave: welcome to the family! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 25 2008, 12:22 AM~10022527
> *hey homie welcome to the club!!!!
> 
> all you mofo's are out west, im like the only one out here in ontario, im lonely!  HAHAHAHAHAH
> anyways welcome and nice cars man!!!
> *


Your not the only one out there G! 
Jeff (bluesonoma) is from Hamilton Ont.
&
Kevin (FUTURERIDER™) is from Toronto Ont. :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 25 2008, 07:23 AM~10023578
> *Your not the only one out there G!
> Jeff (bluesonoma) is from Hamilton Ont.
> &
> Kevin (FUTURERIDER™) is from Toronto Ont. :biggrin:
> *


i guess  

lol but when was the last time you seen them post something new,( if you see this kevin and jeff NO beef!) lol

im the only one throwing down for the east  HAHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by base905+Feb 24 2008, 11:22 PM~10022527-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey homie welcome to the club!!!!
> 
> all you mofo's are out west, im like the only one out here in ontario, im lonely!  HAHAHAHAHAH
> anyways welcome and nice cars man!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 11:25 PM~10022556
> *lookin good man !!!!
> LOL poor matt the lonely easterner
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 11:31 PM~10022592
> *Welcome to the club homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Linc_@Feb 24 2008, 11:46 PM~10022690
> *:wave: welcome to the family! :biggrin:
> *


Hey thanx for the support. I'm stoked to get home and do some more work on the 64. Will take pics later. 
I'm also very happy to be in the club.   :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe

alright i got some outside pics of the rides. check em out.  

got the interior and chassis mocked up on the 64.


----------



## layn22sonframe

the 61 rag


----------



## layn22sonframe

61 bubbletop


























both 61's chillin


----------



## layn22sonframe

the 65 with fresh shoes!


----------



## layn22sonframe

the 6 deuce


----------



## layn22sonframe

the six tre


























thanx for viewing, comments always welcome.


----------



## Project59

Every thing looks great man!!!!


----------



## layn22sonframe

Thanx bro!


----------



## phat97yukon

clean loookin man !!!


----------



## base905

shit!!! they all look good man keep it up . 

you have a pm too


----------



## phat97yukon

:biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

So was bored tonight after work, ended up startin my caddy kit...
this is a experemental paint job too, its blue 2 green alclad sprayed on with the lil welfair testors airbrush, and it has come out amazing. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Fuck thats nice!!!!


----------



## base905

soooooooooooooooooooooooooo awesomeee!!


----------



## phat97yukon

i need a name for it , but no idea's at all


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 25 2008, 08:43 PM~10029685
> *Fuck thats nice!!!!
> *



X2!!!!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models

damn thats badass!!!

Thinkin Green?

Chronic?

Green Leaves?

I donno im bad with names lol


----------



## phat97yukon

figured these are built now and finished so time to add the pics here..


----------



## phat97yukon

:cheesy:


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 25 2008, 08:39 PM~10029640
> *So was bored tonight after work, ended up startin my caddy kit...
> this is a experemental paint job too, its blue 2 green alclad sprayed on with the lil welfair testors airbrush, and it has come out amazing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 thats clean, makes me want to start my caddy kit. but i have a tendancy to start and not finish kits for 4 months or more cause i'm building other shit, so i'm leaving it alone for now. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Only 4 months, lol i got kits i started like 8 years ago !!! LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

that green caddy's paint is sickness!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2008, 11:31 PM~10030823
> *that green caddy's paint is sickness!!!    :0  :0  :0
> *


i wish the camara would pick up the full effect of it, it turns blue to almost a puple too :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

fuckin crazy ass green bro, i love that shit,...CAN I HAVE IT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 25 2008, 10:34 AM~10024139
> *i guess
> 
> lol but when was the last time you seen them post something new,( if you see this kevin and jeff NO beef!) lol
> 
> im the only one throwing down for the east   HAHAHAH :biggrin:
> *


eh bro im goona start soon for real the snow is leaving so now i got a chance to paint my six 4 i will start painting it tommorow at my sisters house ill post some pics by friday :biggrin: 

and welcome to the club brandon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 25 2008, 11:42 PM~10030305
> *damn thats badass!!!
> 
> Thinkin Green?
> 
> Chronic?
> 
> Green Leaves?
> 
> I donno im bad with names lol
> *


chronic leaves


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 25 2008, 10:39 PM~10029640
> *So was bored tonight after work, ended up startin my caddy kit...
> this is a experemental paint job too, its blue 2 green alclad sprayed on with the lil welfair testors airbrush, and it has come out amazing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 DIZAMN!!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 25 2008, 10:50 PM~10029749
> *X2!!!!!!
> *


x3 
love the color and the flake !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

thanks guys, im stuck on what to do interior wise now thinkin a nice simple Tux interior


----------



## 408models

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## base905

....


----------



## Project59

Thats fucking sexy man!!!!! Good work mang....


----------



## phat97yukon

dude that thing came out amazing !!! doesnt everthing that comes from the west soooo much better


----------



## base905

:biggrin: hahahahaha thanks guys!


----------



## base905

heres my 55 chevy in the works


----------



## Smallz

Nice builds guys. :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 13 2008, 02:50 PM~10160641
> *heres my 55 chevy in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need to slam that out on some nice chrome 20's


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 13 2008, 04:17 PM~10161526
> *You need to slam that out on some nice chrome 20's
> *




WHAT?! yeah right!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 7 2008, 08:28 PM~10118361
> *just finished this 1966 oldsmobile 442 today (built in 4 days) THANKS AGAIN to jordan ( for the car) and tjay (for the wheels)     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn... i missed this one.... fukkin sweet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah my brothas rides are lookin dang good :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 13 2008, 09:17 PM~10163345
> *WHAT?! yeah right!
> *


I ain't even bull shitting man!!!  :0


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 13 2008, 08:27 PM~10163443-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn... i missed this one.... fukkin sweet bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks homie!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Mar 13 2008, 09:03 PM~10163736
> *I ain't even bull shitting man!!!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah i guess the red one is fuckin insane!!!! i love it , i might have to get another 55 and do it up like that one! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

20's !!!!!


----------



## Linc

base and cruzin, your stuff is headed to the post office now!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

base, tracking info: 0101 8620 0010 9750

cruizin tracking info : 0101 8620 0010 9743


enjoy boys! i will! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 17 2008, 07:07 PM~10191659
> *base, tracking info: 0101 8620 0010 9750
> 
> cruizin tracking info : 0101 8620 0010 9743
> enjoy bots!  i will! :biggrin:
> *






 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah bro, your is on its way since yesterday :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Base, that Olds looks outstanding! excellent work!


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 18 2008, 12:41 AM~10194819
> *Base, that Olds looks outstanding! excellent work!
> *


thanks homie  


its my best car yet


----------



## Dirk

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 13 2008, 02:50 PM~10160641
> *heres my 55 chevy in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think that looks sweet as is, the 20's look good though. hmm, well either way itll look good!


----------



## base905

linc!!!

got the cars today man


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 24 2008, 01:58 PM~10243351
> *linc!!!
> 
> got the cars today man, ima send yours out soon!
> 
> love the yellow impala man, but it was missing something, so i fixed it  :biggrin:
> it needed some GM black! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice!!! Glad you like it! it looks better now though! haha!


----------



## cruzinlow

yo base lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

thanks cruz!

 



more pictures later tonight shes almost done!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 25 2008, 01:47 PM~10251388
> *yo base lookin good bro :thumbsup:
> *


sup cruzin, i decided to call off the bef with u cuz it was just a stupid reason to not like somebody.
so are we cool?


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2008, 01:15 PM~10252111
> *sup cruzin, i decided to call off the bef with u cuz it was just a stupid reason to not like somebody.
> so are we cool?
> *


 yo its all good little homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

:scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 8 2008, 12:27 PM~10120106
> *dude that thing came out amazing !!! doesnt everthing that comes  from the west soooo much better
> *


 now now :nono: im tring 2 put the east coast on the map over here. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2008, 08:40 PM~10258033
> *now now  :nono:  im tring 2 put the east coast on the map over here.  :biggrin:
> *


X2

:biggrin:


----------



## base905

EASTERN CANADA! :biggrin: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Project59

The club cards are in and will be shipped out very soon!!!  










Jeff - bluesonoma

&

Brandon - layn22sonframe</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>PM me your address's or you will not be mailed a card!!!!


----------



## mademan

damn those look good!^^

ps. i got some parts for the gti in the mail... :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Damn it I need them tires where did you get them????


----------



## bluesonoma

Jeff - bluesonoma
</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>PM me your address's or you will not be mailed a card!!!!
[/quote]


Sorry dudes.. have been dealing with some personal shit since Nov .. have not checked the forums or done any building since then.. But i went out an grab some kits last weekend so .. hopefully I will get back into the game.. Glad to see everyone else is still building some kickass models..


----------



## mademan

well im really not too happy with this build. It was a quicky to test out some paint (rattle can)- that if it was warmer, I would have de-canned and sprayed through my airbrush. as a result of cold weather, I also used canned tremclad clear (= for the loss) 

I lost one of the headlights, so i will have to fab one. I still need to add the rears, and marker lights.

its a ford midnight blue, masked and painted black around the fender flares and lower moulding/ bumpers. i added a small stereo with an amp and 2 -10" subs. the dash was painted 2 tone matching blue and black... but cant be seen.

vw golf - vr-6


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 1 2008, 08:46 PM~10311604
> *Damn it I need them tires where did you get them????
> *


me..lol.. i have another set.. hit me up on them.. there in my clearance thread now.. pm me and we can talk about them...


----------



## base905

damn made!!!!!!!!! thats looking sick as hell yo!


did ya get my pm last night?


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

whats up t-jay did i send u my adress yet ???? i cant remeber :uh:


----------



## Project59

Yes I have everyones addy now!! Thanks!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 1 2008, 04:52 PM~10309081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i never noticed the 70 road runner on there before :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

whats these for by the way


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 8 2008, 08:02 PM~10367743
> *whats these for by the way
> *


Cuz we appretiate our members that much :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Apr 8 2008, 08:36 PM~10368733
> *Cuz we appretiate our members that much  :biggrin:
> *




stop! your gona make me cry!! :tears: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  





yo homie did ya get my pm the other night?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 8 2008, 08:02 PM~10367743
> *whats these for by the way
> *


They are our membership cards! Every club should have a membership card!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 9 2008, 09:44 AM~10370872
> *They are our membership cards! Every club should have a membership card!
> *


 good idea :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

those cards are sick bro, nice rides too


----------



## base905

......


----------



## Linc

nice work base! alot on the go there! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

thanks linc

thats only 4 for them man lol 
i got like 5 more on the go plus the 2 from you that are on the way , so im set for a long time lol


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 9 2008, 09:44 PM~10370872
> *They are our membership cards! Every club should have a membership card!
> *


X2, i thought about it, but cant find anyone with photoshop to get PSMCC a good logo.... :uh:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 9 2008, 11:23 PM~10378863
> *X2, i thought about it, but cant find anyone with photoshop to get PSMCC a good logo.... :uh:
> *


I made our club banner (logo) with windows paint!!! Give it a shot!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Apr 8 2008, 09:36 PM~10368733
> *Cuz we appretiate our members that much  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Project59, FUTURERIDER™

whats up t-jay :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

hey base! what happened to the finished pics of the yellow imp!? :cheesy:


----------



## base905

linc i'll get ya some pics right now!!, she turned out pretty sweet!!


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 10 2008, 06:11 PM~10385523
> *hey base!  what happened to the finished pics of the yellow imp!? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Linc

looks good! i like the black top and craigars! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

:biggrin:


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## Linc

:0 holy shit that looks good! way different from when i sent it out! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

lookin good BASE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

.........


----------



## phat97yukon

Smooooth man !!


----------



## Linc

did you paint over what was there or strip it?


----------



## LowandBeyond

that paints killer. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 08:53 PM~10417665
> *that paints killer.  :0
> *


X-2 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... :0


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc+Apr 14 2008, 08:47 PM~10417604-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you paint over what was there or strip it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a little bit of wet sanding and then some primer then gold BASE then red candy, no stripping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 08:53 PM~10417665
> *that paints killer.  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Apr 14 2008, 08:54 PM~10417675
> *X-2 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... :0
> *



wow that means alot coming from you guys!! thanks!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 10 2008, 04:06 PM~10385948
> *here you go homie!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya like it linc? :biggrin:
> *


fukkin sick bro.... just needs whitewalls 

and that 65 is..... :0 :0


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 14 2008, 09:22 PM~10417955
> *fukkin sick bro.... just needs whitewalls
> 
> and that 65 is..... :0  :0
> *




thanks homie!  :biggrin:


----------



## base905

...


----------



## Linc

lookin good! damn you work fast! :biggrin: 


Its been about 4 months since i have touched anything, yesterday.....i picked up the knife!! :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

hey man i love to paint!!!! :biggrin: 

they will take me about 2 days to a week to finish if im in the mood HAHAHA

i cant start something and let it sit! come on! its gota get finished right away!


----------



## Linc

haha! i have so many that i have started, and have not finished! I have had alot of personal shit going on in my life and havent had the time or modivation to do anything, until last night! Started working on the 70 monte vert again!  :biggrin:


----------



## base905

i cant stand my models piling up and then never getting finished, its happening to me right now , i got like 11 of them painted up and i have lost interst in most of em lol


70 monte?!............................why not a 78 !! 

their fuckin sweet eh! a ton of small parts! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc

haha! told you i have to practise! get back into the swing of things! haha! those (78) are too nice to fuck up! dont worry, i will build them!  :biggrin:


----------



## base905

hahahahahah , yeah true i wouldnt want to mess up one either....i got mine painted up and looking good and loosing interst real fast! lol


----------



## Linc

i have 58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,67, and 70imps, a 51 chev, 50 ford and 50 chev pickups, 76 caprice, couple 70 monte's, 64 gto, 67 and 68 olds 442, 62 belair ready for assembly, and a few i cant remember right now but i have more on the go! and a shitload still in boxes! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

holy shit!, that would drive me crazy man!


----------



## 408models

rides are comin out clean


----------



## Linc

well its been a little longer than 4 months that i have done anything, and i picked up the knife the otherday. Tried my hand at a vert conversion, i had cut the top off already a few months ago, did some bodywork, assembled some engine parts and painted the body today. first paint job in a long time, its still a little too cold here to paint but i didi anyway.


































its a little rough, but i'm back building! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin sweet homie uffin:


----------



## mademan

montes lookin good homie!!


----------



## base905

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

monte is sweet LINC nice color bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

its a nice color when painted properly, but i havent done anything in a while and its still a little cold here so it came out okay. couple imperfections but im okay with it. nothing too drastic.


----------



## spikekid999

looks good linc. good to have ya back in the buildin game


----------



## Linc

thanks man, i appriciate that! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

All the C.M.B.I. club cards went out in the mail today!!!! Let us all know when you get your's!!!! 


Looking great Linc keep up the good work everybodie!


----------



## base905

i was wondering when you were gona send them! 

cant wait to get one!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 21 2008, 08:49 PM~10471243
> *i was wondering when you were gona send them!
> 
> cant wait to get one!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> *



x2 hellz ya C.M.B.I brothas :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

COOLIO


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

sup t-jay got my card today looks sick bro :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Holly shit!!!! That was quick! At that rate everyone should have theres by tomorrow latest. :cheesy:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 24 2008, 01:15 PM~10493906
> *Holly shit!!!! That was quick! At that rate everyone should have theres by tomorrow latest. :cheesy:
> *


the guys out west should have there already 4 sure


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## Linc

nice work base!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 24 2008, 09:56 PM~10497908
> *nice work base!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

nice work EAH ! I say find a white gel pen and add a white wall to your all  black side walls EAH ! Other then that is all good EAH ! 

And its nice to see everyone at the bench and buildin ! Keep it up EAH !


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2008, 03:43 PM~10503256
> *nice  work  EAH !  I  say  find  a  white  gel  pen  and  add  a  white  wall to  your  all  black  side walls  EAH !  Other  then  that    is  all  good  EAH !
> 
> And  its  nice  to  see  everyone  at  the  bench  and  buildin !  Keep it  up  EAH !
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Apr 25 2008, 06:42 PM~10503686
> *:uh:
> *


What Seems To Be The Problem, EAH?


----------



## base905

EAH?!


i thought it was EH!

hahahahahhah :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 25 2008, 07:36 PM~10504037
> *EAH?!
> 
> 
> i thought it was EH!
> 
> hahahahahhah :biggrin:
> *


yea, but idk....


----------



## base905

check the edit son


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 25 2008, 07:38 PM~10504051
> *check the edit son
> *


DONE


----------



## base905

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 25 2008, 07:42 PM~10504074
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


so what's up?


----------



## base905

.......


----------



## Diamond502

NICE!


----------



## base905

yeah man , havent been building in a long ass time i got a few cars sitting here and i dont think their gona get finished so im gona go pick up a 1994 impala ss so i can follow along with mini


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 25 2008, 07:50 PM~10504111
> *yeah man , havent been building in a long ass time i got a few cars sitting here and i dont think their gona get finished so im gona go pick up a 1994 impala ss so i can follow along with mini
> *


X2, i am thinking about joining class...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by base905_@Apr 25 2008, 06:36 PM~10504037
> *EAH?!
> i thought it was EH!
> 
> hahahahahhah :biggrin:
> *


The joke was meant for T-JAY ! We use to have a spelling war when i first joined ! It seemed that i have a problem typing ! I think its me trying to think when i type ! LOL ! GLUE AND PAINT EFFECTS THE BRAIN !


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: Your such a cracker!!! :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 25 2008, 11:49 PM~10506006
> *:roflmao: Your such a cracker!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

So yea.. Im ganna move over to Toronto so I can join the CMBI.. Those cards kick some ass.. I have a few Canuck bucks and some change(well actually only some change as it works the same here in MI), I supported a ton of Windsor bars/clubs almost nightly from 19-21, and I know the correct spelling is EH! does that make me canuck enough to join. EH? LMAO...


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 26 2008, 02:26 AM~10507736
> *So yea.. Im ganna move over to Toronto so I can join the CMBI.. Those cards kick some ass..  I have a few Canuck bucks and some change(well actually only some change as it works the same here in MI), I supported a ton of Windsor bars/clubs almost nightly from 19-21, and I know the correct spelling is EH! does that make me canuck enough to join. EH? LMAO...
> *






if your really looking to join up, pm Project59

he's the go-to guy of CMBI and the "creator"


----------



## mcloven

nice rides


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 26 2008, 03:26 AM~10507736
> *So yea.. Im ganna move over to Toronto so I can join the CMBI.. Those cards kick some ass..  I have a few Canuck bucks and some change(well actually only some change as it works the same here in MI), I supported a ton of Windsor bars/clubs almost nightly from 19-21, and I know the correct spelling is EH! does that make me canuck enough to join. EH? LMAO...
> *


Rick I actually have a card here waiting to go out to you, Ryan, Roberto and Anthony!
I was kinda hopeing we may all be able to do some buisness together when we finally get our website and on line store up and in the mix... 
I just have not written up an indroduction letter to go with them yet so as soon as I get that together all of you can expect one of our cards soon!


----------



## phatras

Hells yea.. Hit me up if you need help with anything with the biz or otherwise.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 26 2008, 12:10 PM~10509016
> *Rick I actually have a card here waiting to go out to you, Ryan, Roberto and Anthony!
> I was kinda hopeing we may all be able to do some buisness together when we finally get our website and on line store up and in the mix...
> I just have not written up an indroduction letter to go with them yet so as soon as I get that together all of you can expect one of our cards soon!
> *



comon tjay..... that was supose to be done a week ago lol, if you didnt drive a VW i guess it would have been done already tho :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I have to agree with rick, those cards are pretty sweet lookin.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I have to agree with rick, those cards are pretty sweet lookin.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 26 2008, 05:26 AM~10507736
> *So yea.. Im ganna move over to Toronto so I can join the CMBI.. Those cards kick some ass..  I have a few Canuck bucks and some change(well actually only some change as it works the same here in MI), I supported a ton of Windsor bars/clubs almost nightly from 19-21, and I know the correct spelling is EH! does that make me canuck enough to join. EH? LMAO...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Apr 27 2008, 10:38 AM~10513672
> *comon tjay..... that was supose to be done a week ago lol, if you didnt drive a VW i guess it would have been done already tho  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you muther fucker!!! I do everything up in this bitch!!!! Get your ass over here and do it if your so fucking concerned!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

I drive a damn vdub.. yea they only work when they want to but thats the charm..lol.. You get used to not having anything really important to do right away..


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: Isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## Project59

Are you guys gonna tell me the only ones that got there club cards so far are from Ontario???


----------



## base905

:biggrin:  



:werd:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 28 2008, 12:20 PM~10522243
> *Are you guys gonna tell me the only ones that got there club cards so far are from Ontario???
> *


got mine today!! thanks very much, is fuggin wicked!


----------



## Linc

i havnt got mine yet! :tears:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 28 2008, 02:08 PM~10522723
> *got mine today!! thanks very much, is fuggin wicked!
> *


WOW I GOT MINE SECONED DAY AND THE PPL IN THE WEST STILL DIDNT GET IT :0


----------



## phat97yukon

thats canada post for ya


----------



## cruzinlow

got mine on friday, just forgot to post that i got it,....my bad LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAn I want 1 to ! I dont get 1 cause i can't spell correct ?


----------



## Linc

got my card today!! :biggrin: thanks guys for you going out of your way to design these and have them made up for us! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

throwin it up for the C.M.B.I :biggrin:


----------



## base905

:wow: 
DAMN SON! thats sick !!!!!!!!!!!!

good work!


----------



## mademan

I just wanted to stop in and say that I hate testors laquer......

ive sprayed 2 kits with it... both fucked up. I used tamiya whte primer on one, and plasti kote on one.... and the paint is shit. Both great primers.. but the paint doesnt cover sharp edges.... such as on a hearse.


----------



## cruzinlow

i used testors laquer on my gold and orange regal, i use dupli-color gray primer and it works awesome with it


----------



## base905

...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 2 2008, 03:56 PM~10561186
> *I just wanted to stop in and say that I hate testors laquer......
> 
> ive sprayed 2 kits with it... both fucked up. I used tamiya whte primer on one, and plasti kote on one.... and the paint is shit. Both great primers.. but the paint doesnt cover sharp edges.... such as on a hearse.
> *


isnt tamiya acrlyic ? and that testors is laquer? i used dupli color primer,under my testors laquer and it worked fine, try that homie.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 2 2008, 01:48 PM~10561143
> *throwin it up for the C.M.B.I :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are fucking hard man!!! :0


----------



## phat97yukon

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## spikekid999

:0 









































:cheesy: 2 57 300Cs,68 dart,switch and wires for lights,skirts,seats,2 sets of white walls,and a set of gold walls, also got some green and silver flake.

THANKS AGAIN TO THE BIG HOMIE LINC!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 3 2008, 07:07 PM~10568942
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: 2 57 300Cs,68 dart,switch and wires for lights,skirts,seats,2 sets of white walls,and a set of gold walls, also got some green and silver flake.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TO THE BIG HOMIE LINC!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


you are very welcome! its the least i could do for you! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lol, also you did was clog up my bench some more :biggrin:


----------



## base905

heres something i finished in less then 8 hours!!!!!
not even a 1 day build! :biggrin: 























  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

testors laquer


----------



## low86dime

Also sprayed in testors laquer No Clear yet


----------



## SlammdSonoma

is that the new testors line of spray? thats a damn cool color, might look good on the 49 im building


----------



## betoscustoms

*PROJECT59 THANK YOU FOR THE GREETING AND PLAQUE, THAT WAS AWESOME OF YOU AND YOUR CLUB. *


----------



## Project59

It's our club card!!!! Your welcome big homie!!! By now the few M.C.B.A. members we did send out to have gotten them!! I'm glad to hear they are maken it to the places they need to be!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 21 2008, 09:52 PM~10708518
> *X2 I GOT MINE TODAY ASWHILE ! VERY NICE !*


----------



## Project59

:cheesy: That's 4 confirmations out of 6 eeerrr 7???? That were delivered!


----------



## base905

hey tjay, i got a car man, im ready to start! hit me up on here or msn

, by the way the money got sent back, i wrote the postal code wrong (my bad!) thats why you never got it

anyways.. i'll fix it and send it back out


----------



## dade county

sup folks, lookin good guys ,


----------



## phatras

Got my Card yesterday.. Love it Thanks T-jay..


----------



## 408models

rides look good


----------



## base905

the new page needed something on it
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 




> _Originally posted by base905_@May 10 2008, 07:22 AM~10622478
> *heres something i finished in less then 8 hours!!!!!
> not even a 1 day build! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## phat97yukon

figured maybe i should say somthing on here, ive been hidin out workin on my big truck n shit latly, but now the weather is shitty so ive been messin around with a 90 chevy stepside, maybe somthign will get dont with it soon


----------



## base905

hey jordan i think you should finish that green flaked caddy!


----------



## phat97yukon

ya i should get somthing done with that too... there is lots i wanna do to it tho


----------



## base905

get to it then!!! lol


or you can just send it to me :biggrin: 
either way! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

just a lil something im workin on today! :biggrin: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## base905

sweet!!!!!!! get some pics outside man!

damn i wish i could of worked on a model today , but no i had to go and cut grass for fuckin 5 hours!




but anyways sick paint job linc! im sending the frame out a few hours just so ya know!


----------



## Linc

thanks man! i appriciate it! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

All the RiDes lookin good!


----------



## mademan

lookin good linc!


----------



## Diamond502

Looks good, homie!


----------



## phatras

any of you guys in the north speak french?? I have a guy who bought somethign form me on ebay and He dont speak very good english so I have no idea what he is asking.. Any help??


----------



## Project59

:no: Thank god!!! The French suck!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 11:18 PM~10730913
> *any of you guys in the north speak french?? I have a guy who bought somethign form me on ebay and He dont speak very good english so I have no idea what he is asking.. Any help??
> *


go to translator! and go to the translator it helps me all the time


----------



## phatras

yea i told him to reply in french what hes wanting to do.. he sent me a really garbled up message in English..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

just tell him specifically.....


pm me the message ill try to figure it out


----------



## Linc

body is ready for foil and final clear, and the chassis is done with the wheels on and i got this car layin rocker and the front suspension is on the ground! :biggrin: 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## base905

:0 fuck linc thats bad ass!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 26 2008, 04:56 PM~10740521
> *body is ready for foil and final clear, and the chassis is done with the wheels on and i got this car layin rocker and the front suspension is on the ground! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the MERC is looking sick homie


----------



## base905

...........


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 26 2008, 05:29 PM~10740693
> *heres something im working on
> 94 impala with shaved rear spoiler,
> 
> gloss black basecoat
> little bit of silver metalspecks
> and candy red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs bmf wet sanding and final clear!
> *


damn thats a beautiful color!! nice work base!! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

:biggrin: 

thanks linc



looks like were the only ones putting something out there for the C.M.B.I. boys eh!


----------



## Linc

biggrin:repost!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 26 2008, 05:45 PM~10740799
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks linc
> looks like were the only ones putting something out there for the C.M.B.I. boys eh!
> 
> *


looks that way today..... but i know the others will be posting soon enough!  :biggrin: 
coughMADEcough! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 26 2008, 05:54 PM~10740852
> *looks that way today..... but i know the others will be posting soon enough!   :biggrin:
> coughMADEcough! :biggrin:
> *




true!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 23 2008, 02:31 PM~10720755
> *just a lil something im workin on today! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


good to see you back at it bro. and lookin good, nice color combo.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2008, 06:01 PM~10740895
> *good to see you back at it bro. and lookin good, nice color combo.
> *


thanks! yeah im gettin back in, slowly but yeah, got alot to do and alot of plans but very little time but whatever! been up 3 days straight so i have been pluggin at the merc a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

foiled and last clear is on, ready for final assembly! :biggrin: 
















































































:biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Looookin good boyz ! !


----------



## base905

:0 
LINC!!!
that chevy is gona be bad ass when its finished!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 408models

wow all rides are lookin nice


----------



## [email protected]

> foiled and last clear is on, ready for final assembly! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick with the mags, lookin good linc.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 30 2008, 07:23 AM~10769701
> *:0
> LINC!!!
> that chevy is gona be bad ass when its finished!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


chevy?! what chevy?! :dunno: 

its a 49 merc! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Looking steller homie!!!


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 30 2008, 02:31 PM~10772749
> *chevy?! what chevy?! :dunno:
> 
> its a 49 merc! :biggrin:
> *





hahaha it slipped my mind yo, i worked for fuckin 18 hours and i coundnt think stright thismorning 


my bad! lol


----------



## airbrushmaster

THAT MERC IS CLEAN


----------



## low86dime

My latest 6-3 Project


----------



## low86dime




----------



## low86dime




----------



## phat97yukon

doug that blazer loooks killer !!!! 
i should find my camara and some batterys to get some pics of my 63


----------



## low86dime




----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice color homie.


----------



## Project59

I gotta say that's pretty fucking impressive!


----------



## phat97yukon

heres a few pics of my 63 i started lastnight also.... still playin around with the stance i want with it.


----------



## dropp[email protected]

> heres a few pics of my 63 i started lastnight also.... still playin around with the stance i want with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now thats flip flop, what paint is that?


----------



## phat97yukon

its alclad copper red to green 

As seen here on Scalelows site

http://www.scalelows.com/catalog/product_i...&products_id=32

for those who have never tryed this stuff, try it. the pics really dont show how wild it is


----------



## base905

holy fuck guys! 

nice 63's! :thumbsup: 



but i like jordans better that paint is sick! :thumbsup: 

yo jordan you gona finish this one any time soon? lol

uffin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 4 2008, 08:10 PM~10800656
> *holy fuck guys!
> 
> nice 63's! :thumbsup:
> but i like jordans better that paint is sick!   :thumbsup:
> 
> yo jordan you gona finish this one? lol
> 
> uffin:
> *


LOL we will see, i like havin a stock pile of half built kits ready, than when a show is comin i can toss em together :biggrin:

hey doug you should go get some pics out in the sun to show how smoooooth the paint it


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 4 2008, 07:12 PM~10800668
> *LOL we will see, i like havin a stock pile of half built kits ready, than when a show is comin i can toss em together  :biggrin:
> 
> hey doug you should go get some pics out in the sun to show how smoooooth the paint it
> *




hahaha well if they dont get finished my addy is only a pm away homie!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low86dime




----------



## phat97yukon

well here are some update pics of what i got done tonight on it, pretty much everything is painted now... 
PS alclad Chrome layed on a gloss black base is prettttttty amazing


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

are you gonna size the axles on the 63s? the back wheels on them look waaaaaay to far out...


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2008, 12:43 AM~10810880
> *are you gonna size the axles on the 63s? the back wheels on them look waaaaaay to far out...
> *


hellz ya :biggrin:


----------



## base905

jordan if i send you a car can you paint it up like this one? 

i can trade you something or pay you!



pm me! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

....


----------



## base905

:angry:


----------



## Project59

That's kick ass!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

Im hatin ! ! i want one, matt feel free to ship it out to me


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 10 2008, 09:27 PM~10842910
> *Im hatin ! !  i want one, matt feel free to ship it out to me
> *




you might have to fight my dad for it! , its gona be his fathers day gift!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 10 2008, 11:21 PM~10842854
> *That's kick ass!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


X2 nice work!!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 10 2008, 10:29 PM~10842931
> *you might have to fight my dad for it! , its gona be his fathers day gift!!
> *


Must be nice, my dad is tryin to scam me into buyin him a GPS for his truck... i was goin to buy him a HID headlight kit insted :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 10 2008, 11:16 PM~10842802
> * been working on this for the pasted 2 days
> its almost finished, just needs clear and then put er together!
> 
> replica of my dads 1:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the real car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks good.


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jun 11 2008, 05:39 AM~10844497
> *Looks good.
> *





i will be sending the money to you on friday 

along with the other people i have to send money to!


----------



## Linc

yo base, the replica is looking bad ass! great job bro!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 11 2008, 02:07 PM~10847671
> *yo base, the replica is looking bad ass!  great job bro!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jun 11 2008, 08:39 AM~10844497
> *Looks good.
> *


x2 Real nice job Homie....


----------



## C.M.B.I.

Hey guys we have a new 4 sale thread up get in there and do some shopping... :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414336


----------



## phatras

Here ya go T-jay..
O Canada!
Our home and native land! 
True patriot love in all thy sons* command. 
With glowing hearts we see thee rise, 
The True North strong and free! 
From far and wide, 
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee. 
God keep our land** glorious and free! 
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee. 
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

Now for the true Canadian question for you.. When was the anthem first sang?


----------



## Project59

June 24, 1880 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

I am very pleased to annouce we have just accepted our first south of the boader model builder into our club!!! 

Everyone can now welcome phatras also known as Rick as the newest member to C.M.B.I. 

Welcome Rick it is truely an honour to have you as a member!!

:nicoderm:


----------



## phatras

Thanks T-jay... Looks like you goggled the same site as me for the answer..lol.. Ill get some stuff up here asap..


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 12 2008, 04:32 PM~10856982
> *Thanks T-jay... Looks like you goggled the same site as me for the answer..lol..  Ill get some stuff up here asap..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh you know I did!!! I was just talking to Jordan laughing and saying I probably got my answer from the same site as you got yours lol!!!


----------



## base905

welcome to the fam phatras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

welcome to the crew !!! 
the lone ranger


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 4 2008, 08:03 PM~10800599
> *heres a few pics of my 63 i started lastnight also....  still playin around with the stance i want with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see some kicker woofers? :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Thanks guys good to be here.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 12 2008, 06:48 PM~10857879
> *i see some kicker woofers? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 2, 12's and it aint enough !!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 12 2008, 06:50 PM~10857893
> *:biggrin:  2, 12's and it aint enough !!
> *


 :0


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 12 2008, 03:23 PM~10856930
> *I am very pleased to annouce we have just accepted our first south of the boader model builder into our club!!!
> 
> Everyone can now welcome phatras also known as Rick as the newest member to C.M.B.I.
> 
> Welcome Rick it is truely an honour to have you as a member!!
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


does this meen we get dicounts!!??!! :cheesy: 




just kidding! welcome to the club!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:roflmao:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 12 2008, 07:04 PM~10857955
> *does this meen we get dicounts!!??!!  :cheesy:
> just kidding! welcome to the club!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL, nah it just means now he has to accept canadian funds :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 12 2008, 06:06 PM~10857969
> *LOL, nah it just means now he has to accept canadian funds  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 12 2008, 07:04 PM~10857955
> *does this meen we get dicounts!!??!!  :cheesy:
> just kidding! welcome to the club!! :biggrin:
> *


Discounts.. whatever..free stuff for everyone.. You didnt get the message??. Yea I didnt hear anything from you.. Figured you hated me.. I gave everyone in the club a 60 dollar gift card.. 


But it expired this morning.. Sorry you missed out.. :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

congrats phatras!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 13 2008, 04:11 PM~10865292
> *Discounts.. whatever..free stuff for everyone.. You didnt get the message??. Yea I didnt hear anything from you.. Figured you hated me..  I gave everyone in the club a 60 dollar gift card..
> But it expired this morning.. Sorry you missed out..  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

Regal in the works!!


----------



## Project59




----------



## BiggC

Lookin' good man!!


----------



## phat97yukon

dude, leave it on the chromies


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 16 2008, 09:29 PM~10885156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 how much!!??!! :cheesy:


----------



## C.M.B.I.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 17 2008, 12:13 AM~10886080
> *:0  :0 how much!!??!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: these day's everythings got a price!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by C.M.B.I._@Jun 17 2008, 12:41 PM~10889305
> * :roflmao: these day's everythings got a price!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


haha! yup! and what is that price!?


----------



## phatras

So is Linc Satin? You be the judge..









I seen that and was rolling.. Your care package is on the way.. Ill hit you back a few bucks on paypal tonight shipping was cheaper...


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 17 2008, 01:57 PM~10889421
> *haha! yup!  and what is that price!?
> *


Ok Satin You tell me!!!! lol It is basicly just the body!! You would have to get a monte ss kit to finish!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 17 2008, 01:09 PM~10889510
> *So is Linc Satin? You be the judge..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen that and was rolling.. Your care package is on the way.. Ill hit you back a few bucks on paypal tonight shipping was cheaper...
> *


nice! hold that money however! gonna be buying more stuff from you soon and you can concider it a downpayment!  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> So is Linc Satin? You be the judge..
> :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime

Got this from Jordan tonight... 1/20th S10.. going to built it how i wanted my real truck done before i scrapped it


----------



## Project59

lol kinda looks like Jeffs truck!!


----------



## base905

damn!

i want one of thoes mofo's!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 18 2008, 09:08 PM~10901676
> *damn!
> 
> i want one of thoes mofo's!
> *



Is there anything out west here we got that you don't want???? :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

i have a parts kit box dime.. it has the body lines shaved and a body kit on it.. im sure the body kit will come off with little effort.. i will see if i can get the kit off.. if ya want it hit me up..


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 18 2008, 08:14 PM~10901735
> *
> Is there anything out west here we got that you don't want????  :biggrin:
> *



good thing you guys will hook me up eh :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 18 2008, 08:19 PM~10901789
> *i have a parts kit box dime.. it has the body lines shaved and a body kit on it.. im sure the body kit will come off with little effort.. i will see if i can get the kit off.. if ya want it hit me up..
> *



i'll hit ya up on msn in a few minutes yo :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

doug i want my s10 back, lol them donk wheels fit wicked


----------



## base905

lol im so bored!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 19 2008, 08:42 PM~10909656
> * lol im so bored!
> 
> *


LOL get building!!! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: base905, C.M.B.I., phat97yukon





hahaha look at that the canadian morning crew


----------



## C.M.B.I.

:biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

gotta do somthing before work...


----------



## base905

so guys....gona send my stuff out this weekend? :biggrin: 

i dont wanna have to make a trip out west :biggrin: LOL




i want something fresh to build !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 21 2008, 05:29 PM~10921167
> *so guys....gona send my stuff out this weekend? :biggrin:
> 
> i  dont wanna have to make a trip out west  :biggrin: LOL
> i want something fresh to build !
> *


Nah man were keeping your money!!! Concider yourself beat!!! And we will see ya when ya get here... Don't keep us waiting to long you got us all excited now.... :roflmao:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 21 2008, 09:11 PM~10922363
> *Nah man were keeping your money!!! Concider yourself beat!!! And we will see ya when ya get here... Don't keep us waiting to long you got us all excited now....  :roflmao:
> *



give me till friday to gather up some money for a plane ticket and i'll see you guys saturday or sunday?! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 21 2008, 10:28 PM~10922492
> *give me till friday to gather up some money for a plane ticket and i'll see you guys saturday or sunday?! LOL :biggrin:
> *


LOL, id off ya to stay here bout you would proboly raid all my models :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 21 2008, 09:34 PM~10922538
> *LOL, id off ya to stay here bout you would proboly raid all my models  :biggrin:
> *



hahahahahah I probably would lol :biggrin: 

but hey i aint leaving ontario, aircanada or what ever it is now is like canadapost they want a million dollars for their services


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 21 2008, 09:40 PM~10922582
> *hahahahahah I probably would lol :biggrin:
> 
> but hey i aint leaving ontario, aircanada or what ever it is now is like canadapost they want a million dollars for their services
> *


west jet man! cheap flightrs there! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 21 2008, 09:48 PM~10922620
> *west jet man! cheap flightrs there! :biggrin:
> *




maybe in the future man i'll come out for a visit  :biggrin:  

got to save mad cash though lol


----------



## Project59

:roflmao:


----------



## low86dime

> *C.M.B.I.
> 
> i make so much money i dont know what to do with it!, Project59 and Phat97yukon know what i can do with it though*


Matt they make financial plan fo you... turn into your money manager and shit.


----------



## phatras

SO a little bit ago Jordan asked me about casting the GMC grill. I said I would look into it. Well looking at the grill I was unhappy with the details of it.. So i set about making it better.. Here what came up with..









This is v1.0 I plan on upgrading it to the later style gmc grill with the dual turn signals.. Let me know what Ya think..


----------



## [email protected]

looks clean bro.


----------



## base905

thats nice!

good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2008, 03:49 PM~10925713
> *looks clean bro.
> *


x2 lookin good!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Damn that was quick. Looks nice.


----------



## phat97yukon

OOOOOH YA !!!!!!!! very nice


----------



## base905

.........


----------



## Project59

who'z dunk caue personaly iCant see worth shit!!![/COLOR :angry: ]


----------



## phatras

Umm.. i cant dunk Im chunky so I cant jump very high...LMAO


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 22 2008, 10:39 PM~10929056
> *who'z dunk caue personaly iCant see worth shit!!![/COLOR :angry: ]
> *




dude, its sunday night and you gotta work in the AM


----------



## base905

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

lmfao
 I dont even know the fauck yor sayingt but it ooksd funnir trhen a mother fucker so ima laugh snyways!!


:roflmao:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 22 2008, 10:54 PM~10929186
> *lmfao
> I dont even know the fauck yor sayingt but it ooksd funnir trhen a mother fucker so ima laugh snyways!!
> :roflmao:
> *


Hey lets see what kinda build you can bust out while your this pissed up :buttkick:


----------



## base905

glue bomb!


----------



## Project59

:no:


----------



## low86dime

few updates

*Soarer*

























*Blazer*


----------



## MKD904

Looking good....


----------



## phat97yukon

lookin good mang


----------



## low86dime

More Pics


----------



## low86dime

New Wheels


----------



## base905

:0 god damn doug

nice rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

im hatin on the blazer, get some foil on that beee-yatch


----------



## base905

yeah son foil those bitchez!


----------



## base905

.........


----------



## phat97yukon

hey you stole my kits !!! lol JK man, loookin good


----------



## base905

:biggrin:  


hahaha dude now that i have them they will all will be finished by the end of the week lol , now that i dont have a job! 
the 1/16th mustang is sweet!! i want to try and find more 1/16th cars


----------



## Project59

A haul and a half!!!


----------



## MKD904

Looking good guys....


----------



## westempire

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

nice haul you brought in there base!


HAPPY CANADA DAY FELLOW CANADIANS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

oh yeah

 HAPPY CANADA DAY to all you guys!


----------



## base905

.........


----------



## Linc

base when you get kits, you get down! you build those cars fast! and the turn out is nice! i have to get some time to sit down with my cars! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

:biggrin: 
i got the kits yesterday afternoon! theres 7 kits altogether and i think they will all be finished by friday or saturday :biggrin: " now that i dont have a job" lol


i just have to get some more paint and glue for these im almost out!!


----------



## phat97yukon

shiet man, keep it up that quick im goin to have to fill another box to ship out


----------



## Linc

haha! yeah so am i! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Jordan you dumping kits.. feel free to fill a box for me to..


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jul 1 2008, 10:36 AM~10988892
> *shiet man, keep it up that quick im goin to have to fill another box to ship out
> *



hey for free? :cheesy: 


cause you know im poor now and dont have as much money as i use to :biggrin:




i'll have to do some small shit around the house and get some cash from the parents cause i guess these gona be some good stuff you guys are sellin soon


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 1 2008, 11:49 AM~10988955
> *Jordan you dumping kits.. feel free to fill a box for me to..
> *


maybe if ya sing that national anthem and write a small essay on the history of canada somthing may pop up :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 1 2008, 11:41 AM~10988920
> *haha! yeah so am i! :biggrin:
> *



You get your Bonnie and Blazer yet???


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 1 2008, 01:05 PM~10990099
> *
> You get your Bonnie and Blazer yet???
> *


no, not yet.


----------



## Project59

Shipped! Same day as base's shit and your 1 province over!!!  :wow:


----------



## 408models

rides are lookin good fellas


----------



## phatras

Damn..T-jay and Jordan.. Thanks for the little surprise I got in the mail today. Totally got me off guard on that one.. Cant wait to build it.. It put in in line after my dually build.. Thanks Again.. You guys get the box i sent up yet?


----------



## Project59

:biggrin: Glad you like it!!!! You were the only one that disserved it as far as we are concerned!!!


----------



## base905

whores :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

whores?? who us.. naw.. never.. every post has a purpose.. just like this one.. they are all needed.. never a useless post from me.. :roflmao: 

on a side note.. did you get your box yet? Damn holidays making shipping all slow..


----------



## phatras

Got some work dont on the hilux.. polished it all out.. made it nice and pretty..
the back end... with a little advertisement on it..lol








top side









with the topper on..

















and the money shot.. the reflection..


----------



## Project59

That's bad ass Rick!!! 
No we did not receive our box yet but expect it soon!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

yota is lookin pimp rick... glad to see ya got it, its been hard not to ask if you got it and keep it a suprize


----------



## base905

...:


----------



## phat97yukon

you crazy man!!!!! loookin good it chopped up nice


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jul 2 2008, 10:39 PM~11002215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY!!! This looks like every corner of Jordans appartment minus a few empty boxes of pizza!!! :0  :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904

:biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:cheesy: Welcome to our thread !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, must be confused too many glue n paint fumes :biggrin: looks good tho


----------



## Project59

It don't bother me that trucks tight!!! Share homie Share!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

Everyone wants to be C.M.B.I lol


----------



## Project59

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Project59, ibuildweniblazeum, phat97yukon, mcloven, (MKD904) ???? :biggrin: , mademan, Linc, phatras, low86dime, layn22sonframe

Who's got the biggest crew up in here right now?  :tongue:


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 3 2008, 09:04 PM~11009708
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Project59, ibuildweniblazeum, phat97yukon, mcloven, (MKD904) ???? :biggrin: , mademan, Linc, phatras, low86dime, layn22sonframe
> 
> Who's got the biggest crew up in here right now?   :tongue:
> *


it's how us Canadians get down! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59




----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 3 2008, 09:04 PM~11009708
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Project59, ibuildweniblazeum, phat97yukon, mcloven, (MKD904) ???? :biggrin: , mademan, Linc, phatras, low86dime, layn22sonframe
> 
> Who's got the biggest crew up in here right now?   :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 3 2008, 09:04 PM~11009708
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Project59, ibuildweniblazeum, phat97yukon, mcloven, (MKD904) ???? :biggrin: , mademan, Linc, phatras, low86dime, layn22sonframe
> 
> Who's got the biggest crew up in here right now?   :tongue:
> *


  


DAMN! i missed out on that one! LOL


----------



## base905

......


----------



## ElRafa

Sick tre homie what color is that


----------



## base905

its a dark green with flake in it with red candy over it


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jul 7 2008, 11:05 PM~11035160
> *its a dark green with flake in it with red candy over it
> *



Looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 7 2008, 11:14 PM~11035206
> *Looks good bro :thumbsup:
> *




 thanks

i'll snap some outside pictures tommorrow! it looks why better outside in the sunlight


----------



## base905

.........


----------



## Project59

Kick ass!! That wild cat is saweeeeet!!! :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

Nice !


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## Project59

Daily cruizer!!! :cheesy:


----------



## base905

yeah the foil killed it ,
but i like it, this way it looks like someone slammed it and kept the stock wheels on it


----------



## base905

....


----------



## phatras

Damn Matt your killing em.. Nova looks killer...

Doug you better get you new work in progress in here asap.. I want to see some progress..


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 11 2008, 10:20 PM~11069299
> *Damn Matt your killing em.. Nova looks killer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug you better get you new work in progress in here asap.. I want to see some progress..
> *




thanks homie!
i seen someone posted pictures of the parts on the trees so i had to get one and paint it up to see how she looks 

im not gona make it a lowrider its gona go stock! but well see i might change my mind!


----------



## base905

....


----------



## low86dime

well figure its time for an update....

Last week i had a surprise package show up from Rick in the mail and this is what it withheld in it and instructions i must use whats in the box to build whats in the box


















So i started laying out a rear setup










thats all ive done so far as im still thinking what exactly i want to do with it

Then i got started on my 79 ford truck.... after mocking it up as a longbox i just wasnt having it so out came the tapemeasure,tape and an exacto..

Before









After


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jul 9 2008, 01:09 AM~11043338
> *heres some more of the 66 buick
> 
> some pics of the  good side!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some of the  bad side!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the look of the primer showing through.


----------



## Waco

Good Werk homiez!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

the ferd is lookin good doug


----------



## low86dime

just got the frame done and ride height set


----------



## phat97yukon

LOWER !!!


----------



## base905

......


----------



## base905

....


----------



## Waco

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Looking good homies


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 15 2008, 12:15 AM~11089477
> * Looking good homies
> *


  X2!


----------



## phat97yukon

matt that nova came out clean... hows the kit its self ???


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jul 15 2008, 09:20 PM~11098933
> *matt that nova came out clean... hows the kit its self ???
> *




its a good kit :thumbsup: , it reminded me of the revell 1969 rs/ss camaro


----------



## mademan

bought this kit today for 25.00 with taxes.... basically just to talk to the new hottie workin at the hobby shop......( Lame , I know... but i got the digits, ahah)

got it home and mocked it up.. thought... wtf did I buy this for.
(Tjay) if anyone is interested , ill trade it for somthing neat.(minus the rims in the pic...they are off my gti)
Its a Revell of germany kit. All the parts are there, nothing is painted of glued.


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No trade unless the digi's are included.... If I gotta put all the work into it I may as well get something out of this deal lol!!!!!! Pics of the box????


----------



## phat97yukon

thats PIMP


----------



## mademan

if you want it, hit me with a cool offer. im open to anything realy. pm me


----------



## low86dime

mockup of my new 51 Chevy


----------



## low86dime

My dime finally got paint... Gloss Black and Duplicolor Electric Blue 2 tone


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jul 14 2008, 06:15 PM~11087487
> *just got the frame done and ride height set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SLAM IT lol looks good i like the dime to :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime

Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

real nice bro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

damn doug, who painted that for ya !! lol jk loooks sick


----------



## mademan

great lookin dime!


----------



## C.M.B.I.

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jul 24 2008, 02:52 AM~11165982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's sweet!!! 

Good work JR.


----------



## base905

hey doug thats friggin sweet! :thumbsup: 



hey Will Sasso what are you workin on?! whats up with that sweet green caddy you started a while back? finish it!

LOL:biggrin:


----------



## base905

....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what kinda car is that?


----------



## base905

a cut up one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol nice.


----------



## base905

66 rivi
:biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

truck came out good matt, lol an sights on grass on it ?


----------



## base905

no grass! lol got it off 
it was green like that monte, then i got this colour from a fuckin dollar store for a buck and its pretty damn nice,

but this truck is SO half assed! 
no glass 
no motor
no foil 
no interior 
no chassis

its pretty much just painted  
i got real lazy after i dropped it in the fresh cut grass 
:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

finaly finished one! its been like 6 months or so, but i have had alot on my plate in my personal life. here it is, the merc.
















































































:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

you and them damn preams! haha looks good bro.


----------



## base905

:thumbsup: uffin: she looks good linc

good work!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 26 2008, 07:13 PM~11187719
> *finaly finished one! its been like 6 months or so, but i have had alot on my plate in my personal life.  here it is, the merc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looks good homie... old school BLVD cruiser


----------



## phat97yukon

sexxxy!


----------



## base905

...


----------



## low86dime

Picked this up tonight (thanks jordan :biggrin: ) and sprayed in testors 1 coat blue


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, your welcome douggy.....


----------



## Linc

thats a cool lookin blue!


----------



## phat97yukon

im playin wtih my nova, damn thats the nicest kit revell has brought out in a long time..


----------



## low86dime

Layed some paint on my caddy... not sure what to think bout the red top what you think? guts/trim are gunna be the same


----------



## phat97yukon

needs foil!


----------



## base905

red was my idea! :biggrin:  
looks good man


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jul 30 2008, 06:07 PM~11220783
> *Layed some paint on my caddy... not sure what to think bout the red top what you think? guts/trim are gunna be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 similar to what i had in mind for my next cadillac build :0 :0


----------



## base905

....


----------



## low86dime

Face up Ass down


----------



## base905

........


----------



## customcoupe68

that was a nice replica man. looks real good, Real nice color match!


----------



## base905

^^^ thanks homie



hey jordan theres some bearded man in your oldsy :biggrin:  


















ITS ME :biggrin:


----------



## base905

....


----------



## Linc

build the duelley!!! the hot rod is cool! i wanna build something like that! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 3 2008, 08:38 PM~11250146
> *build the duelley!!!  the hot rod is cool! i wanna build something like that! :biggrin:
> *



i was thinking about putting some big rims on it but i dont have any that look good on it , 
trade me something for it linc ,everyone wants a dualy! :biggrin:  lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 3 2008, 08:54 PM~11250310
> *i was thinking about putting some big rims on it but i dont have any that look good on it ,
> trade me something for it linc ,everyone wants a dualy! :biggrin:   lol
> *


haha! i have the same kit here! haha!


----------



## base905

damn! 

hahah


----------



## Linc

:biggrin:


----------



## base905

:0 damn! 

thats sick!!!!!!


----------



## Linc

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

here it is base! :biggrin: 








and everything on the go kinda! :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## base905

:0 monte looks sweet!!

finish it!  


damn i wish i had a window sil like that will all thoes sweet cars on it !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 3 2008, 09:21 PM~11249978
> *
> i picked up this dualy yesterday thinking i was gona build it but changed my mind anyone wanna trade me somthing for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmk what you want for this.

im interested!


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 3 2008, 10:30 PM~11251256
> *lmk what you want for this.
> 
> im interested!
> *




i was gona hit you up on msn the day i got it but i didnt , if i see you on msn today i'll get at you ok!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 3 2008, 10:54 PM~11250921
> *here it is base! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everything on the go kinda! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



i like the 68 and the MOnte Carlo Convert!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 4 2008, 09:10 AM~11253513
> *i like the 68 and the MOnte Carlo Convert!
> *


haha! its a 70! haha! thankyou! it took a bit of work to make it look like that! was a hard top! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> heres some junk im working on
> box caprice is cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn i like this box.! i wish i had one :angry:


----------



## base905

> heres some junk im working on
> box caprice is cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn i like this box.! i wish i had one :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll trade you something for this one
> 
> you see how nice the paint is in thoes pics if your interested drop me a pm
Click to expand...


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 4 2008, 10:16 AM~11253551
> *haha! its a 70! haha! thankyou! it took a bit of work to make it look like that! was a hard top! :biggrin:
> *




YEAH I KONW ITS A 70! and i like it!!! but im also talking about the 68 IMPALA that i see back there...


----------



## customcoupe68

yeah those box caprices are off the chain


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 4 2008, 09:22 AM~11253603
> *YEAH I KONW ITS A 70! and i like it!!! but im also talking about the 68 IMPALA that i see back there...
> *


OHHHH!!! oops! my bad! guess i need to read a bit better before i respond! haha! yeah there's a 68 imp back there! 66 imp, 2 big bodies 1 vert! 2 malibu wagons, and a buick roadmaster wagon! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

cough sell or trade me something for that 66 :biggrin:  cough


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 4 2008, 09:30 AM~11253700
> * cough sell or trade me something for that 66 :biggrin:   cough
> *


coughnocough! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

LOL
i was only looking for bumpers ,
i have a 66 wagon all painted up nice , and its in the box cause it has no bumpers lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 4 2008, 09:38 AM~11253775
> *LOL
> i was only looking for bumpers ,
> i have a 66 wagon all painted up nice , and its in the box cause it has no bumpers lol
> *


modelhause, and try beto or twinn! they might have extras! the ones i have are for that car. sorry.


----------



## base905

yeah i know you need your bumpers , i dont think twinn has them cause i got the car from twinn for free cause it didnt have bumpers , beto might ill have to pm him and see




 

damn today i might have to dig some half started cars and finish em up cause today is just gona be a slow day, might go outside and play with ome rc cars too :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

damn it, i know a couple of hommies im goin to need to lay a smack down on.... *COUGH COUGH* Mike n matt...... i was house boatin and missed out on the ford doooooolie


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 4 2008, 02:37 PM~11256140
> *heres something i play with when im not messing with models
> 
> it started out as a land rover and me and my dad put the jesse james 54 chevy on it and it looks kick ass............
> painted by me , i know its shity, i did it in like 5 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to the 1:25th scale model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its 1:10th scale
> *





damn thats huge.


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 4 2008, 01:37 PM~11256140
> *heres something i play with when im not messing with models
> 
> it started out as a land rover and me and my dad put the jesse james 54 chevy on it and it looks kick ass............
> painted by me , i know its shity, i did it in like 5 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to the 1:25th scale model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its 1:10th scale
> *


 Damn, that would almost fit me! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

damn that looks bigger than 1:10 !!

i got a 1:10 T maxx and yours looks bigger


----------



## 2lowsyn

GOD DAMN :0 

that thing scared my lil rc :roflmao:


----------



## base905

....


----------



## mademan

looks great!!!, I never thought of doing that!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 5 2008, 11:04 PM~11271731
> * so i dug out a junk 70 impala and use the roof.
> heres what i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres the looks im going for the old school look with the supremes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did i do?
> 
> *


is that yellow poking through the black on that roof!? :scrutinize:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 5 2008, 11:17 PM~11271804
> *is that yellow poking through the black on that roof!? :scrutinize:
> *








 NO linc did you think i cut up the yellow 70 i got from you? lol i like that thing to much to cut it up , dont worry shes still fine!  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 5 2008, 11:21 PM~11271829
> * NO linc did you think i cut up the yellow 70 i got from you? lol i like that thing to much to cut it up , dont worry shes still fine!    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 5 2008, 11:22 PM~11271834
> *:biggrin:
> *



i couldnt cut that one up man shes on the shelf with the rest of the imps  , i got all them from 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, NO 69, 70


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 5 2008, 11:27 PM~11271864
> *i couldnt cut that one up man shes on the shelf with the rest of the imps  , i got all them from 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68,  NO 69, 70
> *


i have a 69 wagon coming :biggrin:


----------



## base905

DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :0 

where did you get it?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 5 2008, 11:38 PM~11271917
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!    :0
> 
> where did you get it?
> *


well, when i get it, its coming from Mark aka Lowridermodles , who got it from Mini! :biggrin: Its in route to me as we speak. I hope to get it soon!  :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 6 2008, 12:13 AM~11272086
> *well, when i get it, its coming from Mark aka Lowridermodles , who got it from Mini! :biggrin:  Its in route to me as we speak. I hope to get it soon!    :biggrin:
> *




lucky!


----------



## customcoupe68

cool 68! id like to see what your gonna do with it!


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 6 2008, 07:42 AM~11272945
> *cool 68! id like to see what your gonna do with it!
> *




dont worry im gona show all my progress on this one so keep an eye out!
 

shes going to get some primer in about 15 minutes its most likely that it will be done by the weekend!

i'll post more pics later


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice work bro.


----------



## base905

:biggrin:  thanks homie


----------



## phat97yukon

loookin good


----------



## base905

...'


----------



## phat97yukon

sheit , ya cant even tell ya chopped it up


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 6 2008, 05:09 PM~11277761
> *sheit , ya cant even tell ya chopped it up
> *





shit son thats how i do! lol  ...................................

but really i was scared shitless that i was gona fuck it up but im happy with the work i did :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 6 2008, 08:16 PM~11279047
> *shit son thats how i do! lol   ...................................
> 
> but really i was scared shitless that i was gona fuck it up but im happy with the work i did  :biggrin:
> *




clearly!!!! awesome save man. looks perfect! take that from a dude who owns a REAL 68! nice work!


----------



## slammedon24s

Nice rides everybody. base905 I am interested in that ford f350 dually, if you still are interested in tradeing. I have been looking every where for one. Keith.


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by slammedon24s_@Aug 7 2008, 09:46 AM~11283736
> *Nice rides everybody. base905 I am interested in that ford f350 dually, if you still are interested in tradeing. I have been looking every where for one. Keith.
> *




sorry homie its already gone


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 7 2008, 11:04 AM~11283884
> *sorry homie its already gone
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 7 2008, 12:25 PM~11285099
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



haha dude your the only one that said you wanted it , then now that its yours (not mine anymore) everone is asking about

god damn!


----------



## base905

hey any cmbi guys have the purple decals from the 65 impala lowrider magazine kit?

hit me up


----------



## slammedon24s

To bad it is gone. Well i tried. If you find another one let me know.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by slammedon24s_@Aug 8 2008, 09:58 AM~11292764
> *To bad it is gone. Well i tried. If you find another one let me know.
> *


someone had one in their for sale topic. mabey lb808? i duno but it was 15.00


----------



## mademan

well homies! its been a long ass week!! workin my ass off, making money for a dipshit who dont appretiate it!

....so I walked into the office yesterday afternoon and said... hey... I just wanted to tell you all... that I F**king quit.
So I took the weekend off, before starting a new job monday! im heading out of town for a couple days to chill! catch yall latr!


----------



## phat97yukon

Nice, have a couple for me man !


----------



## base905

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Linc

hahaha! nice! have a good weekend Made! :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 9 2008, 02:05 PM~11301387
> *well homies! its been a long ass week!! workin my ass off, making money for a dipshit who dont appretiate it!
> 
> ....so I walked into the office yesterday afternoon and said... hey... I just wanted to tell you all... that I F**king quit.
> So I took the weekend off, before starting a new job monday! im heading out of town for a couple days to chill! catch yall latr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :biggrin: 

whats up guys srry i havent been building....havent had the time ...but im ready now sometime tommorow ima go get some paints and shit 4 the 64 impalas i have and im finishing up my green 49 merc some pics coming soon ......build look good up in here


----------



## phat97yukon

hey man, good to see your alive.... i dont think too many of us are buildin right now, all ive done is lay some paint on a couple of bodys and thats been about as far as ive gone....


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 10 2008, 12:40 PM~11306743
> *hey man, good to see your alive.... i dont think too many of us are buildin right now, all ive done is lay some paint on a couple of bodys and thats been about as far as ive gone....
> *


watchoo talbout foo! i built a merc! took me four or five months but i finished it! :biggrin: and i been working on various things here and there!  :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, ya but you got your 1:1 done also


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 10 2008, 01:07 PM~11306923
> *lol, ya but you got your 1:1 done also
> *


and working on a second 1:1!  :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 10 2008, 02:19 PM~11306986
> *and working on a second 1:1!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 10 2008, 03:01 PM~11307566
> *:0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 10 2008, 12:40 PM~11306743
> *hey man, good to see your alive.... i dont think too many of us are buildin right now, all ive done is lay some paint on a couple of bodys and thats been about as far as ive gone....
> *




yeah all you old mofo's , i been building! maybe not finishing them but im building them lol

just started another 63impala and im gona build a 69 super bee but turn it into a cornet for my uncle gota start that in a few days

so if any of you guys have the stock 70 cornet hood with the 2 scoops on it please hit me up!

:biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 10 2008, 04:16 PM~11307622
> *yeah all you old mofo's , i been building!  maybe not finishing them but im building them lol
> 
> just started another 63impala and im gona build a 69 super bee but turn it into a cornet for my uncle gota start that in a few days
> 
> so if any of you guys have the stock 70 cornet hood with the 2 scoops on it please hit me up!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i hear your building it like hagens from rollerz only ???? cant wait to see it


----------



## phatras

ive been.. umm.. looking at models.. yea..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 10 2008, 09:07 PM~11310752
> *ive been.. umm.. looking at models.. yea..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phat97yukon

im with you rick, been loookin at the stock pile in my house, and buyin em but not much for buildin get the itch to lay some paint on a body and thats bout it


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 10 2008, 09:00 PM~11310643
> *i hear your building it like hagens from rollerz only ???? cant wait to see it
> *


yeah man, im planning on it, if you got any pics of it please hit me up on msn and send them!, or do you know if hes on layitlow? cause if he is get him to pm me some pics!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 10 2008, 10:41 PM~11311221
> *yeah man, im planning on it,  if you got any pics of it please hit me up on msn and send them!, or do you know if hes on layitlow? cause if he is get him to pm me some pics!
> 
> 
> *


dude i got like 1 million but i need to find the cd i put it on ill look for it tommorow.....ill pm u :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 10 2008, 09:51 PM~11311369
> *dude i got like 1 million but i need to find the cd i put it on ill look for it tommorow.....ill pm u  :biggrin:
> *




COOL!, if i dont get enough pics of it them im prob not gona do it , but hopefuly peeps post mo pics!, im gona have to do another post in that thread cause its a couple pages back now 

but yeah when ever you find them just hit me up :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 10 2008, 10:57 PM~11311444
> *COOL!, if i dont get enough pics of it them im prob not gona do it , but hopefuly peeps post mo pics!, im gona have to do another post in that thread cause its a couple pages back now
> 
> but yeah when ever you find them just hit me up  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


k theres a lowrider pcinic this weeked let me no what u realy need from the car ill take pics if it ..


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## low86dime

Well i know that on here wires are were its at so i figured everyone would love this hahahaha


----------



## phat97yukon

nice one douggy


----------



## Linc

next on my list of things to do! :biggrin: 




































 :biggrin:


----------



## base905

damn linc! thoes are fuckin sick! :0 

finish thoes bad boys right away, i would!

care package has been sent out by the way!!


----------



## Linc

nice! thanks base!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

yeah dude any time!
:biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11318112
> *next on my list of things to do!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


linc, bustin out the wicked shit!! thats what I like to see!! I need to get on my hearse and wagon!!! youll probly finish before me, haha


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 11 2008, 03:01 PM~11318112
> *next on my list of things to do!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11318112
> *next on my list of things to do!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 SICK HOMIE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 11 2008, 09:01 PM~11318112
> *next on my list of things to do!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



man if you stick with the color combo you got,for both.......... there gonna be bad ass bro :


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2008, 09:58 PM~11330178
> *:0 SICK HOMIE
> *


thanks! they will be hopefully when im done! little paint, wheels and suspesion work, but for the most part, box stock! :biggrin: the black one has a broken window pillar and i dont have the piece to glue back in so i need to figure out how to fix it but other than that, its all good! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 12 2008, 02:06 AM~11321507
> *linc, bustin out the wicked shit!! thats what I like to see!! I need to get on my hearse and wagon!!! youll probly finish before me, haha
> *



doubt that .......,........ j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 10:02 PM~11330226
> *doubt that .......,........ j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 12 2008, 11:02 PM~11330221
> *thanks!  they will be hopefully when im done!  little paint, wheels and suspesion work, but for the most part, box stock! :biggrin:  the black one has a broken window pillar and i dont have the piece to glue back in so i need to figure out how to fix it but other than that, its all good! :biggrin:
> *


I put a piece of white .20 x .20 styrene in the box... should be there. if not, ill send you another little piece.


----------



## Linc

the whole window pillar is gone! thats piece was for the quarter window wasnt it?


----------



## Linc

just took a couple pics,
















i have to figure out how to fix this.


----------



## mademan

fack, that was all together when I sent it, it was just cracked.


----------



## Linc

haha! no worries bro! i just need to fix it! the peice isnt in the box or id glue it back together! shit happens man! no worries! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

another toy on the go!  :biggrin: 











:biggrin: 

49's! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nicccccce. love it!


----------



## Linc

steppin a bit outa my element with this one! haha! never built a 4x4 before! haha! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

no!!!!!! dont use that ugly truck!

use a chevy blazer or something lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 15 2008, 05:44 PM~11354772
> *no!!!!!! dont use that ugly truck!
> 
> use a chevy blazer  or something lol
> *


haha! i have my choice of quite a few trucks to build, but these hilux kits i have, have been here awhile so i figured, why not!? :biggrin:


----------



## base905

lol dude toss that ugly ass hilux body and put on a nice chevy truck or blazer on it , it'll be bad ass!!!



:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

man if i had a set of wheels like that i'd try and make something that that^^^


----------



## Linc

i have one of them chev kits too! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

couple chevs

















maybe a ford? :dunno: 











or something alittle differant! 





















:biggrin:


----------



## base905

:0  
that 80's chevy truck is sweeet!!!!!!! and so is the van!!!!!!


----------



## phatras

Linc.. those tires look way big for the hilux.. put them on a blazer... as for the astro.. i kinda like it with the big wheels..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 15 2008, 10:23 PM~11355468
> *Linc.. those tires look way big for the hilux.. put them on a blazer... as for the astro.. i kinda like it with the big wheels..
> *




X-2, there way to big for a mini truck. the van looks bad ass with those wheels!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 15 2008, 03:13 PM~11354972
> *couple chevs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a ford? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any of these homie :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 15 2008, 04:05 PM~11354140
> *another toy on the go!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 49's!  :biggrin:
> *


Fuk YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan

LINC if you have an extra hilux (lowrider version, doesnt matter which one) lmk I want one :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Wooooooooo !!!!! lol lift it fat chicks cant jump !!!! :biggrin:
Ps the astro van looks killer lifted , looks like a guy here in towns


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 16 2008, 02:39 PM~11360073
> *Wooooooooo !!!!! lol lift it fat chicks cant jump !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## base905

....


----------



## Linc

i wanna see more of this! get to work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 16 2008, 07:18 PM~11361558
> *i wanna see more of this! get to work!!! :biggrin:
> *



im gathering pictures of the real car , you know i'll post more pics as i go on!, hey man it might even be finished by the end of the week is i can get some good pics of the interior and shit like that

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

knowing the way you build, it might be done tomorrow night! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 16 2008, 07:25 PM~11361583
> *knowing the way you build, it might be done tomorrow night! lol! :biggrin:
> *




hahaha TRUE! , i'd be building it right now but i dont have any paint! ima get some tommorrow , i'll post pics then, hey bro you might be right and it might be finished tommorrow night! LOL


----------



## Linc

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

:biggrin: 


so what are you gona use them big wheels on? 

the chevy pickup?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 16 2008, 07:51 PM~11361683
> *:biggrin:
> so what are you gona use them big wheels on?
> 
> the chevy pickup?
> *


 :dunno: either the chev's or the bronco. i like the way they look on those trucks better.


----------



## base905

yeah same here

either way you'll make them big bitches look good on something!.......................................just dont put em on the hilux lol


----------



## Linc

lol, after a few people mentioned they might be too big, i took a look at it and the rest of the kits with them and decided not to do the lux that way.


----------



## mcloven

i would do the bronco


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 15 2008, 05:52 PM~11354829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man if i had a set of wheels like that i'd try and make something that that^^^
> 
> 
> *


Thats one bad mother fucker there. Got any more pics?


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 16 2008, 08:17 PM~11361841
> *Thats one bad mother fucker there. Got any more pics?
> *


nah its just something i found on google


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 16 2008, 09:23 PM~11361877
> *nah its just something i found on google
> *


Tisk tisk, im dissapointed in ya man.... ya had to google pics of big truck....... mine aint good enough :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 16 2008, 11:43 PM~11363082
> *Tisk tisk, im dissapointed in ya man.... ya had to google pics of big truck.......  mine aint good enough  :biggrin:
> *




shit sorry bro i forgot about your truck lol

man yours is good enough let me tall ya 
heres your theme song !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDY6bWT5oTM




 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 16 2008, 11:43 PM~11363082
> *Tisk tisk, im dissapointed in ya man.... ya had to google pics of big truck.......  mine aint good enough  :biggrin:
> *


post a pic of your truck here! i wanna see it! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfo9V3XFrk
here u go


----------



## mcloven

heres a idia


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 17 2008, 09:08 AM~11364095
> *post a pic of your truck here! i wanna see it! :biggrin:
> *



hey linc heres one of jordans sweet ride!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 17 2008, 10:30 AM~11364533
> *hey linc heres one of jordans sweet ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Jordan, do you still own that truck!? if so, im coming out your way for some fun!! :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

she's sittin out front ! lol wanna buy it ? 10 inch lift all suspention new 40 inch TSL's on it duel flowmaster super 44's with headers n dumps nice n loud


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 17 2008, 12:40 PM~11365246
> *she's sittin out front ! lol wanna buy it ? 10 inch lift all suspention new 40 inch TSL's on it
> *


haha! dude, i live and breath lowriding! nice truck though! ive only ever been wheelin once! it was fun though! I want to go again! I have never myself even owned a 4x4! haha! most everything i have owned has been lowered!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

its a blast, i love em low i love em lifted its just great bein able to get away and go where no one usualy goes but like anything else it costs alot of $$$$


----------



## phat97yukon

one day i will do up a low low of some sort, i may be givin up the 4x4 for a 400Hp S/c mustang, But its a ford :S


----------



## Linc

i have a buddy with a crasy blaser! it has rockwells in it and 53's!! full custom everything! narrowed nose, shortened back end, has 3 seats all racing buckets. the headers are flipped upside down and coming out the front fenders pointed up! haha! thing is nuts! duel transfercase, big block, drive line disc brakes... this thing is insane! id like to go for a rip in that when its done! haha!


----------



## phat97yukon

man you will have to get me some pics of that !!! 
i gotta buddy with a s10 thats gettin pretty close to that, puts a new term to mini truckin


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 17 2008, 01:49 PM~11365303
> *one day i will do up a low low of some sort, i may be givin up the 4x4 for a 400Hp S/c mustang, But its a ford :S
> *


screw that.. make the truck a 500hp fire breathing monster.. my father in law has one like yours but he has a monster 454 in there. He has had two mustangs to though..lol.. a 01 bullet and 06 GT.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 17 2008, 12:52 PM~11365322
> *man you will have to get me some pics of that !!!
> i gotta buddy with a s10 thats gettin pretty close to that, puts a new term to mini truckin
> *


i will find the web addy he has it posted in and post a link! or i will get him to send me pics! haha! its out in the middle of nowhere right now! haha! it takes about 6-8 hours or so just to get there where the truck is! haha!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 17 2008, 01:52 PM~11365323
> *screw that.. make the truck a 500hp fire breathing monster.. my father in law has one like yours but he has a monster 454 in there. He has had two mustangs to though..lol.. a 01 bullet and 06 GT.
> *


Ive been tryin to blow this motor up to drop in a nice big HP motor, but it doesnt wanna blow, ive held it at 7000RPM in a hole, stock 350's shouldnt hold up to that with like 300K on it, bitch always fires right up, just puffs a lil now :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime

yup i dont know how ure motor hasnt blown yet.... i wanna go wheelin


----------



## phat97yukon

Yup so do i, just too lazy to fix it....


----------



## Linc

Base, i got the envalope today!!! thanks again bro!


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## phat97yukon

dude that came out freaken sweeet


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 20 2008, 10:23 PM~11399288
> *dude that came out freaken sweeet
> *



dude it looks like SHIT in the pic!!!!

it looks way better in preson im thinkin about getting on of thoes die-cast off road trucks and use the wheels for this blazer

im gona take some pics outside tomorrow hope they turn out better!


----------



## Linc

that looks good! now i wanna build mine! but with some 49's! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 20 2008, 10:39 PM~11399466
> *that looks good!  now i wanna build mine! but with some 49's!  :biggrin:
> *




whore! :biggrin: i need some for mine!

i gota go out and find them jada diecast's with the big wheels on them to make this thing look a little better


----------



## Linc

> whore! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: what!? :biggrin:


----------



## base905

name calling makes the jealousy go away 

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 20 2008, 10:48 PM~11399548
> *name calling makes the jealousy go away
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now get back to building thats imp and the other one you showed me!!  :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 20 2008, 10:50 PM~11399570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> now get back to building thats imp and the other one you showed me!!   :biggrin:
> *



i forgot about them for a few days but hey i painted up the interior for the green imp tonight! and i got that caddy in primer, i'll post some pics tommorrow when the camera's batteries are charged up!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 20 2008, 10:56 PM~11399611
> *i forgot about them for a few days but hey i painted up the interior for the green imp tonight! and i got that caddy in primer, i'll post some pics tommorrow when the camera's batteries are charged up!
> *


getting close to the end of the week! :0


----------



## base905

......


----------



## Linc

what did you use to get the gold plated look on the grille?


----------



## base905

just gold paint marker i got from a dollar store


----------



## Linc

do you have to go over it a few times to get it darker?


----------



## base905

yeah a couple times to cover up the streak marks and what not


----------



## base905

....


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 21 2008, 05:35 PM~11405430
> *heres a couple new pics
> interior is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty close i guess
> 
> 
> *





very close!! looks great!


----------



## phat97yukon

pimpin


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Nice. I'm lovin the green.


----------



## Linc

Looks rad! great job base!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## base905

thanks fools!


im tryin!
:biggrin:   uffin:


----------



## mademan

whatsup guys? I havent been around for a week. started a new job monday, and have put in 50 hours in the last 4 days. I have weekends off now though, so hopefully I will get to do some building on the weekends.


anyone waiting for packages from me, they wil go out tuesday, when I get paid!


----------



## base905

......


----------



## phat97yukon

those are some pretty cool pics of the blazer !


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 23 2008, 10:09 PM~11422241
> *those are some pretty cool pics of the blazer !
> *




nothing like playin with the models in some rocks eh LOL


 :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime

crappy pic ill need to get a better camera but you get the point.. finished caddy


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Aug 26 2008, 10:34 AM~11441647
> *crappy pic ill need to get a better camera but you get the point.. finished caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice lac!!


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## low86dime

cell phone pics of the Lac


----------



## base905

.........:


----------



## phat97yukon

nice, that my old one ?


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 28 2008, 09:52 PM~11467558
> *nice, that my old one ?
> *



you better belive it!  

the other one is all cut up and its painted black now!! i gota finish that one day

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 26 2008, 11:16 PM~11448923
> *^^lookin good homie! ^^
> heres something i got from waco ( thanks homie)
> i painted it up as soon as i got it!
> 
> 1975 olds cutlass uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs the trim and everything, interior is white, this is not gona be a lowrider its gona be stock with the oldsmobile rally rims
> 
> i'll post pics of when its done soon
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

atlest they are gettin built !


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 28 2008, 09:56 PM~11467623
> *atlest they are gettin built !
> *




yeah eh, i was about to give up on the one i cut up, but my dad told me not cause it was cool, i'll get a second wind one day and finish it up


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 28 2008, 09:56 PM~11467612
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *





:cheesy: :biggrin:  :werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homies up north putting it down


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 29 2008, 12:24 AM~11468023
> *damn homies up north putting it down
> *


x2 !!!!!
love the rivi base you really got the oldschool look to it !!!!
I would love to have that in my driveway.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 29 2008, 01:24 AM~11468023
> *damn homies up north putting it down
> *



X-3 :biggrin: cats have been hittin the bench hard up north! 

nice work fellas!


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 28 2008, 09:47 PM~11467471
> *^^^^lookin dope man!!!^^^^
> 
> heres my Riviera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i drilled the back of the rim to far and it went right through, but it looks cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gives it that old school daily driver look!
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Where did you get those supremes???


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Aug 29 2008, 10:35 AM~11471161
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Where did you get those supremes???
> *





70 impala kit


----------



## base905

.......


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11520939
> * cutlass fest!
> 
> my cutlass models
> hey jordan you hatin'? lol
> 66, 69, 70, 73
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey linc thanks again for the olds rally rims!!!
> 
> *




Nice.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 4 2008, 06:23 PM~11520939
> * cutlass fest!
> 
> my cutlass models
> hey jordan you hatin'? lol
> 66, 69, 70, 73
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey linc thanks again for the olds rally rims!!!
> 
> *


WOW!! looking good! glad you could use the wheels! keep up the great work !!! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 4 2008, 07:09 PM~11521309
> *WOW!!  looking good!  glad you could use the wheels!  keep up the great work !!! :biggrin:
> *




thanks bro, im glad you had the wheels lol
now i need some more oldsmobiles for my colletion! 

 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

lol that 70 and 73 are crap man, you dont want those.... feel free to ship em to me... JK loooks good man


----------



## spikekid999

now you need a resin cutty


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11522492
> *now you need a resin cutty
> *



nahh im not a fan of the 80's cutlass's 
i only like the 60's and 70's ones :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## Project59

*ALL MEMBERS WITH MSN!!!! *
You need to PM me A.S.A.P. There is going to be some changes with-in the club and WE WANT everyones opinions and thoughts... 
What I need you to PM me is an avalible time on either a weeknight (Say after work or later) or a weekend where you can be present for an MSN Confrence... 

*IF YOU DO NOT HAVE MSN LET ME KNOW AS ALL MEMBERS OPINIONS ARE VALUED BUT WILL BE OVER LOOKED IF YOU DON'T ATTEND OR SPEAK UP! *


----------



## phatras

TTT..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 14 2008, 02:14 AM~11597407
> *ALL MEMBERS WITH MSN!!!!
> You need to PM me A.S.A.P. There is going to be some changes with-in the club and WE WANT everyones opinions and thoughts...
> What I need you to PM me is an avalible time on either a weeknight (Say after work or later) or a weekend where you can be present for an MSN Confrence...
> 
> IF YOU DO NOT HAVE MSN LET ME KNOW AS ALL MEMBERS OPINIONS ARE VALUED BUT WILL BE OVER LOOKED IF YOU DON'T ATTEND OR SPEAK UP!
> *


What about Yahoo IM ! Will it hold a con, Meeting or does only MSN handle this set up !


----------



## Project59

Not to sure!! I only use MSN.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 4 2008, 06:07 PM~11522511
> *nahh im not a fan of the 80's cutlass's
> i only like the 60's and 70's ones :thumbsup:
> *


u gotta make one of these then


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 01:23 AM~11604471
> *u gotta make one of these then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i did bro its stock , its at the top of the page


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 14 2008, 12:14 AM~11597407
> *ALL MEMBERS WITH MSN!!!!
> You need to PM me A.S.A.P. There is going to be some changes with-in the club and WE WANT everyones opinions and thoughts...
> What I need you to PM me is an avalible time on either a weeknight (Say after work or later) or a weekend where you can be present for an MSN Confrence...
> 
> IF YOU DO NOT HAVE MSN LET ME KNOW AS ALL MEMBERS OPINIONS ARE VALUED BUT WILL BE OVER LOOKED IF YOU DON'T ATTEND OR SPEAK UP!
> *


so has this happened yet? if so, what happened!? :dunno:


----------



## phatras

nope nothing yet.. pm tjay and tell him if and when you might be able to get together for it.. We want as many people together for it..


----------



## phat97yukon

comon guys, this is the future of CMBI, lets maker good !!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 15 2008, 08:51 AM~11606985
> *i did bro its stock , its at the top of the page
> *


i meant the roof homie


----------



## spikekid999

77 monte roof??


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 17 2008, 10:16 PM~11632212
> *nope nothing yet.. pm tjay and tell him if and when you might be able to get together for it.. We want as many people together for it..
> *


i already did, but havent heard anything about this yet.


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2008, 10:28 PM~11632333
> *i meant the roof homie
> *



yeah i was gona do it, but i didnt wanna mess it up cause mine wouldnt come out as clean as yours lol


----------



## low86dime

got some new kits to toy around with :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Your welcome DOUG !

wait for the haters, once i get pics of the other half of the stuff that i ended up keepin... :biggrin:


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what brand and kind of paint is on that 62?


----------



## base905

the pink was shity krylon

and the blue is a brand called Near Match got it at a canadian tire store up here, its the only brand i use on cars really and the clear is dupli-color


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is it can?


----------



## base905

yeah bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Sweet i want some...lol looks kinda like dodges color, "intense blue pearl". thats the color i want my 1:1 to be....

and since i have a 66 model, i want that color since its pretty much a dead on match..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is a freakin sick color aint it!


----------



## base905

.....


----------



## phat97yukon

well here is my score from the weekend..... I know yall are goin to be hatin !!! :biggrin: 










Enjoy, cuz i know i will be


----------



## Project59

Give up the L.A.P.D. Camaro!!! *GIVE IT UP*!!!! :rant: :yes: :werd:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 24 2008, 12:48 AM~11682237
> *well here is my score from the weekend..... I know yall are goin to be hatin !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy, cuz i know i will be
> *




i could use that bronco.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, i dont think its goin anywhere, ive been wantin on to make a 1:1 of my buddys old one on 38's


----------



## Project59

CoughCoughCamaro/LincolnCough!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

yo yo yo

whats everyone building?

conference thurdays?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 24 2008, 11:40 PM~11693136
> * yo yo yo
> 
> whats everyone building?
> 
> conference thurdays?
> *


check the randum model topic... see what im building.


----------



## base905

......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

OH YEAH im goin to get some o that...


----------



## low86dime

Lookin bad ass matt


----------



## phat97yukon

soooo sittin around tonight, i had a good thought..... with the new testors pink what would the CMBI guys think off all buildin a pink model for a cure... 

everyone builds a pink model, in return we can auction them off and donate the money to breast cancer, doesnt need to have loads of money into them but thought it would be a pretty cool group thing to do, and it goes to a good cause.. Pm me guys and let me know what you all think, maybe when we have we can have a lil confence about it this comin week..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think all of LIL model section should do it, more money


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Oct 4 2008, 10:02 PM~11780621
> *Lookin bad ass matt
> *



thanks bro............post yours!


----------



## base905

....


----------



## phat97yukon

so started my 67 imp ss yesterday, and 24 hours later got it done... lol once in a while i finish somthing..... just need to put on the wipers and figure if i want 2/3 spoke knock off's or hex's.... 
Color is the new testors purple... the pics dont show how sweeet the color is...


----------



## Pokey

Lovin the '67! What paint/color is that?


----------



## phat97yukon

the new purple testors 1 coat


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 4 2008, 11:39 PM~11781317
> *the new purple testors 1 coat
> *


Looks good!

I still need to pick up some of that new paint.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 5 2008, 12:42 AM~11781340
> *Looks good!
> 
> I still need to pick up some of that new paint.
> *


  good stuff


----------



## cruzinlow

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## low86dime

Some of the latest projects

70 Monte "Tough Enough To Build Pink"

















99 Chevy 









67 Chevelle Prostreet


----------



## PINK86REGAL

the pink monte looks nice as fuck!!!


----------



## Linc

> Some of the latest projects
> 
> 70 Monte "Tough Enough To Build Pink"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this pink color!!! is it the testors?! :cheesy:


----------



## low86dime

Yup its the new testors pink... its sweet.. then 99 chevy is also the new "emerald green" and the chevelle is also the darker of the 2 new blue's


----------



## phatras

damn I knew I should have ordered the green.. I got the pink, both blues, root beer, purple, graphite and something else but pictured the green being alot lighter.. Damn guess ill have to order that soon to.. LOL..


----------



## base905

...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2008, 07:46 AM~11781357
> *  good stuff
> *


the pink monte looks nice as fuck!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by base905_@Oct 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11939352
> *i got bored the other day so i took some pics of my impalas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a couple other rides done i will post later im just charging up my camera
> *


This is a great colection Nice man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

thanks homie  

im gona have some new pics in a few mins


----------



## base905




----------



## base905




----------



## kykustoms

good lookin rides in here i like the pink monte


----------



## base905




----------



## Linc

man, i want that pink paint!!! what color is it and who makes it!?


----------



## base905

its from testors its the new one coat lacquers and its called

Electric Pink


its dope as fuck!, i have done 2 cars in it already


----------



## phat97yukon

damn !


----------



## josh 78

Cars Looking Real good man.........I like the 65,s :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesonoma

Hey Remember me.. Probally been a year since my last build.. 
When thru some personal shit.. but anyways long story... 
Dusted off the kits, tools, cleaned the brushes ... and jumped back into it..

First build in over a year.. feeling a little rusty.. but I am happy.. with it


----------



## bluesonoma

Took me a long time to read thru all the posts and get caught back up... on things.. Nice work everyone.. I was happy to see everyone was still throwin out some kick ass builds..


----------



## josh 78

Yeah looks good man..........


----------



## MKD904

Welcome back...keep it up


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

YOU PAINTED THE RIVI WITH THE CHASSIES ON HUH


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Oct 31 2008, 12:04 PM~12025616
> *Took me a long time to read thru all the posts and get caught back up... on things.. Nice work everyone.. I was happy to see everyone was still throwin out some kick ass builds..
> *


Welcome back mang ! long time no see


----------



## twinn




----------



## C.M.B.I.

Looking good guy's!!! Keep it up.. Nice to see you again Blue. Looking sharp man!


----------



## Linc

I finaly finished one! haven't done much this year but still done some! i know, needs blackwashed grille, will do it this weekend possibly but i was happy i finaly assembled something in a few months!
1970 buick wildcat!


----------



## Project59

Look's good bro!!! I got that D-50 here for you to start putting in on... I guess I should get off my ass and we should head out for a drink sometime soon huh!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 11 2008, 01:03 AM~12121852
> *Look's good bro!!! I got that D-50 here for you to start putting in on... I guess I should get off my ass and we should head out for a drink sometime soon huh!
> *


haha! yeah! i been super busy with family stuff and workin 2 jobs ut i can squeeze in a few beer!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

ok linc.................... looks good bro  im a sucker for color matched spokes man! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 01:06 AM~12121861
> *ok linc.................... looks good bro   im a sucker for color matched spokes man! :biggrin:
> *


theres nothin better than a set of 13's!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 11 2008, 04:08 AM~12121867
> *theres nothin better than a set of 13's!    :biggrin:
> *




haha i know................. but i have to do it! i need one in my collection  just one........ maybe 2 :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

man those new testors colors look good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope my lhs gets them in soon. cant wait to see how the rootbeer looks.

nice work !!! C.M.B.I. 's lookin good !!!


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## phat97yukon

i guess i should snap a couple pics of my last build before i move , nothin special just a snaptite 77 monte that i kept here for somthing to do seein as ive packed all my models up and have them stored for now... hehehehe, 9 huge box's packed tight of kits, and i still proboly have another box or 2 to fill up, i will have to get pics of all the good's once they are unplacked


----------



## PiMp0r

would love to be a member !
im from Montreal quebec
im in the middle of building a 63 impy 2d HT
crome undie/engine 
2 tone paints
will post some progress pics


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 18 2008, 05:09 AM~12188614
> *would love to be a member !
> im from Montreal quebec
> im in the middle of building a 63 impy 2d HT
> crome undie/engine
> 2 tone paints
> will post some progress pics
> *


post up some pics when you get time! I dont think we have anyone from QC yet!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 18 2008, 03:09 AM~12188614
> *would love to be a member !
> im from Montreal quebec
> im in the middle of building a 63 impy 2d HT
> crome undie/engine
> 2 tone paints
> will post some progress pics
> *


We are always looking for new talent to join us... Please post pics of what you are working on!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 11 2008, 02:06 AM~12122045
> *man those new testors colors look good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I hope my lhs gets them in soon. cant wait to see how the rootbeer looks.
> 
> nice work !!! C.M.B.I. 's lookin good !!!
> *


Speaking of new members!!!! When do you plan on flying our flag??


----------



## mademan

heres somethign im working on...


----------



## Waco

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mademan

and these

































:biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Yo Made u need to send me a Caddy bro! :biggrin: We'll werk it out!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 02:34 PM~12192155
> *Yo Made u need to send me a Caddy bro! :biggrin:  We'll werk it out!
> *


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 18 2008, 04:33 PM~12192144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a bigbody 4door?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 18 2008, 09:19 PM~12196058
> *how much for a bigbody 4door?
> *


mine arent for sale. sorry., talk to the homies Twinn, or Betoscustoms!


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2008, 01:09 AM~12197392
> *mine arent for sale. sorry., talk to the homies Twinn, or Betoscustoms!
> *


hehe
yeah i know they sell some
just wanted to support the "local" scene if u where casting some 
edited the typo


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 18 2008, 11:42 PM~12197768
> *hehe
> yeah i know they sell some
> just wanted to support the "local" seen if u where casting some
> *


I was offered the mold... but funds are sketchy right now. Got sick of working for assholes, so I quit and am working on my own, tryin to get things off the ground.


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2008, 01:44 AM~12197782
> *I was offered the mold... but funds are sketchy right now. Got sick of working for assholes, so I quit and am working on my own, tryin to get things off the ground.
> *


hehe
as for work im good on that one
hehe
chill at work and im on night shifts for now so even more quiet

are there any ready done molds?
if so where can i buy them


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 19 2008, 04:19 AM~12196058
> *
> *


So Much work for you.....Lol :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 19 2008, 07:54 AM~12199008
> *So Much work for you.....Lol  :biggrin:
> *


yeah its nice working night shift pretty relax
work on my models and chill for 8 hrs rape lil 
 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 18 2008, 10:44 PM~12197782
> *I was offered the mold... but funds are sketchy right now. Got sick of working for assholes, so I quit and am working on my own, tryin to get things off the ground.
> *


Good luck on that Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 18 2008, 02:27 PM~12192085
> *Speaking of new members!!!! When do you plan on flying our flag??
> *


----------



## low86dime

introducing project: Shaved Pink :biggrin: 

needs another coat of paint but you get the idea


----------



## Project59

thats fuckin hawt!!! :0


----------



## phat97yukon

yup doug, good call eh.. looookin good


----------



## bluesonoma

nice job


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dam i needa order that color .the new pink from testors huh?


----------



## lowridermodels

WAYYY CLEAN ON THAT FORD RITE THURR!


----------



## phatras

So i was asked to show off my builds and since I never put them up in here figured I could do it now..

Geo Storm built around 1999

















Honda INtegra built around 2000

















Saleen built around 2001

















4 door blazer built around 2000

















Dakota built around 2002 for My buddy Scott Mayhemkustomz on here


----------



## phatras

2 door Blazer built around 2004

































Highrider Hilux built around 2005









MINI built 2006

































Jeep built 2006

















Blazer 2 door built 2006

























Hilux built 2007

























shop truck built 2007

























Thats about it for builts.. Havent been able to get to the bench to work on much lately.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 21 2008, 02:30 PM~12221784
> *So i was asked to show off my builds and since I never put them up in here figured I could do it now..
> 
> Geo Storm built around 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honda INtegra built around 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saleen built around 2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 door blazer built around 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dakota built around 2002 for My buddy Scott Mayhemkustomz on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rides rick, did i see a couple MI plates in there? gotta represent this SHITTY state we live in
:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

LOVE THE SHOP TRUCK AND THE MINI!!!

selling either?


----------



## phatras

Yup there all MI plates..Well except the Geo.. That has a TN plate on it.. Where in MI are you? You coming to the Detroit NNL on Sunday??


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 21 2008, 02:39 PM~12221854
> *Yup there all MI plates..Well except the Geo.. That has a TN plate on it.. Where in MI are you? You coming to the Detroit NNL on Sunday??
> *


jackson, and nope, unfortunatly i gotta work


----------



## airbrushmaster

SICK RIDES PHATS NOW THEY ARE STUNNED CALLED OUT AND STUNNED


----------



## phat97yukon

hey rick, any of those kits ya dont want you can ship em up north to me, they will look killer in my new livin room


----------



## phatras

Heres a few more of the MI PLates..
Why you drouling









I hate bumps









Slammed


















You got ate up









My only non MI plate
Got air


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

phatras, u get my pm?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 21 2008, 08:21 PM~12224629
> *Heres a few more of the MI PLates..
> Why you drouling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate bumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slammed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got ate up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only non MI plate
> Got air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are the dimensions on those, i wanna print some of my own out


----------



## phat97yukon

that mini is still one of the sickest lil rides around !!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

So i should be here packin my crap gettin ready for the big move... But where the hell is the fun in that... wouldnt ya rather be choppin up some plastic insted... so after gettin a lil insperation over on LDC checkin out texasfunks lil build right now it made me dig threw my stock pile of chevy truck kits, pretty much all that i have left here of my model stuff that isnt bein stored right now.. Grab the saw and had a lil fun amazed my self to got everything bang on first shot all glued perfect for me, the only place that i needed any putty in it was a lil dimple in the roof of it....

Well enough with the yappin, here is the newest addition to my 88 to 98 chevy's to join the ranks of the SS-calade , copperhead road the 454 SC-SS, and my other ive been workin on a xtend cab stepside 454 SS the truck they never built but shoulda......

here is my crew cab doolie. Oh ya the cowl hood was built also.. the 69 nova kit is a good doner for one of those :biggrin: 









Ive gotta picture in my head how it will look when done


----------



## dade county

hey guys were is crusin low ,i havent seen him in a good while


----------



## phat97yukon

he's still around, he pops on once in awhile


----------



## Project59

Well everyone is talking so highly about this new Testors One Coat Eletric Pink!!! So I had to lay it down!!!!  


















Cruizin is still floating from time to time!!! I think he just recently moved and hasn't gotten internet yet or something!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, your welcome tjay !


----------



## dade county

ok thanks guys ,i had wanted his expert opinion,on a foam job i did ,no disrespect to you folks intended


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 23 2008, 08:26 PM~12238075
> *Well everyone is talking so highly about this new Testors One Coat Eletric Pink!!! So I had to lay it down!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruizin is still floating from time to time!!! I think he just recently moved and hasn't gotten internet yet or something!!!
> *


 :0 SICK HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 23 2008, 04:26 PM~12238075
> *Well everyone is talking so highly about this new Testors One Coat Eletric Pink!!! So I had to lay it down!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruizin is still floating from time to time!!! I think he just recently moved and hasn't gotten internet yet or something!!!
> *


pretty


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 23 2008, 02:00 PM~12236122
> *So i should be here packin my crap gettin ready for the big move... But where the hell is the fun in that... wouldnt ya rather be choppin up some plastic insted... so after gettin a lil insperation over on LDC checkin out texasfunks lil build right now it made me dig threw my stock pile of chevy truck kits, pretty much all that i have left here of my model stuff that isnt bein stored right now.. Grab the saw and had a lil fun amazed my self to got everything bang on first shot all glued perfect for me, the only place that i needed any putty in it was a lil dimple in the roof of it....
> 
> Well enough with the yappin, here is the newest addition to my 88 to 98 chevy's to join the ranks of the SS-calade , copperhead road the 454 SC-SS,  and my other ive been workin on a xtend cab stepside 454 SS the truck they never built but shoulda......
> 
> here is my crew cab doolie. Oh ya the cowl hood was built also.. the 69 nova kit is a good doner for one of those  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive gotta picture in my head how it will look when done
> *


any progress on this one!? :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

its all primed, got the front bumper all shaved, built me some doolie wheels from the 3 spoke slant rims from a hilux kit... now im stuck till i move cuz the kits i need to finish it are all packed and stored till im done with moving.... would love to get some paint on it tho, thinkin a nice in your freakin face orange


----------



## phat97yukon

A couple more pics to drool over :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> 2 door Blazer built around 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rick you gotta let me know how you did the sub box in the back of this


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 30 2008, 04:37 PM~12295229
> *A couple more pics to drool over  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good so far, wish i could pull that off, but i'm afraid of hackin the hell out of it and not bein able to fix it :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

it was a really easy chop, just use a good thin saw and mask off your lines good n take your time.... Dont be affraid to chop somthing up, you will never find out what kinda skills ya have


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 30 2008, 04:45 PM~12295263
> *it was a really easy chop, just use a good thin saw and mask off your lines good n take your time.... Dont be affraid to chop somthing up, you will never find out what kinda skills ya have
> *


yeah, but i'd rather hack at something i can get a dime a dozen, that way if i do screw it up, i can replace it easily.btw, where'd you get them rims, those would look good on my 454ss


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2008, 04:08 PM~12295374
> *yeah, but i'd rather hack at something i can get a dime a dozen, that way if i do screw it up, i can replace it easily.btw, where'd you get them rims, those would look good on my 454ss
> *



lol, the rims are from a hilux kit


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 30 2008, 05:10 PM~12295388
> *lol, the rims are from a hilux kit
> *


AHH, i thought they looked familiar, guess i'll have to keep an eye out on ebay for that truck then.


----------



## phat97yukon

So id like to welcome a new member to the Aces'N'Eights (Jeremy)

LOL now get some builds on the go man and start postin em :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime

Welcome to the club nice to see more albertan's in the club :biggrin: 

Dougler


----------



## Linc

welcome aboard!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for the welcome guys.
I'll start posting pics of the "Reflector Collector"once I tear in to it a little more.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Here's what I got done so far.(Before)








(After)
I cut the inner fenderwells out to clear the big rig rims once I find some.


----------



## phatras

> 2 door Blazer built around 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rick you gotta let me know how you did the sub box in the back of this
> 
> 
> 
> Mad skill man.. LMAO.. I took index cards and started cutting and laying out the design I wanted. I taped the cards together untill I got what I wanted.. I labeled each piece and took it all apart. I used the cards for templates to cut it out of sheet styrene. Glue it up. Smoothed it out a bit and flocked it..
Click to expand...


----------



## phatras

Oh yea.. Welcome newb..I checked out some of your builds.. Good looking stuff..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx phatras.
Here is a little more on the collector.I've filled in all the unwanted holes in the cab.


----------



## phat97yukon

i cant wait till i getta start playin with my ford dooolie


----------



## Project59

*Welcome Jeremy!* (Aces'N'Eights) Glad to have you aboard with us.... Any problems you may aquire don't hesatate give myself (T-jay), Phatras (Rick) or phat97yukon (Jordan) a pm... We will try and help you out any way we can..


----------



## bluesonoma

Welcome...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx a lot homies.I'll definitely let you guyz know if I do.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 2 2008, 01:27 AM~12308772
> *Mad skill man.. LMAO.. I took index cards and started cutting and laying out the design I wanted. I taped the cards together untill I got what I wanted.. I labeled each piece and took it all apart. I used the cards for templates to cut it out of sheet styrene. Glue it up. Smoothed it out a bit and flocked it..
> *




:biggrin: :0 ima try that shit........................... thanks rick


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 1 2008, 11:27 PM~12308772
> *Mad skill man.. LMAO.. I took index cards and started cutting and laying out the design I wanted. I taped the cards together untill I got what I wanted.. I labeled each piece and took it all apart. I used the cards for templates to cut it out of sheet styrene. Glue it up. Smoothed it out a bit and flocked it..
> *



lol, rick you gotta get outta the house more :biggrin: or quit sniffin the paint n glue... JK man, wicked idea


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Here is some more progress on my dually.I got the driverside somewaht smoothed.








The cowl is also done.








Just started on the passenger side.


----------



## Project59

I don't have an in-door paint booth (yet) But I will paint as soon as I can..   


























And of course!! The Mock-Ups.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 6 2008, 07:31 PM~12355716
> *I don't have an in-door paint booth (yet) But I will paint as soon as I can..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course!! The Mock-Ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that. that bitch look as if it would be fast as hell! i hope more pics come soon!?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i really like the color + it looks real nice


----------



## Project59

Pics will come as progress comes!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

ok!ok! so whats going under the hood? it batter be bad and how did u find that kit i wont one so i can show u what 2 do what it lol...?


----------



## Project59

I got plans for under the hood!!!!  The kit was a gift from some lucky fucker that found it on a flook shot.. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Messing around!! I have secret Idea's for under the hood but thought I might aswell mock around with the stock box motor!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 6 2008, 09:06 PM~12355998
> *I got plans for under the hood!!!!   The kit was a gift from some lucky fucker that found it on a flook shot..  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

Looks sick man, im kickin my self in the ass for shippin it out now... Ohhh well i still gotta couple other bad ass prostreets in my stash.


----------



## phat97yukon

so today insted of packin i made a trip to the hobby store to pick up some paint to ship out to BC for tjay..... figued hell take a look on the shelfs always have too :biggrin: than BAM a big ol block of cheese jumped out at me and damn it i just had to buy it.....










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

^^ ive wanted one of those for a long ass time!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, sooo have I... i spent a pretty penny on it too


----------



## Project59

Here's a deal! I'll send the Camaro back and you send me that block of cheese.. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

send me that block of cheese and ill pattern it out!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Tjay,the Camaros lookin' good.
Jordan,what shop did you pick that up at?
I've got a little progress to report on the "Reflector Collector."The cab is finally smoothed out.








The box panels are also shaved now.








Now I have to figure out what to do with the tailgate.Any ideas would help greatly.


----------



## phat97yukon

i scored it at chinnook hobby over on Mcleod trail, found out a few weeks ago them bastards have a wearhouse full of old goodies, and a couple times a month they bring in a bunch of old goodies, that i seem to be a sucker to buy... along with the milk truck, i scored a 89 supra kit that i needed to build my 2 old ones *RIP*, than a couple weeks ago scored out on the 1/20 lindberg nissan doolie :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thats by the Chinook Mall right? I might have to check that out this summer.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 9 2008, 12:09 AM~12375751
> *i scored it at chinnook hobby over on Mcleod trail, found out a few weeks ago them bastards have a wearhouse full of old goodies, and a couple times a month they bring in a bunch of old goodies, that i seem to be a sucker to buy... along with the milk truck, i scored a 89 supra kit that i needed to build my 2 old ones *RIP*, than a couple weeks ago scored out on the 1/20 lindberg nissan doolie  :biggrin:
> *


lm if they have any caddy stuff.


----------



## phat97yukon

all they have for caddys is them hoppers... lol i do keep a eye out for my boyz


----------



## phatras

hey whens our next chat going to be so I can be sure im online.. I dont sign on the messengers much anymore.. Let me know..


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 9 2008, 10:56 PM~12385554
> *hey whens our next chat going to be so I can be sure im online.. I dont sign on the messengers much anymore.. Let me know..
> *


Not to sure mang, tjay is workin nights, i may not have internet for a few days after this weekend


----------



## phat97yukon

So boys.... this is my last night on the PC for only a few days hopefuly .... Got the keys to the new house today, and movin day is tommorrow in the lovely snow storm that started at 11am this morn almost right when i recived my keys.... ARGH what a kick in the nuts... all week its been above 0, now its supose to be -25 with high windchills and more snow to go with the foot that we already got today..... Hopefuly i will gettin pics of all my model crap ASAP now that i will have my own lil den for it all :biggrin: ...

Later guys !! lol lets see some builds by the time im back


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

um Canada is cold huh lmao dam homie talk about frigged weather


----------



## low86dime

im with stupid.... talk to everyone when i get my own PC at the new place,lookin forward to seeing some sick builds when i get a chance to come back on :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Dec 13 2008, 03:12 AM~12419062
> *im with stupid.... talk to everyone when i get my own PC at the new place,lookin forward to seeing some sick builds when i get a chance to come back on  :biggrin:
> *


get your self some builds by the time ya get back on ! lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

YOU TWO FAMILY ??


----------



## Project59

Yup!!!!! low86dime is phat97yukon's kid!!!! Canada really is not that much different then the States weather wise!!! with the exception we measure our temperture in celcius degree's while you measure yours by ferenhite << or what ever!!! :biggrin: 

Ace's yes chinook hobby is down the street from the mall!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx Tjay.
Got a little bit done on the collector.I'm offically past the point of no return with the bed of the truck.








The handle on the tailgate has been filled in and the rest has been smoothed.








I'm thinking of frenching the plate into the tailgate.What do you guys think?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:nosad: dont french it, do something different with it or dont have one.. why i say that is because EVERYONE frenches theirs into it, its gotten boring


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for your input.I've found a possible idea for mounting the plate.








Let me know what you think.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 14 2008, 01:46 PM~12427003
> *Thanx for your input.I've found a possible idea for mounting the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> *


that'd be sweet, but depending on the theme of the truck the web design may not work for it, but i'm sure you'll figure something out


----------



## SlammdSonoma

either that or ... 2 options

french it into the rear window....

one that slides up/down from the tailgate....


----------



## phat97yukon

Damn its been a hard couple days with no LIL , but we are back in biz now... rockin it out in the new house.....


----------



## Project59

Not to brag or anything coughcoughMikecough but I scored this for $1 at a local store today!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

I want!!!

how much? lmao

I want the motor!! its got the 365 in it.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dam a dollar wtf


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Sweet score Tjay.I wish I could find deals like that around here.


----------



## lowridermodels

GREAT SCORE


----------



## Project59

I know!!! I was stoked when I seen what the kit actually sells for!!! I knew I was getting a steal but didn't know I should be looking over my shoulder for the police!!! lol

As suspected the stock rims that came with the kit look sweet wrapped in 520's  


























I also picked these up cause I thought they were cool!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

So here's a before and after pics of the front bumper.
Before








After








This is what achrome bumper looks like after spending several hours in the purple pond.


----------



## Linc

what was wrong with the chrome? looked ok to me? you going to paint it?


----------



## lowridermodels

them wheels look tight


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 21 2008, 10:44 PM~12495344
> *them wheels look tight
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Linc,I wanted to fill in the hole and remove the trim piece and did know how else to do it besides removing all of the chrome.I might paint it or pelpate it once its all smoothed out I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Linc

what do you use to replate your chrome? or do you know someone local that does it for you?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

No I don't have a local place where I can get stuff rechromed.I don't even have a clue on what to do when it comes to replating something.I might try foiling it.I don't know how well that will work though.Any suggestions or recommendations on where to send it to be replated.


----------



## MTX686

Is for that ford? get that thing in primmer!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 21 2008, 10:58 PM~12495471
> *No I don't have a local place where I can get stuff rechromed.I don't even have a clue on what to do when it comes to replating something.I might try foiling it.I don't know how well that will work though.Any suggestions or recommendations on where to send it to be replated.
> *


no, i was kinda hopin you had a plater that you could suggest for us Canadians! haha!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 22 2008, 02:14 AM~12495620
> *no, i was kinda hopin you had a plater that you could suggest for us Canadians!  haha!
> *




sell one of them cars foo, and start you own chroming joint for the canucks :biggrin: 




you pain in the ass :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:no:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

fuckin canadians :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2008, 12:21 PM~12498665
> *fuckin canadians :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: a


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

MTX686,theres 2 reasons why this isn't in primer yet.
1.Its minus fucking 40 outside,and
2.I don't have a spray both yet.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2008, 01:21 PM~12498665
> *fuckin canadians :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey now.. were not all crazy canucks here.. :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

merry Xmas 2 me... got most of my models unpacked and on my shelfs in my new model room...... :biggrin: gotta get all my supplys unpacked and some work spaces delt with and i will be ready to rock....

PS this is my personal stash.... i aint givin any of it up, unless you reallllllllly make it worth my while..


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what about the k5 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 25 2008, 11:40 PM~12527907
> *merry Xmas 2 me... got most of my models unpacked and on my shelfs in my new model room......  :biggrin:  gotta get all my supplys unpacked and some work spaces delt with and i will be ready to rock....
> 
> PS this is my personal stash.... i aint givin any of it up, unless you reallllllllly make it worth my while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the 1st pic was ok till you did the close ups then it was like damn I want that one and that one etc :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dam i want that coca cola delivery truck for the longest time now i gotta get one !!! lol


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 26 2008, 01:06 AM~12528954
> *dam i want that coca cola delivery truck for the longest time now i gotta get one !!! lol
> *


eh man, give me a lil bit... i think i have another one that i may be willin to part with tho...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats good whit the k5 phat97yukon?


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 26 2008, 01:22 AM~12529028
> *whats good whit the k5 phat97yukon?
> *


HUH......

It aint goin no where....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 26 2008, 12:25 AM~12529039
> *HUH......
> 
> It aint goin no where....
> *


dam :no: i bean looking 4 one 4 sometime now dam i got cash!$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## STREETRACEKING

so whats good whit the 4 door douley?


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 26 2008, 01:43 AM~12529112
> *so whats good whit the 4 door douley?
> *


SFA.... thats one im in the middle of buildin that i started doin before i moved.... like i said this is my personal stash pretty much nothin is goin...


----------



## phat97yukon

i do have some box's i havnt gotten to of kits that will be forsale. but i aint dealin wit those till im well settled in here


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 26 2008, 12:48 AM~12529133
> *SFA.... thats one im in the middle of buildin that i started doin before i moved.... like i said this is my personal stash pretty much nothin is goin...
> *


whats sfa and dam u got a nice stash!


----------



## phat97yukon

Shit Fuck All.... thanks man its been a while in the makin..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Damn Jordan thats a great looking model stash you got going there.Hopefully we'll see that dually back on the bench soon.


----------



## XXTREMERIDES

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 25 2008, 09:40 PM~12527907
> *merry Xmas 2 me... got most of my models unpacked and on my shelfs in my new model room......  :biggrin:  gotta get all my supplys unpacked and some work spaces delt with and i will be ready to rock....
> 
> PS this is my personal stash.... i aint givin any of it up, unless you reallllllllly make it worth my while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN, AND I THOUGHT I HAD ALOT,LOL, NICE COLLECTION HOMIE
:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 26 2008, 01:51 AM~12529150
> *i do have some box's i havnt gotten to of kits that will be forsale. but i aint dealin wit those till im well settled in here
> *


well I call first dibs alright? so when you get a list together lmk.

in the mean time , I want that snap fast tow truck!!! my dad has a real one just like it, lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 26 2008, 04:16 PM~12531291
> *well I call first dibs alright? so when you get a list together lmk.
> 
> in the mean time , I want that snap fast tow truck!!! my dad has a real one just like it, lol
> *


damn you made lol, i been lookin for that kit


----------



## cies02

damn you guys rides come out nice


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 26 2008, 01:16 PM~12531291
> *well I call first dibs alright? so when you get a list together lmk.
> 
> in the mean time , I want that snap fast tow truck!!! my dad has a real one just like it, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Champange dreams on a beer budget!!! He ain't never coughing up that tow truck!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 26 2008, 08:18 PM~12532604
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Champange dreams on a beer budget!!! He ain't never coughing up that tow truck!!
> *


so you've tried? lol


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2008, 05:22 PM~12532617
> *so you've tried? lol
> *


No but i was just at his house and he was telling me it is never going anywheres!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 26 2008, 08:28 PM~12532659
> *No but i was just at his house and he was telling me it is never going anywheres!! :biggrin:
> *


lol, i been searchin for one of them damn things forever


----------



## phat97yukon

yep over my dead body that tow truck is goin anywhere... that was a PAIN IN THE ASS to get it... 

openin bid, $200.00 for it.....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 26 2008, 08:59 PM~12532866
> *yep over my dead body that tow truck is goin anywhere... that was a PAIN IN THE ASS to get it...
> 
> openin bid, $200.00 for it.....
> *


lmao, i'd have better luck scratch buildin one


----------



## phatras

Or Just look on ebay.. Theres two on there now.. One is 19.99 and the other is 17.99.. Hell if you just cant wait there is one in ebay stores for 35 bin.. Go search wrecker.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 27 2008, 11:49 AM~12536303
> *Or Just look on ebay.. Theres two on there now.. One is 19.99 and the other is 17.99.. Hell if you just cant wait there is one in ebay stores for 35 bin..  Go search wrecker.
> *


did that, too rich for my blood lol, but i am watchin the one for 17.99


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 27 2008, 10:58 AM~12537479
> *did that, too rich for my blood lol, but i am watchin the one for 17.99
> *


i'm ready with my sniper rifle :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lol me 2 ^ :machinegun:


----------



## mademan

anyone down for a CMBI buildoff? mabey Jan 1st-March 1st? 2 month build off?3 month build? 


If Yes, lmk and ill set up some rules and post em up by tomoro, so we can get started!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

What kind of build off are we talking here?I'm down for one.I'll have to find some where to paint though.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 27 2008, 03:56 PM~12537788
> *What kind of build off are we talking here?I'm down for one.I'll have to find some where to paint though.
> *


a "just for fun" build... just to get us all building! I think I have a place to paint, I know its cold up here... but I need something to get me to finish a kit.

im thinking . 

-3 months build jan 1st-april1st
-new kit (can be opened not started)
-just for fun


----------



## phatras

I cant paint till it warms up here.. I paint outside.. Unless you want to paint me up something nice...LOL...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I've got my kit picked out.So let me know if this build off is a go or not.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 28 2008, 11:28 AM~12543399
> *I've got my kit picked out.So let me know if this build off is a go or not.
> *


well im def. in, low86dime is in.

who else?


----------



## Linc

sorry but im not in on this. I have nowhere to spray rain or shine! i sent a bunch of kits out for others to spray for me due to that! And it snowed so much here, i was snowed in from x-mas eve till today and i still took a cab to work!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 28 2008, 12:37 PM~12543719
> *sorry but im not in on this. I have nowhere to spray rain or shine! i sent a bunch of kits out for others to spray for me due to that!  And it snowed so much here, i was snowed in from x-mas eve till today and i still took a cab to work!
> *


k, guess well wait til mid 09 to have a build then! mabey may-ish?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

How about we do it April 15-July 31?
Then most of us will be able to lay paint down on our builds.


----------



## phat97yukon

id be in, but i aint set up yet enough to do anything yet.... but i do have a warm place to paint now


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thats why mid April would be a good time to start a build off.Most of us will be able to again and others will have time to get set up.


----------



## phat97yukon

ya id proboly be game for than... lol till i get sidetracked into the maylong rush for gettin my big truck ready 

well lets get some plannin in on it, stick with all one kit, or one style of ride or what ?? or how bout has to be CMBI colors


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2008, 09:52 AM~12544090
> *k, guess well wait til mid 09 to have a build then! mabey may-ish?
> *


no shit.... most of ya'll freezing your asses off :biggrin: 










wait till u guys thaw out at least


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit, im doin all kinds of paint work here..60's in the southern states..just wet tis all


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I like the C.M.B.I. colors idea.Hopefully we can get everyone in on the build off.


----------



## mademan

im definatly in, whenever it goes down!


----------



## grimreaper69

i'm in too....as an outsider of course, i'll just build right along with you guys lmao :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 29 2008, 01:39 AM~12549511
> *i'm in too....as an outsider of course, i'll just build right along with you guys lmao  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 29 2008, 02:53 AM~12549555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GIT ER DONE LOL


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 10:33 PM~12548639
> *no shit.... most of ya'll freezing your asses off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait till u guys thaw out at least
> *



nice pic.... :cheesy: 

miss trip to Hawaii....maybe again someday.....

39 degrees this whole week in the mornings round here in sunny southern cali. Weather don't bother my paint and clear.....always spray in early morn and never had problem....just depends what paint and reducers u use in them....


----------



## phatras

T-jay this one is for you...Ive been meaning to post this forever.. I got mine and there killer.. Did you get a set ordered up?? 








NOT FOR SALE SORRY


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 5 2009, 04:54 PM~12614417
> *T-jay this one is for you...Ive been meaning to post this forever.. I got mine and there killer.. Did you get a set ordered up??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :nosad: I have not gotten mine yet!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 27 2008, 05:49 PM~12538043
> *I cant paint till it warms up here.. I paint outside.. Unless you want to paint me up something nice...LOL...
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 5 2009, 05:54 PM~12614417
> *T-jay this one is for you...Ive been meaning to post this forever.. I got mine and there killer.. Did you get a set ordered up??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHEER ? THOSE ARE BAD ASS...


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 25 2008, 09:40 PM~12527907
> *merry Xmas 2 me... got most of my models unpacked and on my shelfs in my new model room......  :biggrin:  gotta get all my supplys unpacked and some work spaces delt with and i will be ready to rock....
> 
> PS this is my personal stash.... i aint givin any of it up, unless you reallllllllly make it worth my while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 
Dam you got more then my model shop has


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I know how you feel sweetdreamer.My model stash is larger then my local hobby shops inventory is.


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 5 2009, 08:25 PM~12616380
> *I know how you feel sweetdreamer.My model stash is larger then my local hobby shops inventory is.
> *


were is kitscote up north, im below calgary


----------



## low86dime

Where you at homie?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Kitscoty is 4 1/2 hrs north east of Calgary.


----------



## sweetdreamer

highriver, frizin my ass off


----------



## sweetdreamer

if you want to know some thing about me and what i am biulding right now go to.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450693


----------



## phat97yukon

hey sweetdreamer, highriver boy.. not to far away i guess you deal wiht trevor over at monster hobbys eh


----------



## sweetdreamer

that would be the shop. I have talked to him,and his wife. not done any biz with him yet. im originaly v island boy, but highriver boy it is now


----------



## phat97yukon

cool, i cruise out there everyonce in a while to check out what he has, sometimes has some pretty cool stuff in there


----------



## sweetdreamer

do you know any other places around here


----------



## phat97yukon

Out there SFA..... ya gotta come into calgary for anything worth while and other than that its sooo hit n miss... i got the best stash in all of calgary


----------



## sweetdreamer

:0 cool will have to go to calgary check [email protected]#t out
:biggrin: maybe stop by and mugg you for parts jk


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just asking here so dont DIP SHIT KICK ME but did streetdreamer get a northern borther invite into C.M.B.I. ?


AND RICK THEM VALVE COVERS ARE KICK ASS PLEASE ON THE INFO !


----------



## phat97yukon

LOL, yes sweetdreamer has gotten a invite into CMBI, he is now part of the crew, just havnt gotten him his avatar link yet... 

Soooo on this note, we would like to welcome sweetdreamer to the crew, my bad man but i dont think i got your real name ?

start feelin free to add pics of projects and builds in here man ! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 05:50 PM~12645411
> *Just  asking    here  so  dont  DIP SHIT  KICK ME    but  did  streetdreamer  get  a  northern  borther  invite    into  C.M.B.I. ?
> AND  RICK  THEM    VALVE  COVERS  ARE  KICK  ASS PLEASE  ON THE  INFO !
> *



Awww comon mini can we DIP SHIT KICK YA just for fun for bein a long lost brother to the south.... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 5 2009, 05:54 PM~12614417
> *T-jay this one is for you...Ive been meaning to post this forever.. I got mine and there killer.. Did you get a set ordered up??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT FOR SALE  SORRY
> *



daaaaaaaaaaaamn those are nice!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

thanks guy was wondering when that was going to happen was about to duck and cover cuz mini was on my tail


----------



## phatras

Sweetdreamer.. If you need the aviator send me an email. [email protected] Ill send it to ya.. hell drop me a line anyways.. Ill fill ya in on some of our club rules and perks.. 


K.. info on the valve covers.. there machined aluminum from bob dudek.. They run 20 bucks a set.. You can contact him at [email protected] you can also do a search for him on fotki and see what other goodies he has..


----------



## Linc

welcome aboard sweetdreamer!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

:uh: Sorry guys it snowing out side, so i cant paint  so i was going to show what i got and the working of sweetdreams garage but photobucket wont upload
:banghead: :banghead: :guns: :machinegun: :rant: :rant: 
will try tommorow to show all of you


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 8 2009, 07:30 PM~12645722
> *Sweetdreamer.. If you need the aviator send me an email. [email protected] Ill send it to ya..  hell drop me a line anyways.. Ill fill ya in on some of our club rules and perks.. K.. info on the valve covers.. there machined aluminum from bob dudek.. They run 20 bucks a set.. You can contact him at [email protected] you can also do a search for him on fotki and see what other goodies he has..
> *



NOW WAIT ! ARE YOU GUYS GETTING MEMBERS BY BRIBING THEM ! I THINK THE NCAAP MADE IT ILLEAGAL TO OFFER PERKS TO EILGBLE PEOPLE TO MAKE THEM CHOOSE YOUR OUT FIT OVER ANOTHER ! 
































































WHAT THE HELL I DON'T BOTHER NONE OF YOU WHERE ARE MY PERKS ! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 8 2009, 10:54 PM~12647721
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

hey mini they sucked me in before i new of the perks :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

mini wants to become CMBI just to find out about the perks... :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

Cool sendin right now i need it


----------



## just_a-doodz

Congrats Sweetdreamer!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the family sweetdreamer.


----------



## Project59

Welcome sweetdreamer Nice to see another new member!! 
I need your name so I can ad you to the list of members on the first page!


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 9 2009, 02:36 AM~12650863
> *Welcome sweetdreamer Nice to see another new member!!
> I need your name so I can ad you to the list of members on the first page!
> *


It already up there, ace and me share the same name :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 9 2009, 07:36 AM~12651613
> *It already up there, ace and me share the same name :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Are you and ace's the same person???? Related???? Running off the same computer???? I.P. Check????


----------



## sweetdreamer

I'd like to thank everyone who has welcomed me to the club.
I know that i am new to here, and a lot of you dont know much about me.
So i will show you a little on here, the rest of it you will have to go to my page to see.
So on with the show  
pics on cell quality is bad  

:biggrin: where i usually work and my limited supplies :uh: 
All i need for now, some supplies and my trusty box of parts.  








Some projects










Here is some of my rides

MY ROADSTER
was my dads,very special to me.(needs new wheel, looking for one)  




























MY FIRST BOMB :0 
(built early teens) 











































MY FIRST LOWRIDER TRUCK :cheesy: 



























































MY PRO HOPPER  
(hit the switches and watch it go up and down) :0 








no back bumper they just fall in comps :biggrin: 








no trunk, need to get to dros fast incase of probs  










thanks for taking time to look at my stuff :thumbsup: :wave: 
and thanks for not kickin my butt i when i was a nobody :twak: :buttkick: 
more to come photo bucket messed up


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 9 2009, 12:34 PM~12653336
> * :dunno: Are you and ace's the same person???? Related???? Running off the same computer???? I.P. Check????
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :twak: :uh: No just first name Jeremy :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

New desk and New office chair = New work area! :nicoderm:


----------



## menotyou

I just read 75 pages :uh: 
It took long enough lol
Hey Linc I just got a PM from Phatras he said you comented on my building skillz...Thank you.....
I sent him the pics I had but as you know I've been out of the game for a bit..but looking to get my feet wet again.....

FOR SALE.....TRADE...
I payed $50.oo for it off of Linc but got exited about another project.... I cut out the windows and hood erea.......I'm looking for wheels and scale goodies for my 59 project...P.M me...It does come with the donor kit..










Heres all the pics I could find of my builds that linc no owns...LOL It got rough for me awhile back and I don't know anyone else more deserving of them.....
This is just a couple of the 30 or so he got from me..


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 11 2009, 03:19 PM~12670459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the diecast in teh background? is it the caprice or dodge diplomat?


----------



## phatras

Welcome menotyou aka Mike to CMBI. As you can tell from his builds above he will make a great addition to the club.. So welcome Mike.. Be sure to let everyone know a bit about ya..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looks to em like a caprice...i could be wrong tho


----------



## Project59

Welcome Mike! I like the jeep more info on it would be appreciated.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 11 2009, 02:37 PM~12670586
> *Welcome Mike! I like the jeep more info on it would be appreciated.
> *


ahhh sheit, been a good month for CMBI, yet another new member welcome to the crew mike, give us some info on your self mang.. PS them 4x4's are pretty bad ass !


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 11 2009, 02:01 PM~12670745
> *ahhh sheit, been a good month for CMBI, yet another new member welcome to the crew mike, give us some info on your self mang.. PS them 4x4's are pretty bad ass !
> *


Mike's a good guy! very helpful in mant areas! good friend of mine for many years!

all those 4x4's are now mine! i bought them a while back, but haven't done anything with them yet.

WELCOME TO THE CLUB MIKE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low86dime

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 11 2009, 02:13 PM~12670831
> *Mike's a good guy! very helpful in mant areas! good friend of mine for many years!
> 
> all those 4x4's are now mine! i bought them a while back, but haven't done anything with them yet.
> 
> WELCOME TO THE CLUB MIKE!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



i heard this rumor your gunna sell me a set of those Iroks :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jan 11 2009, 02:18 PM~12670866
> *i heard this rumor your gunna sell me a set of those Iroks  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA!!! who ever is spreading these rumors is giving false information! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> FOR SALE.....TRADE...
> I payed $50.oo for it off of Linc but got exited about another project.... I cut out the windows and hood erea.......I'm looking for wheels and scale goodies for my 59 project...P.M me...It does come with the donor kit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM SENT


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lol ok i quoted "menotyou" about this wagon that he has 4sale or trade.. i got 2 pm's with ppl getting confused and thinkin im the one sellin it. lol sorry


----------



## menotyou

I just did a huge post but it didn't work.....ugh

I am a 29 yo father of 4 2 of each....
I'm a crane operator...Class 1 driver with a 9yr heavy duty mechanic background
My main passion is rc...I'm currently 6th in LMRCC's points series..Rockcrawling
I have had to many 1:1 lowlows to count..
I have been building my whole life

And am very happy to recieve the invite and proud to have this opertunity
I'll start my first C.M.B.I build asap

A 59imp

If anyone ever has a Q: about RC's I'm sure I can help....

the Jeep is a daise duke jeep
Monster truck axles and suspension
Not sure where I got the wheels..
It was painted flate olive drab green and flat sand biege

And the diecast is a 4dr caprice....

Heres a post to my rc collection if anyone cares...I am cankickr on this site
http://www.funinbc.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94755


----------



## Project59

lol That one pulling your kid is insane!!! Nice collection. You are going to be hit up by low86dime and phat97yukon reall quick! Just a little heads up.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 11 2009, 03:14 PM~12671261
> *OMG I just did a huge post but it didn't work.....ugh
> 
> I am a 29 yo father of 4 2 of each....
> I'm a crane operator...Class 1 driver with a 9yr heavy duty mechanic background
> My main passion is rc...I'm currently 6th in LMRCC's points series..Rockcrawling
> I have had to many 1:1 lowlows to count..
> I have been building my whole life
> 
> And am very happy to recieve the invite and proud to have this opertunity
> I'll start my first C.M.B.I build asap
> 
> A 59imp
> 
> If anyone ever has a Q: about RC's I'm sure I can help....
> 
> the Jeep is a daise duke jeep
> Monster truck axles and suspension
> Not sure where I got the wheels..
> It was painted flate olive drab green and flat sand biege
> 
> And the diecast is a 4dr caprice....
> 
> Heres a post to my rc collection if anyone cares...I am cankickr on this site
> http://www.funinbc.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94755
> *


 :0 shit i will b at u i love rc's


----------



## spikekid999

god damn you got quite the collection. and that vid is awsome


----------



## phat97yukon

damn i think i just made a new bestfriend ! lol thats some pretty bad ass toys, i just got into the RC crawlin a lil while ago gotta duratrax that ive dumped way tooo much cash into but its pretty bad ass for a starter


----------



## menotyou

Right on I'm glad you guys enjoyed them they are my crack....LOL


Duratrax cliffclimber hey.
There cool.Like a baby Clod....havent had one yet...But hopefully my B-day will bring a full comp AX-10 2.2 My father in-laws selling his...Or at least a Losi MRC.....We'll see....


----------



## menotyou

Thanks for the kind words Linc


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 11 2009, 09:20 PM~12673893
> *Right on I'm glad you guys enjoyed them they are my crack....LOL
> Duratrax cliffclimber hey.
> There cool.Like a baby Clod....havent had one yet...But hopefully my B-day will bring a full comp AX-10 2.2 My father in-laws selling his...Or at least a Losi MRC.....We'll see....
> *


Ya it acts alot like a old clod, stupid clod stall on the rear when ya get on wack inclines


----------



## menotyou

Can you switch the pinions ?On my clod suppers I used to run an 8t rear and a 9t front and it elimanated stall

You guys think it would be ok to change my avatar to the C.M.B.I one you guys fly or do you want a build first?


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 11 2009, 10:01 PM~12674539
> *Can you switch the pinions ?On my clod suppers I used to run an 8t rear and a 9t front and it elimanated stall
> 
> You guys think it would be ok to change my avatar to the C.M.B.I one you guys fly or do you want a build first?
> *


thats my next thing is pinion change, everytime i go to buy em no one has em :angry: 

I think we can let ya fly the flag right away


----------



## menotyou

Ya pinions can be tough tough to chase cause not every shop can get every part for every RC its usually an order and wait game......even with the clod its a non stop hunt...


Thanks I'd be proud to fly the flag...the 59 is coming out of the box tonight and getting put up on the drawing board....


----------



## low86dime

used to have a AX10 scorpion but traded it off for a set of tires boy i sure do miss it haha... nice to see another FIBC'er here too


----------



## menotyou

I pulled out the 59 tonight 
I scored on this model a month or so ago at the Abby swapmeet
I got it for $7.oo and when I got home and pulled everything out of the box I found 3 alum dist.red,blue & orange plus some red detail wire with $5.99 tags on each from the LHS.I got it from and old feller that said he wanted to get into it again but couldn't get around to it so I will build it here for C.M.B.I as my first club build 

PLZ remember this is my first build in over a year
It felt good to feel the blade hit the plastic.....I almost forgot on how tricky a 59 trunk was.....Didn't score or cut anything I wasn't supposed to I just need to massage it alittle....Which I'll do when the body work starts..

So here she is is..........


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice! looks good can't wait to see more :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

looks good menotyou


----------



## menotyou

Thanks guuys 
More to come soon......


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 13 2009, 12:49 AM~12688940
> *I pulled out the 59 tonight
> I scored on this model a month or so ago at the Abby swapmeet
> I got it for $7.oo and when I got home and pulled everything out of the box I found 3 alum dist.red,blue & orange plus some red detail wire with $5.99 tags on each from the LHS.I got it from and old feller that said he wanted to get into it again but couldn't get around to it so I will build it here for C.M.B.I as my first club build
> 
> PLZ remember this is my first build in over a year
> It felt good to feel the blade hit the plastic.....I almost forgot on how tricky a 59 trunk was.....Didn't score or cut anything I wasn't supposed to I just need to massage it alittle....Which I'll do when the body work starts..
> 
> So here she is is..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looking good keep it up and in no time u b batter than 59  than he can stop comeing to my shop asking 4 help :biggrin: shit like . how can u make my car go fast and other dam as shit how can i fit 22's on a VW C.M.B.I.killer #2 comeing soon


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 08:49 PM~12696006
> *looking good keep it up and in no time u b batter than 59   than he can stop comeing to my shop asking 4 help :biggrin:  shit like . how can u make my car go fast and other dam as shit how can i fit 22's on a VW C.M.B.I.killer #2 comeing soon
> *


goddamn your cocky. make the topic already, set up some rules , no less than three months, and well get down.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 08:49 PM~12696006
> *looking good keep it up and in no time u b batter than 59   than he can stop comeing to my shop asking 4 help :biggrin:  shit like . how can u make my car go fast and other dam as shit how can i fit 22's on a VW
> *


Eh Goof, how bout fuck off havnt ya learned yet not one fucken person on here really gives to fucks about your waste of space on the internet... 
Ya make it sound like your strait up hardcore with my Speed shop, didnt know a box of left over shit from abortion kits was classified as speed parts...

seriously i think strait up ya gotta hard on for CMBI, cuz they are the only people you want to call out on for waste of time build offs is it your way of sayin your lonely and wish you had a club to roll with.ya tryin to prove that your intenet pecker is so monster that you should be in a club well guess what bein a moron doenst get any respect around here little own anoyone lookin for ya to join there club cuz they dont want to have douche canones as members... 
Whats next G unit, you goin to call me out on a build off also fuck... hell lets just have a CMBI Vs skidmarkking build off, any of us win you take your trick ass and pack your toy box and get the fuck outta here and quit wastin peoples time.....

Sorry for anyone else that is annoyed with this , but im really sick in tired of this fucken crackers BS on here and i know alot of people are but dont want to say anything so im doin it for all of ya :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 13 2009, 09:54 PM~12696740
> *
> Sorry for anyone else that is annoyed with this , but im really sick in tired of this fucken crackers BS on here and i know alot of people are but dont want to say anything so im doin it for all of ya  :biggrin:
> *


Hey now.. Im a cracker.. Wait a damn minute your a cracker too.. Cracker..


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 13 2009, 08:54 PM~12696740
> *Eh Goof, how bout fuck off havnt ya learned yet not one fucken person on here really gives to fucks about your waste of space on the internet...
> Ya make it sound like your strait up hardcore with my Speed shop, didnt know a box of left over shit from abortion kits was classified as speed parts...
> 
> seriously i think strait up ya gotta hard on for CMBI, cuz they are the only people you want to call out on for waste of time build offs is it your way of sayin your lonely and wish you had a club to roll with.ya tryin to prove that your intenet pecker is so monster that you should be in a club well guess what bein a moron doenst get any respect around here little own anoyone lookin for ya to join there club cuz they dont want to have douche canones as members...
> Whats next G unit, you goin to call me out on a build off also fuck... hell lets just have a CMBI Vs skidmarkking build off, any of us win you take your trick ass and pack your toy box and get the fuck outta here and quit wastin peoples time.....
> 
> Sorry for anyone else that is annoyed with this , but im really sick in tired of this fucken crackers BS on here and i know alot of people are but dont want to say anything so im doin it for all of ya  :biggrin:
> *


 4 one







im not hard core at all im cool as a fun. but im i not right 59 came 2 my speed shop whit his pics and c.m.b.i dick riders today b4 i ever came to c.m.b.i today :uh: no i dont have a hard on 4 c.m.b.i at all its just the ones who talk shit to a shit talker fyi i am in a club LOW4SHOW MCC BITCH! AND IM NOT A CRACKER IM BLACK ALL DAY LONG!


----------



## low86dime

you dont fuckin learn do ya? you wanna come into OUR topic and start talking shit you fucking waste of internet space? shut your fuckin chops and start building instead of callin people out who have WAY more fucking talent then you and are going to whoop your ass from start to fucking finish. get it through your thick fucking skull to shut the fuck up :biggrin: have a nice fucking day


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 10:18 PM~12697074
> *4 one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not hard core at all im cool as a fun. but im i not right 59 came 2 my speed shop whit his pics and c.m.b.i dick riders today b4 i ever came to c.m.b.i today :uh: no i dont have a hard on 4 c.m.b.i at all its just the ones who talk shit to a shit talker fyi i am in a club LOW4SHOW MCC BITCH! AND IM NOT A CRACKER IM BLACK ALL DAY LONG!
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 13 2009, 08:42 PM~12697410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

New pics of The Reflector Collector.


----------



## bluesonoma

Looking good on the builds..


----------



## sweetdreamer

Been busy with kids, but still Got work done on 300 hinged doors, trunk, still need hood, glovebox, and gas door to be done

































and just did merc doors drying as you look
























more tonight when i get more done :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looking good 4 real keep it up in no time u b batter than the SO CALL OG'S IN C.M.B.I :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

lookin good dude !!!!

How much of pain in the a$$ was it to do the doors on the merc ???


----------



## menotyou

Looking good guys 
I can't wait to get some build time in...ugh


----------



## 8-Ball

looks gud homie


----------



## phat97yukon

I gotta itch..... i neeeed to start unpackin my crap ive been wantin to build, or atlest do some choppin up here but i dont know where any of my tools are... hopefuly this weekend i can get some time and get my desk set up and find my saw's n knifes and have some time to relax.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 11:05 PM~12708695
> *I gotta itch..... i neeeed to start unpackin my crap ive been wantin to build, or atlest do some choppin up here but i dont know where any of my tools are... hopefuly this weekend i can get some time and get my desk set up and find my saw's n knifes and have some time to relax.
> *


well if u gotta itch u kno you have to scratch it. cant wait to see what u put together.


----------



## phat97yukon

gotta few goodies on the go i started before i moved... but i gotta couple other's ive picked up latly that ive been lookin at also thats been makin the gears in my brain turn....

thinkin might just have to do somthing simple till i get all my goods unpacked n ready to rock out hard, but sometimes the simple builds end up bein some of the most fun at times


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 06:24 PM~12705678
> *lookin good dude !!!!
> 
> How much of pain in the a$$ was it to do the doors on the merc ???
> *


hard was a understatement, about ten nails broke well bending. had to move hinges around door 3 times on d side, 2 on p side. had to trim inner fenders to fit hinge mounts. and broke two mounts one on fender one on door not to mention hinges coming loose a couple times.MAN DO I LOVE MODELS :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 13 2009, 10:16 PM~12697975
> *New pics of The Reflector Collector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what did you use for rims on this?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2009, 01:22 AM~12709763
> *what did you use for rims on this?
> *


*X2 *

I need a cool looking set for my next few duallie builds !


----------



## Project59

:wow:


----------



## sweetdreamer

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 15 2009, 04:15 PM~12715100
> *looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 15 2009, 04:51 PM~12714881
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where those hub caps come from !


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 05:13 PM~12716137
> *Where    those  hub  caps  come  from !
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2009, 03:18 PM~12715124
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 06:13 PM~12716137
> *Where    those  hub  caps  come  from !
> *


imex/arii 57 - 58 cadillac eldo kit.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

SlammdSonoma & Mini,the rims on "The Reflector Collector" are from a Kenworth T600A.The tires are extra low pro's I had from pegasus.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 15 2009, 04:13 PM~12716137-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where    those  hub  caps  come  from !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 04:24 PM~12716268
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 04:43 PM~12716465
> *x3
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Jan 15 2009, 04:48 PM~12716533
> *imex/arii 57 - 58 cadillac eldo kit.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

primer in the snow, Oh Ya


----------



## sweetdreamer




----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 15 2009, 06:07 PM~12716754
> *SlammdSonoma & Mini,the rims on "The Reflector Collector" are from a Kenworth T600A.The tires are extra low pro's I had from pegasus.
> *



ahhh...imma haveta snag a set somewhere for the resin casted crew cab....if i dont go resto mod with it....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Laid some paint down on a couple of projects today.


----------



## menotyou

They came out clean!!!!

Nice colors


----------



## sweetdreamer

a little update :biggrin: 
the 49 rumble seat,mock-up


----------



## menotyou

I was at my niebors house last night(good friends)
And thier son has a room full of lowriders,lowrods so on but there was one bone stock yellow VW bug so I asked if I could give it a once over to make it fit in the room better....

I know I should of taken a pic befor I touched it but didn't think about posting pics till I had started........But anyhow here she is done in 24hrs......


----------



## Linc

bug is looking good! nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

thats a pimpin lil bug


----------



## CHR1S619

Nice bug homie!! I looks badass


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice bug what size are those rims


----------



## menotyou

Thaks guys....I just dropped it off the little guy got a kick out of it...I put fart can exaust on it and an amp with some subs outa my parts bin.I color match them...The wheels were off of a 1/24 Celica street racer from Jada.....I believe they were supposed to be 19 or 20's 

I had fun with it..It was some what of a warm up....Now back to the 59


Cheers.....menotyou


----------



## Project59

After relentless hours of thinking and picture searching! I think I may have come up with an idea on how to go about door jams and hinging this bitch! hopefully will be good by the weekend.



































And oh yeah! Some of my personal stash has arrived from Calgary so keep an eye out for new things soon!


----------



## mademan

damn you tjay!!! I need that ford 4x4 and ecto -1!!!!


----------



## MTX686

Ive always wanted that purple car 1st row third from the bottom!


----------



## sweetdreamer

Well i got bored tonight and started to dream of sweet things
and came up with this little thing of beauty, :biggrin: 
made out of part tree's and part of a tub of tobbbaco
say hello to my little friend, The Chopper!
:machinegun:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 21 2009, 08:05 PM~12776340
> *Ive always wanted that purple car 1st row third from the bottom!
> *


yea me 2 i dunno why i just want to do it the same way on the box lol :biggrin: nice collection by the way


----------



## Project59

The purple one was given to me as a gift from the good man Betoscustoms!  :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

that pretty slick lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 22 2009, 01:44 AM~12779627
> *Well i got bored tonight and started to dream of sweet things
> and came up with this little thing of beauty, :biggrin:
> made out of part tree's and part of a tub of tobbbaco
> say hello to my little friend, The Chopper!
> :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats prettty freakin cooool man !!


----------



## lowridermodels

some very nice and sweet builds in here!


----------



## taino

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

MY new work station is starting to take form!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 21 2009, 11:44 PM~12779627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Measurements please! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

To All members! We would like to set up a group meeting via msn this week please pm me a night that would be good for everyone and we will try to rise to everyones schedule... For those new members that are not on my msn let me know by pming me your addy's and I will connect you all to the group!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 23 2009, 03:07 AM~12790147
> *To All members! We would like to set up a group meeting via msn this week please pm me a night that would be good for everyone and we will try to rise to everyones schedule... For those new members that are not on my msn let me know by pming me your addy's and I will connect you all to the group!
> *


I have no life so ya it dont matter to me..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 23 2009, 09:27 AM~12790669
> *I have no life so ya it dont matter to me..
> *


 *SAME HERE YOU SET THE DATE AND TIME AND I'LL BE THERE !*


----------



## menotyou

PM'ed


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 23 2009, 08:27 AM~12790669
> *I have no life so ya it dont matter to me..
> *


im home anytime after 3pm


----------



## Linc

thursday and friday nights are good for me, otherwise i have 2 full time jobs.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2009, 06:29 AM~12790680
> *SAME  HERE    YOU  SET THE  DATE  AND  TIME  AND  I'LL BE  THERE  !</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>You don't even has msn!!! And if I'm wrong and you do! Then why the fuck aren't you already on mine? :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 23 2009, 01:57 PM~12792969
> *You don't even has msn!!! And if I'm wrong and you do! Then why the fuck aren't you already on mine? :angry:
> *


LOL ! I never new MSN had a messenger ! I be on Yahoo from time to time but you can only talk 1  person to person no open chat !


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2009, 12:06 PM~12793071
> *LOL !    I  never  new  MSN  had  a messenger  !  I  be  on  Yahoo  from  time  to  time  but  you  can  only  talk  1  person  to  person  no  open  chat !
> *


Isn't their a conference chat on yahoo?


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 23 2009, 01:15 PM~12793160
> *Isn't their a conference chat on yahoo?
> *



YEP THERE IS!! you can do the same on yahoo!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 23 2009, 01:14 AM~12790017
> *Measurements please! :biggrin:
> *


will get measurement soon, went of of sons toy dirt bike. 
the chopper is 8''1/4 long end to end and forks are 4'' long
I am going for a late 60 early, 70 look.
I am not sure on scale right now, it should be about 1/15


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2009, 08:29 AM~12790680
> *SAME  HERE    YOU  SET THE  DATE  AND  TIME  AND  I'LL BE  THERE  !
> *


lol, is mini tryin to sneak his way into becomin CMBI :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*BITCH I BE PART OF THE BROTHER HOOD BEFORE THE HOOD HAD BROTHERS ! LOL !*






















We meaning Me, Marinate and BIGGS helped T-Jay set up the Candian version ! T-Jay has always been cool brother and anytime any of you guys need anything the M.C.B.A. BROTHERS WILL DO ARE BEST TO HELP ANY OF YOU !


----------



## phat97yukon

one day we should do a M.C.B.A Vs C.M.B.I build off all for fun, or even a group build between both clubs grab a couple kits and ship em out everywhere and see what comes of it.....

COUGH COUGH.... kinda like the one we have on the go....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lookn nice in here...


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 23 2009, 09:20 PM~12797498
> *how bout a all clubs buildoff? like a tournament... have brackets... pairs of ppl from the same club do buildoffs against eachother...then have the top 2 do a buildoff, then those ppl will go to the finals against the other club winners, then the winner of that buildoff would be the LIL champ!
> *


that sounds kinda like a cooool idea


----------



## phatras

PM with the chat info so I dont miss this one.. I can be on most anytime..


----------



## phat97yukon

we wont forget bout ya, from what tjay said to me earlyer sounds like next thursday


----------



## Linc

this spraying in the cold thing that i see some guys do, isnt realy working out to well for me! :angry: 

how the hell do you guys do it!?!


----------



## sweetdreamer

whats the prob linc not drying, or is the paint doing something fish eye,orangepeel, etc or is it becouse you are close to the ocean were the moisture content in air is to much. Tell us more could have answers to help.


----------



## Linc

haha! all of the above! hasses up too!


----------



## Linc

well, ive been slacken for awhile, so i thought id try a 1 day build to get me back in the swang of thangs! :biggrin: 

I call this, "Skated"! :biggrin: 




























































:biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

haha, thats cool linc !!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 


bout time linc :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

i just glued the exhaust on, now when and if the paint dries, i will blackout the window trim and handles, and it will be ready for clear and final assembly! the interior is put together , all i did was stock with a sub box in the back. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 24 2009, 05:45 PM~12803524
> *well, ive been slacken for awhile, so i thought id try a 1 day build to get me back in the swang of thangs! :biggrin:
> 
> I call this,    "Skated"!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats badass, i love the look of the wheels poking out like that :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

I gotta rant.... 
So many years of bein stuck paintin out in the cold doin kick ass paint jobs, i just was out in my nice heated garage painting, BOOOOO!!!!! 
i think i will be stickin with paintin outside. i will get pics of what i was paintin earlyer


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 24 2009, 02:55 PM~12803261
> *haha! all of the above! hasses up too!
> *


dam thats ruff,first of all make sure you plastic is washed and clean,that can do a lot to paint. do you spray lite or heavy,slow or fast? when i lived on the island i had to paint real lite at certian times.I mean real lite, like to cover the first coat i had to mist it numerous times some times over 10 to 20+ times. letting it dry inbetween each mist (ya pain in the ass) then let it dry in that area it was sprayed in to not change the temp, and moesture content of the air .i find if it is moved quickly to a warmer place it can dri the skin of the paint to fast formin the hase.
I hope this will help good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 24 2009, 05:50 PM~12804240
> *dam thats ruff,first of all make sure you plastic is washed and clean,that can do a lot to paint. do you spray lite or heavy,slow or fast?  when i lived on the island i had to paint real lite at certian times.I mean real lite, like to cover the first coat i had to mist it numerous times some times over 10 to 20+ times.  letting it dry inbetween each mist (ya pain in the ass) then let it dry in that area it was sprayed in to not change the temp, and moesture content of the air .i find if it is moved quickly to a warmer place it can dri the skin of the paint to fast formin the hase.
> I hope this will help good luck    :thumbsup:
> *


haha! im not a rookie! ive painted before! haha! just not in the snow! haha! i live in Lamgley and used to live on the island too! but i dont have a heated garage or room to paint in anymore, i rent now and my landlords dont like me spraying here so i quickly spray in a cardboard box outside when the leave.(which isnt offen!)


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 24 2009, 06:18 PM~12804417
> *haha! im not a rookie! ive painted before! haha! just not in the snow! haha!  i live in Lamgley and used to live on the island too! but i dont have a heated garage or room to paint in anymore, i rent now and my landlords dont like me spraying here so i quickly spray in a cardboard box outside when the leave.(which isnt offen!)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :biggrin: I know that you are not a rookie, i might be new here, But no rookie either. Ive alway painted out side never had the ability to paint in a warm garage, that be nice. to bad you have some hard ass landlords they suck i've had some of those too.


----------



## menotyou

WooHoo I'm back on line!!!

That was a tough 2 days :uh: 
Looking good linc it sits like a ricer would...LOL

I finally got some paint on the 59 but waiting for goodies to come across the border still.....What an ugly cast on this 59 it had more lines than a road map.....
(just finding the right colors almost had me bouncing my head off the desk)
No pics getting leaked yet but she does have a name:

"Mint condition"


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 25 2009, 03:58 PM~12810554
> *WooHoo I'm back on line!!!
> 
> That was a tough 2 days :uh:
> Looking good linc it sits like a ricer would...LOL
> 
> I finally got some paint on the 59 but waiting for goodies to come across the border still.....What an ugly cast on this 59 it had more lines than a road map.....
> (just finding the right colors almost had me bouncing my head off the desk)
> No pics getting leaked yet but she does have a name:
> 
> "Mint condition"
> *


Mike, give me a sneak peak at the mint condition! Or do i have to drop by!? 
Picking up my 1:1 LS Monte tonight hopefully if all goes planned! hno: 
beem 8 weeks and counting since i first talked to the guy who owns it now!
I am anxious as fuck to get this car already!! :cheesy:


----------



## low86dime

Jeeze Linc.... Wagon.. Olds and now an LS? i hate you haha


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jan 25 2009, 04:14 PM~12810671
> *Jeeze Linc.... Wagon.. Olds and now an LS? i hate you haha
> *


No! Olds, wagon and now LS! haha! but i will sell you the wagon cheap!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 21 2009, 11:44 PM~12779627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lets see this beside a car or something for size appearance?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 25 2009, 07:16 PM~12810682
> *No!  Olds, wagon and now LS!  haha!  but i will sell you the wagon cheap!!! :biggrin:
> *




what happened to the delta?


----------



## menotyou

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2009, 06:30 AM~12816410
> *what happened to the delta?
> *



The Olds is the the delta....

Hey linc new day.......Did you get the LS?


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 26 2009, 12:14 AM~12815529
> *Lets see this beside a car or something for size appearance?
> *


ive been meanin to get the proper scale with the nerdilator(no good with numbers)
I have the chopper with a 1/10 chopper, the dirt bike i went off of, and a 1/25 bomb. Hope this helps in seeing the size of the bike :biggrin:

The chopper up front for size to bomb








the chopper in between bikes with bomb








the three bikes together


----------



## menotyou

Looking good bro
Its really starting to take shape


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 26 2009, 08:00 AM~12816802
> *The Olds is the the delta....
> 
> Hey linc new day.......Did you get the LS?
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: got a smokin deal too! :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou

pics,plz

I need to get a dime together for that boo!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 26 2009, 10:33 AM~12817694
> *pics,plz
> 
> I need to get a dime together for that boo!
> *


i forgot the cam at home last night when we picked the car up! but i will be taking pics tonight before and after i put my 13's on it! :biggrin: might also cut a few rapps of coils out to drop it down a bit! :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou

Sounding good can't wait to see it....


----------



## Bos82

THOSE BIKES LOOK GOOD HOMIE. CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT OTHER ONE DONE.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 26 2009, 10:43 AM~12817778
> *Sounding good can't wait to see it....
> *


its preaty clean! interior is mint other than headliner sagging a little, passenger exterior handle doesnt work but door opens from inside, very very minor surface rust forming on passenger side rocker, and some minor scratches here and there but no dents, no other rust, runs and drives awsome! :biggrin: and i got it stupid cheap! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

here it is!

1987 LS Monte carlo!!


































































more pics coming! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

few more...


----------



## Linc

couldnt leave it on those nasty looking ralley wheels! 


























:biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Big pimpin with the cassette with EQ.. Looks pretty clean though.. A little clean up, some new parts, and paint and it will be good to go..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 26 2009, 08:00 PM~12825290
> *Big pimpin with the cassette with EQ.. Looks pretty clean though.. A little clean up, some new parts, and paint and it will be good to go..
> *


 :werd: nice fukkin score


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2009, 01:04 AM~12825337
> *:werd:  nice fukkin score
> *



:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice ride Linc.


----------



## Linc

thanks guys! i got it crazy cheap! and have big plans for it! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

i see a green delta, i used to have one of those......


----------



## Linc

haha! thats one of my other cars!
these are my other two toys!


----------



## Bos82

UMMM.... Can I borrow one of em..? I will bring it back :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

I want that wagon! :cheesy: 

Thanks for the inspiration Sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> I want that wagon! :cheesy:
> 
> Its for sale! need to sell it  i have no room for 3 cars! i cant afford to insure all 3 and leave them on the road.


----------



## menotyou

Hell ya Linc that ls is pretty decent..indeed 
Nothin you & crew can't massage out...

SHOW OFF!!!!! :biggrin: 


P.S.I want the wagon too....lol


----------



## low86dime

damn you Linc haha ur wagons a popular buy hahaha


----------



## menotyou

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 27 2009, 12:36 AM~12826217
> *I want that wagon! :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration Sweet! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking awsome bro.......


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 27 2009, 08:41 AM~12827611
> *Hell ya Linc that ls is pretty decent..indeed
> Nothin you & crew can't massage out...
> 
> SHOW OFF!!!!! :biggrin:
> P.S.I want the wagon too....lol
> *


HAHAHA! thanks Mike! wait till you see what we are "massaging" for this year!!
Strong cruise was handed to Unity but we'll be there! 

The wagon is for sale to the first person who SHOWS ME THE MONEY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 27 2009, 01:44 AM~12825105
> *here it is!
> 
> 1987 LS Monte carlo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics coming! :biggrin:
> *




:0 NICE! like rick said a little clean up and a couple little things here and there and that bitch is golden


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 27 2009, 11:46 AM~12827640
> *HAHAHA!  thanks Mike!  wait till you see what we are "massaging" for this year!!
> Strong cruise was handed to Unity but we'll be there!
> 
> The wagon is for sale to the first person who SHOWS ME THE MONEY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *






























:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2009, 09:24 AM~12827952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hahaha! come and get it! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2009, 10:24 AM~12827952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

nice monte linc...that bike is coming out sweet too!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2009, 12:38 PM~12828065
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 27 2009, 12:46 PM~12828136
> *nice monte linc...that bike is coming out sweet too!
> *


X2... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

shit thats alot of money put down between the two of you!!

when some of that lands in my hand, the car goes to the person who handed me that cash! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 27 2009, 12:34 PM~12828024
> *hahaha! come and get it!  :biggrin:
> *




man if i could spend that i would.................... thats baby on the way money, straight shoe boxin it, because i say fuck a bank


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2009, 09:55 AM~12828234
> *man if i could spend that i would.................... thats baby on the way money, straight shoe boxin it, because i say fuck a bank
> *


im the same way! but i have a small safe! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 27 2009, 12:59 PM~12828265
> *im the same way! but i have a small safe! :biggrin:
> *





thats next


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2009, 10:55 AM~12828234
> *man if i could spend that i would.................... thats baby on the way money, straight shoe boxin it, because i say fuck a bank
> *


same, fuck the bank.dont trust em at all, lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2009, 01:24 PM~12828490
> *same, fuck the bank.dont trust em at all, lol
> *




nope :no: and they always find a way to tax you for your own loot!


fuck um!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2009, 11:26 AM~12828515
> *nope :no:  and they always find a way to tax you for your own loot!
> fuck um!
> *


they wouldnt give me my own money out of my locked in GIC account, to buy my truck without paying a 1500 dollar penalty for breaking my yearly term, plus wanted me to wait 2 weeks to get my monney..... so I said fuck em

after work tonight im going to look at a 1994 fleetwood brougham big body!!! and i have the amount i need to buy it!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2009, 01:31 PM~12828569
> *they wouldnt give me my own money out of my locked in GIC account, to buy my truck without paying a 1500 dollar penalty for breaking my yearly term, plus wanted me to wait 2 weeks to get my monney..... so I said fuck em
> 
> after work tonight im going to look at a 1994 fleetwood brougham big body!!! and i have the amount i need to buy it!!
> *





banks are shady thats why! 


and you juicein that new caddy or what?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2009, 11:33 AM~12828585
> *banks are shady thats why!
> and you juicein that new caddy or what?
> *


probly bagging


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2009, 01:43 PM~12828679
> *probly bagging
> *




baggin it?


what you against switches bro? just askin?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2009, 11:57 AM~12828792
> *baggin it?
> what you against switches bro? just askin?
> *


nothing at all, I just dont want a mess at all, etc. I would LOVE to 3 wheel... but id get myself in trouble, lol.

plus this will really be my daily, so I dont wanna get too far into it. know what I mean?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2009, 02:01 PM~12828826
> *nothing at all, I just dont want a mess at all, etc. I would LOVE to 3 wheel... but id get myself in trouble, lol.
> 
> plus this will really be my daily, so I dont wanna get too far into it. know what I mean?
> *




i hear that, juice has alot of maintance, plus down here bags are legal, so you wouldnt have to worry about gettin tickets an shit like that (if its the same up there?).


and i know i seen in a lowrider mag a few months back, they did a 4 door caddy with bags (or air shocks) that was bangin a killer 3wheel  check into that shit. :0


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 27 2009, 12:36 AM~12826217
> *I want that wagon! :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration Sweet! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good i like the look of it so far, rethinkin some ideas on mine


----------



## phatras

Well I was going to be a pimp to and post up my money picture but the damn change kept putting off a nasty reflection. LMAO..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 27 2009, 02:03 PM~12830626
> *Well I was going to be a pimp to and post up my money picture but the damn change kept putting off a nasty reflection. LMAO..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

^^ Thats pretty funny I got 5 nickles and a few pennys on my work bench I was just about to snap pictures of as proof of down payment???  :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 27 2009, 05:03 PM~12830626
> *Well I was going to be a pimp to and post up my money picture but the damn change kept putting off a nasty reflection. LMAO..
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sweetdreamer

*lesson one, do not leave models were kids can reach it :uh: *


----------



## Project59

*Lesson 2, Build again mudda fucka! :biggrin:</span> *

<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z212/Project59/018-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Damn the little one did a number on that huh?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 28 2009, 02:02 PM~12837934
> *lesson one, do not leave models were kids can reach it :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shitty deal man!! only thing to do is beat its ass, and rebuild, lmao


----------



## sweetdreamer

ya tried to drive it, then crushed it pushin it :uh:
Atleast the tanks ok, did not have that on it at the time of the bike theft :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

That suck's but the plus side is you get the joy of rebuilding! it's always fun fabricating something from scratch and seeing where it ends up!


----------



## sweetdreamer

got a few ideas thinkin springer front, and maybe scale it down to 1/25 to go with my club car the 300. was going to make another one for it, but nows a good time :uh: 
would love to :buttkick: or :twak: but he is four!


----------



## Project59

get er done! :thumbsup:


----------



## low86dime

"whte people please beat ur kids" hahah russell peters rocks


----------



## phat97yukon

Any idea on what time the meeting is tonight ???


----------



## Project59

To all members on msn!!! Our meeting is in progress now! So if your not online get on!!


----------



## Linc

i have to go get my kid, back in ten - 15 mins!


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, ya better be... we all miss you man hahahahha


----------



## Project59

I'd like to welcome our newest builder to the C.M.B.I. Family. <span style=\'color:red\'>geetee66 other wise known as Guy!
Welcome to the family brother. :wave: :nicoderm: </span>


----------



## sweetdreamer

:wave: hello geetee66 other wise know as guy :biggrin: WELCOME TO THE CLUB


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Linc

welcome geetee!


----------



## mademan




----------



## menotyou

Welcome geetee66


----------



## phat97yukon

So i was thinkin it would be kinda cool to do with our club, i know its been done on here before in other threads... Lets do a CMBI post your MUG shot since we have a bunch of new members, its always cool to have a face to who ya talk to ya never know you may have past each other in the local hobby shop and didnt even know it...


----------



## Project59

That's me on the right out on the Georgia Straight fishing with some of my boy's


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 2 2009, 01:28 AM~12878740
> *That's me on the right out on the Goergia Straight fishing with some of my boy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks like a bunch of trouble if you ask me :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

this is i ...homies


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2009, 09:52 PM~12878952
> *looks like a bunch of trouble if you ask me :biggrin:
> *


Long gone are the trouble of my days. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 2 2009, 02:08 AM~12879058
> *Long gone are the trouble of my days. :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## menotyou

Me with my cousin on my B-day

PLZ keep coments about her to yourself..............


----------



## Linc

:wave: mike!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 2 2009, 12:28 AM~12878740
> *That's me on the right out on the Georgia Straight fishing with some of my boy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you 3 are getting ready to square off and have a 3 man circle jerk ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Feb 2 2009, 01:06 PM~12881697
> *Me with my cousin on my B-day
> 
> PLZ keep coments about her to yourself..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what ! i can't make a comment ! It was going to be a nice 1 ! :cheesy:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2009, 10:19 AM~12881799
> *looks  like  you  3  are  getting  ready  to  square  off  and  have  a  3  man  circle jerk  !  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds to me like your just looking for a little affection!  :uh:


----------



## phatras

A little affection...Hes looking for more then that. lol.. His wife is prego with twins.. You think she wants his "thing" anywhere near her right now.. :roflmao: that thing caused the problem no way is it getting rewarded now..


----------



## phat97yukon

me with my big boots :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 2 2009, 05:17 PM~12884028
> *A little affection...Hes looking for more then that. lol.. His wife is prego with twins.. You think she wants his "thing" anywhere near her right now..  :roflmao: that thing caused the problem no way is it getting rewarded now..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

sorry but this is the only recent one i could find! side view when i got my neck tattoo'd!


----------



## menotyou

Hi Linc!  ...

I'll get a pick or two up of the 59 asap......


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Feb 2 2009, 07:08 PM~12886261
> *Hi Linc!  ...
> 
> I'll get a pick or two up of the 59 asap......
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sweetdreamer

anyone got a smoke :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights




----------



## mademan

DAMN!! we got some ugly bitches in this club!!! j/k
heres a couple old ones of me


----------



## Linc

So much for my 1 day build! took 1 day in actual build time, but a week for the paint and cleear to dry! Here she is!

"Skated"


















































something differant! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

different but all good bro looks clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

thanks, just trying to get back into it again. started with something small.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 3 2009, 03:41 AM~12890571
> *So much for my 1 day build!  took 1 day in actual build time, but a week for the paint and cleear to dry!  Here she is!
> 
> "Skated"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something differant! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: good to see you back at it bro


----------



## Linc

i havent been feelin the old wips, so i busted that out, and a few more!  :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Welcome another new member to CMBI.. southside groovin aka Jeremy.. He is having some computer issues right now but as soon as he gets it back up and running he will post up some of his work. 

T-jay can you add him to the first page please..


----------



## menotyou

Well welcome-southside groovin-


----------



## phatras

Oh yea.. also wanted to tell ya all MiniTruckin will be doing a second round of the model build off soon.. If any of you have a new mini layin around get in on the build off.. The more people in it the better.. Ill even sweeten the pot a little for club people. Ill let you all know what in the next club chat..

On that note club chat again Thursday?? If that works for most lets do it again..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 3 2009, 08:49 PM~12897929
> *Oh yea.. also wanted to tell ya all MiniTruckin will be doing a second round of the model build off soon.. If any of you have a new mini layin around get in on the build off.. The more people in it the better.. Ill even sweeten the pot a little for club people. Ill let you all know what in the next club chat..
> 
> On that note club chat again Thursday?? If that works for most lets do it again..
> *


im down!

I had to drop out of the last build off for the mag.... life got in the way...

im ready this time though.


----------



## Project59

Thursdays Seem to be the best for most so if everyone get's there shit together this week it should be a good meet!


----------



## phat97yukon

sheit, i should be game for thursday again tooo... 
Also welcome to the crew jeremy


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by phatras+Feb 3 2009, 08:22 PM~12897544-->
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome another new member to CMBI.. southside groovin aka Jeremy.. He is having some computer issues right now but as soon as he gets it back up and running he will post up some of his work.
> 
> T-jay can you add him to the first page please..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 08:32 PM~12897545
> *  Well welcome-southside groovin- cool.gif*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phat97yukon_@Feb 3 2009, 09:54 PM~12897549
> *  sheit, i should be game for thursday again tooo...
> Also welcome to the crew jeremy*


thanx guys!

whats up with the mini truckin buildoff? full size allowed? started allowed? i got a new project, barely started that i could enter. dont do many trucks tho so i might need some help with it....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the crew Jeremy.
Rick when does the MiniTruckin' build off start.


----------



## phatras

The mini build off is a model comp MiniTruckin mag puts on. It has to be a new kit and it has to be a mini.. Dime, ranger, d-50, hilux, 620, 720, and so on. Heres a link to it.. http://forums.minitruckinweb.com/69/620942...ldup/index.html

The first one went great and alot of the people in it got the models in Minitruckin mag.. So its a great opportunity to get scale models out in the mainstream again..


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Feb 3 2009, 10:20 PM~12899218-->
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the crew Jeremy.
> Rick when does the MiniTruckin' build off start.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx bro!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatras_@Feb 3 2009, 10:23 PM~12899219
> *  The mini build off is a model comp MiniTruckin mag puts on. It has to be a new kit and it has to be a mini.. Dime, ranger, d-50, hilux, 620, 720, and so on. Heres a link to it.. http://forums.minitruckinweb.com/69/620942...ldup/index.html
> 
> The first one went great and alot of the people in it got the models in Minitruckin mag.. So its a great opportunity to get scale models out in the mainstream again..*


well crap  no minis in my inventory right now...


----------



## phatras

Dont worry about it Jeremy.. Ill see what I can do for ya.. 


Oh yea.. Thursday.. We will discuss the Dfiddy and its where abouts.. Im about to issue a reward for its safe forwarding.


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 3 2009, 07:22 PM~12897544
> *Welcome another new member to CMBI.. southside groovin aka Jeremy.. He is having some computer issues right now but as soon as he gets it back up and running he will post up some of his work.
> 
> T-jay can you add him to the first page please..
> *


welcome jeremy, my name is jeremy,there is also another jeremy in the club i think too. how many jeremy's do we have now the club now :dunno: :biggrin: anyway hello and welcome :wave:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Well with southside groovin,there is now 3 of use in CMBI now


----------



## sweetdreamer

Went out today and got supplies for models, and well at walmart found this in a two pack. kept this one and gave my boy the other one, i think some one had this already on here showin the chrome work they did, so im doin the same. Had to see if i still could do the chrome work. :biggrin:
i thought that if i could do it on a hot wheel i'd still do good on a model.  
man i need a real camera there all fuzzy


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 3 2009, 10:43 PM~12899594
> *Well with southside groovin,there is now 3 of use in CMBI now
> *


lol i noticed that earlier. yall can just call me southside if it makes it easier.....


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 3 2009, 10:34 PM~12899454
> *Dont worry about it Jeremy.. Ill see what I can do for ya..
> Oh yea.. Thursday.. We will discuss the Dfiddy and its where abouts.. Im about to issue a reward for its safe forwarding.
> *


LOL ya, i was really hopein on havin that back in my hand by now with a shout out to everyone who touched it to enter into the show in 2 weeks.. lol dont think its happenin this year. it will be worth it when done tho, and if it doesnt win shit all i retire from buildin


----------



## Project59

Welcome yet another Jeremy!!!! Good to have you with us southside groovin! 
Please post your builds and or projects in here for all to see. I will pm you a link to the C.M.B.I. flag avatar!


----------



## mademan

:biggrin:


----------



## geetee66

Easy now, me brethren!
Glad to be a member of the club.
Here are some of my other builds that aren't Loriders:
This Phaeton was my 1st ever hot-rod. If I did it now, it would be better, but it was fun doing it and got me back into the hobby








Then I did the Revell 32 Ford








Here it is again but with more light on it








I really love 59 Chevy's








































I'm doing the Revell chopped 49 Merc now. 
I'll post pics when I have something to show. Right now, I'm cleaning-up all the parts before painting.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YOU GUY'S FIND A NEW NAME SINCE OPENING UP THE BOARDERS ?

HOW ABOUT THIS ! 

C.M.B.I.


*CREATIVE 

MINDS 

BUILDING 

IDEAS*

JUST ADDING IN HERE IS ALL ! 

I ALSO SEE THE MEMBER LIST GROWING WITH SOME PRETTY GOOD BUILDERS !


----------



## Project59

:0 Guy those are truley amazing! Love your work homie! Glad to have you here your gonna make a fine addition with-in these walls.

Mini thanks for the ideas bro! The creative one is some what as I was told... funky lol!!!! Well actually I suggested something simalar (Creative model Builders inc.) coughcoughRickcough No need to send that reward for safe return out! I will be getting the D-50 to Linc just as soon as I can. (Right now I'm in the middle of a lay off and my car is down) so it will be incirculation just as soon as it can be. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 4 2009, 11:56 AM~12904320
> *:0 Guy those are truley amazing! Love your work homie! Glad to have you here your gonna make a fine addition with-in these walls.
> 
> Mini thanks for the ideas bro! The creative one is some what as I was told... funky lol!!!! coughcoughRickcough No need to send that reward for safe return out! I will be getting the D-50 to Linc just as soon as I can. (Right now I'm in the middle of a lay off and my car is down) so it will be incirculation just as soon as it can.
> *


 :uh: can someone PM me with details on this "D-50" thing!?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 4 2009, 10:58 AM~12904338
> *:uh:  can someone PM me with details on this "D-50" thing!?
> *


Pm'd :ugh:


----------



## cruzinlow

damn sick builds GEETEE66...welcome to the family :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 4 2009, 12:03 AM~12900585
> *Welcome yet another Jeremy!!!! Good to have you with us southside groovin!
> Please post your builds and or projects in here for all to see. I will pm you a link to the C.M.B.I. flag avatar!
> *


thanx! ill gladly change vis as soon as i get the pm. been lookin for a replacement for this 1 for years :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

update on chopper resized and trailer 








beside trailer and 300








on trailer behind 300








underneath of trailer


----------



## southside groovin

thought id try and post these 2 up to show whats on my bench, since its workbench wednesday....

this 1 was supposed to be a halloween build last year but i had paint prolems and had to throw it in the brake fluid for a month (hok kustom kolors paint :uh: ). and the spokes were just used for a mockup. waiting on a set of 19" iroks from rick for it...










i got the idea for this truck from rollinoldskoo. got it chopped up enough to tuck the wheels. gonna use rollins bags and a billet grill from rick, but dont build many trucks so i dunno where to go from here....


----------



## phat97yukon

them some good lookin WIPS


----------



## Project59

Both of those are kick ass! And sweet that new bike is coming out pretty cool!


----------



## southside groovin

thanx guys....

did some looking around on ebay for a project for the minitruckin buildoff, and i found a bubble body stepside dime. dont have the cash to grab it right now, but i think im gonna go ahead and watch it and pick it up next payday. probly not gonna have it in time for the buildoff but itll be cool to have an ext cab stepside dime in the lineup :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 4 2009, 09:50 PM~12909782
> *thanx guys....
> 
> did some looking around on ebay for a project for the minitruckin buildoff, and i found a bubble body stepside dime. dont have the cash to grab it right now, but i think im gonna go ahead and watch it and pick it up next payday. probly not gonna have it in time for the buildoff but itll be cool to have an ext cab stepside dime in the lineup :biggrin:
> *


Hey I have a extreme kit thats missing the interior.. Not sure where the heck it went. If you can find an interior for it the kit is yours..


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 4 2009, 09:58 PM~12909866
> *Hey I have a extreme kit thats missing the interior.. Not sure where the heck it went. If you can find an interior for it the kit is yours..
> *


I got some parts box dime crap, proboly got most of a interior for it  

hey rick whats the downlow on the mini truck build off :biggrin: lol always seems to be truck build off's i finish


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 4 2009, 10:24 PM~12910232
> *I got some parts box dime crap, proboly got most of a interior for it
> 
> hey rick whats the downlow on the mini truck build off  :biggrin: lol always seems to be truck build off's i finish
> *


shit bro i was tellin rick, all i REALLY need for the interior is the tub. i had the whole interior from 1 i did a long time ago but i threw it away a while back. still got the dash and im sure i can dig up a set of seats, and scratch build the rest. lmk if you got the tub and ill work somethin out with ya....


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 4 2009, 10:37 PM~12910425
> *shit bro i was tellin rick, all i REALLY need for the interior is the tub. i had the whole interior from 1 i did a long time ago but i threw it away a while back. still got the dash and im sure i can dig up a set of seats, and scratch build the rest. lmk if you got the tub and ill work somethin out with ya....
> *


Fo sho, i will dig around tommorrow after work and let ya know


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 4 2009, 10:53 PM~12910673
> *Fo sho, i will dig around tommorrow after work and let ya know
> *


  
appreciate'cha homie.

im off to bed, so i can get ready for another long ass day at work tomorrow. what r the details on the meeting tomorrow? havent tested msn messenger yet but if i can get it to run in safe mode, ill be there...


----------



## phat97yukon

ah sheit i forgot its thursday now.... Tjay give me a shout later on time n details...


----------



## menotyou

x2


----------



## cruzinlow

morning homies :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2009, 08:56 AM~12913425
> *morning homies :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: morning


----------



## Linc

:biggrin: :wave: 
i should be home tonight after 6 pm!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 5 2009, 10:41 AM~12913822
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> i should be home tonight after 6 pm!
> *


im around tonight also!


----------



## sweetdreamer

cool gonna be here this time , morning boys :wave:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 5 2009, 10:49 AM~12913899
> *cool gonna be here this time , morning boys :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

that caddys gona look sweet on wires


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 5 2009, 09:52 AM~12913934
> *that caddys gona look sweet on wires
> *


 :nono: 

not just wires,

black powdercoated Zeniths! :cheesy: 

gonna be sexy!


----------



## sweetdreamer

i stand corrected :roflmao:


----------



## sweetdreamer

got some paint layed on 300 :0 
more at my garage :biggrin: 
it was only about 10 above


----------



## phat97yukon

All CMBI members if your around pop on msn in about half hourish for the meeting


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 5 2009, 08:04 PM~12919091
> *All CMBI members if your around pop on msn in about half hourish for the meeting
> *


msn live?


----------



## phat97yukon

yepppers, do you have any of our emails to get ya added in ?

Ps didnt have luck on the interior tub, i know i have one somewhere tho


----------



## phatras

yes..


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 5 2009, 08:13 PM~12919198
> *yepppers, do you have any of our emails to get ya added in  ?
> 
> Ps didnt have luck on the interior tub, i know i have one somewhere tho
> *


i think i got ricks email addy. figured out how to access live just dont know if its the right way or not. cant access it from my desktop b/c i think i deleted it when i minimized all the shit on this thing tryin to get it to work right, but i can access it from my email.....

my email addy is [email protected]

and thanx for checkin on that tub for me. if you run across it let me know... in the meantime ill post it up in the wanted ads.....


----------



## phatras

I added you to my contact list my email for msn is different then my other emails.. My profile lists my msn email..


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 5 2009, 08:22 PM~12919298
> *I added you to my contact list my email for msn is different then my other emails.. My profile lists my msn email..
> *


i got it from ur profile....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

got to add 

RIP Viejo

superfast payment


----------



## Project59

Congratulations everyone on our new club name!!! 
From now on the club will be known as <span style=\'color:red\'>Creative Model Builders Inc. 
I have changed our club banner! </span>


----------



## sweetdreamer

cool need new avi


----------



## Project59

right click save!


----------



## phatras

right click delete.. um i mean save.. douche canoe i dont think that phrase will get old..


----------



## phat97yukon

very nice...


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 5 2009, 11:35 PM~12921842
> *right click delete.. um i mean save.. douche canoe i dont think that phrase will get old..
> *


Its a classic, lol world wide sayin now :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou

Right on...I'm digging it...


----------



## Project59




----------



## sweetdreamer

<<<<<sweet new avi <<<<<<<


----------



## Project59

It doesn't look like it's worked lol!


----------



## phat97yukon

Bike loooks sick ! the avi doesnt look at all diffrent, you can see a lil where it aint a maple leaf anymore thats bout it


----------



## cruzinlow

DAMN...the combo is lookin sick bro..havent seen that truck in a while i was wondering wat happend to it...


----------



## Project59

Thanks homie!!! You can check out some of the more recent mods on the truck here!
 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=260856&st=200


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

The bike and the dually are lookin sik.


----------



## calaveras73

skulls look bad on the truck bro


----------



## Project59

Thanks homies!


----------



## menotyou

Those are tight bro


----------



## menotyou

Well I figured I'd better leak some pics of the 59....Its coming along ok I'll finish paint by tomm. and should start chroming by sunday-night......I have some ideas and touchs to add to the paint befor I'll be really happy with it

I am aware I put 58 skirts on it...I had the 59 skirts but the casting was rough..and I did more damage then fixed :uh: 
Anyways heres where I am with it....


----------



## Project59

Nice! That's looking hot!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 7 2009, 12:37 PM~12934900
> *Nice! That's looking hot!
> *


 x2


----------



## BiggC

Looks great man!!


----------



## DEUCES76

hey homie how did u cut ur trunk out on that 59 of urs


----------



## menotyou

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 7 2009, 02:30 PM~12935581
> *hey homie how did u cut ur trunk out on that 59 of urs
> *



xacto knife


----------



## phantomw351

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 5 2009, 10:28 PM~12921714
> *Congratulations everyone on our new club name!!!
> From now on the club will be known as <span style=\'color:red\'>Creative Model Builders Inc.
> I have changed our club banner!  </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 COOL NEW NAME BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

INTRESTING COLOR!! WHATS THAT OFF OF? GREAT JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou

Thanks guys...
The color is Gloss Pistachio & Gloss white

I got the color choice from my dinner plate while trying to figure one out for it...


----------



## sweetdreamer

That green looks good with the white, dinner plate hmmm good idea bro :thumbsup:


----------



## slash

awesome paint job


----------



## sweetdreamer

Here is a little 70 drop flake to drool on, outside pics tommorow








still got to wet sand smooth, reclear and you know the rest  look at that shine and its dry :0


----------



## phatras

Guys welcome Grimreeper aka James to the club You can see his stuff here..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=437447&hl=


----------



## Project59

Welcome James! I have added your name and link to your profile to our first page!


----------



## Linc

as we speak,











the paint is being mixed for the LS!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 8 2009, 02:55 AM~12939482
> *Here is a little 70 drop flake to drool on, outside pics tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still got to wet sand smooth, reclear and you know the rest  look at that shine and its dry  :0
> *




yo know you cant wetsand flake right? you need at least 3 light cotes of clear on that before you wetsand it  just a heads up , so you dont end up sanding off the flake


----------



## mademan

back in a few :biggrin: it hit 0 degrees today, so im gonna slang so paint!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou

Welcome Reeper!


----------



## mademan

decided to go with Gunmetal grey. I was at the autobody supply store the other day, and bought a shitload of mis-mixed spray bombs for a few $ each. decided to try a couple out today since it was nice.

Im gonna go with black top and mouldings I think. mabey some silver leaf.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 01:52 PM~12942110
> *decided to go with Gunmetal grey. I was at the autobody supply store the other day, and bought a shitload of mis-mixed spray bombs for a few $ each. decided to try a couple out today since it was nice.
> 
> Im gonna go with black top and mouldings I think. mabey some silver leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 do i c big rims comeing soon?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 8 2009, 02:54 PM~12942126
> *do i c big rims comeing soon?
> *


fuck no, lol.

hows your stang comming along? I havent even really touched my nova.


----------



## Project59

I would also like to add 2 more new members to the Family! 
Please welcome!

DEUCES76 - Ronald

and 

modelsinc1967 - Darren


----------



## menotyou

Welcome homies..  

Made...I think the black on top of that gun metal would look killer


----------



## southside groovin

welcome to the club fellas :wave:


----------



## Guest

Thank you, its good to belong to the club now. I will post some of the builds that I have here on this thread soon, hopefully this evening. For now you can check out the two current ones I have going on now at the photobucket link below in my signature....


----------



## DEUCES76

thank you for letin me join ur family as well i have alot of projects goin on right now will post pics later and everyone in the c.m.b.i family u all r doin a greatjob buildin keep up the good work


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967+Feb 8 2009, 04:43 PM~12942829-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, its good to belong to the club now. I will post some of the builds that I have here on this thread soon, hopefully this evening. For now you can check out the two current ones I have going on now at the photobucket link below in my signature....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEUCES76_@Feb 8 2009, 04:46 PM~12942849
> *thank you for letin me join ur family as well i have alot of projects goin on right now will post pics later and everyone in the c.m.b.i family u all r doin a greatjob buildin keep up the good work
> *


welcome , both of you to the CMBI family! we look forward to seeing some of yor work in here!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 8 2009, 02:52 PM~12942453
> *I would also like to add 2 more new members to the Family!
> Please welcome!
> 
> DEUCES76  - Ronald
> 
> and
> 
> modelsinc1967 - Darren
> 
> *


welcome to the club boys!








PAINT DONE FOR THE LS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
Maybe i might do a replica sorta before the 1:1 gets done!  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Here are most of my built kits.
































































The only tuner car I have finished is the green car








stage coach in the works...








and a kettenkrad been working on for over ten years
















in process car i really should finish my '65 impala








the one that I am trying to finish now is this one


----------



## Linc

oh shit! i thought that red bike was real for a min.! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 8 2009, 03:42 PM~12943261
> *oh shit! i thought that red bike was real for a min.!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i thought the bike on the bottom was a replica of the bike thats in the pic on top lol great work bro... and thats an awsome picture.... :cheesy:


----------



## Project59

Wow man! Impressive work on that bike! It looks good enough for a mountain ride! :0


----------



## menotyou

Nice work on those patterns :thumbsup: 


And I don't feel so bad now..The bike got me too.....
Well done brotha & Welcome again


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Feb 8 2009, 04:26 PM~12943148
> *Here are most of my built kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only tuner car I have finished is the green car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stage coach in the works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a kettenkrad been working on for over ten years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in process car i really should finish my '65 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one that I am trying to finish now is this one
> *



clean builds bro


----------



## DEUCES76

heres one of my builds that i finished a few months ago


----------



## Project59

Very nice! :0


----------



## DEUCES76

thank u sorry for the big pic


----------



## menotyou

Nice build bro!


----------



## Guest

Very clean build, awesome impala!!!


----------



## phatras

Wow.. alot of great builders joining up with us.. Welcome guys... Loving the builds posted..


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2009, 01:20 PM~12941927
> *yo know you cant wetsand flake right?  you need at least 3 light cotes of clear on that before you wetsand it   just a heads up , so you dont end up sanding off the flake
> *


thanks for the heads up!! but there was already two clear on it, over the flake  did wet sand today came out nice. :cheesy: with the first clear holding flake, and the two clear on over it to protect flake, todays now makes four clear. might need to do one more :biggrin: will post more pics when dry


----------



## sweetdreamer

oops, forgot welcome to the club boys nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the club guyz.


----------



## Guest

Thank you for the welcomes its good to be here!!! Everyone in the club build awesome vehicles...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 8 2009, 05:52 PM~12942453
> *I would also like to add 2 more new members to the Family!
> Please welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> modelsinc1967 - Darren
> 
> *




THIS DUDE WAS PART OF DYNASTY BACK IN APRIL




:scrutinize:


----------



## Project59

I have no idea about that! I wasn't aware he was even on here that long ago! When he was invited into C.M.B.I. he had no other club represented in his signature or avatar! I can tell a one thing I know for sure tho! And that's the fact he has our flag in his avatar so that must mean he has jumped ship??


----------



## sweetdreamer

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAM! it"s mutine.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats his dealing...good luck with em on yalls ship.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 9 2009, 01:18 AM~12947151
> *I have no idea about that! I wasn't aware he was even on here that long ago! When he was invited into C.M.B.I. he had no other club represented in his signature or avatar! I can tell a one thing I know for sure tho! And that's the fact he has our flag in his avatar so that must mean he has jumped ship??
> *




im not stressin at all bro, just tryin to make him sweat alil thats all!


i found a post way back in april where slammdsanoma welcomed him to the club, and homie just dipped i guess! 


its cool here, i have no beef with anyone on this site and you guys no that!


----------



## Project59

Oh I know your not stressing! It's all good and i don't think he's stressing! after all in the end no matter what family he resides in the fact is he is a builder! and a damn good one at that!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 9 2009, 01:26 AM~12947227
> *Oh I know your not stressing! It's all good and i don't think he's stressing! after all in the end no matter what family he resides in the fact is he is a builder! and a damn good one at that!
> *




no doubt!  :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up family hows everyone doin :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Project59

Good Good homie! did you figure out the avatar or signature thing???


----------



## DEUCES76

no i dont know how to get the flag flyin like urs


----------



## phatras

go to image right click on mouse.. menu will come up.. save image as.. save it to your desktop.. go to my controls on lil.. upper right of screen. click on edit avatar settings.. then click on browse.. Find the image you saved on desktop.. click once on image, then click open. then click update avator... Done.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 8 2009, 11:34 PM~12948364
> *no i dont know how to get the flag flyin like urs
> *


There ya go Homie! You got it now.  :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

little update on paint still need to rewet-sand smooth looks good out side. :0 depends on what angle you have it at the blue, green, yellow,or red flake shows or you dont see flake at all. :cheesy: the kona browm almost takes on a purple marroon color a well :biggrin:can see more in my thread


----------



## DEUCES76

paint job lookin swet homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76

good afternoon to all my C.M.B.I family


----------



## Linc

:wave:


----------



## sweetdreamer

good morning :wave:


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up fellas whats everyone workin on  :wave: :wave:


----------



## phat97yukon

Sheit was a busy weekend , would like to welcome all the new crew


----------



## DEUCES76

thank you for letin me join ur family im glad to be part of a family of builders that loves the hobby and loves to build once again thank you for letin me join


----------



## phatras

Here you go. not leave me alone about the picture...lol.. 
Its old from when the last little one was born..


----------



## phat97yukon

how long it take ya to give birth to the lil one, ya look a lil tired from it


----------



## southside groovin

damn i wish i could post up some pics. i need some advice on this truck :ugh:


----------



## phatras

email me your pics.. Ill host them for ya.. [email protected]


----------



## southside groovin

i would but every time i hook the digi up to save the pics to the pc, it locks my computer up..... :angry: gonna try to go to circuit city on thursday and pick up a hard drive so i can back up my music and then try to reinstall windows. hopefully thatll fix all this shit......

on the bright side i have been takin some bad ass pics, and when i get the pc fixed im gonna try to start a new build thread. lol i cant even find my old 1 or my old for sale thread.....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

First finished build of 2009.


----------



## Project59

Cool!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

This is my newest project.








The body at the moment is waiting for clear.Its bieng paint De Ja Blue from Testors One Coat line.I need an opinion on what caps to run.
Choice # 1








Choice # 2


----------



## Project59

Looking good ace's!  :0 


I'd like to add yet another new member to our list! Please welcome Nicholas or dink to the family.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that trucks gonna be a good build..i just did one in black....laid out, ya prolly remember it. And i'd go with the first one...the second one needs to be sucken in for a deep dish look IMO


----------



## Project59

Jeremy I would personally leave the stock steelies with out caps!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 9 2009, 09:37 PM~12954703
> *how long it take ya to give birth to the lil one, ya look a lil tired from it
> *




:roflmao: its good to put a face with a name rick!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the family Nicholas or dink


----------



## sweetdreamer

welcome to the family


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2009, 10:26 PM~12956671
> *:roflmao:  its good to put a face with a name rick!
> *


Yea sorry ya all gatta see my ugly mug.. lol..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 10 2009, 12:43 AM~12956932
> *Yea sorry ya all gatta see my ugly mug.. lol..
> *





hey you said it :biggrin: 


































j/k bro :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

watz up brothas ...and welcome to all the new members of the family, lookin hella good up in the spot..


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 9 2009, 09:19 PM~12956595
> *Looking good ace's!  :0
> I'd like to add yet another new member to our list! Please welcome Nicholas or dink to the family.</span>
> *



THANK FOR PUTTING ME ON *<span style=\'color:red\'>NOW IT TIME FOR ME TO REPRESENT*


----------



## phatras

I vote plain steel wheels as well


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 9 2009, 10:25 PM~12957857
> *I vote plain steel wheels as well
> *


^^^x2 steelies all the way :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for the opinions boyz.


----------



## DEUCES76

welcome to the family dink


----------



## DEUCES76

heres some of my projects i got goin on right now


----------



## DEUCES76

and heres my wifes builds as well first off jewelquest


----------



## Project59

Nioce!! Love that 70 monte! Would like to see better pics of the rivi too! :0


----------



## DEUCES76

thanks thats my wifes car


----------



## DEUCES76

i will take outside pic tommorow of it


----------



## phatras

Looking good.. both of ya keep it up..


----------



## sweetdreamer

A sneak peak at *Star Dust* :0


----------



## Project59

I think the shocks are busted!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

:roflmao: :roflmao: I think you right :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

So here's a little progress on my '50 F-1.


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 10 2009, 09:05 PM~12967707
> *So here's a little progress on my '50 F-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## phatras

That was fast.. looks real good..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Yeah,it was fairly warm the last few days so i got some paint laid down on it.


----------



## DEUCES76

truck lookin clean homie keep it up


----------



## phat97yukon

loookin good


----------



## southside groovin

i like it. them whitewalls look sick on there :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

Hey jeremy AKA sweetdreamer, was great to meet ya man ! hope the box of goodies is keepin ya outta trouble, or maybe its gettin ya into trouble


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 10 2009, 11:59 PM~12968620
> *Hey jeremy AKA sweetdreamer, was great to meet ya man ! hope the box of goodies is keepin ya outta trouble, or maybe its gettin ya into trouble
> *


YO PHAT'S ! Did your package show up yet ?


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 11:01 PM~12968666
> *YO PHAT'S  ! Did  your  package  show  up  yet  ?
> *



nothin yet mang


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i hadn't heard anything so i thought i better ask !


----------



## menotyou

Deuce...You wife builds hard!....

Ace that 50 is looking good...Love the color choice


----------



## DEUCES76

thanks homie she trys her best


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 10 2009, 08:05 PM~12967707
> *So here's a little progress on my '50 F-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hot damn thats nice!!  :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 11 2009, 12:45 AM~12968415
> *i like it. them whitewalls look sick on there :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

I wanted to thank phat97yukon for havin my family over last night when we were in calgary. we all had fun. even though it was a short visit. and to thank you for the box of stuff that you gave to me and my son. he could not stop talking about it all the way home, and made me open and look at everything before bed. he already has the prowler in his hands after i did some chrome work to it last night and wont let it go of it.there is going to be life in a lot of those models you gave weather its me or my son trying to learn the hobby we aprecciate your kindness and generosite, and owe you big. we will try to have you over at some time for a b.b.q. thanks for keeping the hobby alive :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DEUCES76

Goodafternoon family :wave: :wave:


----------



## Project59

Whats going on bud!


----------



## Linc

:wave:


----------



## phatras

Linc.. were all waiting on some paint pictures.. Where they at???


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 11 2009, 02:23 PM~12974410
> *Linc.. were all waiting on some paint pictures.. Where they at???
> *


paint pics of the LS?! the car hasnt been painted yet! just got the color mixed on the wekend! we sprayed a garbage can last night to test the color and it looks rad! Used ryans micro flake and srayed 3 coats over the color and it turned out wicked! i was going to spray my daughters pedal car but decided not to.


----------



## phatras

oh.. i thought you were doing the ls over the weekend.. damn..


----------



## ElRafa

Some Hard ass builds up in here guy Keep it up


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 11 2009, 02:30 PM~12974478
> *oh.. i thought you were doing the ls over the weekend.. damn..
> *


no! i wish! I'd like to consentrate on getting the Olds done first but i dont think thats going to happen! haha! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 11 2009, 11:31 AM~12972755
> *I wanted to thank phat97yukon for havin my family over last night when we were in calgary. we all had fun. even though it was a short visit. and to thank you for the box of stuff that you gave to me and my son. he could not stop talking about it all the way home, and made me open and look at everything before bed. he already has the prowler in his hands after i did some chrome work to it last night and wont let it go of it.there is going to be life in a lot of those models you gave weather its me or my son trying to learn the hobby we aprecciate your kindness and generosite, and owe you big. we will try to have you over at some time for a b.b.q. thanks for keeping the hobby alive  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



No worrys man, its always great to meet people in the hobby and its great your gettin the lil guy in it as well one day he could fly with CMBI  

PS, i found the cash you left for it all.... I must kick ya in the ass next time we meet


----------



## cruzinlow

wat up brothas :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

not much bro, Been playing with some of the bodys that i got from phat97yukon aka jordan Cheers to the parts :biggrin: I hope this gets the building spirit going for you yukon.
69 shelby mustang :0 
































little out of practice, but still good none the less :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

and yukon go get a coffee for you generousity,Peace. :yes:


----------



## southside groovin

hey guys i got a question. does the uptown escalade kit come with stock wheels? if so, does any1 got a pic or can sum1 measure the diameter of the wheels?


----------



## phatras

i dont think the uptown kits does.. the amt ext does though..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no, the uptown kit doesnt come with stocks..but 2 sets of custom rims


----------



## southside groovin

well crap there went that idea. thanx guys....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for comments guyz.I'll hopefully have more progress reported soon.


----------



## DEUCES76

heres 2 more cars im workin on


----------



## phat97yukon

that camaro is pretty sexxxy man, but the oldsmobile im not diggin the rims at all asmuch as i love that car... some of them T's would look bad ass also on it IMO

Keep it up mang


----------



## sweetdreamer

I think the olds should have the other rims,and visa vera


----------



## sweetdreamer

new project "dodge little red"
paint by phat :biggrin: 








scratch built frame :0


----------



## phat97yukon

dude, thats sick !!!


----------



## modeltech

nice camaro deuce!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

Got more done on frame for little red, starting to look good gunna do 4 link susp


----------



## grimreaper69

Been out for awhile, STILL OUT, still waitin to get a new comp. Great to be a part of the club. As soon as I get the comp, i'll get some new pics. (and rick, funds are tight right now, but I WILL be gettin that RG alley rat from ya, gotta start on that 454) Again, thanks for lettin me in this great club.


----------



## menotyou

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 12 2009, 08:48 AM~12982117
> *Got more done on frame for little red, starting to look good gunna do 4 link susp
> *



Hell ya bro 4 links where its at.......

LOL I think the build names funny....Its like calling a 6.5ft 400lbs guy tiny :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

the truck actually is "the little red truck" of the 70's do you remember it it was one of there specialty trucks with the smoke stacks.
this is were im at with it now
interior from parted out elcamino cut down
scratch built roll bars
chevy motor, cus dodge never runs rite

















to do.
half done 4 link, started on scratch build axils
build own 4wheel diff
finish interior
and there is nothin funny about a 6.5ft 400 lbs guy called tiny.


----------



## menotyou

My dad had a" Little red express"...I know them well 

To day they where shotting a movie behind my house and these babies rolled up..Thought I'd share

















And my find of the day...I get all my shop rags at the secondhand store and take a lookieloo while I'm in there and today I found this... & the decals are still in it too..

























And I picked up a new daily....Intake-header-full exhaust-adj susp...I rips good 
I can already hear the ricer jokes but its a fun street machine
I got it pretty much gavin to me because my bro smoked a pole..I threw in a new rad support and pulled the bumper out using hot water and straightened the hood the best I could and pulled a big dent out of the rear bumper passenger side using a 2x4 and a floor jack....I'm into the car for $800.oo and it came with 2 months insurance onit


----------



## phatras

> My dad had a" Little red express"...I know them well
> 
> To day they where shotting a movie behind my house and these babies rolled up..Thought I'd share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a movie thats a cw tv show. Its the ride from supernatural on CW. The better half loves that show..


----------



## menotyou

LOL your good! 
It was "supernatural" we got a notifacation in the mail box


----------



## dink

*first C.M.B.I post, and first one for 09 :biggrin: *




























sorry about the lighting. new camera


----------



## Project59

Looks good Nicholas!


----------



## phat97yukon




----------



## DEUCES76

good evenin family whats good


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 13 2009, 08:49 PM~12998157
> *Looks good Nicholas!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dink

COUPLE OF OUTSIDE SHOTS














TRUNK HAS THREE PUMPS, SIX BATTERIES, FOUR DUMPS. PUMPS WERE MADE FROM PLASTIC AND SHOT WITH ALCLAD


----------



## Project59

That's looking real good bro! Nice details in that trunk set up and under the hood!  :cheesy:


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2009, 11:57 AM~13002120
> *That's looking real good bro! Nice details in that trunk set up and under the hood!  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS. THAT WAS MY THIRD SET OF PUMPS I MADE. A LITTLE TIME CONSUMING BUT WORTH IT IF YOU GET WHAT YOU WANT IN THE END


----------



## phat97yukon

bad ass !!!! keep it up


----------



## dink

TWO PUMPS, 4 DUMPS





















JUST SOMETHING IM TRYING A MC FRONT END


----------



## cruzinlow

:biggrin: yo DINK..LOL the rides are lookin damn good bro..nice work keep it up...


----------



## menotyou

Morning everybody :wave: 

Those are very nice builds D!


----------



## sweetdreamer

morning everyone :wave: i like the green chevy good job


----------



## Linc

:wave: morning boys! I've been up allnight on watch! I'm at my mothers house on a small vacation about 5 hours from home, we went out yesturday in her car and left the LS at her place, 2 seperate groups of people came by the house and snapped pics of the car and surrounding area and took off fast when neibours came out to ask what they were doing! the neibour said one guy said "we'll come back tonight and get it".So I stayed up with her 130 pound german shepard and a baseball bat! :biggrin: And wouldnt you know, at about 3 am, a truck pulled up! Snapped pics of the car from inside the truck and left slowly! needless to say, i didnt get any sleep last night! I'm going home today! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

mornin boyz..... fawk i gotta give my GNX a bath, go figure i can build somthing crazy/chop the crap outta somthing but tryin to build a box stock clean kit has to kick me in the teeth...


----------



## phat97yukon

hey guys, id like to introduce ya to Mattfink *Matt* the newest member on here... not really a newb to CMBI but a newb to LIL, its only taken me ages to get him to get his ass on here but this guy does do some pretty wild shit with plastic  so ya better get some pics on the go on here..


----------



## Mattfink

Man, I think I might still have a low rider still left in me yet. Rather than the draggin frame traditional hot rod like the ones I'm known for! But the Surf is about ready to get it's first coat of the second color like now!


----------



## DEUCES76

good evening family hows everyone and welcome to any new members


----------



## DEUCES76

good morning family :wave:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 15 2009, 09:37 AM~13008560
> *:wave: morning boys!  I've been up allnight on watch! I'm at my mothers house on a small vacation about  5 hours from home, we went out yesturday in her car and left the LS at her place, 2 seperate groups of people came by the house and snapped pics of the car and surrounding area and took off fast when neibours came out to ask what they were doing! the neibour said one guy said "we'll come back tonight and get it".So I stayed up with her 130 pound german shepard and a baseball bat! :biggrin:  And wouldnt you know, at about 3 am, a truck pulled up! Snapped pics of the car from inside the truck and left slowly! needless to say, i didnt get any sleep last night!  I'm going home today! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Did all go well??? Hope noone ripped your shit off!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I THOUGT YOU FAIRIES UP NORTH WERE ALL ABOUT LOVE AND HOLDING EACH OTHER ! BUT I YOU GUYS STILL HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE RED LEAF BANDITS ! LOL ! 

HOPE THE RIDE IS COOL LINC ! HOW LONG HAD YOU BEEN THERE ? AND NEXT TIME YOU GO THEY MIGHT NOT WAIT SO I WOULD TAKE A LESS NOTICEABLE RIDE ! CAUSE FROM THE DAYS OF GANKING SHIT IN MY HOOD IF THEY WENT AS FAR IS SNATCHING PICS AND COMEING BACK AGAIN ITS A RIDE THEY HAVE THEIR EYES FOR A REASON !


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 01:11 PM~13017828
> *I  THOUGT  YOU  FAIRIES  UP  NORTH  WERE  ALL  ABOUT  LOVE  AND  HOLDING  EACH  OTHER !  BUT  I  YOU GUYS  STILL  HAVE  TO  WORRY  ABOUT THE  RED  LEAF BANDITS  !  LOL !
> 
> HOPE  THE  RIDE  IS  COOL  LINC  !    HOW  LONG  HAD YOU  BEEN  THERE ?  AND  NEXT  TIME  YOU  GO  THEY  MIGHT  NOT  WAIT    SO  I  WOULD  TAKE  A  LESS  NOTICEABLE  RIDE  !  CAUSE  FROM  THE  DAYS  OF  GANKING  SHIT  IN  MY  HOOD  IF THEY  WENT  AS  FAR  IS  SNATCHING  PICS  AND  COMEING  BACK  AGAIN  ITS  A  RIDE  THEY  HAVE THEIR  EYES  FOR  A  REASON !
> *


no fairies in my hood! 7 shootings in 7 days! all 1-8 blocks from me, my kids daycare, or my grand mothers house! today alone, 2 seperate gun fights! 1 8 blocks from my grandmas where i have been most the day, the second, on her street at the end of the road! 

I dont drive things that arent noticeable! haha! i have the malibu wagon(thats for sale  ) flaked, lowerd, wires, with duel exhaust. Or, the olds delta 88, air baged, 13 inch supreames, and painted electric lime green with gold pearl. Or the new car and the one they were snapping shots of,








































87 Monte carlo LS w wires! :biggrin: 

couple snaps of the olds and wagon,


----------



## Project59

Just kick ass! Glad the ls is safe! That olds is bad ass! and well you already know how I feel about the wagon! :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice supremes on the green olds that car is sweet


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 16 2009, 02:49 PM~13018711
> *Just kick ass! Glad  the ls is safe! That olds is bad ass! and well you already know how I feel about the wagon! :biggrin:
> *


Im just across the river! come get it! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

SWEET RIDES LINC!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 16 2009, 02:50 PM~13018720
> *nice supremes on the green  olds that car is sweet
> *


thankyou! those are super hard to find out here! got them cheap! traded a bunch of parts for them! :biggrin: I got the air set up for free from a buddy of mine who juiced his car, juice will be next once the paint and headliner are finished! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 16 2009, 01:51 PM~13018726
> *Im just across the river! come get it!  :biggrin:
> *


Not that I can afford it but whats the asking price! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 16 2009, 02:59 PM~13018788
> *Not that I can afford it but whats the asking price!  :biggrin:
> *


asking $1000 without wire wheels, you want it, i can PM your special price! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:roflmao:


----------



## menotyou

Sorry about my little bro Linc...I didn't count him as being a sell out.. :uh: 

I'll poke the little douchebag in the eye for ya!


----------



## Mattfink

T-jay, nike!!(just do it!)


----------



## RIP Viejo

this club has some very talented artists!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mattfink+Feb 16 2009, 05:06 PM~13020729-->
> 
> 
> 
> T-jay, nike!!(just do it!)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIP Viejo_@Feb 16 2009, 05:27 PM~13020946
> *this club has some very talented artists!!
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the club Mattfink.
Linc those are some pretty sweet rides you got out there.


----------



## phat97yukon

tjay , ditch that dub for the wagon !!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

take the wagon, give me the dub!!


----------



## phat97yukon

better yet i will take the wagon.... ive always wanted a bad ass wagon


----------



## Linc

haha! first come first serve! who ever shows up here with cash in hand, gets it but it needs to go! got an LS and Delta 88 to build! no room where i build the cars or live to keep it or i'd build a hopper out of it! :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 17 2009, 12:47 AM~13025966
> *haha!  first come first serve! who ever shows up here with cash in hand, gets it but it needs to go! got an LS and Delta 88 to build! no room where i build the cars or live to keep it or i'd build a hopper out of it! :biggrin:
> *


Store it in my driveway I have room....I live right by your moms...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Feb 17 2009, 09:29 AM~13027504
> *Store it in my driveway I have room....I live right by your moms...
> *


My mom lives on the island, where are you talking about? besides, i need the money to put into the other cars. # cars, and 1 being stored where i dont see it, id forget i own it! haha! thanks for the offer, i will consider it though.


----------



## menotyou

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 17 2009, 09:33 AM~13027534
> *My mom lives on the island, where are you talking about? besides, i need the money to put into the other cars. # cars, and 1 being stored where i dont see it, id forget i own it! haha! thanks for the offer, i will consider it though.
> *


Oh my bad I thought your moms lived in surrey.........Anyhow I do have room open to you if you ever need it bro


----------



## Mattfink

If I didn't have so many 4runners, and lots of money tied up in them I would of came down to buy the waggon! Any interest in a 75 Monte Carlo Landau?? 

Lacquer fumes are making me dizzy and stuff.


----------



## phat97yukon

:rant: :nosad: :yessad:  :loco: hno: :banghead: :happysad: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :guns: :ugh:  :tears: :dunno: :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :angry: 

that about discribes me right now... i dunno WTF is my problem but im havin a bad ass slump in models right now seems like anything i try to do isnt workin at all and screwin up and its really gettin to me im tryin to work on stuff to relax and its just stressin me out more, its not like me to have this problem so figured i needed to rant, as it is im like 2 seconds away from sayin screw entering the model show this weekend, packin up all my model stuff and takin another 5 year vaction from it and start some other hobby like smokin crack  lol, well maybe somthing not as bad as that.... 

in a 24 hour period ive had 2 paint jobs go south on me, figured the first problem was the clear wasnt freaken sprayin right for some reason it would shoot for a split second like silly string causin my 86 GNX to look all wavy even after wetsands and usin a good can of clear it will be goin for a bath in the purple stuff, same with the 70 chevelle im workin of had the same issuse with the clear but was able to bring it back to life but now i seem to be stupid when its comin time to put the decals on i use to be able to do that crap blindfolded, than messed up the hood with the sharpie doin the hood pins and window trims.....

End rant, maybe i will dig my camara outta my truck and snap some pics of the BS that im workin on latly....


----------



## sweetdreamer

^^^ hey man we all go through the s$$%t all the time, all that bs is the fun of modelin


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 17 2009, 09:15 PM~13033593
> *^^^ hey man we all go through the s$$%t all the time, all that bs is the fun of modelin
> *


X2
shit 3 months ago i was ready to sell ALL my models and supplies off just b/c i didnt have any ideas, and i was frustrated b/c of not having the funds to build to the level i wanted my models to be at and crank out the quantity that i want, plus pay all the bills, plus have money to work on three 1:1 projects. now im just focusing on 1 or 2 projects at a time and not worrying about deadlines and im a lot happier. if i get bored with a project or blocked or money holds me up, i just put it back in the box and work on somethin else.....


----------



## Mattfink

Jordan, I know your pain... But I would trade places with you, consider the 25 bondo bucket! Enough said, it won't be at the show this year, and now I tryed to make it work again, but can you guess the disaster this time? I almost think if god wanted us to have switchblade doors, we would of came out them in the beginning! LOL!!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Feb 17 2009, 10:15 PM~13034237
> *Jordan, I know your pain... But I would trade places with you, consider the 25 bondo bucket! Enough said, it won't be at the show this year, and now I tryed to make it work again, but can you guess the disaster this time? I almost think if god wanted us to have switchblade doors, we would of came out them in the beginning! LOL!!
> *


LOL, put the bondo bucket away and come back to it in a few years lol ... the amount of time ya dicked with it you coulda took a solid block of bondo and carved a body for that thing


----------



## phat97yukon

LOL, ps matt when your in town this weekend you can help me dig out my model table n shit... i gotta get my groove back here ASAP i want in on this mini truck build BAD


----------



## Mattfink

Can do, (help with the table). But if I take the rest of the week off and finish the 25, they would have to make a special class for that bucket only, then I would get more trophies. Because we all know that trophies are the only reason any of us do this, and if no trophies come home with me this year I should kill the judges, the spectators, and the other contestants for getting in the way of my trophies!! Lol!!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Feb 17 2009, 10:30 PM~13034424
> *Can do, (help with the table). But if I take the rest of the week off and finish the 25, they would have to make a special class for that bucket only, then I would get more trophies. Because we all know that trophies are the only reason any of us do this, and if no trophies come home with me this year I should kill the judges, the spectators, and the other contestants for getting in the way of my trophies!! Lol!!
> *


I really dont give a rats ass if i win trophys or anything really, aslong as the stupid judges dont win like everyother year.. 

LOL, comon what are ya 14/15 beatin a 10 year old with a silver hummer....


----------



## Mattfink

My finger is tapping my nose right now... But what do you think about a 47 Aerosedan bomb, jade green, with a stovebolt?


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Feb 17 2009, 10:38 PM~13034532
> *My finger is tapping my nose right now... But what do you think about a 47 Aerosedan bomb, jade green, with a stovebolt?
> *


DO IT.... if not im comin to mug ya for the areosedan


----------



## Mattfink

Do you remember the sketchpad idea from years ago with the green Aerosedan, like that. Ol"Skool, none of that extreem high dollar, excessive bling. But just low and slow. Like Cheech and Chong! Speaking of that........


----------



## Mattfink

Scale Auto June 1999 page 42. The dark lacquer green rolling on the 1009's. Good thing I just got a set of those!


----------



## sweetdreamer

update on truck
hieght i want








workin on interior








fourlink and scratch built axcels


----------



## phat97yukon

sweeeet !


----------



## Project59

100 :dunno:


----------



## Project59

Fail! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

nope sucker


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 17 2009, 06:45 PM~13033224
> *:rant:  :nosad:  :yessad:    :loco:  hno:  :banghead:  :happysad:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :ugh:      :dunno:  :thumbsdown:    :twak:    :angry:
> 
> that about discribes me right now... i dunno WTF is my problem but im havin a bad ass slump in models right now seems like anything i try to do isnt workin at all and screwin up and its really gettin to me im tryin to work on stuff to relax and its just stressin me out more, its not like me to have this problem so figured i needed to rant, as it is im like 2 seconds away from sayin screw entering the model show this weekend, packin up all my model stuff and takin another 5 year vaction from it and start some other hobby like smokin crack  lol, well maybe somthing not as bad as that....
> 
> in a 24 hour period ive had 2 paint jobs go south on me, figured the first problem was the clear wasnt freaken sprayin right for some reason it would shoot for a split second like silly string causin my 86 GNX to look all wavy even after wetsands and usin a good can of clear it will be goin for a bath in the purple stuff, same with the 70 chevelle im workin of had the same issuse with the clear but was able to bring it back to life but now i seem to be stupid when its comin time to put the decals on i use to be able to do that crap blindfolded, than messed up the hood with the sharpie doin the hood pins and window trims.....
> 
> End rant, maybe i will dig my camara outta my truck and snap some pics of the BS that im workin on latly....
> *


You fucking pansy!!! Snap out of it and quit snivelling. :uh:


----------



## phat97yukon

thats what i figured it woulda hit 100 by the time i got home from work..


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 18 2009, 04:24 PM~13042298
> *nope sucker
> *


That's a big fail too! Douche canoe. :uh:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 18 2009, 06:26 PM~13042317
> *You fucking pansy!!! Snap out of it and quit snivelling. :uh:
> *



I will get my groove back, i have too much cool shit that i want to do not to and i cant afford anything else now so thats all my life can be is models..


----------



## sweetdreamer

Now it 100 pages


----------



## sweetdreamer

feast you eyes on this chevelle
paint by phat  
gettin built and customized by me
hey jordan maybe this will get you in the building spirit


----------



## Mattfink

Funny. Jordan, looks like I'll be seein you at the show this week end. 
What wheels and tires should go on the rev 49 merc? The body is red and the int is orange and white. I'm at a loss for ideas... I know the box stockers or wires are not going on it, but what should? Anyone?


----------



## DEUCES76

good morning family :wave:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 18 2009, 07:27 PM~13042332
> *I will get my groove back, i have too much cool shit that i want to do not to and i cant afford anything else now so thats all my life can be is models..
> *


you'll get back in the groove 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

I'm just busting his balls! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 19 2009, 04:59 AM~13047547
> *I'm just busting his balls! :biggrin:
> *


I busted his balls too but chickened out and edited it lol !!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## menotyou

I love Chevelles...I had a 67 with one pump to the front cut coils in the rear and 14's for a little while and the rolled on 13's till I got my box1 V.I. :angry:


Morning everyone :wave:


----------



## Project59

Yeah I'm representing!  :cheesy:


----------



## dink

wow. nice v dubs


----------



## phatras

Hey nice sticker... See you got your package..lol..


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 19 2009, 03:22 PM~13052349
> *Hey nice sticker... See you got your package..lol..
> *


Thanks brotha!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 19 2009, 03:30 PM~13051857
> *Yeah I'm representing!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 dam 59 u make vw's look dam good


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 19 2009, 03:30 PM~13051857
> *Yeah I'm representing!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yeah,representin hard dub style,vw's rule!!
nice sticker i need one of those!


----------



## Project59

I'd like to personally thank all of you that are true an honest with-in your words! Actions speak louder then words! All that are true are with out a doubt our family forever! You all know who you are. I need not spit any names! I would dig any of you out of any hole when ever where ever. Much respect for the honest and trust worthy family members that say what they feel! because those that matter don't mind and those that mind don't matter.


----------



## phat97yukon

pulled out the dubs eh !!! Nice  

Sooo i decided to toss a couple kits into World of wheels, entered my copper head 454 SS, my SS-calade * got some attention right away * and the purple 67 Impala.. this year it reallly looks like they have changed their BS ways there is easly 6 to 10 new class's including finaly a freaken LOWRIDER class and this year the awards dont look to bad either Vs the last couple years with a picture frame with a printed peice of paper in it.. 
So yall wish me and Matt luck on comin home with a couple of awards


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 21 2009, 11:22 AM~13067936
> *pulled out the dubs eh !!! Nice
> 
> Sooo i decided to toss a couple kits into World of wheels, entered my copper head 454 SS, my SS-calade * got some attention right away * and the purple 67 Impala.. this year it reallly looks like they have changed their BS ways there is easly 6 to 10 new class's including finaly a freaken LOWRIDER class and this year the awards dont look to bad either Vs the last couple years with a picture frame with a printed peice of paper in it..
> So yall wish me and Matt luck on comin home with a couple of awards
> *


good luck bro ! 

we use to have a model show linked with the world of wheels show it was sponsered by scale auto mag. and street rod rodder mag but when they dropped from it they told are local model club it was going to run almost $3,000 to do the show with in their show ! Back then are BIG CONTEST ran that much ! so needless to say they stopped having model contest linked with the show ! But they always did have great awards and a ton of builders showed up ! Never did say why the stopped donating to keep the contest going but it is what it is !


----------



## DEUCES76

GOOD MORNING FAMILY HOWS EVERYONE :wave: :wave:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 21 2009, 04:05 AM~13067264
> *I'd like to personally thank all of you that are true an honest with-in your words! Actions speak louder then words! All that are true are with out a doubt our family forever! You all know who you are. I need not spit any names! I would dig any of you out of any hole when ever where ever. Much respect for the honest and trust worthy family members that say what they feel! because those that matter don't mind and those that mind don't matter.
> *


*
*
words of the wise,you said it brother


----------



## sweetdreamer

Im a little late, but good luck boys.


----------



## Project59

Good luck dudes! I know for a fact you'll both pull in nicely!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 21 2009, 05:32 PM~13070411
> *Good luck dudes! I know for a fact you'll both pull in nicely!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

I should have gotten you to go get my cars from my house in Calgary! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 21 2009, 05:41 PM~13070461
> *I should have gotten you to go get my cars from my house in Calgary! :biggrin:
> *


U know what i was freakin thinkin of that on our way down, i figured they are still here :biggrin: 

I better be one of the first ones to win somthing tho, one of the kits to choose is the freaken oldskool AMT long box silverado that i payed 40 bucks for at uncle jewbag's


----------



## dink

whats up everybody :wave:. i need your opinion on something . i have this car i built about 7 or 8 years ago and im thinking about overhauling it. what do you guys think


----------



## OneLowBull

do you really want to it still looks good what do you plan on updating it to


----------



## dink

im thinking of a new paint job. re hinging everything re doing the trunk


----------



## phat97yukon

i like it, id say leave it lol if your bored at lookin at it feel free to ship it to me... what are ya thinkin for a new paint job ?


----------



## phatras

i would leave it.. get the same kit to rebuild then you always have your early builds to look back on and see how you have become a better builder..


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 21 2009, 08:02 PM~13071317
> *i would leave it.. get the same kit to rebuild then you always have your early builds to look back on and see how you have become a better builder..
> *


Ya i wish i had some of my old builds, lol i can find parts from em and thats bout it between gettin mad at em, or droppin them comin home from show's  cat bein where she wasnt supose to be....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Dink,I'd leave that build alone.
Jordan & Matt good luck at World Of Wheels guys.


----------



## sweetdreamer

leave it be and get another one like phatras says its a good idea


----------



## dink

yea ill leave it alone


----------



## phat97yukon

well by the sounds of it we are winners  will have details up sooon enough...

Thanks for all the good luck guys


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dink_@Feb 21 2009, 08:18 PM~13070998
> *whats up everybody :wave:. i need your opinion on something . i have this car i built about 7 or 8 years ago and im thinking about overhauling it. what do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im lovin this 41 plymouth


----------



## Project59

Everyone please welcome our newest member to the family! Germain is 9 years old and builds top notch for his age! (<span style=\'color:red\'>poohbear) Germain is also cruzinlows son so as with everyone in our family please show him the upmost respect! </span>


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the family Germain.


----------



## phat97yukon

Nice like father like son. welcome to the family !


----------



## phat97yukon

So outta what i had in the show, i walked away with 2 golds and 1 silver 

Matt walked away with 7 awards on 5 kits takin peoples choice and best of show that are the biggest honour


----------



## cruzinlow

welcome to C.M.B.I my POOHBEAR...now lets show off the skills i taught you.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13082577
> *So outta what i had in the show, i walked away with 2 golds and 1 silver
> 
> Matt walked away with 7 awards on 5 kits takin peoples choice and best of show that are the biggest honour
> *



hellz ya brothas congates on the wins ...C.M.B.I. baby ..yeeaahh :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

congrats homie on the awards u got


----------



## sweetdreamer

Welcome to the club pooh bear, i saw your thread nice builds. soon you will be showin up your dad


----------



## sweetdreamer

Congrats to all the awards boys wish i could of made it, the next show coming up i should be there


----------



## Project59

I just may be out for that one too!


----------



## Mattfink

I know all of you have seen Jordans SS, but the judges didn't notice the clip until after the winners were picked! Talk about a phantom, but we all, every one who entered the show are all winners. The trophies are a great honner, but the thumbs up from my peers (you) mean far more than a stinking trophie! I bet pics will be up soon, when ever soon is. I still think the SS should of won peoples choice, that's what I voted for!


----------



## Mattfink

Also, DLINK the 41 is hot, please don't take this the wrong way, but if you touch her (the 41) I'll break your fingers!! That is a ongoing debate that me and my friend Rob have all the time, the model is beautiful, rather than take it apart, just start from square one again, you have already powned the AMT 41, so this time, you will make her your little bitch! DON'T take shit apart, start again we need to keep our old builds alive to show where we have been. I still have ALL of my old low riders, even though I haven't build one in years, and years. But when I do and there will be another 59 Elcy I will start with a new kit, not one of the 4 or 5 that I've built in the past! If you can't find a 41 I got one or two and I bet you got something I could have fun with too!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Feb 23 2009, 05:51 PM~13089038
> *I know all of you have seen Jordans SS, but the judges didn't notice the clip until after the winners were picked! Talk about a phantom, but we all, every one who entered the show are all winners. The trophies are a great honner, but the thumbs up from my peers (you) mean far more than a stinking trophie! I bet pics will be up soon, when ever soon is. I still think the SS should of won peoples choice, that's what I voted for!
> *


Ya they didnt notice cuz they are all a bunch of blind ol farts and dont know what cool is.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Hey. I would first like to thank you guys for having me and second, I'd like to show what will be my first C.M.B.I. build. It's been painted a few years ago but that's about it. I'll post more as I get it done.*


----------



## Mattfink

Come on, Row may be old, but he knows what cool is, he was there, the sixties when it was coolsville daddieo, like when Big Daddy was king, but he will always be king!!


----------



## Mattfink

I ment to say Roy.


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, matt your funny.... Ps give me a call seein as ya hung up on me when i called ya


----------



## sweetdreamer

:wave: hi how was the show


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 23 2009, 04:32 PM~13089479
> *Hey. I would first like to thank you guys for having me and second, I'd like to show what will be my first C.M.B.I. build. It's been painted a few years ago but that's about it. I'll post more as I get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holly whoa! What happened here? Did you get invited to all 3 clubs at the same time?


----------



## Project59

A little messing around today!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

^^Tjay that truck looks sikk.
Congrats Jordan & Matt on the wins.I'm down for being at the next show .Let me know when.


----------



## Project59




----------



## phat97yukon

nice ! now chop it into a shorty !


----------



## phatras

What?? long beds are super pimp..


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 23 2009, 10:19 PM~13093151
> *What?? long beds are super pimp..
> *


ya keep it long bed, truck is sweet lookin :cheesy:


----------



## sweetdreamer

Was workin on my dodge little red truck tonight and broke the rear four link for the suspension. I almost snapped the frame cus i got a little upset :angry: so i put it away. then i got a sweet idea come into my head well looking at a icecream pail and thought ice cream truck.
i know that this was done before, so i busted out the knife and began chopping, and as the bits settled to the ground my other half came in the room and said "what the hell are you making, never mind i dont want to know" and quikly left the room. and this is what i came up with. :biggrin: 








the frame is from a mid 50 vette, not sure what scale it is?


----------



## phatras

LMAO.. Love the material... It looks look a really good start man.. keep going on it..


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13091923
> *A little messing around today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is sick as hell bro... DAMN that shit is low... :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow

yo sweetdreamer that ice cream truck is gonna be badass..im likin it so far :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Thanks Don! I intend on finishing it that low!  
Sweet that Ice Cream truck is ....Well it's as cool as Ice Cream! Bad ass bro!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 08:37 PM~13091784
> *Holly whoa! What happened here? Did you get invited to all 3 clubs at the same time?
> *


Basically, yes.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 24 2009, 12:57 AM~13094300
> *Was workin on my dodge little red truck tonight and broke the rear four link for the suspension. I almost snapped the frame cus i got a little upset :angry:  so i put it away. then i got a sweet idea come into my head well looking at a icecream pail and thought ice cream truck.
> i know that this was done before, so i busted out the knife and began chopping, and as  the bits settled to the ground my other half came in the room and said "what the hell are you making, never mind i dont want to know" and quikly left the room.  and this is what i came up with. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the frame is from a mid 50 vette, not sure what scale it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAHAHAHAHA, that freaken rules !!!!!!! luv it man :biggrin:


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 23 2009, 05:32 PM~13089479
> *Hey. I would first like to thank you guys for having me and second, I'd like to show what will be my first C.M.B.I. build. It's been painted a few years ago but that's about it. I'll post more as I get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that color :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dink_@Feb 24 2009, 04:30 PM~13100124
> *i like that color :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie! It's Sally Hansen flip-flop fingernail polish.


----------



## cruzinlow

watz up brothaz :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

sfa mang, hows it goin tonight with ya ?


----------



## cruzinlow

buildin of course..trying to get this 39 merc im workin on done... :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

nice nice man, ya im chillin freakin crap weather im thinkin im about ready to head back outside and toss the winter tires back on the hoe again


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Hey Jordan any pics from the show?


----------



## cruzinlow

ya im hatin the weather to..but the MARK LT plows down the road all good...


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 08:12 PM~13101713
> *Hey Jordan any pics from the show?
> *


I gotta pic on my phone.. matt got some pics but i need to go to cochrane one night and show him how to load that shiz up here


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 08:12 PM~13101718
> *ya im hatin the weather to..but the MARK LT plows down the road all good...
> *



It better plow all the way down here end of may for a big show in nanton !!


----------



## cruzinlow

oh shit for real wats the dates bro... :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

Sat may 30th, 9 to 12 for entry awards are 4:30.... 

www.rockymountainmodelclub.com

Western canadian regional model show, i think CMBI could bring the place down


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 24 2009, 07:21 PM~13101808
> *Sat may 30th, 9 to 12 for entry awards are 4:30....
> 
> www.rockymountainmodelclub.com
> 
> Western canadian regional model show, i think CMBI could bring the place down
> *


hellz ya bro..im down for that one.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13101857
> *hellz ya bro..im down for that one.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


can all meet up in CGY and convoy gotta bring the lil man down with his builds too  than maybe after the show we can all hit up my place have some drinks n a BBQ


----------



## Project59

:0 Who's coming to pick me up??? :cheesy:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 24 2009, 08:32 PM~13101938
> * :0 Who's coming to pick me up??? :cheesy:
> *


shit..forget you.. whos picking me up??? LMAO..


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 24 2009, 06:47 PM~13102138
> *shit..forget you.. whos picking me up??? LMAO..
> *


With all that money your maken in sales I thought you were chipping for everyone to get there!  :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanks to the inspiration of Tjay here is my newest project.
*Deadmans Hand*








I hope to have this one done for that show in May.


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 24 2009, 07:30 PM~13101915
> *can all meet up in CGY and convoy gotta bring the lil man down with his builds too    than maybe after the show we can all hit up my place have some drinks n a BBQ
> *



hellz ya bro.. poohbears down hes already getting excited to ,plus his birthday is may 19th he will be 10..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 10:27 PM~13102703
> *Thanks to the inspiration of Tjay here is my newest project.
> Deadmans Hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have this one done for that show in May.
> *


Dayum!! :0 Tight work!!


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 08:27 PM~13102703
> *Thanks to the inspiration of Tjay here is my newest project.
> Deadmans Hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have this one done for that show in May.
> *


damn thats gonna be sick bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 24 2009, 08:47 PM~13102138
> *shit..forget you.. whos picking me up??? LMAO..
> *



LOL, rick fly on up hahahaha i gotta couch you can crash on just rember i need some Budlight with lime and some marlbro's :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 09:27 PM~13102703
> *Thanks to the inspiration of Tjay here is my newest project.
> Deadmans Hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have this one done for that show in May.
> *


Helllll ya ! l like my fullsize chevys :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx guyz.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 09:33 PM~13102797
> *hellz ya bro.. poohbears down hes already getting excited to ,plus his birthday is may 19th he will be 10..
> *


Nice nice :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 08:27 PM~13102703
> *Thanks to the inspiration of Tjay here is my newest project.
> Deadmans Hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have this one done for that show in May.
> *


Nice truck :cheesy: thats going to be hot!



going to try to get to the show too  ill bring whatever i can. need paint and some supplies for all of them. or i might just bring them all And slap a "underconstruction" sign on them :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

heres some more of my projects and some of mine and my wifes builds


----------



## Project59

Looking good deuces! 

I coined these off Mini (with his permission to copy off his idea) For all our family members! . 

Size them down as you want them. The plain one is for those of you that wish to make your own creations such as your screen names for example!


----------



## DEUCES76

u should get them made as decals for models


----------



## sweetdreamer

Sweet bro those plates are cool


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 24 2009, 08:54 PM~13103709
> *u should get them made as decals for models
> *


That is the idea bro! Thats why they are there for your taking!


----------



## DEUCES76

oh ok how would i get them made in a decal


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I like this idea.


----------



## phat97yukon

coool shit, makes me wanna find a printer and another one of them waste of time decal makin kits


----------



## cruzinlow

another one done for C.M.B.I... :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice low rod!!


----------



## phat97yukon

seXXXy !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 09:10 PM~13103902
> *another one done for C.M.B.I... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's bad ass don! I love it!


----------



## Project59

You guy's I just test print these on regular paper and they are scaled perfectly to what comes out of any kit! All you got to do is get a hold of some good quality decal sheet and a color (laser) printer and you good to go!


----------



## phat97yukon

damn starring at that hurts the eyes


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

T-JAY I JUST PRINTED THEM OUT MY SELF ! THEY ARE A LITTLE SMALL ! 

POST UP THE PIC YOU PMED ME ! THEN THEY CAN PRINT THAT 1 OUT AND TAKE IT TO A COPY CENTER WHERE THEY CAN PHOTO REDUCE THEM TO 25%-30% THEY WILL BE THE RIGHT SIZE AND CLEAR ! SO YOU CAN THE WHOLE WORK YOU PUT INTO THE PLATES !


----------



## 408models

some nice work DUECES and all the fellas


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 24 2009, 10:10 PM~13103902
> *another one done for C.M.B.I... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice and clean bro.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 07:42 AM~13106912
> *T-JAY    I    JUST  PRINTED  THEM   OUT   MY  SELF  !   THEY  ARE  A LITTLE  SMALL !
> 
> POST   UP THE   PIC  YOU  PMED  ME  !   THEN  THEY   CAN   PRINT THAT  1  OUT  AND  TAKE  IT   TO  A  COPY  CENTER   WHERE   THEY  CAN  PHOTO REDUCE  THEM   TO   25%-30%  THEY   WILL  BE THE  RIGHT   SIZE  AND  CLEAR !   SO YOU   CAN  THE  WHOLE   WORK  YOU   PUT  INTO THE  PLATES !
> *


Really cause mine came out measured to the exact size that the original decal plates from and atm kit? the ones pm'd to you are on the last page!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 25 2009, 12:10 AM~13103902
> *another one done for C.M.B.I... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum!!


----------



## southside groovin

hey every1! just wanted to stop in and say hi and let every1 know im still checkin in. been buildin a little but my computer is still jacked up so i cant post any pics......

also wanted to say thanx to rick. i got the dime and the wheels yesterday. gotta round up a few parts and ill get started on it. sucks you dont sell real car parts b/c that sticker would match the paint on my cutty perfect :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

watz up fam... :wave: and thanx everyone for the compliments on the old school... :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 25 2009, 08:18 PM~13113187
> *watz up fam... :wave:  and thanx everyone for the compliments on the old school... :biggrin:
> *


hi :wave: your welcome just workin on the ice cream truck, was going to build the lowrider icecream truck but cant find much info on it. so i will just do my own design on the truck.gunna make it the way that all ice cream trucks should be*LOW AND SLOW,MAN* :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 25 2009, 08:52 PM~13113594
> *hi  :wave: your welcome just workin on the ice cream truck, was going to build the lowrider icecream truck but cant find much info on it. so i will just do my own design on the truck.gunna make it the way that all ice cream trucks should beLOW AND SLOW,MAN :biggrin:
> *


do tha damn thang brotha... :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 25 2009, 09:52 PM~13113594
> *hi  :wave: your welcome just workin on the ice cream truck, was going to build the lowrider icecream truck but cant find much info on it. so i will just do my own design on the truck.gunna make it the way that all ice cream trucks should beLOW AND SLOW,MAN :biggrin:
> *


Make it play some better music


----------



## sweetdreamer

ya, maybe i should put a mp3 playa in it that be dope. a little ice cube to go with the ice cream :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

A little work to the frontend! Cut out the headlights and grill and added a front roll pan.










Added a rear roll pan.










And re-made a tounue cover due to the factory one being warped!










Hope you injoy! 


















And before anyone says it. Don't worry the lines on the passenger side of the box will be filled!


----------



## just_a-doodz

You know...a lot of people hate long beds....but I think its cool.Looks really good on those wheels.


----------



## dr[email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 27 2009, 02:23 AM~13125282
> *A little work to the frontend! Cut out the headlights and grill and added a front roll pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a rear roll pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And re-made a tounue cover due to the factory one being warped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you injoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before anyone says it. Don't worry the lines on the passenger side of the box will be filled!
> *





looks damn good bro.............................. but why the small wheels? drop in some 24's :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

truck looks damn good layed out!! nice body work on the front and rear!! :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

sweeet mang !!!


----------



## BigPoppa

That's badass, but I'm not feeling the wires


----------



## sweetdreamer

lookin good


----------



## Project59

Thanks everyone!




> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 27 2009, 05:51 AM~13126796-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks damn good bro.............................. but why the small wheels? drop in some 24's :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance with the two-four's :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Feb 27 2009, 07:18 AM~13127313
> *That's badass, but I'm not feeling the wires
> *


Wires are perhaps temporary!


----------



## sweetdreamer

what ive been workin on :0 








the two that im workin on right now


----------



## Project59

:0 Your bike fell off the trailer. You may want to get better tie straps! Oh and can I get a Nutty Buddy Sundae Cone. :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma

Project59 that long box is bad ass. nice progress


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Feb 27 2009, 12:08 PM~13129753
> *Project59 that long box is bad ass. nice progress
> *


Thanks Jeff! Nice to see you floating around again. It's been a minute.


----------



## phatras

Not building but buying.. Got some wheels in the mail today.. adding to my 4yourride collection.. Got them for a song..


----------



## Project59

Those are bad ass wheels I've got 1 pair and wish I had more.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13130434
> *Not building but buying.. Got some wheels in the mail today.. adding to my 4yourride collection.. Got them for a song..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT WERE YOU WHISTLING DIXIE !


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 27 2009, 02:39 PM~13130434
> *Not building but buying.. Got some wheels in the mail today.. adding to my 4yourride collection.. Got them for a song..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. i need to get me some


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13130434
> *Not building but buying.. Got some wheels in the mail today.. adding to my 4yourride collection.. Got them for a song..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whoooooa...where are those from?Website PLEEEAZZZE.I want me some.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 27 2009, 01:23 AM~13125282
> *A little work to the frontend! Cut out the headlights and grill and added a front roll pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a rear roll pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And re-made a tounue cover due to the factory one being warped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you injoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before anyone says it. Don't worry the lines on the passenger side of the box will be filled!
> *


What kind of primer are you using.Looks like it covers good.Definately for a darker color.That shit looks mean laid out like that...but I think it needs a lil bigger wheel.


----------



## phatras

4yourride wheels are long Out of production. I got real lucky and stumbled on these..


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 28 2009, 12:28 AM~13134770
> *4yourride wheels are long Out of production. I got real lucky and stumbled on these..
> *


Damn.they look soooooo sick.Pegasus only goes soooo far.LOL.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 27 2009, 11:31 PM~13134794
> *Damn.they look soooooo sick.Pegasus only goes soooo far.LOL.
> *


go check out MAS.. there back in business and they have some real nice wheel sets to..
http://www.mas-parts.com I just got a set of the 23inch eagles.. Real nice.


----------



## Linc

you should see what i just did! hno: i hope it turns out! never tried this before! uploading pics now!


----------



## Linc

here we go.....

working on this finaly...









was trying to work with the chassis and wasnt getting the result i wanted...

so....


i did this!.....


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice job the camino will look killer


----------



## DEUCES76

goodevenin family :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 4 2009, 12:09 AM~13174342
> *goodevenin family  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: good morning

got update on what im working on :0 
cleared three cars 









and parts that have gel pen on them for chevelle :cheesy: 
















more pics in my thread.


----------



## phat97yukon

lookin good !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 4 2009, 08:07 PM~13182568
> *lookin good !
> *


X2!!


----------



## Linc

i did this!.....









[/quote]

i messed this up a bit! the front half was crooked and too short so i cut it off, cut up anouther frame and redid it! now its not crooked , longer, and fits right! painted it lastnight, got the motor put together and finished assembling the body, windows, fire wall and rad support, now i just have to assemble the chassis and then put it all togeather! shouldnt be too long till this is done! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

That Elco should look awesome when its done Linc.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Sweetdreamer rides are lookin' good.I wish the weather would cooperate a little more on my side of the province.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 5 2009, 01:53 PM~13192176
> *That Elco should look awesome when its done Linc.
> *


thanks! I cant take the qutoes for the paint,ls front end, or foil work, i bought it from bodine a while ago, just needed to be finished building and thats what im doing but modifying here and there. :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: you cleaned that L/S frontend up nice :thumbsup: im gonna keep an eye on yhis build . i love them elco's :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> i did this!.....


i messed this up a bit! the front half was crooked and too short so i cut it off, cut up anouther frame and redid it! now its not crooked , longer, and fits right! painted it lastnight, got the motor put together and finished assembling the body, windows, fire wall and rad support, now i just have to assemble the chassis and then put it all togeather! shouldnt be too long till this is done! :biggrin:
[/quote]

looks sweet, the frame is going to look better under the car, nice job :0


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 5 2009, 01:55 PM~13192196
> *Sweetdreamer rides are lookin' good.I wish the weather would cooperate a little more on my side of the province.
> *


ya ive had some extra time this last week, and i had a couple ubove freezing days any were from +5 to +15 C thats about 40 to 60 f for you temp in the states. with the sunny days or part days in between the kids, snow ,minus weather, wind, rain(ya rain in alberta, go figer that one out) to do the cars to the point they are.
thanks for the comp bro.


----------



## Linc

the LS Elco is about 90% done, here are some pics,


----------



## Linc

some more, just about finished, i cant find the grille and need to figure out what to use for headlights. any suggestions?


----------



## dink

that elco looking real good. and for your head lights you can use the clear plastic case that the pegasus rims come in . they alreadry have a nice bend to wrap around get some black paint and go around the edges and your done


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 6 2009, 06:29 PM~13204487
> *that elco looking real good. and for your head lights you can use the clear plastic case that the pegasus rims come in . they alreadry have a nice bend to wrap around get some black paint and go around the edges and your done
> *


thats a good idea! thanks! i will try it and see where it takes me! :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 6 2009, 06:29 PM~13204487
> *that elco looking real good. and for your head lights you can use the clear plastic case that the pegasus rims come in . they alreadry have a nice bend to wrap around get some black paint and go around the edges and your done
> *


ya the peg wheel case should work 
and those for sale signs are sweet :0 makes a cool touch for pics were are they from.
I was thinking lol :biggrin: , already for sale and not even done, got to of been a [email protected] to build, :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Mar 6 2009, 07:50 PM~13205165
> *ya the peg wheel case should work
> and those for sale signs are sweet :0  makes a cool touch for pics were are they from.
> I was thinking lol :biggrin: , already for sale and not even done, got to of been a [email protected] to build, :biggrin:
> *


haha! no it wasnt a bitch to build! i got the for sale signs from Phatras aka scaledreams.com This build was very interesting to say the least! i got it started from Bodine, he did the paint and foil work, put the ls clip on it and started the chasis but when i got it, the chasis snaped so i figured i would cut up a few extra monte kits i have and make it work! And as week speak, the head lights made from pegasus wheel packaging is drying! it worked very well! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 6 2009, 09:12 PM~13204330
> *the LS Elco is about 90% done, here are some pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 15 stacks with no grill and headlights??  j/k bro


this elco looks killer, i like it without the wheelwells.


smooth work linc


----------



## Linc

haha! i have them! just cant find the grille! here are the headlights!

















i actually took it outside and looked at my car in referance to this to see how it looked! haha!


----------



## [email protected]

shit them headlights look good bro.............. add a grill and it might be worth 15 stacks lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 6 2009, 08:34 PM~13205465
> *shit them headlights look good bro.............. add a grill and it might be worth 15 stacks lol
> *


thanks man! now if i could remember where i put that grille....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 6 2009, 11:45 PM~13205551
> *thanks man! now if i could remember where i put that grille....
> *





:dunno: hope you find that shit :biggrin:


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 6 2009, 08:14 PM~13205340
> *haha! i have them! just cant find the grille! here are the headlights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually took it outside and looked at my car in referance to this to see how it looked! haha!
> *


good job on the headlights


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

The Elco looks killer Linc.Hopefully you can find the grille.


----------



## dink

the 58 is about 60% done. major thing i gotta knock out is the hydro set up




























:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

looking clean! :0


----------



## Siim123

x2 :0


----------



## Project59

Everything is looking great in here guy's


----------



## dink

WELL FELLAS I THINK ITS TIME TO PULL OUT THE BIG DOGG TODAY. MY 1 12 SACLE 57 CHEVY







OPEND THE DOORS AND DID THE JAMBS







DID THE FRONT AND BACK ( NOT DONE WITH THE BACK YET)










































DID SOME WORK ON HE TRUNK TO


----------



## dink




----------



## Linc

WICKED!! but the wheels look alittle small. :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 7 2009, 03:55 PM~13210180
> *WICKED!!  but the wheels look alittle small. :dunno:
> *


na,they make it look more realistic :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

A little some some back on the bench! its been about 2 and a half years since i touched this car! Did a little interior work...

























this is just a quick mock up.


----------



## Linc

a little more work done, almost assembled,


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0 lookin clean linc................ lookin clean


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Dink,the 58 is lookin good.The 57 is lookin killer.Ihave to ask did that kit come with cragars?If so what are you doing with them?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Linc I like that color combo for the interior.What kit is that from?


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 7 2009, 09:16 PM~13213140
> *:0  :0  :0  lookin clean linc................ lookin clean
> *


X2 i likes bro..NICE


----------



## Linc

thanks for all the compliments! the kit is an amt 62 belair. I opened the trunk and hinged it, first car i ever did this with, sprayed it 2 and a half years or so ago with duplicolor metal specs orange. heres some more pics of it.


----------



## cruzinlow

thats gonna look sick bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 8 2009, 12:04 AM~13214361
> *thats gonna look sick bro.. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks! i have tried to keep it as clean as possible and so far, this was one of the best paint jobs i was able to lay down, first time opening anything, first hinging job, and so far it has all turned out preaty decent.


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 8 2009, 12:09 AM~13214416
> *thanks! i have tried to keep it as clean as possible and so far, this was one of the best paint jobs i was able to lay down, first time opening anything, first hinging job, and so far it has all turned out preaty decent.
> *


its lookin damn good though brotha tell ya that much :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice job boys the cars look good


----------



## Linc

the dash,


----------



## [email protected]

someone hit the bench hard :0 that duece looks smooth linc


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2009, 01:09 PM~13216898
> *someone hit the bench hard :0  that duece looks smooth linc
> *


the entire interior is done! photobucket didnt want to work for me last night after these pics or they'd be posted! all i have to do, is assemble the suspension and its done too! :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon




----------



## geetee66

Sorry I haven't been able to sort out my avatar. I've followed the instructions, but it just doesn't want to work. 
I'll keep trying, 'cos I'd love to have it on there.

Here's my latest:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 8 2009, 01:57 AM~13214316
> *thanks for all the compliments!  the kit is an amt 62 belair. I opened the trunk and hinged it, first car i ever did this with, sprayed it 2 and a half years or so ago with duplicolor metal specs orange. heres some more pics of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Righteous sh!t bro!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Linc,that color looks awesome on that 6 duece.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Geetee66,that is a great lookin merc.


----------



## DEUCES76

that merc looks sick keep up the great work


----------



## sweetdreamer

geetee66 that duece looks sweet remember to place in bomb thread if you want to you can get to it through my name.


----------



## sweetdreamer

got more done on chevelle :0 

more pinstripes added









interior roof painted and stripped :cheesy: 










and added hand painted mural to trunk lid  
(looked to empty after all pinstripes)










frame is getting worked on. have added brake lines,gas line, hydro cylinders and lines,fully wired and hosed motor


----------



## PlasticFabricator

Linc that belair is gonna be a bad ass lookin build when done bro!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by PlasticFabricator_@Mar 9 2009, 11:44 AM~13224776
> *Linc that belair is gonna be a bad ass lookin build when done bro!
> *


thanks man! im tryin! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Looking awesome guy's! Hey did anyone get a responce from the mini trucking magazine contest???? I entered and haven't heard anything back.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 9 2009, 01:51 PM~13225396
> *Looking awesome guy's! Hey did anyone get a responce from the mini trucking magazine contest???? I entered and haven't heard anything back.
> *



werd.... i guess they dont want canadians in it..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

They send you a PM on the mini truckin site.


----------



## bluesonoma

Just letting you know I am still alive and building.. 

Under construction Dimes

Xmod racer rebuild.. 


















Little Old School


























Not sure what this will look like yet.. trying to think of some fun graphics for it..


----------



## bluesonoma

A little Classic.. with a modern flare... 





































lol... just my luck the bumper fell off right as i moved it to take a picture.. oh well


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Great lookin' builds.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2009, 10:02 PM~13230669
> *Great lookin' builds.
> *


X2


----------



## cruzinlow

all the trucks are lookin damn good bro .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Little progress on Deadmans Hand.








Got it to lay out.
I need some help though guys.I want to mold a cowl hood scoop into the hood any suggestions?Also I want to do a black paint job with candy red flame.But under the candy red I want to put skulls and playing cards.Any suggestions on how to do that?


----------



## sweetdreamer

the trucks look sweet blue. like thetopless one

Ace the truck looks good that low, i see why you'll need the cowl.


----------



## phat97yukon

all nice !!!


----------



## jevries

Those minitrucks look reall good! Like the RC! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up family :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: The first damn day of the minitruckinweb.com build off and I can't keep my hands off my build... I might be done before half the guys get a chance to crack the wrappers on there kits. :biggrin: 

http://forums.minitruckinweb.com/70/751580...ld-r/index.html


----------



## Linc

Now that my computer at home is running again, i have a few pics of the 62 belair interior finished,








































all i need to do is assemble the chassis and put it all together. oh and figure out something to put in the trunk! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 12 2009, 06:46 PM~13262795
> *Now that my computer at home is running again, i have a few pics of the 62 belair interior finished,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need to do is assemble the chassis and put it all together. oh and figure out something to put in the trunk! :biggrin:
> *


That's lookin' pretty damned good bro!!


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 12 2009, 05:46 PM~13262795
> *Now that my computer at home is running again, i have a few pics of the 62 belair interior finished,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need to do is assemble the chassis and put it all together. oh and figure out something to put in the trunk! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn bro im speechless. nothin better than clean stock interior :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Great lookin' interior Linc.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Well did some more cutting on project Deadmans Hand today.I got the front half of the bed floor cut out as well as where the wheel tubs are going to go.








I aslo found some paint templates I should be able to use for my paint job.


----------



## phat97yukon

i like them skulls !!! it will look bad ass when done man


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx man.I hope to have it done for Nanton.


----------



## Linc

almost wraped up! Just have to put the bumpers, spinners, and tail lights in and shes done! I would have liked the ride height a bit higher but what ever, you get the idea. Oh and i need to put a setup in the trunk too! heres the 62!

















































oh yeah, in the first pic, you can see a big blob of glue that poped out the tube as i pulled the lid off and landed on the window!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

The glue mishap sucks.
The Bel Air looks tight though Linc.


----------



## Linc

thanks, i'll just leave the trunk open so no one notices that part! so i better make the setup nice! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

looks killer linc................... and what you doin flingin glue around for lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 14 2009, 09:49 PM~13283264
> *looks killer linc................... and what you doin flingin glue around for lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:0 ooops! :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 14 2009, 11:30 PM~13283109
> *almost wraped up! Just have to put the bumpers, spinners, and tail lights in and shes done! I would have liked the ride height a bit higher but what ever, you get the idea. Oh and i need to put a setup in the trunk too! heres the 62!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, in the first pic, you can see a big blob of glue that poped out the tube as i pulled the lid off and landed on the window!
> *



Looks good Linc. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 14 2009, 10:17 PM~13283509
> *Looks good Linc. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!


----------



## Linc

well, here it is all wrapped up! I need to do the setup in the trunk, but otherwise, its all done!


----------



## DEUCES76

rides lookin clean linc keep up the great work


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 14 2009, 11:19 PM~13283973
> *rides lookin clean linc keep up the great work
> *


thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

TIGHT 62 LINC!


----------



## phat97yukon

looks great linc... very sexy color


----------



## sweetdreamer

linc car looks good, like the color. now it might be worth the price on the for sale sign :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up family hows everyone today


----------



## Linc

:wave:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 17 2009, 01:30 PM~13306206
> *:wave:
> *



watz up watz up.. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## phat97yukon

werd to yall


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up family


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 12 2009, 05:46 PM~13262795
> *Now that my computer at home is running again, i have a few pics of the 62 belair interior finished,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need to do is assemble the chassis and put it all together. oh and figure out something to put in the trunk! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 20 2009, 08:27 AM~13334738
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *


X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

well boys i thought i should say something now, at the moment my family is going through a major ordeal, that we have to deal with. so im just saying to the peaple that care that, i will be busy with that for a while. we have to move to my home town and i've been very busy in the last couple weeks packing up and am about to leave, so i wont be on here for a while.so im not gone just busy. ive got family to attend to. family before models.so good luck in the next couple shows and wish me luck we will need it, i'll try to get on when i can.
sweetdreamer 
jeremy :wave:


----------



## MC562

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

thanks for all the compliments guys! 

Jeremy, you do what you have to do, and we'll see you when you get back! take care.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Like Linc said do what you gotta do.We'll be waiting for you when you get back.


----------



## Linc

so as you can see, i have been able to spray things lately, so i got a kit ready to spray! Its been in primer for months! I decide to use the new testers one coat paints! Firey orange, I take my stuff outside in the sun yesturday, lay down the first coat, WICKED! love the turn out! Second coat, Getting better! Keep in mind, light coats! So i go to lay down the third and final coat, it turns from firey orange, to shit brown ! Bubbles, and looks like it started to fall off the car! :angry: Man im pissed!

end rant! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

THAT TESTORS LAQUER 1 COAT SUCKS!


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 22 2009, 10:25 AM~13352537
> *THAT TESTORS LAQUER 1 COAT SUCKS!
> *


i never had problems with it


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 22 2009, 09:25 AM~13352537
> *THAT TESTORS LAQUER 1 COAT SUCKS!
> *


 :yessad: and i have about 15 cans of it left! Differant colors obviously, but im going to give it anouther go on a test body, and or when it warms up. Maybe only 2 coats is good enough :dunno: 

the first coat was misted on very very light, not enough to cover the primer at all! i didnt think the second was either, thats why the third went down.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 22 2009, 10:46 AM~13352611
> *:yessad:  and i have about 15 cans of it left!  Differant colors obviously, but im going to give it anouther go on a test body, and or when it warms up. Maybe only 2 coats is good enough :dunno:
> 
> the first coat was misted on very very light, not enough to cover the primer at all! i didnt think the second was either, thats why the third went down.
> *


1 coat, no misting. i get my results in 2 coats


----------



## Linc

hmm. i guess it cant hurt to try that!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I only do 2 coats with that paint and it works great for me Linc.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 22 2009, 02:17 PM~13354447
> *I only do 2 coats with that paint and it works great for me Linc.
> *


okay, so i guess i need to go a bit heavier on the first two then?! :dunno: 
i will try some shit and go from there! thanks for the feedback on this crap though! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Guys. Welcome our newest member to the Fam..
MayhemKustomz AKA Scott.. Scott is local to me. We went to High School together. So ive known him for years. I got him back into the hobby a few years ago. He builds some killer rides so give him a warm welcome..

A few of his builts..

































He has lots more but ill let him post the rest..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 27 2009, 01:08 AM~13403261
> *Guys. Welcome our newest member to the Fam..
> MayhemKustomz AKA Scott.. Scott is local to me. We went to High School together. So ive known him for years. I got him back into the hobby a few years ago. He builds some killer rides so give him a warm welcome..
> *


Thanks Rick. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

welcome to the family scott u got some great lookin builds


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 27 2009, 01:19 AM~13403425
> *welcome to the family scott u got some great lookin builds
> *


Thanks, hopefully i will be posting up some new stuff here soon.


----------



## DEUCES76

r ur rear wheel wells on that silverado cut out for the bigger rims and tires


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 27 2009, 01:30 AM~13403562
> *r ur rear wheel wells on that silverado cut out for the bigger rims and tires
> *


It was a curbside build so the tops of the wheels were shaved down so they would fit under the bed cover, learned never to do that again, i basically ruined a perfectly good set of wheels just to get them to fit.


----------



## DEUCES76

oh ok looks good


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 27 2009, 01:33 AM~13403611
> *oh ok looks good
> *


Thanks, That was my second build after getting back into models way back when. My first one was the orange hilux.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Sorry for the abundance of pics here but i think you guys get the idea. The black Monte is my Training day Monte project that will be getting finished here soon, Along with the blue 34 Ford that needs to be finished.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

are you putting a in dash tv in the green pickup ??? there is a ps2 lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 27 2009, 02:06 AM~13403964
> *are you putting a in dash tv in the green pickup ??? there is a ps2 lol
> *


Yeah i have i flip down roof mount monitor for it. I never really considered it to be done. I never liked the build. The paint and flames didnt come out as good as i wanted them too, they didnt bury under the clear as good as i thought they would. I left the roll pan off, and front trim peice between the bumper and grille unpainted to kinda look like a "under construction" ride. I have recently moved to so i'm still digging out all of my model shit.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the family Mayhem.


----------



## BODINE

love that 57 mayhem


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 28 2009, 11:36 AM~13415245
> *love that 57 mayhem
> *


Thanks, that was a quick build for my g/f's mom. The PE kit for that is very nice. If you have a chance pick one up. 

I was disapointed in the kit i used though. The Boys coddington kit. Allot o flaws in the mold.


----------



## CustomFreak

the green pickup is killer ! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up family hows everyone been and hows the projects goin


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 4 2009, 12:13 AM~13479718
> *whats up family hows everyone been and hows the projects goin
> *


I'm good. Had to set the 47 and Monte aside untill i get some more paint. 
Still trying to find reference pics of a s-10 that was local to my area years ago that i want to build a model of.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

well i like the truck wanna sell it ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

All these rides are looking good homies. Keep'em coming.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 4 2009, 12:26 AM~13479844
> *well i like the truck wanna sell it ?
> *



Lol, You would be dissapointed when you got it, Just as i am with it.


----------



## sweetdreamer

welcome to the club mayham builds look good


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Apr 4 2009, 02:15 PM~13482825
> *welcome to the club mayham builds look good
> *


Thanks, Im glad to be a part of C.M.B.I.


----------



## Linc

so i went to my local hobby shop today to get some primer, prices are unreal for kits out here now! i thought hmm, im going to shop around and see whats what now! cheapest kit is $27 for a snap kit, however, the snap monte....$37!!! kits are getting way too over priced!

i bought 2 cans of the cheapest primer i could find...$21!!! they used to be $2.99 a can!


WTF?!? :angry:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 4 2009, 03:27 PM~13483142
> *so i went to my local hobby shop today to get some primer, prices are unreal for kits out here now! i thought hmm, im going to shop around and see whats what now!  cheapest kit is $27 for a snap kit, however, the snap monte....$37!!!  kits are getting way too over priced!
> 
> i bought 2 cans of the cheapest primer i could find...$21!!!  they used to be $2.99 a can!
> WTF?!? :angry:
> *


Damn thats crazy. I just paid 15 for a lindberg 61 Impala convt. That was at a hobby shop that mostly specializes in Rc airplanes too. Funny thing is i went there with the intention just to buy some glue.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 4 2009, 12:42 PM~13483196
> *Damn thats crazy. I just paid 15 for a lindberg 61 Impala convt. That was at a hobby shop that mostly specializes in Rc airplanes too. Funny thing is i went there with the intention just to buy some glue.
> *


haha

most places have a new issue 57 chev, $47!!! :0


----------



## Project59

Looking great Scott!!! Welcome homie... Glad to have you in the family.. Your name is now in our list on the front page..


----------



## Linc

not model related, but what me and a buddy have been doing over the last couple months, little some some on my car! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 14 2009, 02:21 AM~13569724
> *not model related, but what me and a buddy have been doing over the last  couple months, little some some on my car!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Linc!!


----------



## Linc

thanks man! its almost done! just have a couple touch ups to do and clear,sand,clear,sand.... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

better pics ?


----------



## lowridermodels

DAMN LINC...THATS GOING TO BE SICK WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 15 2009, 04:14 PM~13586625
> *DAMN LINC...THATS GOING TO BE SICK WHEN ITS DONE
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: almost there!! couple more weks! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

whats up guys, havnt been around in a while but im still here and alive good to see stuff is still goin on around here and new members :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey; it's a C.M.B.I. build from me so I gotta do this one right. Door panels from an old Celica, mirrors from the parts box, Cobra Colors Molten Orange paint, Aoshima 20" wheels, '06 Mustang seats, Fujimi brakes,MV lenses for the headlights (thanks Marc!!), Orange pearl powder that will be added to the clear, resin ICE, Tamiya & Scale MotorSports paints for the interior. Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## DEUCES76

whats up family hows everyone been


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:thumbsup: Still working on my S-10 build.


----------



## sweetdreamer

man did i bring this out of the dark, six pages back :biggrin: 
got the chevelle *"Sweet Dreams" * done! 
it is a 67 with a hemi, full detail underhood :0 
custum white interior with pinstripes  
mural on trunk  
and a vinyl top :biggrin:
sorry for the fuzzy pics still using phone


----------



## phat97yukon

good to see ya got it done man !!!! im glad it all went to a good home still


----------



## sweetdreamer

dont want to let you down,bro. and there is a lot of good stuff, be it parts or kits youll see more if them. working on the dodge little red truck body now.


----------



## Kirby

nice to see your guys thread back up here...lets see what the other guys been up too!


----------



## Linc

this is what ive been up to! :biggrin: 

















































































ls is next! put the wires on it too! dont have pics yet though.


----------



## sweetdreamer

dahm that old's is "Strong"
love the water spots, got to love B.C.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@May 30 2009, 04:09 PM~14047948
> *dahm that old's is "Strong"
> love the water spots, got to love B.C.
> *



water spots are form me washing it just b4 we rolled! but yeah it rained about an hour and a half later! haha! what part of the island are you from? i used to live in Vic and Shawnigan lake!


----------



## sweetdreamer

im out of courtenay half way up the island


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 30 2009, 05:53 PM~14047831
> *this is what ive been up to!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ls is next! put the wires on it too! dont have pics yet though.
> *


man that Delta Dog is sweet! great job on the graphics!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 30 2009, 05:46 PM~14048404
> *man that Delta Dog is sweet! great job on the graphics!
> *


thanks! took a while and for two guys that never have done patterns b4, looks amasing! too bad i cant drive it! broke the distributor tonight rolling, a few more unexpected bills to add to the list!


----------



## Kirby

dist aint too costly. you'll be rollin soon. It looks bad ass man. I like it. You still building models?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 30 2009, 06:53 PM~14047831
> *this is what ive been up to!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ls is next! put the wires on it too! dont have pics yet though.
> *



Turned out great Linc!!!


----------



## southside groovin

whas goin on family? just wanted to let you guys know im still checkin in from time to time. havent built any in a while b/c ive been working from 5:30 in the morning to 3:00 in the afternoon and then coming home and goin straight to work on my 1:1 cutty til dark so by the time i get in the house im too wore out to do anything else. ive been missing my plastic tho so im thinkin bout doin a quick build pretty soon just to keep me fresh for the winter time......


----------



## S10XtremeSR

Wow. I love this car. I got an 85 delta that is in the garage and needs to be redone. Nice to see they are still out there and still being done up.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 31 2009, 06:13 PM~14055490
> *dist aint too costly. you'll be rollin soon. It looks bad ass man. I like it. You still building models?
> *


turns out its not the distributor like we thought! the timing chain was streached! wor out the back half of the cam gear and bent the front half right back! jumped the gear and got stuck behind it! these motors are much like a caddy! you have to remove the alternator and steering pump and everything else on the front of the engine to get to the timing chain! gonna pick up a new timing set and i should be rolling by tomorrow night! :biggrin: 

As for build models, yeah a bit when i have time! i have 3 jobs right now so i dont realy have too much time to do much of anything! i think i have got 2 maybe 3 done this year but i was buying up some things till the car broke down and a few unexpected bills came in. i work on my stuff slowly from time to time.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 31 2009, 12:53 AM~14047831
> *this is what ive been up to!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ls is next! put the wires on it too! dont have pics yet though.
> *


DAMN!! :0 :0


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 1 2009, 12:04 AM~14058377
> *turns out its not the distributor like we thought!  the timing chain was streached! wor out the back half of the cam gear and bent the front half right back!  jumped the gear and got stuck behind it! these motors are much like a caddy!  you have to remove the alternator and steering pump and everything else on the front of the engine to get to the timing chain! gonna pick up a new timing set and i should be rolling by tomorrow night! :biggrin:
> 
> As for build models, yeah a bit when i have time! i have 3 jobs right now so i dont realy have too much time to do much of anything! i think i have got 2 maybe 3 done this year but i was buying up some things till the car  broke down and a few unexpected bills came in. i work on my stuff slowly from time to time.
> *


Good to hear you figured it out. I hate pullin motor parts...i'm wore out on workin on cars after i spent so much time on my burb. 

I see you got 3 jobs, let me get one! lol


----------



## Project59

Hey family!!! Hows things??? Linc's car is bad ass. I had the pleasure of veiwing it in person a couple of weeks ago... Gotta get my truck out here so he can lend me a helping hand in putting that bitch together so we can roll side by side!!! :cheesy: Anyways looking tight in here great work as always see ya's soon!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Linc, the olds looks bad ass man.For two guys who've never done patterns before it turned out killer.


----------



## Linc

Thank you! ive put in alot of time into my car the last year and a half! i am happy with it! did the timing chain over the last two days and shes back on the road!! :biggrin: It was rad to meet you TJ and Jordan! they came to my work a couple weeks ago and learned a thing or two on hitting on chicks! hahahaha! i would be glad to help you TJ put your truck togeather! get that bitch down here and we'll getter done!


----------



## lowridermodels

Hottdamn linc that olds is sick,good job on it bro!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 2 2009, 11:40 PM~14079649
> *Hottdamn linc that olds is sick,good job on it bro!
> *


thankyou! i have more plans for it! just have to pay bills and try to save some coin.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 3 2009, 01:11 AM~14079796
> *thankyou! i have more plans for it! just have to pay bills and try to save some coin.
> *


Go for the dollars, their worth more! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 3 2009, 12:27 AM~14079574
> *Thank you! ive put in alot of time into my car the last year and a half! i am happy with it!  did the timing chain over the last two days and shes back on the road!!  :biggrin:  It was rad to meet you TJ and Jordan!  they came to my work a couple weeks ago and learned a thing or two on hitting on chicks! hahahaha!  i would be glad to help you TJ put your truck togeather!  get that bitch down here and we'll getter done!
> *


LOL, linc i think if you tjay and i ended up goin out drinkin we would be findin somone to bail us out...... hahaah god damn if its got ass or tittys your hittin on it and im pretty sure at my job i work harder than you dude, that was a good weekend im plannin on makin a trip back out hopefuly in the next two months for a week hopefuly than we can get into some trouble


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 6 2009, 09:44 AM~14111350
> *LOL, linc i think if you tjay and i ended up goin out drinkin we would be findin somone to bail us out...... hahaah god damn if its got ass or tittys your hittin on it and im pretty sure at my job i work harder than you dude, that was a good weekend im plannin on makin a trip back out hopefuly in the next two months for a week hopefuly than we can get into some trouble
> *



hahaha! sounds good! i look forward to it! but you guys have to do the fighting! your bigger than me! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: ^^^^^

I'd like to take a moment and welcome Robert (airbrushmaster) to the family! Good to have you homie... Welcome!


----------



## phatras

Welcome Robert.. Or should I say bout time..


----------



## airbrushmaster

THANKS PROJECT59, I HAVE TO HEAD TO WORK TONIGHT BUT I WILL POST STUFF UP HERE SOON....THANKS FOR THE INVITE TO THE FAMILY...


----------



## rollindeep408

> this is what ive been up to! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ls is next! put the wires on it too! dont have pics yet though.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> thats fuckin sickkkkk bro those patterns are nice they set that ride off perfect colors


----------



## [email protected]

^^^^^^ all the homie need now is some spokes and hes golden!  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

sorry dont mean to whore your guys topic but i love patterns here is my top  









before clear









after


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 26 2009, 10:52 PM~13403859
> *Sorry for the abundance of pics here but i think you guys get the idea.  The black Monte is my Training day Monte project that will be getting finished here soon, Along with the blue 34 Ford that needs to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OMG :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the family airbrushmaster.


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 7 2009, 08:40 PM~14121959
> *Welcome to the family airbrushmaster.
> *


really, cool more members. welcome bro.


----------



## airbrushmaster

THANKS GUYS... I'M GLAD TO BE A PART OF THE FAMILY UNFORTUNATELY I GOT INTO A CAR ACCIDENT SUNDAY SO I HAVEN'T HAD A CHANCE TO POST PICS...BUT HERE ARE THE PICS OF MY CAR BEFORE AND AFTER......

BEFORE:








AFTER:


----------



## airbrushmaster

MODEL PICTURES SOON!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

dahm bro that sucks, good thing it still drivable.


----------



## airbrushmaster

HERE ARE SOME OF MY BUILDS..... WORKS IN PROGRESS, FINISHED, SCRAPPED JUST TO SHOW THE IDEAS THAT COME....

I JUST TOOK AN AWARD FOR THIS CAR LAST WEEK AT THE SANTA MARIA KRUSIN NATIONALS....
















HERE IS PROOF....








HERE ARE MORE IDEAS AND UNFINISHED CARS.....


----------



## airbrushmaster

WHOOPS HERE IS THE AWARD I WON AT SANTA MARIA....








HERE IS SOME MORE PICS OF CARS IM WORKING ON....
















MORE TO COME....


----------



## airbrushmaster

WHATS UP C.M.B.I. ????

HOPE THINGS ARE GOING OK FOR ALL MY CLUB BROS OUT THERE.....!!! NEW PICS COMING SOON...WHATS EVERYONE WORKING ON?


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 27 2009, 08:25 PM~14317704
> *WHATS UP C.M.B.I. ????
> 
> HOPE THINGS ARE GOING OK FOR ALL MY CLUB BROS OUT THERE.....!!! NEW PICS COMING SOON...WHATS EVERYONE WORKING ON?
> *


 I'm busy working on the impala build off, and looking for work.
started with this
body frame and not much else, most of it is scratched built and from the parts box.








and it looks like this right now









will add the finished car after the build off


----------



## sweetdreamer

Finished build off

*Teal Kill Ya Sunrise*


----------



## southside groovin

my wife finally bought a laptop so as soon as i can get some time on it ill post up some progress. until then just wanted to say every1s builds are still looking great. keep it up!


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up family hows everyone been sorry i havent posted any pics been busy still lookin for a job and been in and out of the er with my son and wife so ill post pics in the next few days


----------



## Mattfink

So many killer builds....... What can I say, other that I wish they were on my desk!
But does any one know of a 50 Chevy of GM pannel truck or surburban resin kit? And where I could get one? Because I want to build something completly differnt... I bet you have never seen one, unless it was my girl friends familys 1950 Chevy factory fruit truck. Yes it came like that from the factory, yes it is one of one left in existance, and yes you probally saw it on My Classic Car! So you can see why I need some assistance... I'll try to get some pics soon!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Jul 6 2009, 08:33 AM~14391915
> *So many killer builds....... What can I say, other that I wish they were on my desk!
> But does any one know of a 50 Chevy of GM pannel truck or surburban resin kit? And where I could get one? Because I want to build something completly differnt... I bet you have never seen one, unless it was my girl friends familys 1950 Chevy factory fruit truck. Yes it came like that from the factory, yes it is one of one left in existance, and yes you probally saw it on My Classic Car! So you can see why I need some assistance... I'll try to get some pics soon!
> *


many ppl have build some already. i did :biggrin:


----------



## Mattfink

If so many people have built these "fruit wagons" why have I never seen one in full size, or scale, other than on my classic car? Or do you mean a pannel truck? If you did a "fruit waggon" 408models then post some pics to take some of the guess work out of this for me. I got the message form 85 biarittz and thanks I will be getting a 1950 chevy pannel from bandit resin soon...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Jul 7 2009, 12:26 PM~14403861
> *If so many people have built these "fruit wagons" why have I never seen one in full size, or scale, other than on my classic car? Or do you mean a pannel truck? If you did a "fruit waggon" 408models then post some pics to take some of the guess work out of this for me. I got the message form 85 biarittz and thanks I will be getting a 1950 chevy pannel from bandit resin soon...
> *


oh my bad, you made it sound like has anybody ever built A 1950 CHEVY BURBAN or PANEL :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

been busy with my 1"1 cars and work, but mannaged to find some time for plastic!


----------



## [email protected]

man send me one of them paint stands foo :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 10 2009, 03:09 PM~14436388
> *been busy with my 1"1 cars and work, but mannaged to find some time for plastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Linc,how many builds you got goin'?They're all lookin good thou.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 10 2009, 07:24 PM~14438889
> *Damn Linc,how many builds you got goin'?They're all lookin good thou.
> *



um, around 30 or so! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 11 2009, 09:57 AM~14441316
> *um, around 30 or so!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jun 30 2009, 02:41 PM~14342011
> *I'm busy working on the impala build off,  and looking for work.
> started with this
> body frame and not much else, most of it is scratched built and from the parts box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it looks like this right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will add the finished car after the build off
> *



Wow that came out good for somthing i was goin to toss in the garbage like 10 years ago man !!!


----------



## DEUCES76

and here r some projects i got goin on


----------



## Linc

ths caddy is nice! great job!


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up my brothers weres everyone at


----------



## phatras

hiding.. were all in witness protection.. lmao..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 10 2009, 05:09 PM~14436388
> *been busy with my 1"1 cars and work, but mannaged to find some time for plastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Linc.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 29 2009, 11:29 PM~14622191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here r some projects i got goin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice builds and wips.


----------



## sweetdreamer

looking good guys :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Aug 9 2009, 12:49 PM~14716518
> *looking good guys :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Olds_racer

Here are the ones I was telling you about today Linc.
Sorry bout the shit quality of the pics.
Lindberg 61 with MCG photo etch set, The vert boot and most of the interior are going to be Teal.
















Amt 62 Belair also getting photo etch treatment, on some old Pegasus wheels I had kicking around, got the idea from BAYDEUCE here on LIL.








Just got finished repainting the chassis tonight.








This is the Inca gold over the Chrome Yellow I was telling you about.








70 T/A Challenger I'm building for my dad, you can't see it but it does have the T/A stripe down the side.
















A body I sprayed and decaled for a buddy.


----------



## Linc

damn brent! you have some nice shit! that inca gold combo is nice!! i wish i had the space to spray again! keep it up! when i find that vert bot, i'll call you! :biggrin:


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 17 2009, 07:28 AM~14790740
> *damn brent! you have some nice shit! that inca gold combo is nice!!  i wish i had the space to spray again!    keep it up!  when i find that vert bot, i'll call you! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, we gotta get together one weekend and BS (Build Shit I mean) LOL.


----------



## DEUCES76

weres all my brothers hidin out at


----------



## Project59

Sup homies!!!!! Been a minute... Just had a chance to get online to say hey.. I hope everything is runnin' like clockworx, Rick I got your email but accidently erased it!!! Give me another shout and fill me in.. Keep it real peoples I'll be back as soon as I can.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up brother


----------



## grimreaper69

What's up fellas? After Bos82 hookin me up with a couple kits after my incident with my house I'm back to building. He sent me an AMT 39/40 Ford and an AMT 62 Catalina. I already got started on the Catalina, I'll get pics when I have some time.


----------



## airbrushmaster

WHAT UP CLUB BRO HOW IS LIFE TREATING ALL OF YOU? WHATS NEW ON THE CHOPPING BLOCK? ME I HAVE A FEW PROJECTS IN THE MIX!!! I HAVE A KUSTOM 59 ELCO IM WORKING ON AND A KUSTOM DAKOTA PICS COMING SOON...


----------



## Linc

TTT

anyone doin anything in here? i have a few things on the go, but very slow progress due to working 3 jobs. but im plucken away.


----------



## DEUCES76

im workin on a few projects ill post pics which my laptop is fixed


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I've got my 72 Chevy project on my bench.But I have no ambition to build at the moment.


----------



## sweetdreamer

working two jobs, was three can be three againwaiting to hear, been working on the 300 almost done, also working on a dodge ramfull body drop truck.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Hey guys anyone up for a C.M.B.I build off?


----------



## sweetdreamer

possibly what in the plan


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Not quite sure.Need to see how many of the bros. want to join in.


----------



## DEUCES76

im down for a buildoff


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I'm about ready to sit my fat ass back down at the desk and finish off my s-10 build.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Any ideas on a type of build off?


----------



## DEUCES76

whats everyone like to build maybe a magnum buildoff or something of that kind or a radical buildoff full show cars


----------



## sweetdreamer

i think we should do a full radical show car, any car, any year.


----------



## phatras

We should do a same kit build off.. Pick a kit most people will have and everyone builds said kit the way they like.. from stock to wild..


----------



## DEUCES76

what kit for the buildoff


----------



## sweetdreamer

ive got 3 new kits a 56 ford victoria, a dodge ram 50, and a 69 plymouth barracuda, all the rest are started, or rebuilders.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Sep 23 2009, 04:58 PM~15165540
> *ive got 3 new kits a 56 ford victoria, a DODGE RAM 50
> , and a 69 plymouth barracuda, all the rest are started, or rebuilders.
> *


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

What about any kit build off.But it has to be done in club colours?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Any kit, Any style, Any color. Just keep ourselves building.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 23 2009, 08:59 PM~15167752
> *Any kit, Any style, Any color. Just keep ourselves building.
> *


----------



## airbrushmaster

HERE IS WHAT IM WORKING ON RIGHT NOW... FOR THE MINITRUCKIN CONTEST ALSO AN ELCO KUSTOM....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 23 2009, 06:59 PM~15167752
> *Any kit, Any style, Any color. Just keep ourselves building.
> *


Yeah that what we should do.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 23 2009, 08:57 PM~15168981
> *HERE IS WHAT IM WORKING ON RIGHT NOW... FOR THE MINITRUCKIN CONTEST ALSO AN ELCO KUSTOM....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great lookin projects.That dakota is going to be sik.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Or just pull something out you haven't work on in a while and finish it. *cough* Rick.


----------



## DEUCES76

whats is the start date and end date and is it any kit


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Now untill the New Year? :dunno:


----------



## DEUCES76

so who's buildin what kit


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lets hack out some rules.
Does it have to be an new kit?
I would like to finish my s-10 build i started like 6 months ago. Got a bunch left to do though.


----------



## phatras

Well something about the build needs to be the same between everyone.. Be it kit, color, style, parts etc. It gets everyone to step out of there norm and build something different.


----------



## DEUCES76

so a radical/pro tournin/ minitrucks/ imports/ etc


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Full custom show cars and trucks. 


:dunno:


----------



## DEUCES76

sounds good to me


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## Linc

i'll chime in,


</span></span>


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:dunno:


----------



## Mattfink

When you say " Full custom show cars and trucks. " Would that include Ed Roth/ Tom Danniels style of kit? Or what are we talking about here? I'll try to get tha Phat Man in on this one too!


----------



## DEUCES76

talkin about lowriders full custom trucks suvs hot rods etc


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 28 2009, 12:37 PM~15208432
> *talkin about lowriders full custom trucks suvs hot rods etc
> *


anything goes! started kits that need finishing, un started kits, what ever you got, build it however you like!! as long as we are building something! time frame should be discussed, if some one wants to throw down prizes for whatever catagories such as interiors, paint, style, or whatever, 


lets get this going! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 28 2009, 04:07 PM~15208716
> *anything goes!  started kits that need finishing, un started kits, what ever you got, build it however you like!!  as long as we are building something!  time frame should be discussed, if some one wants to throw down prizes for whatever catagories such as interiors, paint, style, or whatever,
> lets get this going!  :biggrin:
> *



x2
I would be willing to setup something with rick for a gift card? :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

I'd love to get in on this with the 99 Custom Silvy I got from 85 biarittz, but I wouldn't be able to get pics up because I still haven't had a chance to replace my camera.


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 26 2009, 08:51 AM~15192148
> *i'll chime in,
> </span></span>
> *


:0 :roflmao: :biggrin: Was thinking the same thing!


----------



## DEUCES76

come on guys lets get to buildin this topic is been dead for awhile


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 30 2009, 09:56 PM~15235648
> *come on guys lets get to buildin this topic is been dead for awhile
> *




X2<span style=\'color:gray\'></span>


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Post pics of your current build. I'm going to go ahead and finish my S-10 built i started about 6 months or so ago. 
It's been a while since i have posted any progress pics. But here is where i am with my build.
I'm building a replica of a S-10 that was here in Mi a long time ago.

























Body dropped the bed and that is as far as i have gotten with it.


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good once i get my laptop back up ill post pics


----------



## airbrushmaster

WELL SINCE MY PAINT BUBBLED ON ME FOR THE MINI TRUCK BUILD IM GOING TO FINISH THAT BUILD FOR THIS ONE JUST STARTED ON THE CHASSIS...CLUB DECALS COMING SOON TO BUY.... LET ME KNOW IF INTERESTED... PICS SOON...


----------



## airbrushmaster

HERE IS A T SHIRT DESIGN I THOUGHT WOULD BE COOL...


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 1 2009, 07:46 AM~15237466
> *HERE IS A T SHIRT DESIGN I THOUGHT WOULD BE COOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like that design bro.


----------



## airbrushmaster

ITS ROUGH BUT WITH THE TOUCHES IT WILL BE REALLY NICE...OLD SCHOOL FEEL TO IT WORKING ON A DECAL RIGHT NOW FOR IT TOO...


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 1 2009, 09:30 AM~15237940
> *ITS ROUGH BUT WITH THE TOUCHES IT WILL BE REALLY NICE...OLD SCHOOL FEEL TO IT WORKING ON A DECAL RIGHT NOW FOR IT TOO...
> *


For some reason it reminds me of a bowling alley?BUT its very clean.Sometimes people go overboard on shit.But this is simple and nice.Good job.Besides that...Nice builds in here .Keep it up Canucks!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Reminds me of the 80's cartoons . :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 1 2009, 09:59 AM~15238092
> *Reminds me of the Jetsons. :biggrin:
> *


Wait a sec.I think it may be a bowling alley ON The Jetsons.....no shit.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:03 AM~15238109
> *Wait a sec.I think it may be a bowling alley ON The Jetsons.....no shit.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

Guys.. Linc and I have been tossing around the build off idea the last few days.. We only have a few active members left so a Build off between just us might be a little dull.. So we talked to Jeff over at Dynasty. He invited us to come on over to join in on there build.. So everyone who was interested in doing the club build off we are joining in on Dynastys build off.. It will be good for all of us.. Linc and I will be offering up some prizes and welcome anyone else to send prizes for it. so get over there and sign up.. You will be required to follow the rules Jeff has set forth for the build off.. So lets get the creative juices flowing here again and kick out some killer builds.. I know you all can do it..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 1 2009, 03:02 PM~15240137
> *Guys.. Linc and I have been tossing around the build off idea the last few days.. We only have a few active members left so a Build off between just us might be a little dull.. So we talked to Jeff over at Dynasty. He invited us to come on over to join in on there build.. So everyone who was interested in doing the club build off we are joining in on Dynastys build off.. It will be good for all of us.. Linc and I will be offering up some prizes and welcome anyone else to send prizes for it. so get over there and sign up.. You will be required to follow the rules Jeff has set forth for the build off.. So lets get the creative juices flowing here again and kick out some killer builds.. I know you all can do it..
> *


----------



## phat97yukon

hey guys, im still here and on the down low i pop on here and there and see whats goin, ive been stuck on builders block latly, didnt have the net for a while and to top it all off ended up loosin my freaken job so any money i get has to go to my house payments and have lost my model room for now cuz my buddy needed a place to live so i cant even get to my goods.... ive been thinkin of throwin up somethings forsale here to try to make a few bucks back... but hopefuly things turn around soon for me and i can get back into the swing of things, ive fooled around with a couple of minor lil projects and have lotsa good ones brewin in my head, but with winter around the corner its time to get back into plastic mode  

As for tjay he has no internet right now so he is out in the dark for now, hopefuly is goin to have somthing up and goin soon...

Keep up the great work guys, seein it all is wantin my outta my slump..

Cheers to all of ya ! 
Jordan


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 1 2009, 11:56 PM~15245766
> *hey guys, im still here and on the down low i pop on here and there and see whats goin, ive been stuck on builders block latly, didnt have the net for a while and to top it all off ended up loosin my freaken job so any money i get has to go to my house payments and have lost my model room for now cuz my buddy needed a place to live so i cant even get to my goods.... ive been thinkin of throwin up somethings forsale here to try to make a few bucks back... but hopefuly things turn around soon for me and i can get back into the swing of things, ive fooled around with a couple of minor lil projects and have lotsa good ones brewin in my head, but with winter around the corner its time to get back into plastic mode
> 
> As for tjay he has no internet right now so he is out in the dark for now, hopefuly is goin to have somthing up and goin soon...
> 
> Keep up the great work guys, seein it all is wantin my outta my slump..
> 
> Cheers to all of ya !
> Jordan
> *


GET YOUR ASS A DINNER TRAY AND MAKE A DESK AND GET YOUR ASS BACK TO WORK ! 

AND TELL T-JAY TO GET THAT SHIT BACK ON LINE ! HE'S MISSING OUT ON ALL FUN FROM THE DIP-SHITS ON LAW IT LOW ! JUST NOT AS WILD WITH HIM GONE !


----------



## Linc

EVERYONE IN CMBI HAS BEEN INVITED TO JOIN DYNASTY'S BUILD OFF!!!


SO FAR WE HAVE 5 GUYS ENTERED! COME ON GUYS!! GET IN THERE WITH YOUR ENTRIES AND GET TO BUILDING! PRIZES HAVE BEEN OFFERED UP TO GET SOME PEOPLE BUILDING! SO LETS GET TO IT!!!


----------



## Linc

Where I live, its raining today.  I have asshole landlords who dont like me spraying here.  But.... They are on holidays!!!! Alittle rain doesnt scare me either!!!



































:cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76

caddy and plymouth lookin good linc


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 3 2009, 06:16 PM~15259647
> *caddy and plymouth lookin good linc
> *


hells ya.. X2


----------



## airbrushmaster

JUST FINISHED A DECAL FOR A CLUB BRO... CHECK IT OUT.... 










I CAN MAKE ANYONE A DECAL!!!! CLUB DECALS COMING SOON.... 
I HAVE ALOT OF STYLES OF FONTS LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED... IM GOING TO BE MAKING SOME FOR PHATAS SOON....


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 06:55 AM~15247046
> *GET  YOUR  ASS  A  DINNER  TRAY  AND  MAKE  A  DESK  AND  GET  YOUR  ASS  BACK  TO  WORK !
> 
> AND  TELL  T-JAY  TO  GET  THAT  SHIT  BACK  ON  LINE  !  HE'S  MISSING  OUT  ON  ALL  FUN  FROM  THE  DIP-SHITS  ON  LAW IT  LOW  !  JUST  NOT  AS  WILD  WITH  HIM  GONE  !
> *



LOL, mini you rock... hahahahahaha ya its weak not havin tjay on here on in town anymore, yet ive driven out to see him 4 times this summer freaken puttin 8000km worth of drivin just to party with the guy, but we did get to hang out with linc tho so that was good too... i will pass the memo on to him


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 5 2009, 09:54 PM~15278755
> *LOL, mini you rock... hahahahahaha ya its weak not havin tjay on here on in town anymore, yet ive driven out to see him 4 times this summer freaken puttin 8000km worth of drivin just to party with the guy, but we did get to hang out with linc tho so that was good too...  i will pass the memo on to him
> *



yeah was fun! even though i was at work! last time you were in town we were supposed to meet up, had some family issues that i had to attend to though. sorry i missed you. next time for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

i maybe be out for a quick run on the 30th, there and back for the 31st in cgy i will let ya know mang be rockin out in a lifted cummins on 37's..

thats aight man, lol i was screwed when i was last out there threw my back out bad so rolled back in the hoe ridin shotty on oxy's


----------



## DEUCES76

i hear by resign from the C.M.B.I. no one reallys builds anymore and shows progress pics and when someone says something about a buildoff it gets thrown out the door so i hear by stepdown it was fun havin me in the club and thanks for all the help u guys have givin me so once again thanks for havin me in the club guys Deuces76


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone else want to "resign" while were at it? 

What some don't seem to understand is we all have a life. We work, some of us have kids, some run our own businesses. Our lifes don't revolve around LIL, and posting pics of our builds. 

So with that being said I am here to stay. Regardless. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 16 2009, 09:18 AM~15376750
> *Anyone else want to "resign" while were at it?
> 
> What some don't seem to understand is we all have a life. We work, some of us have kids, some run our own businesses.  Our lifes don't revolve around LIL, and posting pics of our builds.
> 
> So with that being said I am here to stay. Regardless.  :biggrin:
> *



x2<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'></span>


----------



## airbrushmaster

SAME HERE IM GLAD THERE ISN'T ALOT OF PRESSURE FROM THE CLUB... WE ALL HAVE LIVES AND SOMETIMES THAT HAS TO COME FIRST... IM GLAD IM A MEMBER OF C.M.B.I AND I LOOK FORWARD TO METTING ALL OF YOU AT SHOWS ALSO IM TRYING TO MAKE TEES FOR THE CLUB TOO GUYS THOSE ARE COMING SOON.. UPDATES TOO!!!

ROBERT


----------



## MayhemKustomz

ALSO IM TRYING TO MAKE TEES FOR THE CLUB TOO GUYS THOSE ARE COMING SOON.

How soon do you think you will have some done. I'll take a couple.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 16 2009, 12:56 AM~15374542
> *i hear by resign from the C.M.B.I. no one reallys builds anymore and shows progress pics and when someone says something about a buildoff it gets thrown out the door so i hear by stepdown it was fun havin me in the club and thanks for all the help u guys have givin me so once again thanks for havin me in the club guys Deuces76
> *


Very sorry to hear this and wish you the best. You need anything hit me up. No hard feeling form me what so ever. I respect you for actually stepping forward and saying you were leaving. Most dont have the respect for the other members and club to be man enough to do that.


----------



## airbrushmaster

soon with a proto type though... club decals coming too... just finishing touches...


----------



## sweetdreamer

:0 Good luck deuce. No hard feelings bro.

We all have lives,personaly my year really sucked but its getting better. I agree with mayham, i havent stopped building. and im in a build off, so what if it is shared with another club.  its still a buildoff, makes it more interesting with more peaple.  

tee's cool have to get one of those  

And im not leaving the club.


----------



## southside groovin

shit i can make a whole list of excuses for why i havent built shit. i havent put out a finished car since i joined the club, and although i have put in some work off and on, i havent posted pics, b/c i ran a broke down p.o.s. computer for a year and a half in safe mode b4 i finally spent the money and bought a laptop. i can post pics now and got a few projects on the bench but ive been workin on my 3 real cars, and doin suicide overtime at work, so i really havent had time to post but you can all expect to see somethin from me very soon. dont expect a miracle tho b/c im an extreme perfectionist so it takes me a looooong time to knock a car out. but with all that said, im C.M.B.I. til i die..... or get kicked out lol


----------



## layn22sonframe

What did everyone just walk away cold turkey? Or did everyone just fall asleep at once? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

We are all sleeping.. waiting for the fearless leader to get back in here and run this shit..lol..


----------



## grimreaper69

Shit, I'm still sleepin...............sleeptypin. :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 6 2009, 09:30 PM~15588199
> *We are all sleeping.. waiting for the fearless leader to get back in here and run this shit..lol..
> *


Yea where is he anyways? Talk about a dictatorship, we are all lost without the almighty leader!


----------



## low86dime

Jordan and T-Jay are both in BC and im pretty sure they are Internet-less


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Nov 7 2009, 12:24 PM~15591890
> *Jordan and T-Jay are both in BC and im pretty sure they are Internet-less
> *



im in BC too! i saw jordan couple weeks ago, i never see tj however and hes right over the bridge from me! 


give them some time to get their ducks in line and im sure they will be back with a vengance!! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

Finaly!! 

3 attempts, 3 bodies, i finaly chopped a 32 ford! :cheesy: 










my camera is dead or id post pics!


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 14 2009, 07:17 PM~15666545
> *Finaly!!
> 
> 3 attempts, 3 bodies, i finaly chopped a 32 ford!  :cheesy:
> my camera is dead or id post pics!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: i shoulda put more thought into the last 32 i did. next time i do 1 im gonna chop it and z the frame.... cant wait to see yours.


----------



## Linc

yeah im about to z the frame cause it doesnt sit low at all!


----------



## southside groovin

if its the kit i think it is, then no it doesnt


----------



## Linc

pics as promised! the 34 ford chopped with 1 body beside it! and my LS monte in the works....


----------



## Linc

CLUB BUILD

DODGE RAM50 PICKUP HIGHLY MODIFIED!
Convertable, 
Volkswagon Golf front clip,
Elco tailgate/frenched plate,
Hilux chassis,
converted from regular cab long box, to extened cab short box,
hand made Cowl hood,
RX7 rims and tires,
and now, my edition to the build.. 09 dodge Challenger hemi!!










































































i will paint the engine and transmission, put it in, and send it off to the next member in line! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 sounds fun! send that shit this way lol


----------



## phatras

holly shit the club build lives on.. Whens that bad boy coming down here for some interior work???


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 21 2009, 12:20 AM~15735239
> *holly shit the club build lives on.. Whens that bad boy coming down here for some interior work???
> *


i heard you were sprayin this bad boy!?!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 21 2009, 01:35 AM~15735363
> *i heard you were sprayin this bad boy!?!
> *


i cant paint for shit.. Im doing the guts..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 21 2009, 12:34 AM~15734676
> *CLUB BUILD
> 
> DODGE RAM50 PICKUP HIGHLY MODIFIED!
> Convertable,
> Volkswagon Golf front clip,
> Elco tailgate/frenched plate,
> Hilux chassis,
> converted from regular cab long box, to extened cab short box,
> hand made Cowl hood,
> RX7 rims and tires,
> and now, my edition to the build..  09 dodge Challenger hemi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will paint the engine and transmission, put it in, and send it off to the next member in line!  :biggrin:
> *


That looks sik Linc.Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 21 2009, 09:50 AM~15736508
> *That looks sik Linc.Can't wait to see how it turns out.
> *


X2 ! Thats a cool lookin build Linc !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 21 2009, 03:35 AM~15735363
> *i heard you were sprayin this bad boy!?!
> *






:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

Thanks for all the compliments, keep in mind, its a club build, i didnt do all this to it! Im just dropping a motor in it! a bunch of people have had their hands on this so far and this is the outcome!

but we appriciate the feedback! :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime

the chassis is from my hilux i parted out :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

linc man , lookin good ya gotta quick turnaround on it when ya texted me the pics i was just past langly... lol the look on your face when i gave the d50 to ya the other day was great just like a kid in a parts store 

its been in the makin for a while , its put on 4000+Km back and forth just tryin to get it to ya lol....

Thanks again man for the hook up while i was out there too man your a life saver  and made my scenic drive home today great, lol ended up on a detour to kelowna.... And like always its always great to pop in and shoot the shit with ya, one day ya gotta make it this side of the mountians... 
As for my model slump i think the last couple weeks of bein out on the coast hangin with tjay and shootin the shit with linc has gotten my ass in gear, thinkin proboly tommorrow now that i have my model room back its time to set up shop and start bustin out some builds so be on the look out for me =)


----------



## grimreaper69

Hey, what's up with the club cards?


----------



## phat97yukon

did them a few years ago when we started out, they are bad ass and are actualy aluminum biz cards.... 
As for havin any left we dont tho, thought of gettin more done but they are far far from cheap.....

but maybe if you hit one up one of the origanal CMBI's that have left the club because they were bored of us that dont have time to build all the time and have outside lifes and not want to worry bout always having build off's and crap on time frames or not care bout buildin for them selfs on there own time maybe they would want to hand theirs off to you tho


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 22 2009, 02:23 PM~15744891
> *did them a few years ago when we started out, they are bad ass and are actualy aluminum biz cards....
> As for havin any left we dont tho, thought of gettin more done but they are far far from cheap.....
> 
> but maybe if you hit one up one of the origanal CMBI's that have left the club because they were bored of us that dont have time to build all the time and have outside lifes and not want to worry bout always having build off's and crap on time frames or not care bout buildin for them selfs on there own time maybe they would want to hand theirs off to you tho
> *


----------



## phat97yukon

oooop's did i say that...... lol


----------



## phat97yukon

Sooooooo, just wondering who around here is still CMBI and proud to be and hasnt buggered off ?????


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 22 2009, 02:33 PM~15744959
> *Sooooooo, just wondering who around here is still CMBI and proud to be and hasnt buggered off ?????
> *


Obviously I'm still here, loyal to the club for life.


----------



## Linc

:wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 22 2009, 12:33 PM~15744959
> *Sooooooo, just wondering who around here is still CMBI and proud to be and hasnt buggered off ?????
> *


project59
phatyukon
phatras
linc
grimreaper69


anyone else?

cut and paist please! :biggrin:


----------



## poohbear

project59
phatyukon
phatras
linc
grimreaper69
poohbear

anyone else?

cut and paist please!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

project59
phatyukon
phatras
linc
grimreaper69
poohbear
MayhemKustomz

anyone else?

cut and paist please!


----------



## sweetdreamer

project59
phatyukon
phatras
linc
grimreaper69
poohbear
MayhemKustomz
SweetDreamer
anyone else?

cut and paste please!

:biggrin: ^ Sorry had to fix the spelling on paste


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 22 2009, 01:23 PM~15744891
> *did them a few years ago when we started out, they are bad ass and are actualy aluminum biz cards....
> As for havin any left we dont tho, thought of gettin more done but they are far far from cheap.....
> 
> but maybe if you hit one up one of the origanal CMBI's that have left the club because they were bored of us that dont have time to build all the time and have outside lifes and not want to worry bout always having build off's and crap on time frames or not care bout buildin for them selfs on there own time maybe they would want to hand theirs off to you tho
> *



The cards are badass.. I got one way back when.. Hell even before i was a member.. Its not going anywhere..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 23 2009, 11:42 AM~15752852
> *The cards are badass.. I got one way back when.. Hell even before i was a member.. Its not going anywhere..
> *


It shouldn't go anywhere, you're still a member.  Did you get any pics from the show? Wish I coulda made it.


----------



## airbrushmaster

project59
phatyukon
phatras
linc
grimreaper69
poohbear
MayhemKustomz
SweetDreamer
AIRBRUSHMASTER


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 23 2009, 12:58 PM~15752995
> *It shouldn't go anywhere, you're still a member.    Did you get any pics from the show? Wish I coulda made it.
> *



x2


----------



## southside groovin

project59
phatyukon
phatras
linc
grimreaper69
poohbear
MayhemKustomz
SweetDreamer
AIRBRUSHMASTER
southside


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 23 2009, 06:21 PM~15758688
> *project59
> phatyukon
> phatras
> linc
> grimreaper69
> poohbear
> MayhemKustomz
> SweetDreamer
> AIRBRUSHMASTER
> southside
> *



this all thats left? :dunno: 

roll call guys! put your name on the list! talking to tj on the phone right now! going to edit the first page in a couple days!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 24 2009, 08:58 PM~15772574
> *this all thats left?  :dunno:
> 
> roll call guys! put your name on the list! talking to tj on the phone right now! going to edit the first page in a couple days!
> *



gunna start cuttin guys that dont speakup!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 25 2009, 03:26 PM~15779863
> *gunna start cuttin guys that dont speakup!
> *


mans ganna catch flights all over and cut people up.. Man I dont know about canada but your not allowed to do that shit here in the states.. LMAO..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 25 2009, 05:36 PM~15779959
> *mans ganna catch flights all over and cut people up.. Man I dont know about canada but your not allowed to do that shit here in the states.. LMAO..
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




its all ok if you get away with it


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 25 2009, 02:36 PM~15779959
> *mans ganna catch flights all over and cut people up.. Man I dont know about canada but your not allowed to do that shit here in the states.. LMAO..
> *


self defence in the states is legal on your own property! and i gots guys saying you swung first!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

So boys, kinda had a lil thought here while playin with some plastic, to go with the roll call...... is anyone in for doin a lil CMBI Xmas exchange, doesnt have to be much, cuz i know most of us are hurtin for $$$ but its always nice to give and recive a lil somthing somthing.. 


let me know and we can get it rollin here pretty quick if so


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 26 2009, 06:53 PM~15792158
> *So boys, kinda had a lil thought here while playin with some plastic, to go with the roll call......  is anyone in for doin a lil CMBI Xmas exchange, doesnt have to be much, cuz i know most of us are hurtin for $$$ but its always nice to give and recive a lil somthing somthing..
> 
> 
> let me know and we can get it rollin here pretty quick if so
> *


I would, but I'm already in the forum exchange, not sure if I could pull off somethin else to send right now.


----------



## Linc

i would, but as you said, im broke.  this time of year sucks for me.


----------



## Mattfink

I'm still here!! Someone has to look after Jordan, and supervise his antics..... And for the x-mass thing, I pick Jordan, and a "Swift" kick to the ballsack is what he will get! LOL! Hey Jordan did you get me that black paint yet?? :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0


----------



## phat97yukon

matt bring me glue....... went to work on my citation and all my glue has turned to gel....


----------



## Mattfink

Also, some of have lives too. Now with all the shit going down, let alone the time of year... I don't have the time to go on the pc every day, lately, its like once every two weeks. I know I don't post much, but to say "if you don't speak up your out" all I can say to that GFY! Try kicking it at a hospital with your family, or being too broke to have internet, or to be so fortunate to have a job and be working all the time. Some times our hobbies and "likes" get paused, pawned, or fucked with. I know if I never post again, and dissapear off lay it low. I will still build models even they piss me off, even more that my gf, I will still see Jordan like every other day, and I will still drive out to BC to see Tjay and link! So check the negative attitude at the door, cause I'll be fucked if your pissy outlook on how the club works or should work is going to chance anythink. :angry:


----------



## Mattfink

Change anything!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 25 2009, 07:41 PM~15781188
> *self defence in the states is legal on your own property! and i gots guys saying you swung first!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Rick don't swing first. He's got guns. He's a straight up outlaw. :ugh:


----------



## Linc

bump


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 21 2009, 01:34 AM~15734676
> *CLUB BUILD
> 
> DODGE RAM50 PICKUP HIGHLY MODIFIED!
> Convertable,
> Volkswagon Golf front clip,
> Elco tailgate/frenched plate,
> Hilux chassis,
> converted from regular cab long box, to extened cab short box,
> hand made Cowl hood,
> RX7 rims and tires,
> and now, my edition to the build..  09 dodge Challenger hemi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will paint the engine and transmission, put it in, and send it off to the next member in line!  :biggrin:
> *


Man this thing is sick!! I can't wait to see more progress on it!!


----------



## Linc

CLUB BUILD UPDATE!

The motor is built and in place!


----------



## spikekid999

thats badass


----------



## sweetdreamer

D50 looking good
who is the club build going to next?


----------



## hocknberry

that VW front end work looks good! kinda has a courier look, i like it! its comin along nice!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Nov 28 2009, 09:26 PM~15809345
> *D50 looking good
> who is the club build  going to next?
> *


Rick aka Phatras is doing the interior next.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 29 2009, 12:04 AM~15809633
> *Rick aka Phatras is doing the interior next.
> *


Careful, he might steal the rims off it. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

I already have 5 sets of those wheels. dont need more..lol..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 29 2009, 01:21 AM~15809736
> *I already have 5 sets of those wheels. dont need more..lol..
> *





did i just read that right? :uh: you dont need anymore sets lol


you got a temp man? you sick or somethin? lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2009, 12:30 AM~15809808
> *did i just read that right? :uh:  you dont need anymore sets lol
> you got a temp man? you sick or somethin? lol
> *


I was thinkin the same thing.............

and Rick, if that's the case you don't need 1000 sets of the Aoshimas either, so come off em already. LMAO


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 29 2009, 01:33 AM~15809838
> *I was thinkin the same thing.............
> 
> and Rick, if that's the case you don't need 1000 sets of the Aoshimas either, so come off em already. LMAO
> *





ehh, he can keep the aoshima wheels, i want a set or 2 of them ralleys :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

I think 5 sets of one wheel Im not a huge fan of is good. I dont have 1000 sets of aoshima wheels Im only around 150 or so.. Ill come off the rallys anytime.. just send some money this way..lol.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 29 2009, 12:48 AM~15809966
> *I think 5 sets of one wheel Im not a huge fan of is good. I dont have 1000 sets of aoshima wheels Im only around 150 or so.. Ill come off the rallys anytime.. just send some money this way..lol.
> *


You'll never use em all. lol


----------



## Linc

> I think 5 sets of one wheel Im not a huge fan of is good.
> 
> 
> how much for a set of the rx7 rims ? the same ones on the build off D50!? :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

linc , wicked job on the motor..... cant wait till itsall doneandgets back into my hands hopefuly by feb so i can get it into world of wheels and show all them old timers there how our crew builds....


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 29 2009, 01:04 PM~15813055
> *linc , wicked job on the motor.....  cant wait till itsall doneandgets back into my hands hopefuly by feb so i can get it into world of wheels and show all them old timers there how our crew builds....
> *


the motor was almost as easy as throwing a chassis in the box! nothin to it, but im not spraying it, someone else has the interior, so realy, what else is there to do! so i picked the motor! and i went out and bought the challenger just for the engine! the rest gets thrown in the scrap bin cause im not into stuff like that, maybe i might dig it out one day and do something with it... it does come with a motor delete piece to put on the bottom of the engine bay for those that glue hoods shut and dont do motors, sooo.... :dunno:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Linc

been busy with work, havent been doing much, got sick so had some time off work, pulled this out and back on the paint stands! metal specs silver and green,


































notched the frame, cut the box for the notch, color mathed chassis with the lower half of the body, 4 linked, rear will be bagged, nothing too fancy but got me building again sorta...


----------



## airbrushmaster

FIRST HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER BRO!! SECOND THAT IS A SICK ASS RANGER.... IM WORKING ON MY TRUCK CHARGER RIGHT NOW TRYING TO GET MOST OF IT DONE TODAY... IM GOING TO THROW UP PICS LATER.. SCHOOL WORK FOR COLLEGE HAS BEEN A BITCH .. ITS FINALS WEEK...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 8 2009, 12:54 PM~15913262
> *FIRST HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER BRO!! SECOND THAT IS A SICK ASS RANGER.... IM WORKING ON MY TRUCK CHARGER RIGHT NOW TRYING TO GET MOST OF IT DONE TODAY... IM GOING TO THROW UP PICS LATER.. SCHOOL WORK FOR COLLEGE HAS BEEN A BITCH .. ITS FINALS WEEK...
> *



thankyou! been itchen to build but had no time, sucks that it takes me getting sick to build!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 8 2009, 02:48 PM~15913197
> *been busy with work, havent been doing much, got sick so had some time off work, pulled this out and back on the paint stands! metal specs silver and green,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notched the frame, cut the box for the notch, color mathed chassis with the lower half of the body, 4 linked, rear will be bagged, nothing too fancy but got me building again sorta...
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

truck looks good link.
like the two tone


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 8 2009, 03:48 PM~15913197
> *been busy with work, havent been doing much, got sick so had some time off work, pulled this out and back on the paint stands! metal specs silver and green,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notched the frame, cut the box for the notch, color mathed chassis with the lower half of the body, 4 linked, rear will be bagged, nothing too fancy but got me building again sorta...
> *






looks good brother, all the hard work is done now!


----------



## phat97yukon

Im back in the swing of things.... stupid camara isnt workin tho.. gotta revell 69 nova that should be done in the next couple days that im buildin for my buddy to give to his mom for Xmas its lookin good nice clean pretty much stock build, and bustin out a 79 camaro for my self too in the next couple days  ... 
Any chance anyone has some Z28 decals kickin around * blue ones would be the best *


----------



## Project59

I'd like to take a moment to thank all the true homies. Although I have not been around in sometime I can see our family still moving strong. The ones who haven't ditched out simply because there isn't enough action going on in our thread. The ones that realize a hobby is just that! Nothing more. Not a competition. Not an I can build better then you. Not a we have more members then your group. But simply for the love and satisfaction you get from building for yourselves! 

I will be taken the time to delete those among our list that have lost site of the meaning we as C.M.B.I together have upheld as a true family.

Keep up all the great work! Once I finally get a computer again I will be back more frequently.

Once again Thanks!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 9 2009, 10:27 AM~15922796
> *I'd like to take a moment to thank all the true homies. Although I have not been around in sometime I can see our family still moving strong. The ones who haven't ditched out simply because there isn't enough action going on in our thread. The ones that realize a hobby is just that! Nothing more. Not a competition. Not an I can build better then you. Not a we have more members then your group. But simply for the love and satisfaction you get from building for yourselves!
> 
> I will be taken the time to delete those among our list that have lost site of the meaning we as C.M.B.I together have upheld as a true family.
> 
> Keep up all the great work! Once I finally get a computer again I will be back more frequently.
> 
> Once again Thanks!
> *




:werd:


----------



## airbrushmaster

IM GLAD THERE IS A CLUB LIKE C.M.B.I. JUST SIMPLY BECAUSE ITS LIKE YOU SAID THERE IS NOT A HUGE AMOUNT OF US AND THERE IS NOT SOMETHING GOING ON ALL THE TIME.. WE CAN CHILL COME UP WITH IDEAS TOGETHER HAVE FUN AND NOT HATE ON EACH OTHER.. MY KIND OF CLUB.. THANKS FOR HAVING ME... ILL HOLD STRONG WITH THIS CLUB.... 

C.M.B.I.


----------



## Mattfink

Has anyone seen a resin kit to build a 92-98 2 door Blazer/ Yukon/ Tahoe? Any idea where to get one? I guess I'm just being lazy. I know that I could cut up the 4 door Tahoe, a SS454 truck, and the Escalade. But I want to have a few kits ready for the WOW this feb.... And is anyone going to be going from Van to calgary any time soon? I would almost kill for a few cans of the house of kolor spray... Greyround shipping is not heated, and I bet it would be hard to get some cans of paint on air canada. Any ideas?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Dec 9 2009, 12:28 PM~15924459
> *Has anyone seen a resin kit to build a 92-98 2 door Blazer/ Yukon/ Tahoe? Any idea where to get one? I guess I'm just being lazy. I know that I could cut up the 4 door Tahoe, a SS454 truck, and the Escalade. But I want to have a few kits ready for the WOW this feb.... And is anyone going to be going from Van to calgary any time soon? I would almost kill for a few cans of the house of kolor spray... Greyround shipping is not heated, and I bet it would be hard to get some cans of paint on air canada. Any ideas?
> *


If you're talkin bout the S-series blazer, Twinn makes the 92 body style, AMT has 95-97 style. Not sure about the 2 door Yukon or Tahoe.


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 9 2009, 07:27 AM~15922796
> *I'd like to take a moment to thank all the true homies. Although I have not been around in sometime I can see our family still moving strong. The ones who haven't ditched out simply because there isn't enough action going on in our thread. The ones that realize a hobby is just that! Nothing more. Not a competition. Not an I can build better then you. Not a we have more members then your group. But simply for the love and satisfaction you get from building for yourselves!
> 
> I will be taken the time to delete those among our list that have lost site of the meaning we as C.M.B.I together have upheld as a true family.
> 
> Keep up all the great work! Once I finally get a computer again I will be back more frequently.
> 
> Once again Thanks!
> *


Dam bro your right, its about family not who is bigger than who


On the bright side got some kits started, and a few of the old ones are waiting to get ther finishing touch ups done :0 
:angry: but no #@$! camera, broke it and and dont got the money to get one again probly for a long time.
lets hope for christmas


----------



## phat97yukon

HO HO HO, merry christmas boys and thats all my xmas spirit for this year......
gotta model finished in time for christmas for my buddys mom today 69 nova box stock... if ya dont got one of them revell 69 nova kits, git of yer arse and get one its well worth it


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Merry Christmas to everyone. Hope all is well with everyones family. :wave:


----------



## sweetdreamer

Merry Christmas to all, and all a good night :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## airbrushmaster

MERRY XMAS CLUB BROTHERS... HAVE A GREAT XMAS ALL......


----------



## grimreaper69

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*  club brothers, and anyone else that happens to read this. Hope it is a great day for you and your families.


----------



## Project59

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## Linc

merry xmas everyone! dont have a computer for a while, so ill check in from time to time when i can.


----------



## airbrushmaster

HEY GUYS,
FINALLY GOT THIS BIOTCH FINISHED HERE ARE THE PICKS... WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 30 2009, 01:01 AM~16129378
> *HEY GUYS,
> FINALLY GOT THIS BIOTCH FINISHED HERE ARE THE PICKS... WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That thing looks sweet, I want some of those C.M.B.I. decals.


----------



## airbrushmaster

COOL ILL MAKE SOME LIKE THAT STILL WORKING ON PRINTER QUALITY ONCE DONE WE CAN FIGURE SOMETHING OUT... THEY DIDNT COME OUT AS CRISP BUT I THINK I FOUND THE PROB... LET YOU KNOW...I CAN DO IT IN ALL COLORS EXCEPT WHITE... ALSO...


----------



## grimreaper69

Sweet, I'd like a few in every color you can do. I'll go back and put those on my finished builds too. :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

ALRIGHT ILL HIT YOU UP BRO WHEN I GET THEM FINISHED....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 30 2009, 09:14 AM~16131771
> *ALRIGHT ILL HIT YOU UP BRO WHEN I GET THEM FINISHED....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras

looks killer.. The front end on there looks pretty darn good..


----------



## airbrushmaster

THE RICK


----------



## phat97yukon

dude, that shit looks sick man ! Keeep it up and i want some of them decals too


----------



## phantomblue13

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 24 2007, 04:38 PM~8860871
> *heres some of the builds that i like more out of my older builds :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were did u find a 4 door cutty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## phantomblue13

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 11 2007, 02:04 PM~9203958
> *well i finally finished this bad boy check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





*DAMN!*


----------



## phantomblue13

> heres some junk im working on
> box caprice is cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn i like this box.! i wish i had one :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did u finish it
Click to expand...


----------



## phantomblue13

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 11 2009, 02:19 PM~12670459
> *I just read 75 pages :uh:
> It took long enough lol
> Hey Linc I just got a PM from Phatras he said you comented on my building skillz...Thank you.....
> I sent him the pics I had but as you know I've been out of the game for a bit..but looking to get my feet wet again.....
> 
> FOR SALE.....TRADE...
> I payed $50.oo for it off of Linc but got exited about another project.... I cut out the windows and hood erea.......I'm looking for wheels and scale goodies for my 59 project...P.M me...It does come with the donor kit..
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14]WUT KIND OF WAGON IS THAT[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres all the pics I could find of my builds that linc no owns...LOL It got rough for me awhile back and I don't know anyone else more deserving of them.....
> This is just a couple of the 30 or so he got from me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mattfink

Ok most of you are asking why... Do you ever get frustrated that the people at the top keep bringing out kits that you would never build, or own even if they were a gift? Are you still PISSED that the 85 Cutty never got realeased, but in it's place we got more shitty donk kits. Not to mention all the old kits they re-release that were re-released like last year, but with a different box and wheels. They say making molds is so expensive that some of the old kits we will never see again, because they would have to remake like 5 parts to complete the kit( like most of the roth and daniels kits ). But they keep spending money making these stupid kits that don't sell because we don't want to build them! Don't get me wrong, I love the Rommels Rod, the tijuana taxi, the 49 merc, and the 70 nova. But really, 20 years ago their kits where more accurate, and the quality of the parts in the box were better, all the parts were there, and no white or milky chrome trees. That is how the Roth's Outlaw was remade! People took the measurements from the model kit and up scaled it, like in the sixty's how they down scaled it to make the model kit the first time. A few days ago I had the chance to talk with revelle. They had "Ron" at tech services address a few of my concerns. He did not let me ask one single question before interrupting me, or telling me that I don't know anything about the hobby! I did not know that if you buy one of their kits and it is missing parts, has shitty chrome, or warped parts they want you to send in the defective parts in for their specialists to look over the part, or parts. And then if they feel what you said is true then they will send you the new parts. That means do not make plans to ever finish that kit ever! Revelle needs to pull it's head out of the sand and listen to the people who buy their kits, and keep the hobby going! And, no it is not the kids, it's the adults. We need to speak out and let then know that they are doing a shitty job at best! The squeaky wheel gets the grease, and so we must let our frustration be known! That is the only way we will see what we want to build, like the 85 cutty or whatever you want to see on the store shelves. Not what their cute little market research teams think! This was all prompted with the purchase of the big tub, the missing parts, the warped parts, and the shitty chrome! Now I would think that when you spend over one hundred bucks on one kit there would be quality control? Guess not! The last time revelle gets my money! Until they make good kits again!


----------



## phantomblue13

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Dec 31 2009, 04:45 AM~16142848
> *Ok most of you are asking why... Do you ever get frustrated that the people at the top keep bringing out kits that you would never build, or own even if they were a gift? Are you still PISSED that the 85 Cutty never got realeased, but in it's place we got more shitty donk kits. Not to mention all the old kits they re-release that were re-released like last year, but with a different box and wheels. They say making molds is so expensive that some of the old kits we will never see again, because they would have to remake like 5 parts to complete the kit( like most of the roth and daniels kits ). But they keep spending money making these stupid kits that don't sell because we don't want to build them! Don't get me wrong, I love the Rommels Rod, the tijuana taxi, the 49 merc, and the 70 nova. But really, 20 years ago their kits where more accurate, and the quality of the parts in the box were better, all the parts were there, and no white or milky chrome trees. That is how the Roth's Outlaw was remade! People took the measurements from the model kit and up scaled it, like in the sixty's how they down scaled it to make the model kit the first time. A few days ago I had the chance to talk with revelle. They had "Ron" at tech services address a few of my concerns. He did not let me ask one single question before interrupting me, or telling me that I don't know anything about the hobby! I did not know that if you buy one of their kits and it is missing parts, has shitty chrome, or warped parts they want you to send in the defective parts in for their specialists to look over the part, or parts. And then if they feel what you said is true then they will send you the new parts. That means do not make plans to ever finish that kit ever! Revelle needs to pull it's head out of the sand and listen to the people who buy their kits, and keep the hobby going! And, no it is not the kids, it's the adults. We need to speak out and let then know that they are doing a shitty job at best! The squeaky wheel gets the grease, and so we must let our frustration be known! That is the only way we will see what we want to build, like the 85 cutty or whatever you want to see on the store shelves. Not what their cute little market research teams think! This was all prompted with the purchase of the big tub, the missing parts, the warped parts, and the shitty chrome! Now I would think that when you spend over one hundred bucks on one kit there would be quality control? Guess not! The last time revelle gets my money! Until they make good kits again!
> *




:thumbsup: i can dig it


----------



## kykustoms

i like that dakota more everytime i see it that front works so good with it


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Dec 31 2009, 06:45 AM~16142848
> *Ok most of you are asking why... Do you ever get frustrated that the people at the top keep bringing out kits that you would never build, or own even if they were a gift? Are you still PISSED that the 85 Cutty never got realeased, but in it's place we got more shitty donk kits. Not to mention all the old kits they re-release that were re-released like last year, but with a different box and wheels. They say making molds is so expensive that some of the old kits we will never see again, because they would have to remake like 5 parts to complete the kit( like most of the roth and daniels kits ). But they keep spending money making these stupid kits that don't sell because we don't want to build them! Don't get me wrong, I love the Rommels Rod, the tijuana taxi, the 49 merc, and the 70 nova. But really, 20 years ago their kits where more accurate, and the quality of the parts in the box were better, all the parts were there, and no white or milky chrome trees. That is how the Roth's Outlaw was remade! People took the measurements from the model kit and up scaled it, like in the sixty's how they down scaled it to make the model kit the first time. A few days ago I had the chance to talk with revelle. They had "Ron" at tech services address a few of my concerns. He did not let me ask one single question before interrupting me, or telling me that I don't know anything about the hobby! I did not know that if you buy one of their kits and it is missing parts, has shitty chrome, or warped parts they want you to send in the defective parts in for their specialists to look over the part, or parts. And then if they feel what you said is true then they will send you the new parts. That means do not make plans to ever finish that kit ever! Revelle needs to pull it's head out of the sand and listen to the people who buy their kits, and keep the hobby going! And, no it is not the kids, it's the adults. We need to speak out and let then know that they are doing a shitty job at best! The squeaky wheel gets the grease, and so we must let our frustration be known! That is the only way we will see what we want to build, like the 85 cutty or whatever you want to see on the store shelves. Not what their cute little market research teams think! This was all prompted with the purchase of the big tub, the missing parts, the warped parts, and the shitty chrome! Now I would think that when you spend over one hundred bucks on one kit there would be quality control? Guess not! The last time revelle gets my money! Until they make good kits again!
> *


Well spoken my friend.
:thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster

OK GUYS AS PROMISED CLUB PLAQUES FOR YOUR RIDES ARE HERE... YOU CAN GET A HALF SHEET FOR 10 BUCKS OR A FULL SHEET FOR 20 BUCK SHIPPING INCLUDED ALONG WITH SHIPPING MATERIAL... THIS IS TO PAY FOR THE PAPER AND THE INK... IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT IS IS A GOOD DEAL... LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS WANT ANY... THEY CAME OUT SICK... 
PM ME IF INTERESTED...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 5 2010, 10:00 PM~16196000
> *OK GUYS AS PROMISED CLUB PLAQUES FOR YOUR RIDES ARE HERE... YOU CAN GET A HALF SHEET FOR 10 BUCKS OR A FULL SHEET FOR 20 BUCK SHIPPING INCLUDED ALONG WITH SHIPPING MATERIAL... THIS IS TO PAY FOR THE PAPER AND THE INK... IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT IS IS A GOOD DEAL... LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS WANT ANY... THEY CAME OUT SICK...
> PM ME IF INTERESTED...
> *


Pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 5 2010, 08:04 PM~16196064
> *Pics???  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## grimreaper69

I THINK it's these ones. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 24 2007, 09:42 PM~7973930
> *  We are looking for potential Creative builders to join our club!!
> If intrested give us a Pm and show us what you got!!!!
> We also welcome all comments and thank you for taken the time to browes our Thread!!!</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z212/Project59/cmbi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Our Members on layitlow!!!
> C.M.B.I. - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=66729\' target=\'_blank\'>C.M.B.I.</a>
> T-jay - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27319\' target=\'_blank\'>Project59</a>
> Jordan - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=40415\' target=\'_blank\'>phat97yukon</a>
> Rick - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8947\' target=\'_blank\'>phatras</a>
> Jeff - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=14662\' target=\'_blank\'>bluesonoma</a>
> Don - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=44487\' target=\'_blank\'>cruzinlow</a>
> Kevin - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=32351\' target=\'_blank\'>FUTURERIDER</a>™
> Brandon - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=44691\' target=\'_blank\'>layn22sonframe</a>
> Linc -  Also known as <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38705\' target=\'_blank\'>Linc</a>
> Jeremy - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=72047\' target=\'_blank\'>Aces'N'Eights</a>
> Jeremy - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=74189\' target=\'_blank\'>sweetdreamer</a>
> Mike - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=49467\' target=\'_blank\'>menotyou</a>
> Matt - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=76918\' target=\'_blank\'>Mattfink</a>
> Guy - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=75336\' target=\'_blank\'>geetee66</a>
> Jeremy - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=13648\' target=\'_blank\'>southside groovin</a>
> James - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=68291\' target=\'_blank\'>grimreaper69</a>
> Ronald - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=35787\' target=\'_blank\'>DEUCES76</a>
> Darren - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=63037\' target=\'_blank\'>modelsinc1967</a>
> Nicholas - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=59123\' target=\'_blank\'>dink</a>
> Germain - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=54690\' target=\'_blank\'>poohbear</a>
> Scott - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=21568\' target=\'_blank\'>MayhemKustomz</a> :cheesy:
> 
> Our newest member!!!
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Robert - airbrushmaster
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Missing some on there.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

My latest build pretty much finished. My version of the Training Day Monte. Couldn't get a good enough pic of the plate. But it says TRNGDAY.


----------



## airbrushmaster

YEA THOSE ARE IT ON THE PIC OF MY DAKOTA... THEY LOOK ALOT BETTER THEN THE PIC I HAD THE WRONG SETTING WHEN I PRINTED THE ONE ON THE DAKOTA...... SO FOR 10 BUCKS YOU WILL GET 100 PLAQUES.. FOR 20 YOU GET 200 OF THEM AND I CAN MIX AND MATCH THEM I CAN DO ALMOST ALL KINDS OF COLORS...


----------



## airbrushmaster




----------



## airbrushmaster

better pic


----------



## airbrushmaster

ttt


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 6 2010, 02:12 AM~16199174
> *My latest build pretty much finished. My version of the Training Day Monte. Couldn't get a good enough pic of the plate. But it says TRNGDAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





blackwash the grill and fix them ball joints and your good :biggrin: 


im just pissin with you bro, shit looks real good!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2010, 07:14 PM~16205141
> *blackwash the grill and fix them ball joints and your good :biggrin:
> im just pissin with you bro, shit looks real good!
> *


I liked it all chrome so i left it. same with the corner lights. But yeah the camber on the front is pretty drastic. :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

TTT


----------



## phat97yukon

Good lookin monte man, cant wait till i get around to buildin mine


----------



## kykustoms

monte looks good i like the stance


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon+Jan 7 2010, 03:54 AM~16211687-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin monte man, cant wait till i get around to buildin mine
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 10:08 AM~16212508
> *monte looks good i like the stance
> *


Thanks. The Monte is only my 2nd "lowrider" style build. So i'm still learning on these. I'm use to rocker draggin curbside trucks. After i finish the Wagon i want to do a military inspired truck.


----------



## airbrushmaster

Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?
ACTUAL CMBI PLAQUES FOR BACK WINDOWS... EXAMPLE...THEY ARE $5 EACH..








Name and HOW MANY

1.ROBERT 2 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
LET ME KNOW HOW THEY LOOK IN THE THIN PLASTIC ALSO...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 12 2010, 12:10 PM~16266259
> *Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?
> ACTUAL CMBI PLAQUES FOR BACK WINDOWS... EXAMPLE...THEY ARE $5 EACH..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and HOW MANY
> 
> 1.ROBERT 2
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> LET ME KNOW HOW THEY LOOK IN THE THIN PLASTIC ALSO...
> *


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 12 2010, 11:10 AM~16266259
> *Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?
> ACTUAL CMBI PLAQUES FOR BACK WINDOWS... EXAMPLE...THEY ARE $5 EACH..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name and HOW MANY
> 
> 1.ROBERT 2
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> LET ME KNOW HOW THEY LOOK IN THE THIN PLASTIC ALSO...
> *



how about Strong C.C. plaques!?! :cheesy: 
i think we discussed this aloooong time ago but dont remember what the outcome was.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 12 2010, 12:51 PM~16266569
> *how about Strong C.C. plaques!?!  :cheesy:
> i think we discussed this aloooong time ago but dont remember what the outcome was.
> *


for the models?


----------



## airbrushmaster

THESE ARE THROUGH KUSTOMBUILDER... SO I DONT KNOW... BUT HE WANTS TO KNOW HOW MANY PEOPLE WANT THESE KIND FOR OUR CLUB...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 11:53 AM~16266580
> *for the models?
> *


yes! to scale for the models! i can get you a pic of my plaque in my car! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 12 2010, 12:56 PM~16266600
> *yes! to scale for the models! i can get you a pic of my plaque in my car!  :cheesy:
> *


pm me a pic of your plaque but keep in mind.At that small you might lose detail.i can do just the word strong like the MCBA one.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 11:57 AM~16266610
> *pm me a pic of your plaque but keep in mind.At that small you might lose detail.i can do just the word strong like the MCBA one.
> *


theres not alot of detail to begin with in these plaques! but i will pm a pic when i get home unles someone on here **cough JEFF cough** can post it up for me!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 12 2010, 01:03 PM~16266645
> *theres not alot of detail to begin with in these plaques! but i will pm a pic when i get home unles someone on here **cough JEFF cough** can post it up for me!    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 12:04 PM~16266651
> *:0
> *


there might be a pic or ten in this post! it the electric lime green 83 olds delta 88 with patterns! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

here she is! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 12 2010, 01:20 PM~16266773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is!  :biggrin:
> *


Let me get these other peeps stuff done and i will sontact you to do yours.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 12:22 PM~16266790
> *Let me get these other peeps stuff done and i will sontact you to do yours.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 12 2010, 01:25 PM~16266822
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 12 2010, 03:20 PM~16266773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is!  :biggrin:
> *





show off lol


shit man, i woulda posted it, i guess im slackin these days huh :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2010, 01:28 PM~16267344
> *show off lol
> shit man, i woulda posted it, i guess im slackin these days huh :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: i know you woulda! but i beat ya to it! :biggrin: 
gettin slow in your old age!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 12 2010, 05:11 PM~16267720
> *:biggrin:  i know you woulda! but i beat ya to it!  :biggrin:
> gettin slow in your old age!    :biggrin:
> *





tell me about it :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2010, 02:19 PM~16267796
> *tell me about it :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

im going to cut a test CMBI plaque in a few. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 02:33 PM~16267917
> *im going to cut a test CMBI plaque in a few. :biggrin:
> *


rad! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 05:33 PM~16267917
> *im going to cut a test CMBI plaque in a few. :biggrin:
> *






:scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2010, 03:44 PM~16267992
> *:scrutinize:
> *


dont trip bro.im working on yours too. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 05:48 PM~16268014
> *dont trip bro.im working on yours too. :biggrin:
> *




lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2010, 04:14 PM~16268248
> *lol
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Please go to my topic if you are interested in the CMBI plaques.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16273324


----------



## grimreaper69

C'mon fellas, buy up these plaques. :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

IM GETTING SOME ALREADY INCLUDING A BIG ONE FOR DISPLAY ON A TABLE TOP...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster+Jan 13 2010, 11:26 AM~16277323-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM GETTING SOME ALREADY INCLUDING A BIG ONE FOR DISPLAY ON A TABLE TOP...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Jan 13 2010, 11:24 AM~16277301
> *C'mon fellas, buy up these plaques.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 10:00 PM~16273384
> *Please go to my topic if you are interested in the CMBI plaques.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16273324
> *



:0 i gotta get some of these when i get some money!

and some Strong ones too!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 13 2010, 11:30 AM~16277379
> *:0  i gotta get some of these when i get some money!
> 
> and some Strong ones too!    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## phat97yukon

Damn i want some of them lil CMBI ones.... Sooo sick of this bein broke crap... but i did spoil myself....  Got my hands on the revell 72 hurstolds/442 vert kit... im goin to need to sell my blood to buy a few more


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2010, 02:46 AM~16286828
> *Damn i want some of them lil CMBI ones.... Sooo sick of this bein broke crap... but i did spoil myself....   Got my hands on the revell 72 hurstolds/442 vert kit... im goin to need to sell my blood to buy a few more
> *


pics of the olds? :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon




----------



## phat97yukon

couple others ive been playin with the last lil while.. 
The doolie is startin to come along yet again, finaly have a interior for it  

and with not bein on here soo much and not havin a job or a life, ive gotten a few of my other friends into buildin now too so thats great, lol they wanna jump right into doin custom stuff, body drops and openin trunks, so maybe soon enough they will pop onto here


----------



## phat97yukon

here's a revell 69 nova kit i did before xmas for my buddy for his mom as a christmas gift..


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work.


----------



## phat97yukon

thanks, lol its been a while. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2010, 02:23 PM~16290009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I started a 454 about 12 years ago on the exact same rims. Never did finish it.


----------



## phat97yukon

hahahah, nice ya we are on the hunt for another set of those wheels


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2010, 03:30 PM~16290567
> *hahahah, nice ya we are on the hunt for another set of those wheels
> *


Jim N' Ohio has the whole kit F/S for $10.


----------



## phat97yukon

Model night lastnight at my place with a couple of my buddys

















Im a chevy truck god
























72 442 
















Free canady









I think im gettin my grove back


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 15 2010, 06:25 PM~16303240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I see an Astro Van under the table.


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, yes you do  dont be hating


----------



## grimreaper69

Ain't nobody hatin, I gotta find me one. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

son of a bitch i want that van! (not the astro van either!)


----------



## phat97yukon

LOL, i got the candy wagons, dont worry linc it aint goin anywhere matt gave it to me for Xmas


----------



## phat97yukon

How bout some more teaser pics.. lol

























lol, just rember that aint all of my goods


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 I want that 79? Ford F-350 too.


----------



## phat97yukon

lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Them damn things are goin for big bucks on ebay. I seen one for $85 BIN. Crazy.


----------



## phat97yukon

85 bucks, shit.... lol you dont wanna know what i payed for mine 

notta bad collection, i just sold 20 kits this week too and i have proboly easly 20 more kits in my garage


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 15 2010, 07:03 PM~16303581
> *85 bucks, shit.... lol you dont wanna know what i payed for mine
> 
> notta bad collection, i just sold 20 kits this week too and i have proboly easly 20 more kits in my garage
> *


Shit, 20 kits is still bigger than my entire collection right now.


----------



## southside groovin

any1 got a 65 rivi kit they wanna get rid of?


----------



## Mattfink

sweeeet....


----------



## Mattfink

Hey southside groovin, I think I have a few I think... Do you have any roth kits, boyd wheels, or fall guy trucks?


----------



## southside groovin

nah. wish i had a few fall guy trucks tho. itll be a couple weeks b4 i can ship anything out tho so lemme see what i got to trade and ill get in touch and see if we can work out a deal....


----------



## Mattfink

Sweet. And if anyone has any roth kits they are not going to build, roth glue bombs, and or parts from the roth kits let me know. I'll hook you up...


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## phat97yukon

Gotta couple of pics of matt AKA mattfinks goodies that he had on the go here the other night...


----------



## Linc

:0


----------



## phat97yukon

Thinkin i may beat him up for the 3+3 lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 17 2010, 02:27 PM~16317353
> *Thinkin i may beat him up for the 3+3 lol
> *


hahah!


----------



## phat97yukon

*Updated member list*



> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 24 2007, 09:42 PM~7973930
> *  We are looking for potential Creative builders to join our club!!
> If intrested give us a Pm and show us what you got!!!!
> We also welcome all comments and thank you for taken the time to browes our Thread!!!</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z212/Project59/cmbi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Our Members on layitlow!!!
> C.M.B.I. - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=66729\' target=\'_blank\'>C.M.B.I.</a>
> T-jay - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27319\' target=\'_blank\'>Project59</a>
> Jordan - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=40415\' target=\'_blank\'>phat97yukon</a>
> Rick - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8947\' target=\'_blank\'>phatras</a>
> Jeff - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=14662\' target=\'_blank\'>bluesonoma</a>
> Brandon - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=44691\' target=\'_blank\'>layn22sonframe</a>
> Linc -  Also known as <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38705\' target=\'_blank\'>Linc</a>
> Jeremy - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=74189\' target=\'_blank\'>sweetdreamer</a>
> Mike - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=49467\' target=\'_blank\'>menotyou</a>
> Matt - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=76918\' target=\'_blank\'>Mattfink</a>
> Jeremy - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=13648\' target=\'_blank\'>southside groovin</a>
> James - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=68291\' target=\'_blank\'>grimreaper69</a>
> Nicholas - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=59123\' target=\'_blank\'>dink</a>
> Germain - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=54690\' target=\'_blank\'>poohbear</a>
> Scott - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=21568\' target=\'_blank\'>MayhemKustomz</a>
> Robert - <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=46611\' target=\'_blank\'>airbrushmaster</a>:cheesy:
> 
> Our newest member!!!
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>It could be you!  :drama:
> *


----------



## Project59

Hey guys! Looking good as always in here!!! Great news!!! I am going to be a dad :0 awww shiiittttt!!!!! watch out world I'm spawning... :cheesy: 

So I've gone threw our members list and updated it. We now only show our true family.. 

I have been recently contacted by low86dime (Dougie) being asked what it will take for him to become a member of our crew again. My thoughts are I will leave it up to you guys! After backing out on us in the past it is my opinion that we need to hold a vote to see if we should accept him to be apart of our family again..... So I'm asking for you all to vote yes or no.. I'll leave it with you and post the responses in due time! 

Keep up the good work guys. 
T-jay


----------



## phat97yukon

As you know tjay im proud of ya and the the miss's for your baby batter mixing and makin me hopefully another lil nephew to corrupt and for ya to pass down the model hobby too ! ! 

As for doug.... well lol i guess he should learn to think before he does, i know he's asked me many time while bein over at my place about gettin back into the club and kicks him self in the ass for sellin out and goin solo... so i guess my vote is we could let the lil bogger back into the crew...


----------



## Mattfink

First off, Tjay congrats! I had a lynnwood lazagna for you... Second, Jordan, you won't get chance to corrupt Tjays kid, because he/she will have allready been taught it by Tjay, like all great dads do... As for Huggies, well as long as he has to change his handle to dragginghuggies86 I think he is ready to be back.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Jan 18 2010, 11:45 PM~16334907
> *First off, Tjay congrats! I had a lynnwood lazagna for you... Second, Jordan, you won't get chance to corrupt Tjays kid, because he/she will have allready been taught it by Tjay, like all great dads do... As for Huggies, well as long as he has to change his handle to dragginghuggies86 I think he is ready to be back.
> *


LOL OMG MATT..... dragginhuggies86 is great ! :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

WELL SINCE IM NEW AND DONT REALLY KNOW YOU ALL YET.. BUT MY OPINION IS IF HE HAS TESTED OTHER WATERS AND HE DIDNT LIKE ANY OTHER WATER THEN OURS LET HIM BACK IN... BUT IF HE GOES ON HIS OWN AGAIN THEN... I WOULD SAY NO... CONGRATS ON THE BABY... ME AND MY MISSES ARE GOING TO START TRYING AS SOON AS WE GET OUR NEW PLACE IN MARCH.. GOT TO HAVE A ROOM FOR THE BOY WE WILL HAVE...("CHANCES ARE ITS GOING TO BE A GIRL.... MY LUCK")....

OK SO CLUB BROS... THIS IS FOR ALL OF YOU... PM ME YOUR ADDYS AND IM GOING TO SEND YOU ALL SOME WINDOW DECALS FOR YOUR RIDES... LIKE THE ONES YOU HAVE SEEN ON MY "TWISTED ENVY" BUILD.... THESE ONES I SEND WILL BE FREE.... NO COST TO YOU... BUT IF YOU WANT MORE THEN THERE WILL BE A LITTLE CHARGE.... PM ME ADDYS.. ALL CMBI BROS...


----------



## phat97yukon

Nice man....  i will pm ya my addy right away, if ya wanna save some coin on the stamp you should ship mine, mattfink and if dragginhuggies86 is worthy for em all to my addy... as these are guys i see almost on a daily basis..


----------



## LowandBeyond

OH NO!!! A mini-me tjay. :0


----------



## low86dime

I kinda like the DragginHuggies86 thing lol


----------



## base905

as a old member from when this club was "canadians only",
i have a club card, i have no use for it anymore cause i got the boot for being slow on a couple deals with guys 

i'll give it up to a new member but remember it says "Canadian Model Builders Inc" not Creative......... :uh: 

pm me if you want it


----------



## Linc

i vote let him back.


----------



## airbrushmaster

I WAS LEANING TOWARD "CUSTOM MODEL BUILDER INC..." NA IM KIDING DONT WANT TO HURT ANYONES FEELINGS... ANYWAY.. ADDYS GUYS...


----------



## grimreaper69

Congrats TJay, kids are a wonderful thing, it's an adventure. As for lettin someone in the club, I personally don't think my decision really matters as I am still fairly new to the club. However, if everyone else says to let him in, go for it. 

PS: When some more club cards pop up, hook me up.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 19 2010, 06:07 AM~16336698
> *Congrats TJay, kids are a wonderful thing, it's an adventure. As for lettin someone in the club, I personally don't think my decision really matters as I am still fairly new to the club. However, if everyone else says to let him in, go for it.
> 
> PS: When some more club cards pop up, hook me up.
> *



it doesnt matter if your new or an og member! you are a part of this club! your opinion matters!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 19 2010, 01:13 AM~16335808
> *I WAS LEANING TOWARD "CUSTOM MODEL BUILDER INC..." NA IM KIDING DONT WANT TO HURT ANYONES FEELINGS... ANYWAY.. ADDYS GUYS...
> *


thats kustom with a K. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 19 2010, 11:07 AM~16337569
> *it doesnt matter if your new or an og member! you are a part of this club! your opinion matters!    :biggrin:
> *


Well, I don't know much about this guy, or the reason he bailed on us before, so I don't know what my opinion would be.


----------



## phat97yukon

thats how we are in this club, OG or newbie your feedback always counts !!!

Grim, msg base905 he is willin to give up his card for a newer member


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 18 2010, 11:15 PM~16334428
> *Hey guys! Looking good as always in here!!! Great news!!! I am going to be a dad  :0 awww shiiittttt!!!!! watch out world I'm spawning...  :cheesy:
> 
> So I've gone threw our members list and updated it. We now only show our true family..
> 
> I have been recently contacted by low86dime (Dougie) being asked what it will take for him to become a member of our crew again. My thoughts are I will leave it up to you guys! After backing out on us in the past it is my opinion that we need to hold a vote to see if we should accept him to be apart of our family again.....  So I'm asking for you all to vote yes or no.. I'll leave it with you and post the responses in due time!
> 
> Keep up the good work guys.
> T-jay
> *


congrats on the baby bro! :biggrin: 

as for doug, i think every1 deserves a second chance. but not a third :dunno:


----------



## airbrushmaster

HEY GUYS NEED EVERYONES ADDY FOR DECALS... I WANT TO HAVE THEM SENT OUT TO YOU GUYS BY FRIDAY...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 19 2010, 04:29 PM~16341275
> *HEY GUYS NEED EVERYONES ADDY FOR DECALS... I WANT TO HAVE THEM SENT OUT TO YOU GUYS BY FRIDAY...
> *


 :0


----------



## low86dime

Even tho im not back as a member yet heres a few ive been workin on lately


----------



## sweetdreamer

t-jay congrats on the little one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

as for low 86 dime were suppost to be a gathering of peaple with the same interests persay a family, and we cant leave a brother out in the dark. i vote one more chance.


----------



## Project59

Thanks for all the congrats!

Dougie it looks like you are back in the family! Your name is back on our family tree and we welcome you back. Don't let things get to you when you feel the pressure homie! lay it out C.M.B.I. styles!


----------



## low86dime

Thanks for the 2nd chance homies


----------



## sweetdreamer

no prob welcome back


----------



## phatras

Dougie.. IM not as nice as everyone else.. I have to be bought off to get my yes vote.. I expect cash or kits to be mailed promptly.. LMAO.. 


Welcome back


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jan 19 2010, 10:21 PM~16346016
> *Even tho im not back as a member yet heres a few ive been workin on lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the color combo on the caddy.


----------



## Mattfink

Why is it that every kit I let go I want back after I see it close to done, or done? I still think it should be changed to dragginghuggies86 though. Doug that hauler looks good.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jan 19 2010, 10:21 PM~16346016
> *Even tho im not back as a member yet heres a few ive been workin on lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


builds lookin good!


----------



## phat97yukon

Ahhh sheit.... loooooks at what i got !!! :biggrin: 





























Got started on doin some touch ups on the body work tonight fixin a few lil flaws and shit but god damn this thing is goin to be damn HAWT and will look great with my crew cab doolie


----------



## eastside1989

Look's clean so far... :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

that truck is gunna be deadly! cant wait to see more progress and finished eresult!


----------



## phat97yukon

either can I , i gotta picture in my head of what its goin to be like


----------



## phat97yukon

So gotta lil work done on the Deneoollie today while wating to get some paint to finish other goodies, got some fillin done on the frame in spots and some work on the inside of the box and built a nice lil set up for the air tank


----------



## phat97yukon

now i just need some killer pics of 4 link set ups for the rear for idea's, and maybe get stared on some of that :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice tank set-up bro


----------



## low86dime

Heres 2 mockups i have in the works


















Big Body Caddy


----------



## phat97yukon

BALLLLA..... i really gotta set up a photo booth


----------



## kustombuilder

Im getting ready to cut the mini plaques.If your interested.Please make sure name is on my list.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 19 2010, 11:24 PM~16348505
> *Ahhh sheit.... loooooks at what i got !!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got started on doin some touch ups on the body work tonight fixin a few lil flaws and shit but god damn this thing is goin to be damn HAWT and will look great with my crew cab doolie
> *


Thats bad ass bro :0 :0


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 02:45 PM~16417691
> *Im getting ready to cut the mini plaques.If your interested.Please make sure name is on my list.
> *


if things were diffrent and had cash id be down for a couple


----------



## lowrrico

bad ass


----------



## low86dime

finally got my hands on a camera


----------



## Project59

That camino is bad ass!!!!


----------



## low86dime

Has a Phatman Customz hood on it too :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jan 31 2010, 09:47 PM~16472268
> *Has a Phatman Customz hood on it too  :biggrin:
> *


dont ya mean it was a Phatman custom to begin with :biggrin: 
Just add wires and its ready to go


----------



## Linc

while waiting on paint to dry on the buildoff car, thought id do some work on the ranger, getting close to done! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

got this one wrapped up for the most part, waiting on the rear bumper to dry and have to find my air tank i have somewhere around here but its done for the most part, #1 for 2010.


----------



## phat97yukon

lookin good, i see a timmy hoes in the back ground


----------



## Linc

hahaha! yes you do! im a regular customer of them and everyone knows me by name at 3 differant timmies out here!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 5 2010, 03:29 PM~16523648
> *hahaha! yes you do! im a regular customer of them and everyone knows me by name at 3 differant timmies out here!
> *


HAHAHA, thats like me at the liquor store... JK im not that bad just the local bar tho


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jan 31 2010, 07:42 PM~16472206
> *finally got my hands on a camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: FINISH IT OFF BIGG DOGG!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mattfink

ooops


----------



## Mattfink

ooops


----------



## Mattfink

Here is the only mini truck I have ever built, and I gave it away to my old boss... I should of made two! Fawk!


----------



## phat97yukon

I love that NAPA truck, reminds me of the good ol days... hahaha good days and napa 2 words that dont go together :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Did you guys see the episode of Overhaulin where they did the Napa delivery Dime?


----------



## Mattfink

I know the both of us did, but we both drove those Napa trucks like they were that one. Maybe that is why most of the fleet was in such piss poor condition. I know that I personally sent like three S-10's to the grave, or at least to the shop for some time... And that is why I will never step one foot into one of those little death traps! I don't mean Napas S-10s, I mean all S-10's! Fuck my neck and back still hurt whenever I think about about an S-10!


----------



## bluesonoma

I was M.I.A. for awile.. but i have dusted of my shit.. going to finish a few lost builds... and have started the minitruckin mag contest... 
feels good to be back... 

glad to see everyone is still building a putting out some kick ass builds..


----------



## Mattfink

So has anyone other than Jordan looked into the 1 800 number and done the math on the back of my Napa truck? Kinda thought that would get some attention...


----------



## airbrushmaster

HEY GUYS JUST I QUICK NOTE... I WANTED TO LET YOU GUYS NO I HAVE NOT FORGOT ABOUT YOUR CLUB PLAQUES... I WENT IN FOR JAW SURGERY A WEEK AGO.. AND HAVE BEEN CONFINED TO THE HOUSE BECAUSE OF THE MEDS.. THE DOCS HAVE ME ON ANTIBIOTICS, 4 KINDS OF PAIN MEDS RANGING FROM THE LOWEST AT 1300MGS OF DARVOCET TO TYLONAL WITH CODEEN... BEEN A ROUGH ROAD ILL TRY AND GET THEM OUT THIS WEEK... IF THERE IS ANYONE I HAVE MISSED FOR ADDY PM ME SO I CAN GET THEM OUT TO YOU ALL.. THANKS


----------



## grimreaper69

I had to go back and look again. LOL


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 9 2010, 02:20 PM~16561315
> *HEY GUYS JUST I QUICK NOTE... I WANTED TO LET YOU GUYS NO I HAVE NOT FORGOT ABOUT YOUR CLUB PLAQUES... I WENT IN FOR JAW SURGERY A WEEK AGO.. AND HAVE BEEN CONFINED TO THE HOUSE BECAUSE OF THE MEDS.. THE DOCS HAVE ME ON ANTIBIOTICS, 4 KINDS OF PAIN MEDS RANGING FROM THE LOWEST AT 1300MGS OF DARVOCET TO TYLONAL WITH CODEEN... BEEN A ROUGH ROAD ILL TRY AND GET THEM OUT THIS WEEK... IF THERE IS ANYONE I HAVE MISSED FOR ADDY PM ME SO I CAN GET THEM OUT TO YOU ALL.. THANKS
> *



shit dude, good to see your mobile


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Feb 9 2010, 01:54 PM~16561108
> *I was M.I.A. for awile.. but i have dusted of my shit.. going to finish a few lost builds... and have started the minitruckin mag contest...
> feels good to be back...
> 
> glad to see everyone is still building a putting out some kick ass builds..
> *


He's alive


----------



## sweetdreamer

Good to see you back bro


----------



## Linc

well, here it is! the kit that mom bought! 65 chevelle! wanted to do some things a little differant than i normaly have done, so this is the start! alot of new stuff for me going into this one, i hope it all works out!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Mattfink_@Feb 9 2010, 01:18 PM~16561290
> *So has anyone other than Jordan looked into the 1 800 number and done the math on the back of my Napa truck? Kinda thought that would get some attention...
> *


----------



## Linc

little bit more on the chevelle, i cut out the triangle quarter windows, removed the inner wheel wells up fron, filled the frame, opened and hinged the trunk, hinged the hood, cut a huge moon roof, started building the setup in he trunk and motor, the body and some parts are primed now.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 15 2010, 12:22 AM~16615192
> *little bit more on the chevelle, i cut out the triangle quarter windows, removed the inner wheel wells up fron, filled the frame, opened and hinged the trunk, hinged the hood, cut a huge moon roof, started building the setup in he trunk and motor, the body and some parts are primed now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sik Linc.I'll be watchin to see how this turns out.


----------



## phat97yukon

Nice dude !


----------



## grimreaper69

Looks like a nice kit Linc. I'm gonna have to find me one of those. Yours is gonna be badass.


----------



## Met8to

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 14 2010, 11:22 PM~16615192
> *little bit more on the chevelle, i cut out the triangle quarter windows, removed the inner wheel wells up fron, filled the frame, opened and hinged the trunk, hinged the hood, cut a huge moon roof, started building the setup in he trunk and motor, the body and some parts are primed now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fkn sick man cant wait to see more progress on the chevelle


----------



## Linc

Thankyou for the compliments! had/have alot i wanna do with this car! lets see if i can pull them off! :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 15 2010, 02:22 AM~16615192
> *little bit more on the chevelle, i cut out the triangle quarter windows, removed the inner wheel wells up fron, filled the frame, opened and hinged the trunk, hinged the hood, cut a huge moon roof, started building the setup in he trunk and motor, the body and some parts are primed now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

car looking good link, you going with the purple of the rims


----------



## phat97yukon

So i gotta lil choppy choppy today, made something ive wanted for ages :biggrin: 
72 442 style ram air hood for 90's chevy trucks  

























id love to start doin resin parts :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 16 2010, 08:12 PM~16634074
> *car looking good link, you going with the purple of the rims
> *



thanks! my goal is purple, wheather it turns out like the rims, i dont know but that would be deadly! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 17 2010, 12:44 AM~16636239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You KNOW you wanna send me that cab. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 17 2010, 01:44 AM~16636239
> *So i gotta lil choppy choppy today, made something ive wanted for ages  :biggrin:
> 72 442 style ram air hood for 90's chevy trucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id love to start doin resin parts  :biggrin:
> *






this bitch is smooth lookin so far! love the hood bro :biggrin: 


and linc, that chevelle is gonna be bad ass buddy :biggrin: and real nice hinge work too


----------



## base905

linc, 65 is lookin good bro!

jordan, the hood is sick!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## Linc

thanks for the compliments!

mom egged me onto this build, "show me what you used to do, you can do better!"
"get your groove back! "


so im gunna do what i can, try some new things.


----------



## phat97yukon

:biggrin: thanks guys, lol ya i dont think this cab will be goin anywhere altho it would be the perfect one to turn into a resin mold


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 17 2010, 12:32 PM~16639645
> *:biggrin: thanks guys, lol ya i dont think this cab will be goin anywhere altho it would be the perfect one to turn into a resin mold
> *


 :yes: I'd buy a couple.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 17 2010, 12:15 PM~16640018
> *:yes:  I'd buy a couple.
> *



ooooh i bet lol I know alot of people that would buy them, even just the hoods i do. Enough people tell me to cast the stuff i do but it costs money to make money


----------



## grimreaper69

Yup, hell I wouldn't mind havin a couple of them hoods too.


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Hood Work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon

thanks, its on its way outside now for the last coat of primer on it, i think by now you cant tell its been cut at all


----------



## phat97yukon

still got no clue what one of my chevys im goin to use this hood on tho i know it proboly wont be the crew cab tho cuz the cowl looks way to slick on it


----------



## grimreaper69

I think it would look badass on the crew.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 17 2010, 01:06 PM~16640445
> *I think it would look badass on the crew.
> *


maybe i will have to make another crew


----------



## grimreaper69

Make me one too while you're at it. :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 17 2010, 01:13 PM~16640498
> *Make me one too while you're at it.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL im suppose to teach Matt *mattfink* how to make one on of these days, maybe i will do a play by play how to do it


----------



## grimreaper69

Shit, I'm afraid to cut shit up like that. I am gonna try opening doors pretty soon though.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 17 2010, 01:17 PM~16640539
> *Shit, I'm afraid to cut shit up like that. I am gonna try opening doors pretty soon though.
> *


Nothin to it but to do it is what i say, id rather chop up stuff like this that open doors half the time. All ya need is good tools and take your time and practice on some old junk ya got kickin around


----------



## grimreaper69

I have no junk bodies at all. I'm on a limited income right now due to lack of work so if I screw somethin up too bad I can't replace it.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 17 2010, 01:21 PM~16640561
> *I have no junk bodies at all. I'm on a limited income right now due to lack of work so if I screw somethin up too bad I can't replace it.
> *



I hear ya on that one dude... ive been outta work since Oct...


----------



## phat97yukon

here is some teaser pics of the 3sum... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 Are the mirrors on the crew from the Astro? They look good.


----------



## phat97yukon

yeppers they are


----------



## grimreaper69

They look like they fit perfect.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 17 2010, 01:45 PM~16640708
> *They look like they fit perfect.
> *


they do, and bonus to it the van comes with 2 different sets , figured they kinda have that street scene mirror look to them so it flows well one day i will get my grill finished with cat eyes also its been over 2 years in the making of this truck and everytime i touch it i get a new idea for it :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn, 2 years? I feel ya on that though, I took about 1 1/2 yrs on an Xtreme once. I gotta find me an Astro soon, I'm not a van person, but I like the looks of that Python version.


----------



## phat97yukon

Vans rule, i love the odd stuff wagons and vans one day i will pull my malibu wagon out again and get workin on it again


----------



## grimreaper69

The only way I would REALLY get into a van is if I could open it up and FULLY trick it out.


----------



## Linc

i gotts me a 69 imp a 60 imp and an 80s malibu wagons! :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa

Nice start on the chevelle and the hood for that truck looks good homie


----------



## kustombuilder

Mini plaques are done.Got to my topic and check them out.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16654924


----------



## phat97yukon

well im done 2 kits in less than 24 hours, so that 2 for 2010 now seems like a good start.. go fig they are chevy trucks :biggrin: 

Hopefully they bring me home a couple more awards this year, off to the show tomorrow  

Heres some pics


----------



## grimreaper69

They look good bro. Good luck at the show.


----------



## phat97yukon

Thanks dude


----------



## sweetdreamer

ya good luck at the show bro, trucks look cool


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 18 2010, 07:51 PM~16654965
> *Mini plaques are done.Got to my topic and check them out.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16654924
> *


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 20 2010, 12:04 AM~16667972
> *
> *


Free samples what what lol :boink:


----------



## EVIL C

clean rides bro


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 20 2010, 01:45 PM~16670776
> *clean rides bro
> *


thanks, thats what i was goin for with em nothin to flashy


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 20 2010, 01:16 PM~16670572
> *Free samples what what lol :boink:
> *


 :0


----------



## phat97yukon

LOL


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 20 2010, 01:56 PM~16670830
> *LOL
> *


with a donation of 5 bucks ea. :biggrin:


----------



## base905

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!! shit jordan you finished a coule cars! fuck they look good too

finish some more now lol


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 20 2010, 02:05 PM~16670901
> * DAMN!!!!!!!!!!! shit jordan you finished a coule cars! fuck they look good too
> 
> finish some more now lol
> *


Next is the 32, and maybe my maple 63 imp


----------



## base905

do it!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Linc

nuber 2 for 2010, see if i can get anything else done this year.


----------



## base905

:wow:  linc the ford looks good homie!

danm you and jordan both knockin out nice builds! good to see that keep it up too!! the canadian boys need more builds!!


----------



## Linc

i have more on the way! just see if i can find time to knockem out! i hate fords! they fight me to the end! and the color white too! these style of car just wont cooperate with me so im lucky it turned out as good as it did! and that it even turned out for that matter! ive decided to hold off on these oldschool things for a while! if i dont sell the rest of what i have of the style! i like them, but they are a bitch for me!


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, hey man keep it up... hell im thinkin of bustin out a nascar soon and i have no like in em, but wanna do somthing way diffrent


----------



## base905

just keep building homies!

  :thumbsup: :werd: :h5:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 20 2010, 03:01 PM~16671158
> *just keep building homies!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :werd:  :h5:
> *


Im tryin lol


----------



## phat97yukon

well another year has gone by and came home with a couple more ribbons yet again, got a 2nd and a 3rd place for my 2 chevy trucks


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 21 2010, 06:16 PM~16680907
> *well another year has gone by and came home with a couple more ribbons yet again, got a 2nd and a 3rd place for my 2 chevy trucks
> *




well, its hate time, Pics or it didnt happen.......  you know this!!!!....




only hating cause i never been to a model show or got ribbons for my models...
congrats bro! :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 21 2010, 07:25 PM~16680976
> *well, its hate time, Pics or it didnt happen.......  you know this!!!!....
> only hating cause i never been to a model show or got ribbons for my models...
> congrats bro! :thumbsup:  uffin: :biggrin:
> *


Pics will be up a lil later one, once my buddy uploads em or my other buddy gets here with my goods so i can take pics... but i did get to pic the kits i wanted to come home with so i stocked up on 2 more 99 stilverado kits i now think i got like 6 of em  chevy truck slut i am :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 21 2010, 06:28 PM~16681002
> *Pics will be up a lil later one, once my buddy uploads em or my other buddy gets here with my goods so i can take pics... but i did get to pic the kits i wanted to come home with so i stocked up on 2 more 99 stilverado kits i now think i got like 6 of em  chevy truck slut i am  :biggrin:
> *



cant wait to see the pics bro........ next year when your show comes around again im gona have to send you one of my cars to enter for me for shits and giggles!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 21 2010, 07:37 PM~16681081
> *cant wait to see the pics bro........ next year when your show comes around again im gona have to send you one of my cars to enter for me for shits and giggles!!!!
> *


Could possibly do that for ya, there is a show end of may here too... pics comin up soon of what me and Matt *mattfink* walked away with


----------



## base905

when you find out info bro i wouldnt mind sendin a car that way ...


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 21 2010, 07:42 PM~16681120
> *when you find out info bro i wouldnt mind sendin a car that way ...
> *


Think its the last weekend of may, like the 28th or some shit... its like a hour away from calgary... but we are plannin on cleanin house there too


----------



## base905

:cheesy:


----------



## Linc

congrats on your wins!! i might wanna send some shit to you for the next show too! :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

Sooo here is the pics of how we did, these are MATT *mattfinks* builds and what he took home... 
IMO the judges are water heads tho cuz the dodge A100 van should of took a 1st place and it didnt take shit all....


----------



## phat97yukon

Here is my big bad chevys, im happy for 2nd and 3rd for bustin em out in a 24 hour period :biggrin:


----------



## base905

sweet pics man!!!!

and shit linc, we are gona have to send some cars, cant let jordan and his homie taking all thoes ribbons!!! lol


----------



## Linc

no shit!! :0


----------



## phat97yukon

LOL, this is normal for us... should see it when i put in like 6 cars, and tjay still lived here and doug put stuff in... we would clean house pretty much


----------



## phat97yukon

Crap that didnt take long to crack open a new 99 silverado kit and hit it with tha saw  regular cab here i come


----------



## Linc

hahaha! its about time we saw sometrhing from you! now all we gotta do is get TJ back at the bench! :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 14 2010, 11:22 PM~16615192
> *little bit more on the chevelle, i cut out the triangle quarter windows, removed the inner wheel wells up fron, filled the frame, opened and hinged the trunk, hinged the hood, cut a huge moon roof, started building the setup in he trunk and motor, the body and some parts are primed now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I haven't seen those wheels in years bro...LOL you don't part with anything do you?.....looking good I've always been a chevelle guy


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Feb 22 2010, 09:35 AM~16687541
> *Man I haven't seen those wheels in years bro...LOL you don't part with anything do you?.....looking good I've always been a chevelle guy
> *


haha! i have parted with alot! but those wheels i still have yes! use them for mockups untill i find something worthy of putting those on! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

whats the color plans linc? 
i just finished mine, white with blue interior with cragars and ass draggin lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 22 2010, 09:56 AM~16687742
> *whats the color plans linc?
> i just finished mine, white with blue interior with cragars and ass draggin lol
> *


well, id like to do it purple with flake, but no one in my area sells anything like that! they have purples, but nothing like metalspecs or anything like it, so im experimenting with paint right now to figure it out. if all goes well, purple and grey guts, the belly is silver flaked so far and everything else is on hold till i get the body color figured out.


----------



## base905

sounds pretty sweet i cant wait to see it when its finished!....... if you cant get your hands on the prup go candyblue!!!! but a deep blue! it would look soo sharp!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 22 2010, 10:14 AM~16687854
> *sounds pretty sweet i cant wait to see it when its finished!....... if you cant get your hands on the prup go candyblue!!!! but a deep blue! it would look soo sharp!
> *


what im trying to do is mix candies to make a decent purple but not too dark so you cant see the flake! i have the color mixed that i want, but when its layed down, you have to do so many coats to get it the color i like but it covers the flake and body lines, so im trying to make it darker so i dont have to lay as many coats.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 22 2010, 10:12 AM~16687333
> *hahaha! its about time we saw sometrhing from you! now all we gotta do is get TJ back at the bench! :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: hey if i had paint my 32 for the build off it would be done... damn me and sayin club colors hahha maybe i should change the color of the club to the colors i have to work with  damn rules... As for tjay who knows where he is hiding i know he has internet back, or atlest did for a while and was havin problems with his camara loadin pics so maybe he will surprise us one day


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 22 2010, 12:26 PM~16688416
> *lol  :biggrin: hey if i had paint my 32 for the build off it would be done... damn me and sayin club colors hahha maybe i should change the color of the club to the colors i have to work with  damn rules... As for tjay who knows where he is hiding i know he has internet back, or atlest did for a while and was havin problems with his camara loadin pics so maybe he will surprise us one day
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Ahhh sheit... lol cant leave anything stock !! 
Here's my new hack job, 99 silverado REG cab :biggrin: 
And i dont think this is the end of gettin happy with the saw on this truck yet, few other idea's goin threw my head


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 01:16 PM~16688817
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ive been wantin to get some of those made !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 22 2010, 01:17 PM~16688824
> *Ive been wantin to get some of those made !!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Sooo gotta lil more work done with the 99 silverado's think my front bumper for the reg cab looooks way better and sportier

What cha all think so far


----------



## grimreaper69

:biggrin: Waitin on the club decals from airbrushmaster and I'll slap one on there.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 25 2010, 06:23 PM~16725440
> *:biggrin:  Waitin on the club decals from airbrushmaster and I'll slap one on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats what im talkin bout !!! :biggrin: 

What grill is in it ???


----------



## grimreaper69

Stock.


----------



## phat97yukon

Looks almost like a billet from the side


----------



## grimreaper69

Nah, from the box. I just went with a simple work truck with this one.


----------



## phat97yukon

I love my bar :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

little slow at work today! so... 












:biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 25 2010, 09:31 PM~16727354
> *little slow at work today! so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



PIMPIN, next time im out we are so goin for a cruise man !


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:09 PM~16727930
> *PIMPIN, next time im out we are so goin for a cruise man !
> *


 :biggrin: alright! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 25 2010, 11:07 PM~16728929
> *:biggrin:  alright!  :biggrin:
> *


Might be in APR for this show http://www.bccustomcarshow.com/ :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Crap i havnt done this old school method for ages, sandin out a back of a grill to open it up and go fig its the worst one i think ive done in my life... 

Spent the better part of the last hour doin it, but IMO it was soooo worth it VS the big ol nasty stock lookin grill :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Got the d50 in the mail today.. Im doing the guts right???


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 26 2010, 10:55 AM~16732807
> *Got the d50 in the mail today.. Im doing the guts right???
> *


Git r done, than i guess its up here after for me and matt wants to do the paint i think, he's been on my ass for a while to do it... 
cant wait to see what ya do rick... lol i dont even know how many KM are on that thing now, i know its put 4000K in my hands :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 26 2010, 09:55 AM~16732807
> *Got the d50 in the mail today.. Im doing the guts right???
> *



in person, that thing is deadly! pics dont do it justice ata ll!
do your thang rick! lets see whatcha got! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 26 2010, 03:12 PM~16734785
> *in person, that thing is deadly! pics dont do it justice ata ll!
> do your thang rick! lets see whatcha got!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  Im glad we did this, and hopefully we do another one :h5:


----------



## phatras

ok.. played with this some tonight.. Is this thing supposed to lay body or just frame?? I cant seem to get it to lay body but all the pics ive seen of it its laying body..


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 27 2010, 12:24 AM~16739384
> *ok.. played with this some tonight.. Is this thing supposed to lay body or just frame?? I cant seem to get it to lay body but all the pics ive seen of it its laying body..
> *


She lays right out !


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 27 2010, 02:25 AM~16740077
> *She lays right out !
> *


Body?? The wheels wont let it.. There to wide they hold up on the inner fenders. I slapped a set of xs wheels and it lays but with the fujimi wheels it wont..To wide front and rear.

Guess what I will do is build the interior with no wheels on it and it laying body..


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up fellas.I still have a few CMBI mini plaques left. :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 27 2010, 10:18 AM~16741065
> *Body?? The wheels wont let it.. There to wide they hold up on the inner fenders. I slapped a set of xs wheels and it lays but with the fujimi wheels it wont..To wide front and rear.
> 
> Guess what I will do is build the interior with no wheels on it and it laying body..
> *


lets see it on other wheels  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Lets see some updated pics of the D! I haven't seen it at all since it left here. :scrutinize:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 25 2010, 11:17 PM~16729886
> *Crap i havnt done this old school method for ages, sandin out a back of a grill to open it up and go fig its the worst one i think ive done in my life...
> 
> Spent the better part of the last hour doin it, but IMO it was soooo worth it VS the big ol nasty stock lookin grill  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats something i havent done...gives it a realistic look for sure. Awesome job.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 27 2010, 04:10 PM~16743264
> *thats something i havent done...gives it a realistic look for sure.  Awesome job.
> *


Thanks man, try it out ya cant go wrong :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

I still have 5 CMBI mini plaques left.


----------



## phat97yukon

got bored playin around with this  figured the wheels look pretty bad ass, drop it down a lil maybe toss some black paint on it and some hurst olds emblems


----------



## Esoteric

those wheels look good on it


----------



## phat97yukon

Thanks mang, thinkin maybe paint em gold


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, just got a 99 silverado kit and definitely wanna try it out. Any way you see thats easier than the way you did it? Or has the dremel been introduced to this lil challenge? Let me see what i can pull off.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 2 2010, 08:00 AM~16769910
> *yeah, just got a 99 silverado kit and definitely wanna try it out.  Any way you see thats easier than the way you did  it?  Or has the dremel been introduced to this lil challenge?  Let me see what i can pull off.
> *


LOL, the only reason i did it this way is once ya get closer to the openings the dremal kills all the detail to it tho. giver a shot man but i would maybe only get 3/4 of the way and than do the rest by hand :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 4 2010, 11:35 PM~16518567
> *while waiting on paint to dry on the buildoff car, thought id do some work on the ranger, getting close to done! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bump for people to get a rough idea of the air bags.


----------



## 408models

a lil blurry but i did see them, thanks bro. looks good heading to home depot at lunch time


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 5 2010, 02:10 PM~16523461
> *got this one wrapped up for the most part, waiting on the rear bumper to dry and have to find my air tank i have somewhere around here but its done for the most part, #1 for 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



couple more pics of the bags....


----------



## kustombuilder

i still have a few CMBI mini plaques left.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 2 2010, 11:23 AM~16771860
> *LOL, the only reason i did it this way is once ya get closer to the openings the dremal kills all the detail to it tho. giver a shot man but i would maybe only get 3/4 of the way and than do the rest by hand :thumbsup:
> *


i did go thru with it, and actually understand that it does take away the details, so i went ahead & cut out everything, all done with dremel. That thing is like my left hand. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

lookin good


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 22 2010, 04:56 PM~16964532
> *i did go thru with it, and actually understand that it does take away the details, so i went ahead & cut out everything, all done with dremel.  That thing is like my left hand. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn dude that looks hella sick !!!! glad somthing i did gave someone else a wicked idea !! im goin to have to do one up like that now too ! :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

BADASS TRUCK BRO... SO I FINALLY GOT SETTLED IN MY NEW PLACE.... DECALS ARE NOW COMING SORRY FOR THE WAIT GUYS... MY BUST BIG TIME... IF YOU DIDNT GIVE ME YOUR ADDRESS BEFORE I NEED IT BEFORE FRIDAY... SOME OF THE DECALS GO OUT TODAY LIKE FOR YOU GUYS IN CANADA... THIS IS NEW FOR ME SO HOPE THEY GET TO YOU... FOR ALL YOU CANADA GUYS IN SENDING THEM TO PHAT97YUKON... SO LOOK TO HIM SOON... HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND....ENJOY PICS OF BUILDS COMING SOON...


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## airbrushmaster

ALL DECALS SENT OUT TODAY GUYS HOPE YOU LIKE THEM AND USE THEM SORRY SO LATE...


----------



## phat97yukon

Sweet man, no worry dude ! im excited to have em


----------



## phat97yukon

So everyone we got our selfs a new member of the family as of today!

Brian (SlammdSonoma) we will all like to welcome ya to the club man !! get posting your work :biggrin: and keep on building


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 23 2010, 11:34 AM~16973371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks Jordan. ill definitely be droppin some pic bombs in here shortly.

for the moment, im getting over some mild back pain but ill be breakin bad on plastic tonight.





twinns resin cab that wasnt dipped in bleech wite..sprayed out fine w/o fisheyes :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2010, 12:50 PM~16986362
> *thanks Jordan.  ill definitely be droppin some pic bombs in here shortly.
> 
> for the moment, im getting over some mild back pain but ill be breakin bad on plastic tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> twinns resin cab that wasnt dipped in bleech wite..sprayed out fine w/o fisheyes :biggrin:
> *



Dude thats sick ! i want :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hold out your hands....if i keep postin pics, youll want em all! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Welcome to the nuthouse Brian. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

glad to be a part of it James.


----------



## airbrushmaster

WELCOME SLAMMD SEND ME YOUR ADDY AND ILL GET SOME CLUB DECALS OUT TO YOU....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh wow...didnt even know ya had those! :0 pm sent


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2010, 12:50 PM~16986362
> *
> twinns resin cab that wasnt dipped in bleech wite..sprayed out fine w/o fisheyes :biggrin:
> *


K.. Lets clear this up a little.. Not all resin needs to be dunked in bleach white. Alot of resin makers will tell you not to do that with there resins.. For example my resin or Ross Gibson engines.. Do a simple wash with dish soap and its good to go..

The bleech white soaking all resin is from way back in the day and is really just a urban legend.. When you buy a resin body or part ask about prep before doing it.. Bleech white came from using harsh mold release agents. The release would not come off with plain water. Alot of modern day casters use less harsh mold releases or none at all.. 

Bleech white can and will eat some resins.. So ask before doing.. Email the maker..


----------



## sweetdreamer

welcome to the club slammd, nice truck by the way


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^ thanks for the clearing up of that. good thing i didnt use it anyways. I mostly sanded mine down so it was super smooth before applying primer.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2010, 08:46 PM~16991474
> *^^^ thanks for the clearing up of that.  good thing i didnt use it anyways.  I mostly sanded mine down so it was super smooth before applying primer.
> *


yea dude always ask the maker.. Sucks to buy a 40 buck body and have it melt in bleech white.. Ive seen alot of builders who will ask when they buy at a show and write it right onto the box its in so they do not forget..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well since i didnt throw up some of my work earlier..i will now with a few i snapped off tonight.

63 impy custom--mods on the body was done by dakside customs, i painted it and added the inside mirrors, still gonna redo the undies and the front locked up, the rears goin a tad lower and has a bootie kit from a 59, rear bumper from a 64 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

an old build of mine thats a w.i.p. still. the frame on the rear isnt completely done, but really close. all suspension moves


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the next one is what i threw together tonight. 60 impy convertible/hardtop. i cut it off cleanly enuf i can use the top to put it back on. Im still lookin for a boot for when its in convertible mode :biggrin: also tryin to figure out a set of wheels for it.


this is the hubcap held in place with my finger inside a billet spun rim...looks different but not sure im willin to spare it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2010, 08:50 AM~16986362
> *thanks Jordan.  ill definitely be droppin some pic bombs in here shortly.
> 
> for the moment, im getting over some mild back pain but ill be breakin bad on plastic tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> twinns resin cab that wasnt dipped in bleech wite..sprayed out fine w/o fisheyes :biggrin:
> *


found a home?

oh and twinn doesn't use 'mold release' if u ever talked to homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

to be honest i havent talked with him since after i got it. good to know tho. I do have a resin 50 ford that i tried it on first, sanding it in certain areas, as well as leaving some areas unsanded..definitely some fisheyes goin on there.

found a home? this was like one of the first ones sent out with the original casted bed.


----------



## grimreaper69

Airbrushmaster came through and hooked it up. Has anyone else gotten theirs?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 26 2010, 12:53 PM~17008388
> *Airbrushmaster came through and hooked it up. Has anyone else gotten theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you got yours today I should see mine today to.. I havent grabbed the mail yet..


----------



## phat97yukon

not me yet  lol soooon tho i hope


----------



## airbrushmaster

The guys in Canada I was told it might take a few days longer but you guys in the states should have them by sat with the exception of the new guy... Need to make more.... Let me know if u guys don't get them buy Tuesday next week... Also let me know how they work for u all.. I'm working on some viynl stickers too..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Mar 26 2010, 04:31 PM~17009284
> *The guys in Canada I was told it might take a few days longer but you guys in the states should have them by sat with the exception of the new guy... Need to make more.... Let me know if u guys don't get them buy Tuesday next week... Also let me know how they work for u all.. I'm working on some viynl stickers too..
> *


 :0 I need one for my 1:1. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^what he said! :biggrin: 

and take your time with mine..the other guys have been here longer than i have.


----------



## grimreaper69

Don't matter how long we been here. You're a part of this club now, we're all equal.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the way a club should be IMO. 

Im goin to a car show tomorrow, a 2 day event. Im not entering anything, my truck is still down -N-out, but have some friends down there i might be able to build their 1:1 down to scale...just gotta sale em on the idea.
Ones a general lee build to specs like the tv/movie cars, good friend from high school. Another is a black & red factory 59 impy hardtop with conti kit--can eat off the damn oil pan..slick ass car!! And a anglia wagon pro street just to name a few of em. Im gonna take the camea & snap off some pics if it dont rain us out.
Should be a lil bit of everything from early 1900's to modern day bag setups.


----------



## grimreaper69

Get as many pics of bagged Dimes, Rangers and fullsize Chevy's as you can. Setups and all. I need some ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill see if anythings around, up in this area theres still a ton of tuners running around ( ill be one in about 20,000 miles-gotta love the new car smell!!), i know of two clubs that sport nothing but hydraulic setups, so that'll help me with my 63 project. ill looks for sure, see whats available! 

forgot to ask in here as well..anyone have 60 skirt pics 1:1 or 1/24? gonna make a set, but needin an idea what it looks like.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well i return with absolutely no picture of anything, basically cuz the show was a bust. i get there after work and pickin my girl up, get there to see 4-5 older cars on trailers and a nice lil red 61 impy convertible that followed me back to the interstate...sucked !!! I will have some soon, GA has a few nice big ones coming up, and a really awesome Lowrider show ive been a part of once before.


----------



## sweetdreamer

sucks that the show was a bust


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well i did get a lil car show on the way into work, 4 rat rods, 3 of em were fat fendered truck parted vehicles and one extremely chopped 20 modle sedan runnin tall ass coker whitewalls hole in the top and 35 degrees...cold ass hardcore motherfuckers right there.

also a 40 chevy that was jacked up on what looked like an old army frame & wheel setup..rusted to shit rat rod material all jacked up. And a 70 chevelle that was on a trailer, that ugly putrid ass green stocky lookin color with a set of nasty lookin purple flames.. :wow: id rather walk than drove it!

Also, good news for me, found out what was wrong with my 1:1. A wire inside my trans was in between the pan and the actual trans..easy to do from what a auto store manager friend of mine tells me. Gotta fix that tomorrow & we should be draggin the bottom outta my shit soon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Got the decals today !!! thanks man !!!! they are bad ass im soooo diggin out all my old builds and goin to stick em on!!!!! 

wicked thing to put towards the club man !


----------



## airbrushmaster

thanks bro...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit now i cant wait to throw it on a few of mine!

oh, forgot to post these up, first club build im doing. I took two lightnings & cut one up, but someone said i shouldve made it a crew cab, so it might get cut up again  
a set of 22/26's from a diecast camaro, was on my lil deuce coupe, but they have a shit part on one of the wheels, so they'll be getting painted.
layin door, thought of cuttin the doors off, but since its door'd, ill pass!









































i gotta build the top of the fenders tonight, which wont be as easy as the stepside or the dually i just did. the flaresides dont have a top on a ford, its more of a smooth curve, if that makes sense...so gotta work that out.


----------



## phat97yukon

lookin good for a ford  lol JK

Soooo is it a good thing or a bad thing when your local model shop sends ya a personalized birthday card with a gift certificate ??? LMAO i figured its cuz ive spent enough cash there in 15+ years


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nuthouse crew eh? you sure your not brown nosing the owner man? j/k LOL :biggrin: 

anyways, just a small update on the truck..gotta get a damn name for it. something just plain sinister.
these were last night
















and tonight

























the tonneau/tailgate idea, minus the license plate in the gate...everybodys doin that!
















:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok, I tweaked it a bit more to get it to lay a little lower. I'm gonna get it in primer tomorrow. Still undecided on whether to shave the handles. I also have a decal in the works for the bed cover. Interior is almost done, I'm gonna keep it as stock as possible, I just can't decide if I wanna go with buckets or a bench.


----------



## [email protected]

dude! them wheels looks sick as fawk on that dime bro! 




go with buckets


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 damn thats lookin clean man!


----------



## grimreaper69

Yeah Jeff, I like the look of the buckets better, but a bench just says classy for some reason. I've got 2 more sets of those rims, one is goin on my X cab Dime when I get it, and the other is goin on the 454. :biggrin: 

I'm takin my time on this one, don't wanna rush it. Although even time doesn't help my paint, it never turns out the way I see it in my head. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 

soon brother!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 1 2010, 09:49 PM~17071355
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 1 2010, 07:49 PM~17071355
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LITTLE PHOTO BOX :biggrin: . I MADE ONE JUST LIKE IT . IT REALLY MAKES PICS LOOK GOOD ...


----------



## grimreaper69

Yeah, I was sick of having shitty pics. So I went to Wal Mart and picked up the foam board. Can't beat a $4 photo booth. I shoulda made it a little bigger though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that same stuff makes one helluva shop garage dio.. even some that has a blacked side to it for a asphalt sorta feel to it.


----------



## grimreaper69

I made a shop dio a few years back using it. Didn't turn out too bad, but I prefer using sheet styrene.


----------



## slash

nice photo booth, make pictures looks way better.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 4 2010, 08:22 AM~17091482
> *I made a shop dio a few years back using it. Didn't turn out too bad, but I prefer using sheet styrene.
> *


believe me, if i could afford using that much styrene..i would


----------



## grimreaper69

Buy a couple pieces at a time.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 4 2010, 11:49 AM~17091614
> *Buy a couple pieces at a time.
> *





''FOR SALE SIGNS'' and square plastic stock for 2x4's  cheap and effective


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ranger stepside layin body....done

















more in my build thread. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's just 8 of my current wips.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just eight eh? thats a good rounded number. All my projects are in parts here & there. but they do all get built.


----------



## grimreaper69

8 is all I could fit on the shelf. I've actually got about 20 in random stages.


----------



## Mattfink

Has anyone got a spair revell smart car kit?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cant say ive had one or even seen one yet. Believe me, if i do..its coming with me!

small updates, the flareside F-150, dubbed *bad medicine*, got back on the bench, i built the tailgate/tonneau & hinged it while i was at it.

























also got some new wheels from da man hearse... gonna pull an old build outta the plasteek graveyard.









more in my garage thread


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 Mini #5 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

is that the ranger bed i sent ya? either way..nice start!


----------



## grimreaper69

:yes: And the rims are from Wes. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 9 2010, 01:40 PM~17145651
> *:yes: And the rims are from Wes.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 8 2010, 11:29 PM~17139338
> *cant say ive had one or even seen one yet.  Believe me, if i do..its coming with me!
> 
> small updates,  the flareside F-150, dubbed *bad medicine*, got back on the bench, i built the tailgate/tonneau & hinged it while i was at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got some new wheels from da man hearse... gonna pull an old build outta the plasteek graveyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in my garage thread
> *




ok shits startin to pick up now  that bed an tonneau/tailgate combo look good  


nice an smooth


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks Jeff. its a rendering i been wanting to do to a truck like this since the last one i built...something ya dont see at all everyday.

And while i was out running in atlanta today, i just happened to snagged not one, but 2 F-250 super duty ext cabs. No ideas are set in stone with em yet, but doing a tandem did pop into mind ( the new minitruckin didnt help). First things first, i gotta get my others built.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 27 2010, 12:27 PM~17317765
> *im awake just busy as hell.. Three shows in three weeks keeps a man busy..
> *



See ya in Indy !


:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 Just fuckin around. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## grimreaper69

I finally got some clear on the bed cover, and primer and first coat on the body. I might have this one done by Sunday.


----------



## grimreaper69

DAMN, where is everyone???????

I finished up another one for C.M.B.I.!!


----------



## Linc

s10 is wet!!!

i am here everyday! but have no way to post pics


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ya know im around..selling resin at the moment and workin on this bad boy


----------



## sweetdreamer

here to working on this


----------



## bluesonoma

Just finished this one for the minitruckin build


----------



## grimreaper69

Well it's good to see some of us are still alive and buildin. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 9 2010, 10:26 PM~17439557
> *Well it's good to see some of us are still alive and buildin.  :biggrin:
> *


im alive and building! but i dont have a way to post pics! and nothing to upload pics to!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@May 9 2010, 11:12 PM~17438714
> *Just finished this one for the minitruckin build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^awesome ass job with the pinky panther!! lol..sweet ride & quick ass build too!

just a few teaser shots of what i been doin.. :biggrin: 
















:wow:  

got bored & mocked up the wheels. the arms are done as far as how they are built. can get front, back, side-2-side, 3 wheel & pancake & lift all tire off the ground.  if the engine isnt in the engine bay, i can make em touch easily :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

:cheesy: got my truck DREAM WEAVER done last night and took it for a spin today to get photos enjoy


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn that thing is sick.


----------



## Linc

wow! thats a crazy custom! nice work!!


----------



## Linc

bump from page 4! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

page 3 bump..in* techni-color*



















one week build


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 23 2010, 11:27 PM~17581865
> *page 3 bump..in techni-color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one week build
> *



That is a SUPER nice bike! I love those Tamiya bikes!!!!!!


----------



## Linc

:0 wow! i havent seen the bike before! nice work!


on a side note, i see guys posting pics via cell phone, how does one do that if they dont have a computer to uplaod them to or a cell with internet access?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 31 2010, 11:33 AM~17653247
> *:0  wow! i havent seen the bike before! nice work!
> on a side note, i see guys posting pics via cell phone, how does one do that if they dont have a computer to uplaod them to or a cell with internet access?
> *



good ?


----------



## Guest

Linc,
See if any of these work. One shows a way it you can text.


http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-67819-p...one-to-computer


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 31 2010, 10:32 AM~17653724
> *Linc,
> See if any of these work. One shows a way it you can text.
> http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-67819-p...one-to-computer
> *


thanks for the link!!


but my computer at work blocks it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> :0 wow! i havent seen the bike before! nice work!
> 
> it wasnt a bad build, has flaws that i know of..but it has a second secret life. It just dont know it yet :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

hey guys, i dont have a computer to post pics... i have ben building though. the only computer i have access to is at work and almost everything is blocked!
its been a long tough road for me the last 3 plus years and things dont seem to be getting worse.  
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n128/li...060_6703891.jpg[/img]









































































this is my baby! hundreds and hundreds of hours, blood, sweat, and now tears are going into this car! i built this car from the ground up! me and my best friend painted it ourselves in the middle of his shop.

i got a rude awakening early thursday morning. about 2 am, the cops banged on my door! woke up, answered the door in my underwear, they asked, sir, do you know where you car is right now?! long story short, my car was stolen wednesday night or thursday morning!  

it has hydraulics and i lay it on the frame at night, and they drove it everywhere they went, on the fram and lower control arms. the car doesnt really have steering when its on the frame, so the skipped back an forth from one side of the road to the other bouncing off curbs.

the cops took me to the car so i could lift the car off the frame for the tow truck to tow it to the fingerprint compound. he refused to do anything till it was lifted up,

the lock on the passenger door was ripped right out of the door, a dent just under that, the colomn was broken and ignition ripped apart, the dash cracked, the exhaust is ground right down and barely hangen on the car, and the frame and control arms shaved down to where the coils are sticking out the bottom.  

its been a rough few years, but im still here, and building.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

this is my baby! hundreds and hundreds of hours, blood, sweat, and now tears are going into this car! i built this car from the ground up! me and my best friend painted it ourselves in the middle of his shop.

i got a rude awakening early thursday morning. about 2 am, the cops banged on my door! woke up, answered the door in my underwear, they asked, sir, do you know where you car is right now?! long story short, my car was stolen wednesday night or thursday morning!  

it has hydraulics and i lay it on the frame at night, and they drove it everywhere they went, on the fram and lower control arms. the car doesnt really have steering when its on the frame, so the skipped back an forth from one side of the road to the other bouncing off curbs.

the cops took me to the car so i could lift the car off the frame for the tow truck to tow it to the fingerprint compound. he refused to do anything till it was lifted up,

the lock on the passenger door was ripped right out of the door, a dent just under that, the colomn was broken and ignition ripped apart, the dash cracked, the exhaust is ground right down and barely hangen on the car, and the frame and control arms shaved down to where the coils are sticking out the bottom.  

its been a rough few years, but im still here, and building.
[/quote]
somebody would be dead ....... :0 :0 :0   :machinegun: :guns: :tears: sorry to hear that..that a beautifull ride..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

i KNOW THAT FEELIN' TO WELL BRO!!!!!!!!!!




*I HATE THIEVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## base905

:0 :0 :guns: WHAT!!!!??!?!? NO WAY! sorry to hear about that linc! your oldsy was dope :angel: 
any idea who it was?.... your in surrey right?... hows it going down over there?


----------



## Guest

Linc, sorry to hear what happened to your car.


----------



## grimreaper69

DAMN Linc, sorry to hear that. I hope you find out who it was and take care of business.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit bro..sorry to hear about that. Sweet car too!


----------



## lowlow94

DAMN LINC SORRY TO HEAR WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT SWEET OLDS :happysad:


----------



## Linc

thanks for the replys.. no idea who it was.... i kinda wish i did.


----------



## phat97yukon

well guys im back its been a ruff last lil bit for me but things are changin around here for the better yet again ! got my self a new job that im loving, and hopefuly get some builds on the go again... 

Linc man im sorry to hear bout what happend to you baby !!! i hope ya find out who the fuck did that and when ya do call me im only 8 hrs away and id love to load up the tahoe and smash some heads in !!!!!! 
My friends truck got stolen lastnight 2 blocks from my house, and the really shitty part of thay for me is about 150 bucks in my campin shit was in the back of it... idiots with nothing else better to do...

I hope she is salvageable dude, and ya make her even better than before cuz ya know how much i love that car man, and i know how much ya love it !


----------



## Project59

Mother Fuckers! :angry: Linc bro give me a holler if you catch these bitches! I'll roll with you till the end homie. That really sucks bro and I'm sorry to hear about this! I love that car. Hopefully there isn't a lot of non reparable damage. By the sounds of it it's not to promising tho! Fucking dicks ought to be stung up to a tree with a chain around there bitch balls while a truck floors the gas spitting gravel at them until that chain tightens up. :guns:


----------



## phat97yukon

i will supply the truck tjay !!! lol i dont think too many people would fuck around seein you me and linc in the hoe !!


----------



## [email protected]

dude! linc, wtf man? i cant belive this shit now, fuck man! your stronger then me bro, i woulda shot someone by now


----------



## sweetdreamer

dam link that sucks sounds like some one is in for a beating
damage dosent sound to bad hope it can be fixed 

hey jordon looks like you are sleeping under the stars that sucks too.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 31 2010, 11:33 AM~17653247
> *on a side note, i see guys posting pics via cell phone, how does one do that if they dont have a computer to uplaod them to or a cell with internet access?
> *


You can upload them to Photobucket and they'll provide you with a link for each picture.


----------



## Mattfink

Link, 
I know no matter how bad the beast is I know that you will be able to fix her up and make her even more bad ass than the last time I saw it... I know it fucking sucks to have some asshole fuck up your baby. Fuck I miss my Blazer! But I know that car is a big part of your life, building it has kept you sane while dealing with all the other BS that keeps going on... I bet we see her on the road again in no time, maybe not as nice right away, but in time.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 17 2010, 10:02 PM~17820155
> *ok, so im clueless as to how or where this club truck got started but id love to join in and do my part if i can...
> 
> the front looks to me like it needs to be narrowed a ton, but im thinking custom front end to make it work with the hemi..  is there a link to this so i can see where it started bychance?
> *



It started from TJay one of the founders.. He started cutting and its what happened.. IM not sure who all has worked on it but I know for sure Linc added the Hemi.. Im supposed to do the guts..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmmm..has the frame been modified at all? if not, a custom one isnt really hard to do and would be modded to fit the hemi and lay flat with a int. tub...kinda what i like doing


----------



## Linc

i had to cut the frame a bit to stuff that hemi in there! and its all painted and flaked too! :biggrin: oh and glued in! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well shit...nevermind me doin that.


----------



## Linc

its a hilux chassis anyway! i dont think theres anything stock about this truck!


----------



## phatras

Well it has a hilux floor pan now to.. I had one in the parts box so i hacked it to fit and thats what the front floor section will be.. Got some nice door panels and a dash in mind.. Ill keep ya updated..


----------



## sweetdreamer

i was wondering were the frame for the truck came from. trucks lookin good


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well if it comes down to redoing a frame..or making it work, id give it a try...cuz the way it is just doesnt look right at all!


----------



## phat97yukon

nice to see the d50 again, lol for those who dont know about it it started 2 years ago now, it started off with me with the idea of a group build, doug donated the frame from his hilux, than i did a bunch of stuff and added the wheels from a rx7 kit, than tjay did a bunch of stuff before he moved a 1000km away than its been back and forth bout 3000km between me him and linc out on the west coast, and from linc addin a big ass hemi in it, its gone to rick for interior and the plan was once the interior is figured out it was comin back this side of the border and matt *mattfink* was goin to do the paint and finishin on the body... so rick maybe get ahold of matt about what he has plans for colors for it i know he's been itchin to toss some paint on it for a while... once its all done and back in my hands im goin to do a big write up for it and get all the pictures on the build and put it in the shows and maybe ship it around to everyone else that has brought it to life to toss in local shows where they are... And of course on here to show how well a group full of us can build some amazing work all with our own lil touch's.... 

Once its all done i think we should do another, just to get some of the new members of the family in on it. maybe once we are all done we can all own a peice of work that we all had somthing to do with


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 18 2010, 05:20 PM~17827270
> *nice to see the d50 again, lol for those who dont know about it it started 2 years ago now, it started off with me with the idea of a group build, doug donated the frame from his hilux, than i did a bunch of stuff and added the wheels from a rx7 kit, than tjay did a bunch of stuff before he moved a 1000km away than its been back and forth bout 3000km between me him and linc out on the west coast, and from linc addin a big ass hemi in it,  its gone to rick for interior and the plan was once the interior is figured out it was comin back this side of the border and matt *mattfink* was goin to do the paint and finishin on the body... so rick maybe get ahold of matt about what he has plans for colors for it i know he's been itchin to toss some paint on it for a while... once its all done and back in my hands im goin to do a big write up for it and get all the pictures on the build and put it in the shows and maybe ship it around to everyone else that has brought it to life to toss in local shows where they are...  And of course on here to show how well a group full of us can build some amazing work all with our own lil touch's....
> 
> Once its all done i think we should do another, just to get some of the new members of the family in on it. maybe once we are all done we can all own a peice of work that we all had somthing to do with
> *



couldnt agree more....shit its a awesome idea.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bumping us up to within the 5th page range... :uh: 

just a lil somethin i drew up, supposed to represent a lil bit of everything i build, we all build rolled into one, ill be adding to it since i cleared off a place for just my projects to sit.
Works great as a backdrop for pics as well
















:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> bumping us up to within the 5th page range... :uh:
> 
> just a lil somethin i drew up, supposed to represent a lil bit of everything i build, we all build rolled into one, ill be adding to it since i cleared off a place for just my projects to sit.
> Works great as a backdrop for pics as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that actually looks kinda cool!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not sure what else to put on it, used to draw all the time but fell off that totally for models. Did throw some of my art up in the shop, that i did from back in 2000..guess what--all trucks. lol


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 17 2010, 08:02 PM~17820155
> *ok, so im clueless as to how or where this club truck got started but id love to join in and do my part if i can...
> 
> the front looks to me like it needs to be narrowed a ton, but im thinking custom front end to make it work with the hemi..  is there a link to this so i can see where it started bychance?
> *


No offense to you or your ideas on the front end. But.... I put a lot of work into this front end and if anyone was to change it up, it would be like taking my identity from this build!... I was the 2nd person to receive this truck and unfortunately new parts have been added that may not tie into the over all look that everyone would like to achieve! But then again that's the idea! That is why it is going from person to person getting there own touch! I respect everyone's ideas and views and anyone that knows me knows I'm as solid to the game as it comes! Never! Would I dream of changing anything thing on this that any member has already done. That being said! If you do get the chance to get your hands on this build please feel free to add your own flavor in other areas that our other family members have not already touched. 
I do of course realize that doesn't leave a lot of canvas to play with but that's should get our brains working even more.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 21 2010, 02:06 PM~18103330
> *No offense to you or your ideas on the front end. But.... I put a lot of work into this front end and if anyone was to change it up, it would be like taking my identity from this build!... I was the 2nd person to receive this truck and unfortunately new parts have been added that may not tie into the over all look that everyone would like to achieve! But then again that's the idea! That is why it is going from person to person getting there own touch! I respect everyone's ideas and views and anyone that knows me knows I'm as solid to the game as it comes!  Never! Would I dream of changing anything thing on this that any member has already done. That being said! If you do get the chance to get your hands on this build please feel free to add your own flavor in other areas that our other family members have not already touched.
> I do of course realize that doesn't leave a lot of canvas to play with but that's should get our brains working even more.
> *


Hes talkign about narrowing the width of the front suspension as the wheels do not fit under the truck.. hell the back wheels dont fit under it either.. not sure how you all got it to lay out but I cant get the wheels under it..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, im not gonna go about takin out parts of what you guys put in..that would be very stupid on my part...i was literally referin g to the wheels and all that..
dont get offensive but it just didnt look right to me is all. if it dont lay out, then somethings wrong somewhere obviously.


----------



## Project59

Ahhhh my bad! I completely jumped the gun and got confused as to what you were talking about. Sorry if I seemed to pop off a little at the stitches, that wasn't at all what I was going for!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its all good bro...just wanting in somehow..but i can wait for the next round or something is cool.


----------



## Mattfink

I can't agree with T JAY any more! Thats why I can't give a in stone color... I have been thinking club colors, but who knows what she will look like when she gets into my hands? Obviously Jordan, T Jay, Link and Rick's ideas on paint will be taken into consideration... We will see when it is back again...


----------



## Linc

im thinking since its a club build, it should be club colors, but im open minded, its a narly custom truck.... so something custom would be rad too!

you hold the spray can/gun though matt! its up to you! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

matt can pull some pretty cool paint jobs outta his ass at times... I think it will be in good hands for it


----------



## Linc

:wave: 

whats crackalacin family!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

What's up family people? Who's cracking the plastic and who's still with us here?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 25 2010, 09:39 AM~18135608
> *What's up family people? Who's cracking the plastic and who's still with us here?
> *


im in! :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## phat97yukon

the die hards are still here, even tho we still dont get as much out as some people


----------



## airbrushmaster

im here... just been a bit busy with school... architectural degrees take some serious effort... i have some things in the works... post pics today... if all goes well


----------



## Project59

:wave:


----------



## sweetdreamer

still alive. life got me busy no time to post will soon


----------



## Project59

Well shit! I haven't posted in ages so here's a few builds I've been messing around with since3 I've been away! Sorry if the pics are big but the way Photobucket has been messing up the quality of resized photos I didn't want to chance it! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59

:biggrin:


----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59

uffin:


----------



## Linc

lookin fantastic!! keep it up!


----------



## Project59

Appreciate the comment, Thanks Linc.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 26 2010, 03:54 PM~18143958
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





im sorry as long as ive been on this site, this is some of the sickest shit ive seen!



bad ass work on that interior bro!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 04:18 PM~18146245
> *im sorry as long as ive been on this site, this is some of the sickest shit ive seen!
> bad ass work on that interior bro!
> *


Lol thanks man! Took me about 20 minutes and a roll of hockey tape. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 08:18 PM~18146245
> *im sorry as long as ive been on this site, this is some of the sickest shit ive seen!
> bad ass work on that interior bro!
> *



X2 Welcome back.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 26 2010, 08:22 PM~18146284
> *Lol thanks man! Took me about 20 minutes and a roll of hockey tape. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 yea thats sick!


----------



## darkside customs

That Bug is sick and the interior is even sicker bro.....


----------



## phat97yukon

the fink wagon is sick in person, gotta see it last weekend  
lol leave it to a canadian to use hockey tape eh


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin sik Tjay.I'm goin to have to look for that hockey tape.


----------



## Project59

Thanks guys! Aces, Canadian tire $2.99 a roll!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 26 2010, 08:56 PM~18147903
> *Thanks guys! Aces, Canadian tire $2.99 a roll!
> *


Thanx I'll have to check and see if the local one has some.


----------



## Project59

:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 6 2009, 06:14 PM~13204346
> *some more, just about finished, i cant find the grille and need to figure out what to use for headlights. any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



to the top for cmbi and the elco i got from bodine and finished a long time ago! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Posting some pics up for our man Linc. He finished this the other day and is haven net troubles so i'm gonna show off his latest build for him! Great work Linc. Love it brotha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

thanks for posting them up for me bro! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats pretty kick ass.... and its a taxi...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 10:13 PM~18232662
> *Thats pretty kick ass.... and its a taxi...
> *



:biggrin: my kinda cab!


----------



## phat97yukon

now thats a cab id take


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 5 2010, 01:20 AM~18232711
> *:biggrin:  my kinda cab!
> *



:biggrin: x-2 :biggrin: sick work bro!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 5 2010, 06:37 AM~18234486
> *:biggrin: x-2 :biggrin:  sick work bro!
> *


thankyou! :biggrin: 

im trying with what i have! dont have alot of time these days, took me way longer than expected to build this car but i got it done! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 4 2010, 11:58 PM~18232509
> *Posting some pics up for our man Linc. He finished this the other day and is haven net troubles so i'm gonna show off his latest build for him! Great work Linc. Love it brotha.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is too sick for words !!!!!! I love that concept, but how much does he charge for milage ? :biggrin: LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 5 2010, 10:58 AM~18234898
> *thankyou!  :biggrin:
> 
> im trying with what i have!  dont have alot of time these days, took me way longer than expected to build this car but i got it done! :biggrin:
> *




hey we all gotta do what we gotta do ya know................ but ya stuck with it and turn out a bad ass cab :0 now i gotta do one lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 5 2010, 08:03 AM~18234921
> *That is too sick for words !!!!!! I love that concept, but how much does he charge for milage ?  :biggrin:  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have a feeling this guys gunna be busy as fuck!  :biggrin: 


everybody wants a ride in the lowrider cab! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 5 2010, 08:14 AM~18234989
> *hey we all gotta do what we gotta do ya know................ but ya stuck with it and turn out a bad ass cab :0  now i gotta do one lol
> *


ya man! you know my situation and whats been going on in my life! i have alot going on! it helped take my mind off the crap ya know?! 

i have alot of started kits.... time to try and finish some of those!

i just have to get that package out to you to get stuff back to be able to finish! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

What it is?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 10 2010, 10:56 PM~18281830
> *What it is?
> *


??

my situation?

or the package?! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks good linc... but wheres the mirrors? :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 11 2010, 08:28 AM~18283549
> *looks good linc... but wheres the mirrors? :biggrin:
> *


um, in a box somewhere! hahaha! i always forget about the mirrors! almost every one of my builds doesnt have them for some reason i dont put them on! i have them somewhere! ill put them on soon though! i agree, it looks weird without them!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 11 2010, 08:35 AM~18283589
> *um, in a box somewhere! hahaha! i always forget about the mirrors!  almost every one of my builds doesnt have them for some reason i dont put them on!  i have them somewhere!  ill put them on soon though! i agree, it looks weird without them!
> *


same here i do the wire trick now and they still get knocked off except it does twice the damage :angry:


----------



## Linc

whats the wire trick?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 11 2010, 09:54 AM~18284073
> *whats the wire trick?
> *


drill the base of the mirror put a wire on it then drill the body or glass and mount the mirror to that. i might have to do that with my 72 since i forgot to fill it in


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 11 2010, 10:31 AM~18284348
> *drill the base of the mirror put a wire on it then drill the body or glass and mount the mirror to that. i might have to do that with my 72 since i forgot to fill it in
> *


oh! i have never done that before, but have a bigbody mini did that for me!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 11 2010, 11:31 AM~18284348
> *drill the base of the mirror put a wire on it then drill the body or glass and mount the mirror to that. i might have to do that with my 72 since i forgot to fill it in
> *



that is a good trick e i do that to my parts it makes things alot easier :biggrin:


----------



## geecee

the work in here is top notch :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster




----------



## airbrushmaster

ANOTHER PROJECT STARTED!!!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Aug 14 2010, 07:40 PM~18310074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0  i like it already


----------



## airbrushmaster

THX BRO!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

ahhhh sheit, thats goin to look sick man !!!!


----------



## airbrushmaster

THANKS GUYS!!!! STILL MORE WILD BODY WORK TO COME... JUST WANTED TO THROW SOME STUFF OUT THERE... IM ON SCHOOL BREAK RIGHT NOW SO I GOT ALITTLE TIME TO GO WILD...


----------



## Linc

airbrush, bad ass work brother! keep it up!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Aug 14 2010, 05:40 PM~18310074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen this over on TRAK, sick ass work bro....


----------



## Project59

Looking for all family members with Black berrys to post your pins so we can all keep in touch outside of lil


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 22 2010, 03:59 PM~18377344
> *Looking for all family members with Black berrys to post your pins so we can all keep in touch outside of lil
> *


im in! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 22 2010, 04:59 PM~18377344
> *Looking for all family members with Black berrys to post your pins so we can all keep in touch outside of lil
> *


lol ya beat me to it mang, we should do the copy and paste with your name and BBM PIN.

Jordan aka phat97yukon - 30d7dc35


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 22 2010, 04:02 PM~18377366
> *lol ya beat me to it mang, we should do the copy and paste with your name and BBM PIN.
> 
> Jordan aka phat97yukon - 30d7dc35
> *


Linc aka Linc - 21BC4AF1


----------



## Project59

Jordan aka phat97yukon - 30d7dc35

Linc aka Linc - 21BC4AF1

T-jay aka Project59 - 317393FA


----------



## Project59

TTT


----------



## airbrushmaster

I DONT GET IT WHAT AM I SUPPOSE TO PUT...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Aug 23 2010, 06:18 PM~18387436
> *I DONT GET IT WHAT AM I SUPPOSE TO PUT...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


do you own a blackberry?


----------



## Project59

:wave:


----------



## Linc

:0 

thats quite the crazy contraption in the bed!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 29 2010, 05:30 PM~18434450
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats lookin good !


----------



## Project59

:ninja:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn.... Bout time that one saw some paint.... Nice work bro!! Where u get the wheels from?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 29 2010, 04:30 PM~18434450
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDDD LOOKING TRUCK .


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 08:03 PM~18435084
> *Damn.... Bout time that one saw some paint.... Nice work bro!! Where u get the wheels from?
> *


Thems the rims from the orange Hilux.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shiiiitt thats sweet. nice work in the bed dept.


----------



## phat97yukon

that looks even better on here than the BBM pics !!! its good to see it in color.... the chassis is amazing in person !


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looking good 69 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:wow: ^^^ I think that guy wants me to go down on him ^ ^^ :barf:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 30 2010, 10:05 PM~18446699
> *:wow: ^^^ I think that guy wants me to go down on him ^ ^^  :barf:
> *


lmao !


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 30 2010, 09:05 PM~18446699
> *:wow: ^^^ I think that guy wants me to go down on him ^ ^^  :barf:
> *


 :uh: not what that shit


----------



## phat97yukon

sooooooo i brought home a new toy today  something to go low and slow 






































1963 belair, 230 inline 6, power glide, runs pretty damn good and is really strait all the chrome is mint, the front fenders have a lil but or rust but is minor , needs some work with the floor pan but came with new floor pans to put in it, trunk is solid quarters and everything else is solid hell all the lights work, just needs some brake work and the seats done and a good bath its been sittin for a while under a damn pine tree 

Now im goin to have less time to work on models lol


----------



## Linc

looks way better on here than the bm pics!! now SELL ME THE DAMN CAR so you have more money and time for models! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 4 2010, 07:55 PM~18487639
> *sooooooo i brought home a new toy today  something to go low and slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1963 belair, 230 inline 6, power glide, runs pretty damn good and is really strait all the chrome is mint, the front fenders have a lil but or rust but is minor , needs some work with the floor pan but came with new floor pans to put in it, trunk is solid quarters and everything else is solid hell all the lights work, just needs some brake work and the seats done and a good bath its been sittin for a while under a damn pine tree
> 
> Now im goin to have less time to work on models lol
> *




:0 cant wait to see how this turns out :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 4 2010, 06:42 PM~18487828
> *looks way better on here than the bm pics!! now SELL ME THE DAMN CAR so you have more money and time for models! :biggrin:
> *


wait till i clean her up a lil bit and snap some more pics


----------



## sweetdreamer

car looks to be in good shape, i got a garage to keep it in . you can come visit it lol. nice score bro.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Sep 4 2010, 09:26 PM~18488685
> *car looks to  be in good shape, i got a garage to keep it in . you can come visit it lol. nice score bro.
> *



lol, you and everyone else wants it to visit their garage  

Thanks man im happy with it, i gotta see how much its goin to cost to get seats done tho, the rest is all stuff i can do


----------



## Project59

Paint it red and white with a big C.M.B.I flag on the roof like the duke boys!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 4 2010, 11:38 PM~18489560
> *Paint it red and white with a big C.M.B.I flag on the roof like the duke boys!
> *



hahaha! i do like the red pic better!!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 5 2010, 12:38 AM~18489560
> *Paint it red and white with a big C.M.B.I flag on the roof like the duke boys!
> *


LMFAO !!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 04:04 PM~18435091
> *ONE  BADDDDDDDDDDDDD LOOKING TRUCK .
> *


X2 ! Bad ass


----------



## low86dime

Checkin in for the first time in a long time still buildin stuff slowly


----------



## Linc

:wave:


----------



## l.b. ryder

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 4 2010, 04:55 PM~18487639
> *sooooooo i brought home a new toy today  something to go low and slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1963 belair, 230 inline 6, power glide, runs pretty damn good and is really strait all the chrome is mint, the front fenders have a lil but or rust but is minor , needs some work with the floor pan but came with new floor pans to put in it, trunk is solid quarters and everything else is solid hell all the lights work, just needs some brake work and the seats done and a good bath its been sittin for a while under a damn pine tree
> 
> Now im goin to have less time to work on models lol
> *


too bad its not a 2 door!  but its still a 63! i love me some treys!!.....
nice builds up in here too guys!! green 720 looks wicked!! i me some 720's too! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 26 2010, 06:21 PM~18667235
> *too bad its not a 2 door!  but its still a 63! i love me some treys!!.....
> nice builds up in here too guys!! green 720 looks wicked!! i me some 720's too!  :biggrin:
> *


i want a 4 door  just a no post or a biscayne 2 door


----------



## Linc

anyone know how to post pics from a blackberry?

its been a while since i postd what ive been doing... all i have is blackberry though and im technology illiterate! :happysad:


----------



## Linc

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

HERE ARE A FEW PICS QUICK...


----------



## bluesonoma

CMBI Repin in the new issue of Minitruckin. My Pink S10 Build make it into the magazines Feb issue.. 

I will post pics later


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 16 2010, 12:12 PM~19083120
> *WELL, HAD A SHITTY DAY IN COURT TODAY...
> 
> IM CURRENTLY FIGHTING FOR MY DAUGHTER IN A CUSTODY BATTLE AND DONT HAVE THE $$$ FOR A LAWYER SO I HAVE TO SELL MY CAR!!
> 
> THE OLDS IS BACK UP FOR SALE, AND UNFORTUNATLY I HAVE NO WAY TO POST PICS! THERE ARE SOME IN THIS THREAD I KNOW ITS NOT MODEL RELATED BUT IM FIGHTING FOR MY KID AND WILL GET THIS OUT ANYWAY I CAN!!
> 1983 OLDS DELTA 88 $7500.
> 
> 307 RUNS GREAT, AND AIR CARED,
> 4 SPEED TRAND REBUILD 3 YEARS AGO
> REAR END REBUILT 3 YEARS AGO ALSO
> NEW U JOINTS,
> BALL JOINTS< TIE ROD ENDS, EXHAUST, BRAKES, BUT THE FRONTS MAY NEED TO BE DONE AGAIN SOON,
> SHAVED ROOF, CHROMED "B" PILLARS, NEW HEAD LINER
> DRIVERS SEAT HAS A SMALL TEAR IN IT BUT THE REST OF THE INTERIOR IS CLEAN,
> NEW COMPUSTAR PAGING ALARM SYSTEM,
> TILT STEERING WITH GRANT WHEEL,
> ALPINE HEAD UNIT, 300 WATT AMP, 2 10 INCH SUBS
> 2 PUMP 4 DUMP 6 BATTERY SET UP WITH 4 SWITCHES
> 2 TIRES WILL NEED TO BE REPLACED AS I 3 WHEEL THE CAR ALOT,
> CUSTOME BODY AND PAINT DONE WITH PATTERNS DONE WITHIN THE LAST 2-3 YEARS,
> COMES WITH ALOT OF EXTRA PARTS, SOLID GOOD FRAME I WAS GOING TO WRAP, REAR END, UPPERS, TAIL LIGHTS
> THE CHROME AROUND THE BACK WINDOW NEEDS TO BE CLEANED AND TRIMMED AND PUT ON
> RUNS AND DRIVES GREAT! TURNS HEADS AND MAKES GUYS ON BIKES HIT CURBS AND FLY OVER THE HANDLE BARS!  (TRUST ME, IT HAPPENED!)
> 
> $7500.
> CELL#604-614-5517
> WORK(LORDCO AUTO PARTS) 604-513-2288
> 
> I NEED TO SELL THE CAR!  I DONT WANT TO, I NEED TO!!
> MY DAUGHTER IS WAAAAY MORE IMPORTANT TO ME RIGHT NOW AND THE CAR HAS TO GO!!
> 
> THANKS
> LINC.
> *


Bro, Im real sorry to hear about this... you and your daughter will be in my family's prayers... Hang in there...


----------



## bluesonoma

Soory to hear Linc.. hope all works out for you.


----------



## bluesonoma

Well I made the Magazine.. not sure what for yet the picture i got sent is kind of fuzzy.. But it is still cool .. Anyone with the Feb issue that wants to scan it and post a pic go for it please.









Photo Credit - Geoff .. thanks again made my night

My pics I sent in.


----------



## sweetdreamer

man linc that sucks. id buy that up right now if i had the moneyive been throught what you doing right now .stay STRONG your in our prayers bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Prayers are sent your way bro !


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm steppin out of C.M.B.I. fellas. There aren't many of us left (that are still around anyway) and no one is really building, myself included. I appreciate the welcome and letting me be a part of the fam, but I'm movin on.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 29 2010, 09:55 PM~19196166
> *I'm steppin out of C.M.B.I. fellas. There aren't many of us left (that are still around anyway) and no one is really building, myself included. I appreciate the welcome and letting me be a part of the fam, but I'm movin on.
> *



i cant speak for everyone in our family/club...

you are right, alot of us dont show what we have been building... some dont have the net, some dont have cameras, some have been busy with new jobs, real cars, girls, kids, custody battles and so on...

leaving the club is up to you brother, but make sure your doing it for the right reasons...

if you want to PM me and talk about this, ill be glad to talk!

Linc.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 27 2010, 09:40 AM~19174586
> *Well I made the Magazine.. not sure what for yet the picture i got sent is kind of fuzzy.. But it is still cool .. Anyone with the Feb issue that wants to scan it and post a pic go for it please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit - Geoff .. thanks again made my night
> 
> My pics I sent in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats for you mag coverage!! nice work!! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

THOSE MEMBERS ONLINE STILL IN THIS CLUB... WE ARE HAVING A MEETING ON MSN RIGHT NOW!!! LOG ON BITCHES! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

sorry dude no msn on this computer..


----------



## Project59

Ok guy's. Here it is! 
Each of our family members knows who they are and what they can do. I totally agree with everyone that not a lot has gone on in here over the last year. I will with out a doubt own up to my part on the way things have declined. 

I honestly hoped that being the family of builders we are. We wouldn't need to have guidance in everything we do. I'm sure I've said this 1000 times before. But it's not only the leaders and founders of this family that make it special! It is all of us together that need to keep this organization running! 

I am sad to see that so many of us have opted to back out of the family. Our numbers have surely dropped and what was a strong playing field on Lay it low has since turned into a few guys looking for a life preserver as we drown away. 

I'd like to say for all those that have posted recent builds and projects that you are all doing fantastic jobs keep it up! I also gotta send out a big congrats to Jeff (Bluesonoma) with his recent magazine coverage. Great job! 

As for me! I will personally give all our family my word right this second I will do my best to become a regular face again around these parts so that I can represent our family with pride.

Rick, Linc My deepest apologizes to both of you for slamming all the responsibility's upon you guys. I hope we can all look past all this and work together in making the next month and up coming year the best this family has ever seen.


----------



## Linc

:biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Good morning fellas! Lets see whats on the tables. Post your latest projects up. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 27 2010, 11:40 AM~19174586
> *Well I made the Magazine.. not sure what for yet the picture i got sent is kind of fuzzy.. But it is still cool .. Anyone with the Feb issue that wants to scan it and post a pic go for it please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit - Geoff .. thanks again made my night
> 
> My pics I sent in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one sick s-10 congrats on the mag thats cool as hell..keep an eye out for the jan..4th issue of scale model :biggrin: ..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 1 2010, 07:31 AM~19208369
> *Good morning fellas! Lets see whats on the tables. Post your latest projects up. :biggrin:
> *


how about i send you my pics, and you post them for me! :biggrin: i have no way to upload pics, or post them....


----------



## airbrushmaster

ill post pics tonight.. sorry i haven't posted i have been mad busy with school... almost done with the semester then building then back to school for i hope the last semester... crossed fingers... i definitely do not think architecture is an easy major any more... that is for sure...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 1 2010, 10:17 AM~19209285
> *ill post pics tonight.. sorry i haven't posted i have been mad busy with school... almost done with the semester then building then back to school for i hope the last semester... crossed fingers... i definitely do not think architecture is an easy major any more... that is for sure...
> *


get your school done bro!! the club and the models will still be here when you are done! :biggrin: your education is important! 


but we like seeing pics and comments! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 1 2010, 07:53 AM~19208726
> *how about i send you my pics, and you post them for me! :biggrin:  i have no way to upload pics, or post them....
> *


No problem homie! send em on over.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 1 2010, 06:11 PM~19213122
> *No problem homie! send em on over.
> *



okay!! be warned! your phone is gunna blow up! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 1 2010, 10:39 PM~19215289
> *okay!!  be warned! your phone is gunna blow up!  :biggrin:
> *


Send him half and me the other half so he dont have a stock pile to do..


----------



## phat97yukon

hey hey hey, im still here still alive dealin with enough crap again in life lol yall know how that goes 2 steps forward 20 steps back plus a kick in the teeth... i try to sneek in here as much as i can and look at the builds to try to get me goin and it works untill i open somthing.. keep up the good work everyone and a big congrats on the magizne  looks killer. imma try to get in here more often but this site is death on my blackberry to load stuff joys of not havin internet again....
take care everyone and keep the builds goin  lol may have to offer a award to who ever can drag me outta my builders
block....
cheers, jordan


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 27 2010, 10:40 AM~19174586
> *Well I made the Magazine.. not sure what for yet the picture i got sent is kind of fuzzy.. But it is still cool .. Anyone with the Feb issue that wants to scan it and post a pic go for it please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit - Geoff .. thanks again made my night
> 
> My pics I sent in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats on the mag coverage, that was a clean ass S-10 you built, i can see my S-10 in the picture under yours, the blue and silver one, can't wait to get the mag so i can see all the winners. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 1 2010, 09:42 PM~19215330
> *Send him half and me the other half so he dont have a stock pile to do..
> *


lol! too late! i already blew his phone up last night!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 2 2010, 09:34 AM~19217751
> *congrats on the mag coverage, that was a clean ass S-10 you built, i can see my S-10 in the picture under yours, the blue and silver one, can't wait to get the mag so i can see all the winners. :biggrin:
> *


 Congrats..... :biggrin: :wow: nice work Homie....


----------



## bluesonoma

I admit I have slacking on the builds since the Minitruckin Contest... 
But my excuss is i just bought a house in July.. It finally close and I moved in Oct.. After seeing my build in the mag I got motivated and unpacked all my shit and set up a buld space finally.. 

I am currently working on a Convertible S10 made from left over parts from my other builds... This is it so far.


























it is the left over front of the cab from my ext cab build and the box.. 
The cab sides are all scratch built... I am pretty happy with them so far.


----------



## bluesonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 2 2010, 06:34 AM~19217751
> *congrats on the mag coverage, that was a clean ass S-10 you built, i can see my S-10 in the picture under yours, the blue and silver one, can't wait to get the mag so i can see all the winners. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for all the positive feedback guys .. it really gets me motivate to build more

I knew I was not the only builder on the forum in the contest.. 
Congrads man!!!

I am hitting up all the magazine shops I can to try and find it but no luck


----------



## DVNPORT

nice s10


----------



## Project59

The new vert is looking great Jeff. 
I got a wack load of pics from Linc I will post up here in the next couple day's. Had a tragic death at my place of work today so I have found myself with an un wanted but much needed 4 day weekend. 

Hope to see some more builds keep filling the pages here on Lay it low. Nice to see we still have some guys here keeping us a float. Thank you all!


----------



## Mattfink

I know that I've been too busy to barly sleep. to many hours working or driving to and from work. Pritty much beel living outta a duffel bag at the girl friends small apartment. Unfortunatly models, I just have not had the time to anything with them. Amy will not have the models, paint, and glue at her place... I am trying to find a place to live where I can get back into one of the things I do best. And on top of all this It has been an up hill battle to even keep the car or truck running. I no longer have a place to work on my real car due to the break in that was an $8000+ hit! Also no suprise the cops are doing sweet fuck all! It is sad to see some peeps leave CMBI but if they can't be a part of our family because some of us have been living on hell on earth for a few months or so. If these deserters can't understand that some of us have it far worse than them, well don't let the door break your ass out the door! Sorry to offend, but I find it offensive that some people want to go to greener pastures... I thuoght in the begining that CMBI was build what you want when you want, with NO school girl BS!!! I know first hand that Jordan has went throught HELL for over 2+ years alone! Having food and power is far more of a priority than lay it low! For the ones who don't have a black berry, we are keeping it real on there! I don't have the tech to post pics on lil, but I do on bb... We all have to survive and deal with our own BS before we can live. when things start going better and we have more time we will be bilding again! To every one that has been staying CMBI and keeping it real here, thanks!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 03:34 PM~19220832
> *Thanks for all the positive feedback guys .. it really gets me motivate to build more
> 
> I knew I was not the only builder on the forum in the contest..
> Congrads man!!!
> 
> I am hitting up all the magazine shops I can to try and find it but no luck
> *


I just got my issue in the mail yesterday so the stores wont have it till next week prob.. Im really bummed about the coverage.. Its really small compared to usual. They didnt even show most of the builds.. Kind of a let down for all the people who busted butt to do the invite rounds only to not have a picture in the mag..


----------



## Project59

Hey guys. Here is a load of Linc's new builds I'm posting for him. I hope you all enjoy as much as I do. All look bad to the bone Linc brother! Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59

A ton of builds and mock ups. :wow:


----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59

Last but not least! This is my personal favorite Linc. Can not wait to see the out come of this. Very nice! uffin:


----------



## Linc

hell ya!! those are just a few that ive been working in!! thank you tjay for posting these for me!! 

i cant take credit for the malibu!! mini built it to the way it is in the pic for me! i added the vette motor and black wires and it still sits as it is in that pic but i have big plans for that car!!

that, the 65 chevelle, the pink monte and the blue and silver impalla are my favs right now! the pink monte and blue and silve impala are almost done, need to foil and clear those and they are done! 

the 60 imp that you didnt see the body for, that to is almost done! jeff([email protected]) has the body right now cause im too lazy to foil! hahaha! he has that, a caddy ambulance, and a 64 hes gunna paint and foil for me! :biggrin: 

but ya, i have a shit load ive been working on just no way to post pics!
Thanks again to tjay for posting these and jeff, if you got pics of the 3 you have of mine, feel free to post them up! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 4 2010, 08:52 PM~19238805
> *hell ya!!  those are just a few that ive been working in!! thank you tjay for posting these for me!!
> 
> i cant take credit for the malibu!!  mini built it to the way it is in the pic for me! i added the vette motor and black wires and it still sits as it is in that pic but i have big plans for that car!!
> 
> that, the 65 chevelle, the pink monte and the blue and silver impalla are my favs right now!  the pink monte and blue and silve impala are almost done, need to foil and clear those and they are done!
> 
> the 60 imp that you didnt see the body for, that to is almost done! jeff([email protected]) has the body right now cause im too lazy to foil! hahaha! he has that, a caddy ambulance, and a 64 hes gunna paint and foil for me! :biggrin:
> 
> but ya, i have a shit load ive been working on just no way to post pics!
> Thanks again to tjay for posting these and jeff, if you got pics of the 3 you have of mine, feel free to post them up! :biggrin:
> *




let me snap some pics for ya and ill have some up by the end of the night :biggrin: still havent had time to foil the 64 or paint the 60, but the caddy is ready to go :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 06:42 PM~19239113
> *let me snap some pics for ya and ill have some up by the end of the night :biggrin:  still havent had time to foil the 64 or paint the 60, but the caddy is ready to go :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


rad!! like i said, take your time brother!! im in no rush, so dont rush yourself!


----------



## BiggC

Some damn nice work up in here!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

IS THAT A MALIBU WAGON BACK THERE??? IF SO DO YOU WANNA SELL IT? AN BTW YOU HAVE ALOT OF NICE PROJECTS IN HERE!


----------



## Linc

yes that is a malibu wagon back there! with a 60 wagon, a 69 wagon and a 50s burban! :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma

Those builds are great man !!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Dec 5 2010, 11:24 AM~19244299
> *Those builds are great man !!!
> *


thanks! im trying to keep busy! and try new things..


----------



## base905

:wave: LINC!
:cheesy: :biggrin: :420: 
bro the builds are lookin soo soo soo nice! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by base905_@Dec 5 2010, 12:24 PM~19244701
> *:wave: LINC!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :420:
> bro the builds are lookin soo soo soo nice!  :thumbsup:    :h5:
> *


thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon




----------



## bluesonoma

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 4 2010, 03:01 PM~19237799
> *I just got my issue in the mail yesterday so the stores wont have it till next week prob.. Im really bummed about the coverage.. Its really small compared to usual. They didnt even show most of the builds.. Kind of a let down for all the people who busted butt to do the invite rounds only to not have a picture in the mag..
> *



Finally found an Issue...and I have to totally agree with you on this... The coverage was REALLY small compared to the amount of amazing builds... The only thing I can think of is that not enough people sent in the High Res pictures when they requested them for the magazine.. Cause really I was a 5th place finish in the open round... thats 9 better models ahead of me.. if you count the Poduim invite rounds.

Even thou my model build did not do so hot in the contest a 5th place finish.. 
it made the pages of the magazine.. So I am pretty happy about that.. 

Congrats to all the other builders... Great Builds


----------



## bluesonoma

Better Picture of the results.


----------



## Project59

Kick ass Jeff. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## phatras

Yea the spread is small but congrats on the picture.. IM just happy they listed all the people who sent in prizes..


----------



## phat97yukon

cant wait till i can get my hands on a copy of that hopefuly its 
easyer to find than last time i went lookin for one...


----------



## airbrushmaster

if u cant find one in a week let me know ill send u one bro....


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 9 2010, 11:24 PM~19289263
> *if u cant find one in a week let me know ill send u one bro....
> *


thanks homie, i will let ya know how the search goes lol my last one matt scored me in some little town gas station of all places, i tryed chapters and all these shit hole stores around... but we live in rig pig ville so there is 10 diffrent types of deisel tuning mag's and thats just fine for the ******* in me but id rather spend my coin on stuff to reserch to build cuz there is way better idea's in truckin and mini truckin


----------



## Linc

jordan, just build the damn belair!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 10 2010, 08:26 PM~19296923
> *jordan, just build the damn belair!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol im tryin tooo dude !!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 7 2010, 06:08 PM~19268280
> *Yea the spread is small but congrats on the picture.. IM just happy they listed all the people who sent in prizes..
> *


damn i just noticed :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 10 2010, 12:17 AM~19290219
> *thanks homie, i will let ya know how the search goes lol my last one matt scored me in some little town gas station of all places, i tryed chapters and all these shit hole stores around... but we live in rig pig ville so there is 10 diffrent types of deisel tuning mag's and thats just fine for the ******* in me but id rather spend my coin on stuff to reserch to build cuz there is way better idea's in truckin and mini truckin
> *



So much hate on diesels... ur just bitter cause the one ur supose to drive tells you to fawk off and wont run hahaha


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont care who you are. Thats funny right there.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Dec 7 2010, 07:55 AM~19261587
> *Finally found an Issue...and I have to totally agree with you on this... The coverage was REALLY small compared to the amount of amazing builds... The only thing I can think of is that not enough people sent in the High Res pictures when they requested them for the magazine.. Cause really I was a 5th place finish in the open round... thats 9 better models ahead of me.. if you count the Poduim invite rounds.
> 
> Even thou my model build did not do so hot in the contest a 5th place finish..
> it made the pages of the magazine.. So I am pretty happy about that..
> 
> Congrats to all the other builders... Great Builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yah it was a small feature, but when i dropped pics to monica, she said that only 2 PICS would be in the mag! so i said :uh: fuck it then, dropped 4 good pics and hoped for the best! :happysad: LOL at least our names were in the article!


----------



## Project59

On the prowl! Who has the D-50 and whats its status? I'd like to see that resurface and finally get finished.


----------



## phatras

d-50 is on my bench.. I havent done much with it as The suspension needs to be reworked to lay out. I didnt want to build the interior without knowing where exactly the chassis was going to sit..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 15 2010, 07:00 AM~19331592
> *On the prowl! Who has the D-50 and whats its status? I'd like to see that resurface and finally get finished.
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

mine is a d50 from the mini truckin buildoff but it did not make the mag


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 15 2010, 08:12 AM~19332372
> *d-50 is on my bench.. I havent done much with it as The suspension needs to be reworked to lay out. I didnt want to build the interior without knowing where exactly the chassis was going to sit..
> *


Who is doing the chassis? Post a pic how she sits Rick. that would be cool. 
I am haven an itch to get back into things and haveing a lot of ideas flying threw the lid. Hopefully i can lay some thing down here right away.


----------



## Project59

Jeremy it mat not have hit the mag but great job! that looks hella cool.Good job bud. keep it up.


----------



## cruzinlow

the mini truck looks bad ass sweetdreamer..nice work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras

The front is to wide and the wheels site even with the fenders









only way it will tuck 









how it sits..


----------



## chris mineer

they look good guys


----------



## Project59

Who is doing the chassis Rick?


----------



## sweetdreamer

i had to change the width of the front end frame of the d 50 to get the tires to tuck better and they still lay side waysl a bit but not that bad as stock


----------



## phatras

Im not sure who had chassis duty.. The chassis does not look like it can be narrowed due to the engine and the adjustable suspension. Ive narrowed those suspensions before but it took bringing in the frame rails and cutting the arms shorter.


----------



## phat97yukon

maybe we can find some wheels with a lil diffrent offset to tuck under it, but if thats the case tho id like my wheels that are on it back  but they look so fine on it tho... good to see pics of the D50 again wonder if we can get it done by feb to get it to show here finaly


----------



## grimreaper69

It looks to me like the only wheels that are narrow enough for it would be the Hilux wheels. :dunno:


----------



## Linc

ya i stuffed that hemi in there good too! :biggrin: 

and i doubt hilux wheel will be any diff cause the body on the d50 is narrower i think.

i think the chassis came frome someone whos no longer with the club did it not?

i wasnt aware someone was doing anything to the chassis cause its an adjustable hilux but is there anyway to shave the inside of the wheel wells down a bit to get the wheels to tuck better?

and or, does it have to lay rocker? is that the final outcome or can that be discussed? i personally would love to see it lay rocker, but sometimes you cant get what you want....


----------



## Project59

Low for show! Whats your thoughts Rick? What should we do to get this thing finished?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

some very nice work in here guy's ...those mini trucks are sweet!


----------



## phatras

Ive tried tons of other wheels on it and nothing will get the wheels under it.. The suspension needs to be cut up.. Looking at it i dont see a way of making the current setup work with the engine. The hilux has the huge notch in the front and thats sitting right on the engine. The track cant be narrowed due to that. Might be able to take the stock front suspension and graft it onto the hilux chassis or leave it as is and find sticky outie wheels for it and just have it really low..


----------



## Project59

Perhaps we could get someone to put in some work on those fenders? Widebody kit?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 17 2010, 07:20 AM~19350704
> *Perhaps we could get someone to put in some work on those fenders? Widebody kit?
> *



arent they already extended fenders?



ill cry if we have to pull the hemi out for something not so cool!


----------



## Project59

lol they ar extended but that dont mean they cant be widened.


----------



## Project59

'Twas da night befo' Christmas and all in the hood, Not a homie was stirring cuz it was all good. 
The tube socks was hung on the window sill and we all had smiles up on our grill. 
Mookie and BeBe was snug in the crib in the back bedroom, cuz that's how we live. 
And Moms in her do-rag and me with my nine, had just gotten busy cuz girlfriend is fine. 

All of a sudden a lowrider rolled by, Bumpin' phat beats cuz the system's fly. 
I bounced to the window at a quarter pas' 'Bout ready to pop a cap in somebody's ass! 
well anyway.... 

I yelled to my lady, Yo peep this! She said, Stop frontin' & just mind yo' bidness. 
I said, for real doe, come check dis out. 

We weren't even buggin', no worries, no doubt. Cuz bumpin' an thumpin' from around da way 
Was Santa, 8 reindeer and a sleigh. 

Da beats was kickin', da ride was phat I said, "Yo red Dawg, you all that!" 
He threw up a sign and yelled to his boyz, "Ay yo, give it up, let's make some noise!" 
To the top of the projects & across the strip mall, We gots ta go, I got a booty call!" 

He pulled up his ride on the top a da roof, and sippin' on a 40, he busted a move. 

I yelled up to Santa, "Yo ain't got no stack!" he said, "Damn homie, deese projects is wack! 
But don't worry black, cuz I gots da skillz 
I learnt back when I hadda pay da billz." 
Out from his bag he pulled 3 small tings a credit card, a knife, and a bobby pin. 
He slid down the fire exscape smoove as a cat, and busted the window wit' a b-ball bat. 

I said, "Whassup, Santa? Whydya bust my place?" 
he said,"You best get on up out my face!" 
His threads was all leatha, his chains was all gold, 
His sneaks was Puma and they was 5 years old. 

He dropped down the duffle, Bulls logo on the side. 
Santa broke out da loot and my mouf popped open wide. 
A wink of his eye and a shine off his gold toof, 
He cabbage patched his way back onto the roof 
He jumped in his hooptie wit' rims made of chrome, 
To tap that big booty waitin' at home. 

And all I heard as he cruised outta sight, was a loud and hearty..... "WEEESST SIIIIDE!!!!!!!"


----------



## Project59

A little messing around today.


----------



## Linc

that thing looks cool!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 18 2010, 11:12 PM~19364484
> *A little messing around today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats bad ass man!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 18 2010, 11:12 PM~19364484
> *A little messing around today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Thats sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 19 2010, 12:12 AM~19364484
> *A little messing around today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick.............. what is that shit bro!


----------



## Project59

Thanks for the comments. The patterns I found in a local craft store and they are originally used for letter boarders and such. I thought i'd try them out on a car. I am unsure either I'm going to leave them like so and just clear with some high shine and flake or If I'm going to spray some lacquer orange over top peel the patterns off so I got the silver base pattern left over then flake. 
I did some re work to some of the patterns and took some out door pics.


----------



## Linc

looks killer!! a buddy of mine did the same thing on a 61 vert and peeled the stickers off and did 1 coat of candy over eveything then cleared!! looks fantastic!!


----------



## Project59

Thanks man. I'm unsure at this time what I'm going t do. I'm quite happy with the outcome as is and think it's going to stay like so with a coupke coats of clear and maybe some rainbow flake.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 19 2010, 05:10 PM~19369362
> *Thanks man. I'm unsure at this time what I'm going t do. I'm quite happy with the outcome as is and think it's going to stay like so with a coupke coats of clear and maybe some rainbow flake.
> *


Either way man, It looks sick!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Dec 19 2010, 04:44 PM~19369615
> *Either way man, It looks sick!
> *


Thanks! 

What conclusion did we come up with on that D-50 guys ?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 20 2010, 05:04 PM~19377899
> *Thanks!
> 
> What conclusion did we come up with on that D-50 guys ?
> *



i dumped the huge motor in that truck!! is anyone willing to take up the challenge of fixing the suspension?? rick was doing the interior, but said something about the suspension needs something done before he can start...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Dec 19 2010, 07:44 PM~19369615
> *Either way man, It looks sick!
> *


I AGREE..


----------



## Mattfink

I will make it done!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 19 2010, 06:10 PM~19369005
> *Thanks for the comments. The patterns I found in a local craft store and they are originally used for letter boarders and such. I thought i'd try them out on a car. I am unsure either I'm going to leave them like so and just clear with some high shine and flake or If I'm going to spray some lacquer orange over top peel the patterns off so I got the silver base pattern left over then flake.
> I did some re work to some of the patterns and took some out door pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you use it as paint mask you h ave to use VERY LIGHT COATS OF PAINT A TIME ! That stuff will lift and you'll get a ton of bleeding under the tape but you can clear it ! It takes a lot of real clear to even out but i have done used this stuff before on my 63 impala build LETTUCE LEAF !


----------



## phat97yukon

Gangsta !!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

Gangsta !!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Merry xmas and a happy new year from the D2S and Rollerz family. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the C.M.B.I. Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>

























from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !


----------



## phat97yukon

merry xmas to all the CMBI family, and to all the other homies and their familys out there that share the love of plastic hopefuly everyone gets a lil somthing that they wanted 

cheers to everyone !
Jordan


----------



## Project59

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## sweetdreamer

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE AND A HAPPY NEW BUILDING YEAR


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 15 2010, 06:15 PM~19336721
> *The front is to wide and the wheels site even with the fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only way it will tuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how it sits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shorten some shit up on the inside, and PLEASE!!!! shave off those nasty fender flares!! thats the 1st thing i do with any 720 kit is shave off ugly 4x4 shit! looks like this is a d-50?! shave down them nasty 4x4 fender flares!! :angry: after all that, this lil mini will ly out nice!!


----------



## Linc

merry christmas guys and gals! hope santa was good to all!!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 01:31 AM~19421766
> *shorten some shit up on the inside, and PLEASE!!!! shave off those nasty fender flares!! thats the 1st thing i do with any 720 kit is shave off ugly 4x4 shit! looks like this is a d-50?! shave down them nasty 4x4 fender flares!! :angry: after all that, this lil mini will ly out nice!!
> *


well i hope it looks like d50 cuz thats what it is...
this is a cmbi group build that was started a couple years ago and has had many mods done to it by each one of us, the idea is a low wide and wild mini truck


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 26 2010, 01:11 AM~19421857
> *well i hope it looks like d50 cuz thats what it is...
> this is a cmbi group build that was started a couple years ago and has had many mods done to it by each one of us, the idea is a low wide and wild mini truck
> *


then scratch off the idea of cutting the fender flares then if its gonna be WIDE and low! :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Happy new year all you crazy Canadians!!


----------



## OFDatTX

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUGK!!!


----------



## Linc

happy new year brothers!! hope 11 is good to everyone!!


----------



## airbrushmaster

SO FIRST OFF LET ME START BY SAYING HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY CLUB BROS... ITS BEEN A CRAZY ONE FOR ME... PROBABLY ONE FOR MOST OF YOU TOO... MY NEW YEAR RES IS TOO FINISH SOME BUILDS THIS YEAR....BE MORE ACTIVE... HERE ARE SOME UPDATES STARTING THE NEW YEAR OFF RIGHT... 
















































































HERE IS REWORKED THE HOOD TO MAKE THE HOLES EVEN... 








EXTENDED FENDERS...


----------



## Linc

looking deadly brother!!! keep up the great work!! i look forward to the progress pics! :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoluxury

Diggin the extended cab Ford!


----------



## airbrushmaster

MORE UPDATES!!!! CHOP IS GOING OK SO FAR...!!!!
























STARTING TO REBUILD.....


----------



## Project59

Looks great! Happy New Year everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 4 2011, 07:52 PM~19504721
> *Looks great! Happy New Year everyone.  :biggrin:
> *


hows that riv of your coming along brother!?


----------



## Project59

That truck is bad ass! Rivi is slow but goin.


----------



## Linc

that truck is bad ass for sure!! get that riv done and post it up! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

lol The weather as of late has been complete shit. I'm affraid to lay any clear or paint on parts I need to coat before assembly. 

Pretty sad that Rick has decided to leave Layitlow! Perhaps now he gets the full picture on how alot of us guys feel about this site now a days. I for one was long tired of all the smack talk, childish competitions and blaten dis respect the majority of these people do on this site. More so out of anything this is why I have kept my distance with exception of more obvious reasons such as my baby girl. 
I don't so much mind popping in from time to time and seeing what everyone is up to tho. I can appreciate the fact the remaining members of our family build for themselves and don't try and impress anyone but themselves. Looking good on ya's stay solid!


----------



## Linc

those of us that have black berry's can see what weve been building, but other than that, some of us dont have the ability to post pics here or i would post what ive been doing! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

hey whats going on guys!? been a while since this was updated!! i know alot are busy with family, work, school, life... once in a blue moon we get a chance to cut some shit up!! maybe not daily like some others, but its still happening!!

i have a few things on the go! i just have no way to post pics here or i would!! but i promise you all, i got shit going!!! not just mt club members have seen what i have going but jeff([email protected]) has some of my things at his place in pittsburgh!!

so some have seen what i have on the go!!!

that said, ill speak for myself,
TJ 
Jordan
and mattfink...

who else is still in this club/family!?

copy and paste your name please so i know and we all know!

thanks!


Linc.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 18 2011, 12:17 AM~19897905
> *hey whats going on guys!? been a while since this was updated!!  i know alot are busy with family, work, school, life...  once in a blue moon we get a chance to cut some shit up!!  maybe not daily like some others, but its still happening!!
> 
> i have a few things on the go! i just have no way to post pics here or i would!! but i promise you all, i got shit going!!!  not just mt club members have seen what i have going but jeff([email protected]) has some of my things at his place in pittsburgh!!
> 
> so some have seen what i have on the go!!!
> 
> that said, ill speak for myself,
> TJ
> Jordan
> and mattfink...
> 
> who else is still in this club/family!?
> 
> copy and paste your name please so i know and we all know!
> 
> thanks!
> Linc.
> *





whats up brother :biggrin: the weather is starting to warm up again, hopefully it will stay warm lol
and i also have half my shop set up, waiting on a couple other things to come in (lights, bench etc.............) so hopefully soon ill be able to get back to the 60 and the 6fo for ya  
and i was looking at the caddy the other day.........man shes wet still, and you may not get that one back lol


----------



## Linc

and i was looking at the caddy the other day.........man shes wet still, and you may not get that one back lol 
[/quote]


hahahahaha! guess your gunna force me to pay a visit to pittsburgh huh!?


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: :yes: :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 19 2010, 04:10 PM~19369005
> *Thanks for the comments. The patterns I found in a local craft store and they are originally used for letter boarders and such. I thought i'd try them out on a car. I am unsure either I'm going to leave them like so and just clear with some high shine and flake or If I'm going to spray some lacquer orange over top peel the patterns off so I got the silver base pattern left over then flake.
> I did some re work to some of the patterns and took some out door pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Man you laid this shit down with real uniformity,, it looks like it rely belongs..
this is very impressive...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 18 2011, 02:43 PM~19903048
> *Man you laid this shit down with real uniformity,, it looks like it rely belongs..
> this is very impressive...
> *



i agree with you hydro!!!

id love to see the end result when its done!!


----------



## airbrushmaster

just logged in why did i get deleted from the club??????????????????


----------



## gseeds

that is crazy !!!!!!!!!!!! never seen anything like it !! wish i had done this first !! :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICTURES FOR YOU ALL TO ENJOY...!!!! GIVE ME FEED BACK SO I CAN LEARN FROM IT.. THANKS FOR LOOKING....


----------



## airbrushmaster

HERE ARE SOME UPDATES FOR YOU GUYS TO GET YOU EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904

Builds are looking nice....like the custom work.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 18 2011, 05:42 PM~19904769
> *just logged in why did i get deleted from the club??????????????????
> *


My apologizes Robert. I was editing the main page on my cell phone the other day and didn't realize I erased you by accident. :ninja: Your builds are looking as great as ever! Keep it up homie.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 19 2011, 01:23 AM~19908016
> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATES FOR YOU GUYS TO GET YOU EXCITED!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love what you are doing with this truck!!! so much custom work and it looks fantastic!! keep up the great work brother!!! :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

thanks no problem i was just wondering what was going on... i was like holy cow i got kicked for building then i was like well i didnt respond back when there was a role call so then i posted pics so i figured that was my roll call... thanks for the add back and the building will continue. dont sweat it im not mad at all... now come on family lets see some projects on the bench lets get them going 20 30 mins a day can get you far...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 19 2011, 09:32 PM~19913182
> *thanks no problem i was just wondering what was going on... i was like holy cow i got kicked for building then i was like well i didnt respond back when there was a role call so then i posted pics so i figured that was my roll call... thanks for the add back and the building will continue. dont sweat it im not mad at all... now come on family lets see some projects on the bench lets get them going 20 30 mins a day can get you far...
> *



how about 5 or ten mins when we have time! :happysad: 

i put the windows in the pink monte and put the body on...
still need to clear the hood and trunk, and tie up some minor little details and then she'll be done! :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

it looks sick... cant wait to see it done...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 19 2011, 09:35 PM~19913201
> *it looks sick... cant wait to see it done...
> *



thank you!! :biggrin: 


its almost there! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[








[/quote]
THIS IS SWEET I DID A 1/32 51 KINDA LIKE THIS.. THIS IS GONNA BE SICK AS HELL. GREAT WORK.


----------



## airbrushmaster

THANKS LAYIN LOW


----------



## sweetdreamer

Still in the club  bin busy. lease up on house, painting, fixin stuff, models in boxes  not livin with other half any more. :0 Out of work on E.I. for a bit with lack of work. watching kids over there lots so she can get out.got no internet access handy right now. so it has been hard to get on here. but iv still got a few models on the go. well acually one truck, four cars, a towtruck, and a station wagon :wow: 



ROLL CALL!!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 20 2011, 08:21 PM~19919265
> *Still in the club   bin busy. lease up on house, painting, fixin stuff, models in boxes  not livin with other half any more. :0 Out of work on E.I. for a bit with lack of work. watching kids over there lots so she can get out.got no internet access handy right now. so it has been hard to get on here. but iv still got a few models on the go. well acually one truck, four cars,  a towtruck, and a station wagon :wow:
> ROLL CALL!!!
> *



lol!

we all have shit like this going on right now it seems! well, keep your head up! it'll get better! it has to!


----------



## darkside customs

These are just fuckin bad ass!!! Nice work homie


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 18 2011, 07:19 PM~19905062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is crazy !!!!!!!!!!!! never seen anything like it !! wish i had done this first !! :biggrin:
> *


Imagine that done with a real car...sick!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 21 2011, 12:42 AM~19920572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just fuckin bad ass!!! Nice work homie
> *


Yeah they are ! Just sick !


----------



## Project59

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2011, 07:20 PM~19926949
> *Yeah they are ! Just sick !
> 
> *


X2!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

jevries whats up this is the homemade model king here 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK2ksIZADkk


----------



## Linc

got me a computer that works (i hope) so i have to figure out how to use it, find my camera, take some pics and figure out how to upload the pics and how to post them again and i might post my shit up again! :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

thanks guys for all the comments working hard for a show coming up more updates soon.


----------



## Linc

hope this works...






























































































hope this worked, some things ive been doing.


----------



## Linc

sorry for the crappy pics.... have to get use to using all these things again...


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea, Im diggin that Monte.... Glad to have you back to posting pics again!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 5 2011, 09:16 PM~20024047
> *Hell yea, Im diggin that Monte.... Glad to have you back to posting pics again!
> *


X2


----------



## Linc

thanks! 

its nice to be able to post again!!

now i guess id better get off my ass and build some models! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 5 2011, 04:47 PM~20023606
> *hope this works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this worked, some things ive been doing.
> *



I really like the Monte!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

that shit clean you need 2 send those 2 my shop D4L 2 get cut out and u can be the man




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUrVg-Rji1Y















> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 5 2011, 05:47 PM~20023606
> *hope this works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this worked, some things ive been doing.
> *


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 16 2010, 01:17 PM~19083149
> *HERE ARE A FEW PICS QUICK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yo linc..what did ya do the piping on the pink MC with? shit looks good for real bro.


----------



## tunzafun

That Monte is badass bro! That an LT1 i see lurkin under that hood? :biggrin: Testor's one coat paint?


----------



## Linc

slammed, i used gel pens! :biggrin: shit takes forever to dry though!!

tunz, thats a stock motor in the monte, but the malibu and the 64 chev pickup.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cool to know. just grabbed some up the other day but havent yet tried em on anything...scared to maybe?..LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass projects linc.


----------



## Linc

thank you! :biggrin: 

i wanna pull something out for the shut up and build, but i dont know what! i wanna do something out of the norm for me...

we'll see what happens though.........


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 31 2011, 06:46 AM~20226384
> *thank you!  :biggrin:
> 
> i wanna pull something out for the shut up and build, but i dont know what!  i wanna do something out of the norm for me...
> 
> we'll see what happens though.........
> *


Yea, Im diggin through kits and tryin to see what I can find to mess with for it also....
Kinda wanna do a rat rod build..... Havent done one in a while and I got a couple ideas...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 31 2011, 11:22 AM~20227747
> *Yea, Im diggin through kits and tryin to see what I can find to mess with for it also....
> Kinda wanna do a rat rod build..... Havent done one in a while and I got a couple ideas...
> *


ya ive wanted to build a rat rod for years! but every time i pull a kit out, i end up chopping 3-4 kits to make 1 car and fuck something up so it goes in the garbage!!

i have some goodies rick at scale dreams gave me a while ago i want to use in a rat rod, but i cant put his goodies in a pile of shit build that looks like mclovin built or those dena4life fools clown cars they call hoppers...

wouldnt be fair to the product, or rick if i threw good stuff in a pile of shit!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 31 2011, 10:43 AM~20227860
> *ya ive wanted to build a rat rod for years! but every time i pull a kit out, i end up chopping 3-4 kits to make 1 car and fuck something up so it goes in the garbage!!
> 
> i have some goodies rick at scale dreams gave me a while ago i want to use in a rat rod, but i cant put his goodies in a pile of shit build that looks like mclovin built or those dena4life fools clown cars they call hoppers...
> 
> wouldnt be fair to the product, or rick if i threw good stuff in a pile of shit!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 31 2011, 11:45 AM~20227882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2. :h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lmao. well said Linc.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 5 2011, 05:47 PM~20023606
> *hope this works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this worked, some things ive been doing.
> *


monte looks clean homie! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

thanks!! i actually just finished the monte this morning!! had to run out and get batts for my camera, will take, pics, upload them and try to post them up in a few mins.....


----------



## richphotos

nice builds bro! what color is on the monte?


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 5 2011, 06:47 PM~20023606
> *hope this works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this worked, some things ive been doing.
> *


VERY NICE COLORS


----------



## Linc




----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 1 2011, 03:54 PM~20237481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man I love this car.good job


----------



## Linc

all wrapped up! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

love it, what color is that on the monte?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 1 2011, 03:17 PM~20237632
> *love it, what color is that on the monte?
> *



its called "mica electric pink" by testors one coat lacquer.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 31 2011, 12:43 PM~20227860
> *ya ive wanted to build a rat rod for years! but every time i pull a kit out, i end up chopping 3-4 kits to make 1 car and fuck something up so it goes in the garbage!!
> 
> i have some goodies rick at scale dreams gave me a while ago i want to use in a rat rod, but i cant put his goodies in a pile of shit build that looks like mclovin built or those dena4life fools clown cars they call hoppers...
> 
> wouldnt be fair to the product, or rick if i threw good stuff in a pile of shit!
> *


Linc. Not sure you know how to build a pile of a build but go for it. Building something different for yourself will better your skills and even if it looks bad at the end Im honored to have my stuff in it. Now get to that table and rust up some plastic..lol..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 1 2011, 03:36 PM~20237741
> *Linc. Not sure you know how to build a pile of a build but go for it. Building something different for yourself will better your skills and even if it looks bad at the end Im honored to have my stuff in it. Now get to that table and rust up some plastic..lol..
> *




hahaha! thanks rick! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

Shut up and build! :biggrin: 





















:cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 3 2011, 07:56 PM~20251560
> *Shut up and build!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Linc, this is lookin killer already.... What color or colors you thinking??


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 4 2011, 05:11 PM~20258309
> *Linc, this is lookin killer already.... What color or colors you thinking??
> *


black, maybe silver, or black and silver... undecided...


what do you think i should do?


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> clean! nice color :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Hey guys guess who's kinda back lol, seems my new blackberry will actualy do stuff on here  good to see that monte done linc looks bad ass !!! Wish I had the want to get some sheit done but being up at 5 am and workin 12 to 14 hrs a day some times 6 days a week really leaves me not wanting to do anything, but now the nice weather is back I've got my hands on a couple hilux kits I wanna toss some paint on and scored a couple Inital D AE86's I'd like to do up too  

Keep up the good work all of ya I like gettin idea's from lookin at all the great projects and builds, maybe soon enough I will have internet up and goin to toss pics of what I've been playin with... Cheers !!


----------



## dink

> [/quote
> clean! nice color :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *SUPER CLEAN MONTE* :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Apr 5 2011, 10:38 AM~20264611
> *Hey guys guess who's kinda back lol, seems my new blackberry will actualy do stuff on here  good to see that monte done linc looks bad ass !!! Wish I had the want to get some sheit done but being up at 5 am and workin 12 to 14 hrs a day some times 6 days a week really leaves me not wanting to do anything, but now the nice weather is back I've got my hands on a couple hilux kits I wanna toss some paint on and scored a couple Inital D AE86's I'd like to do up too
> 
> Keep up the good work all of ya I like gettin idea's from lookin at all the great projects and builds, maybe soon enough I will have internet up and goin to toss pics of what I've been playin with...  Cheers !!
> *


 :0 :0 What up mayne?!?! Glad to see you check in every now and then..... Hope to see some projects from you soon....


----------



## Linc

got some work done on my "shut up and build" car...
















































just have to paint the rest of the body, figure out what i want in the trunk, and put the drive train in...


----------



## darkside customs

nice work bro


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 9 2011, 09:25 AM~20297218
> *nice work bro
> *


thank you! ill be spending time in travis and your thread soon! i like the rusty beat up look you have done and travis is doing right now! see what i can do! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit linc, it looks good in primer & black bro. Kinda diggin that lol.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 9 2011, 09:28 AM~20297236
> *shit linc, it looks good in primer & black bro.  Kinda diggin that  lol.
> *



ya me too! :biggrin: i almost dont want to spray it! but flake, well its flake! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha, totally true. i gotta run off & get me some damn tamiya tape so i can pattern something up. im itching to lay tape on something...especially when i just did get some flake/glitter in a can just last week..LOL


----------



## darkside customs

im a grab a 32 ford and weather it up


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 9 2011, 09:34 AM~20297280
> *im a grab a 32 ford and weather it up
> *


ive been itching to do a rat rod, but get frustrated with it and hammer fist them! taking a break from them for a while to build some flaked cars! 

and maybe a 4x4! :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Awesome work Linc. Pics look even better all blown up. :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 1 2011, 04:54 PM~20237481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! that color loooks great. :cheesy:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 14 2011, 05:30 AM~20336163
> *Awesome work Linc. Pics look even better all blown up.  :thumbsup:
> *



some pics are a little blurry... but yes they are big!


----------



## Linc

a small update.... havent done alot, been busy here...












getting ready for some color....

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

and then there was flake! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats 1 of the worst things about flake ! IT GET'S EVERY WHERE !


----------



## Linc

hahaha! yes it does!


----------



## [email protected]

you know im diggin that monte! looks good brother! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2011, 07:05 AM~20438783
> *you know im diggin that monte! looks good brother!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

its not a huge update, but its something...















































feel free to post comments, negative or not, any advise is considered.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 28 2011, 04:13 PM~20441563
> *its not a huge update, but its something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to post comments, negative or not, any advise is considered.
> *


WHAT!!!! That is so clean! I was building the same damn car! LOL

A friend of mine has this exact car, and he wanted a replica.... even the interior is pretty dead on! Hell if you're interested in selling let me know I'll put you in contact with him, it'll save me the headache of trying to build one LOL


----------



## Linc

lol! thanks! everything is for sale for the right price!!


----------



## Linc

jordan was in town today!! stopped by my neck of the woods and brought tjay with him! :biggrin: 

was good to see youi guys again!! and fun sitting down over coffee/chocolate milk and some laughs!!

hopefully that D50 will get some work now!!


----------



## Project59

Hell ya it was a great time. Try to sell the low low in the parking lot chillin with the boys. Great times we need to be doing more often. Bet ya $20 Jordan doesn't say surprise him next time we ask what he want's lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 28 2011, 03:56 PM~20647994
> *Hell ya it was a great time. Try to sell the low low in the parking lot chillin with the boys. Great times we need to be doing more often. Bet ya $20 Jordan doesn't say surprise him next time we ask what he want's lol
> *



hahahahaha! that was funny as fuck!! but i bet he still does!


----------



## Linc

a lilttle bump for the club, also, all my build ups and kits, supplies, everything is for sale!! email @ [email protected] or find me on facebook Lincoln Hankey, wont be coming on here much anymore cause the site sucks now!!


----------



## dink

*JUST A LIL SOMETHING I BEEN WORKING ON. ITS ABOUT 90% DONE*


----------



## darkside customs

Thats one clean 65...


----------



## dink

darkside customs said:


> Thats one clean 65...


 Thanks man. Just wanted to make clean street ride


----------



## darkside customs

what paint did you use for it?


----------



## dink

darkside customs said:


> what paint did you use for it?


Dupli-color hampsted green


----------



## darkside customs

Thats what I thought... I used that exact color on my 66 Veedub low low... You did good with this one bro....


----------



## dink

darkside customs said:


> Thats what I thought... I used that exact color on my 66 Veedub low low... You did good with this one bro....


 Thanks homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

looking good up in here homies much props!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## Linc

nice work dink!!! what wheels are those? the whole car looks so clean the way youve built it! very nice work!! keep it up buddy!


----------



## dink

Linc said:


> nice work dink!!! what wheels are those? the whole car looks so clean the way youve built it! very nice work!! keep it up buddy!


 The rims are detail master lowrider rims with pegasus tires


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Nice 65... nearly the color I did mine 15+ years ago..


----------



## dink

*NEXT ONE ON THE TABLE TO GET DONE*


----------



## hocknberry

dink said:


> *NEXT ONE ON THE TABLE TO GET DONE*


im diggin this monte!! guts look good!


----------



## Linc

whoa!! nice LS!!! how many pumps you got!? :biggrin:


----------



## dink

*LOL. NO PUMPS YET JUST CYLINDERS*


----------



## airbrushmaster

whats going on club bros..? sorry i havent posted in awhile i have been moving and getting squared away with that and also building a new work area in my new place... will post pics later on today... what projects are on the table for everyone right now?


----------



## Linc

im still doing as much as i can, as i can...


----------



## Linc

...


----------



## base905




----------



## Linc

man, ive been trying to post pics... my computer wont let me for some reason!!! keeps saying its detected and error and needs to close the program! i do a virus scan, comes bacl clean! :dunno:


----------



## base905

Linc said:


> man, ive been trying to post pics... my computer wont let me for some reason!!! keeps saying its detected and error and needs to close the program! i do a virus scan, comes bacl clean! :dunno:


i think that's just this sites shitty popup blocker bro, just close that small screen and you should be able to continue your post:dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

dink said:


> *NEXT ONE ON THE TABLE TO GET DONE*


AWEREADY,THIS LOOKS FAMILIAR.GOOD WORK WEY


----------



## base905

just posting these pics up for the homie linc











































































































sorry it took me a couple days to post homie, that elco is on fuckin point! so dope:h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

dink said:


> *JUST A LIL SOMETHING I BEEN WORKING ON. ITS ABOUT 90% DONE*


DANG! THIS LOOKS REAL!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dink

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> DANG! THIS LOOKS REAL!!!:thumbsup:


Thank homie. I still need to finish it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

base905 said:


> just posting these pics up for the homie linc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it took me a couple days to post homie, that elco is on fuckin point! so dope:h5:


sick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

thank you base! its a build of what i want my 1:1 elco to look like...

thanks for posting the pics up for me too! and no worries about the time frame! you are doing me a favor! im not about to rush you dude!! thanks again!


----------



## Project59

Sweet builds going on in here. Great looking guys. Keep it up!


----------



## sinicle

Project59 said:


> Sweet builds going on in here. Great looking guys. Keep it up!


x2! you guys are killin it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

looks like its been a while since CMBI has been online and or posted in here!! i bought a new computer cause the old 1 was fucked! seems like this "new" computer is just as useless! so,, for those that care to look, my recent builds have been posted on facebook as i cant post pics here for some reason.


----------



## Linc

hope this works... this is whats on my desk at the moment...


----------



## Linc

this could suck... i just tried posting 4 or 5 pics and only 1 showed up...


----------



## Tonioseven

Linc said:


> View attachment 462830
> 
> 
> hope this works... this is whats on my desk at the moment...



:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice...love the colors on the caddi....monte is too sick, whatd u use for the boot?


----------



## darkside customs

Linc said:


> View attachment 462830
> 
> 
> hope this works... this is whats on my desk at the moment...


That's fuckin sick!


----------



## dink

Linc said:


> View attachment 462830
> 
> 
> hope this works... this is whats on my desk at the moment...


*LOOKS LIKE A MINI CAR SHOW. LOOKING GOOD DOG:thumbsup:*


----------



## Linc

thanks for the feed back fellas! the boot is from a 59 impala! had to modify it a tad and alot to thr rear seat and door pannels but it fits good now!


----------



## hocknberry

Linc said:


> thanks for the feed back fellas! the boot is from a 59 impala! had to modify it a tad and alot to thr rear seat and door pannels but it fits good now!


send it to RolyRozay to cast it!


----------



## Linc

Merry Christmas and Happy new year from the C.M.B.I. family! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

Nice little collection you got there Linc. Loving that white impala behind the elco. Makes me want to get my head back on the game and get on building the one I had Ryan paint for me years back. I got a load tonne of detailing products for that one that would make the scale world shiver with excitement. 

Keep up the good work homie. We are going to have to get together for coffee soon.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn homie....been a minute...stay awhile


----------



## Project59

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn homie....been a minute...stay awhile


Lol. I'm going to try and make an effort for a daily visit to see what's going down. Perhaps it will give me motivation to crack open a couple of boxes.


----------



## customcoupe68

CMBI GOT GHOST ON US!!!

:dunno::sprint:


----------



## Project59

Meh. We are always around. We just have other priorities and such some times. Family and other things come up and some of us don't always have time to sit and build. Rest assured we are never ghost but rather scheming on the next come up. Sorta speak lol


----------



## customcoupe68

:ninja:


----------



## Project59

hno:


----------



## Linc

Its been a while since CMBI was in the house! whats up brothers!?


----------

